# VDSF, Tierschutz etc...



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

> üblich war damals immer..voll, voller am vollsten. hatte absolut nichts mit tierschutzgerechter haltung oder sonstiges zu tun. es grenzte teilweise wahrlich an tierquälerei...so voll waren die setzkescher.
> 
> gut das dem einhalt geboten wurde



Ist zwar eigentlioch offtopic mit dem Setzkescher, da es hier um einen einfachen Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband geht. 

Dennoch zeigt es klar, warum wir so unfähige Funktionäre und Verbände haben
Man kann dann aus lauter Angst den Setzkescher gleich komplettt verbieten wollen...
Die VDSF-Philosophie..

Oder man kann dafür plädieren, tierschutzgerechtes Hältern in Setzkeschern
defintiv zu erlauben...
Dafür plädieren wir.

*In BEIDEN Fällen machen sich Angler, welche sich nicht tierschutzgercht verhalten, strafbar..*

Mit der VDSF-Phislosophie darf dann jedoch niemand mehr eine Setzkescher einsetzen, auch nicht die Angler, welche das tierschutzgerecht tun.

Mit unserem Ansatz kann jeder Angler - sofern tierschutzgerecht - einen Setzkescher einsetzen.

Also MUSS doch ein Verband dafür eintreten, dass tierschutzgerechte Hälterung - wie auch z. B. sogar in Bayern gesetzlich festgeschrieben - erlaubt ist.

*Und dann MUSS man das auch als Ziel für JEDEN Landesverband in die Satzung des Bundesverbandes mit aufnehmen.*

Denn wie gesagt:
Strafbar macht sich ein Angler, der sich falsch verhält in beiden Fällen - aber durch gesetzliche Setzkescherverbote MÜSSEN dann alle Angler drunter leiden, auch die Vernünftigen, die vorschriftsmäßig hältern.

*Und dafür brauchen wir keine Verbände, die ALLE Angler schlechter statt besser stellen (wollen).*


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> gillt für beide seiten.


 
Ich sage das was ich denke und was fakt ist,brauche hier nicht lügen und verdrehen und darüber schweigen.


Bei mir hat die Gehirnwäsche ala VDSF zum glück nicht funktioniert.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Nicht pesönlich werden (ALLE), sonst Verwarnung!!


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

das ganze ist ein nehmen und geben..kompromisse eingehn.

hab was gefunden...nur der problematik halber:

http://www.fishingfriends.net/?Hege_und_Gesetze:Definition_Hegefischen_VDSF

zitat:"Seit dem 1.1.1992 beurteilt das Bundesministerium für Finanzen die Durchführung und die Förderung des Wettfischens als schädlich für die Zuerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen.
Mit Schreiben vom 19. September 1995 an die Obersten Finanzbehörden der Länder bittet der Bundesfinanzminister darum, „darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden.
Außerdem rege ich an, ihren nachgeordneten Dienststellen zur Sicherstellung einer bundesweit gleichen Abgrenzung des Wettfischens das Informationspapier des VDSF zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. hält Gemeinschaftsfischen auch in Zukunft für sinnvoll, das gilt insbesondere für gemeinschaftliche Fischen, die als traditionelle Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden oder der sozialen Bindung im Verein dienen.
Nicht betroffen sind davon Wettfischen."

hier wird also die gemeinnützigkeit seitens bundesregierung in frage gestellt!


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Habe mit den betreibern der Seite guten kontakt,kenne die Stipper alle,wohnen/liegt bei Lauenau am Deister bei Hannover Südwestlich.

Sind alles Stipper und besuchen etliche Veranstaltungen,mit ihren links aufklärung....bin ich bestens vertraut,auch kenne ich die privaten einstellungen der Personen,diese Spiegeln aber nicht das wieder was oft geschrieben steht.

Ach und Luku ich Veranstalte selber habe hier Ordnerweise liegen,brauchst mich alten Hasen nicht einweisen in die Materie.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



> das ganze ist ein nehmen und geben..kompromisse eingehn.


Ein vollständiges Verbot ist eben kein Kompromiss, sondern nur ein  Verbot.

Der Kompromiss ist das erlauben tierschutzgerechten Hälterns ...


Und das alte Teil von der VDSF-Seite ist auch durch aktuellere Rechtsprechung sowie entsprechende rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze schon lange wiederlegt - nur sind die Funktionäre wahrscheinlich zu alt, um das überhaupt noch wahrnmehmen zu können.

Es gibt ja auch so viele Urteile z. B. gegen den DMV, der Meisterschaften etc. austrägt  im Meereswettfischen (keinerlei Problem, da tierschutzgerecht geangelt wird).

Und das zählen, wiegen und messen tierschutzgerecht gefangener/getöterer Fische verstösst nun mal nicht ggen das Tierschutzgesetz - man kann zwar Fische eh nicht quälen auf Grund mangelnder Hirnleistung, aber tote Fische kann man schon zweimal nicht quälen..

Auch hier DARF kein Verband ein Wettfischverbot anstreben (auch nicht der DAV), sondern muss FÜR tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen eintreten.

Sonst ist es kein Angler, sondern ein Tierschutzverband.

Ist das gleiche wie beim Setzkescher:
In beiden Fällen machen sich Angler eh strafbar, wenn sie gegen das Tierschtzgesetz verstossen.

Verbietet man es als Verband bzw. strebt das an, bestraft man gleich die tierschutzgerecht angelnden Angler  in Sippenhaftmanier mit.

Schreibt man jedoch tierschutzgerechtes Wettfischen ion die Gesetze, können diese weiterhin angeln, während die, welche gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstossen, weiterhin bestraft werden können.

Ich werde nie begreifen, das es immer so viele Leute gibt - gerade auch unter Funktionären und Verbänden, die man scheinbar nur mit kompletten Verboten glücklich machen kann...

Da scheint die jahjrzehntelange, tierschutzgeprägte Gehirnwäsche des VDSF bei einigen doch gewirkt zu haben..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. hält Gemeinschaftsfischen auch in Zukunft für sinnvoll, das gilt insbesondere für gemeinschaftliche Fischen, die als traditionelle Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden oder der sozialen Bindung im Verein dienen.
> Nicht betroffen sind davon Wettfischen."



Da sieht man mal, wie doppelzüngig das eigentlich ist. Nur, weil ein Königsfischen schon immer so gemacht wurde, darf es auch weiterhin gemacht werden.

Dass es Preise gibt - also durchaus ein Wettkampfcharakter besteht - interessiert ja keinen. Ist ja Tradition. Heuchelei - mehr nicht!


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wie doppelzüngig das eigentlich ist. Nur, weil ein Königsfischen schon immer so gemacht wurde, darf es auch weiterhin gemacht werden.
> 
> Dass es Preise gibt - also durchaus ein Wettkampfcharakter besteht - interessiert ja keinen. Ist ja Tradition. Heuchelei - mehr nicht!


 
#6

Ach und da wird sogar *Gehältert in Setzkeschern.*

Und das ganze in VDSF gebieten.

Das komische von Grünerseite Nabu Petra.... kommen keine Sorgen,nur Angelverein A zeigt Angelverein B an,weil die beim Vereinsfischen Setzkescher benutzen.

Dulden aber im gleichen Bundesland in gewissen bereichen Reusen und Schnürre für Angler.

Das is Deutscheland.

|wavey:


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal, wie doppelzüngig das eigentlich ist. Nur, weil ein Königsfischen schon immer so gemacht wurde, darf es auch weiterhin gemacht werden.
> 
> Dass es Preise gibt - also durchaus ein Wettkampfcharakter besteht - interessiert ja keinen. Ist ja Tradition. Heuchelei - mehr nicht!



ein kompromiss um die gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren.

ein vergleichsangeln zwischen vereinen ist wohl was anderes als eine stipper- weltmeisterschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



> ein kompromiss um die gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren.


Siehe oben, komplett unsinnige und längst widerlegte Panikmache


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



gründler schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Ach und da wird sogar *Gehältert in Setzkeschern.*
> 
> ...



länder sache.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> ein kompromiss um die gemeinnützigkeit nicht zu verlieren.
> 
> ein vergleichsangeln zwischen vereinen ist wohl was anderes als eine stipper- weltmeisterschaft.


 

Danke

Dann bitte erkläre mir wie die WM in Berlin statdtfinden konnte,mit Hältern mit Wettkampfstyle...etc.

Warum Merkel und co.Grüße sendeten usw usw.

Wie geht das wenn das in Deutschland seit 1990 oder wann auch immer Verboten ist was ja immer erzählt wird Wettkampfangeln ist Verboten.

Frage nochmals wie ist dann eine WM vor 3 Jahren in Berlin möglich gewesen,mit Segnung aus der Politik.

???


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



> länder sache.



Nein, Tierschutzrecht ist Bundesgesetz, und da es Bundesländer gibt, in denen das  möglich und erlaubt ist, muss das ja gerade festgeschrieben werden in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes, dass zuküntig in JEDEM Bundesland das ALLE Angler wieder können - auch gegen die Blödheit und Angst der Landesverbände.

Nichts anderes fordern wir, weil wir eben über den Tellerrand des eigenen Bundeslandes schauen können, im Gegensatz zu den unfähigen Landesverbänden und Funktionären..


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



gründler schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dann bitte erkläre mir wie die WM in Berlin statdtfinden konnte,mit Hältern mit Wettkampfstyle...etc.
> 
> ...



wer hat die wm ausgetragen? ein gemeinnütziger verein?

lt. den medienberichten wurden auch besondere vorkehrungen getroffen..fische wurden verwertet etc...

aber frag nicht mich, ich bin kein anwalt, staatsanwalt oder richter.
womöglich war auch etwas politikerlobby dabei.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> wer hat die wm ausgetragen? ein gemeinnütziger verein?
> 
> lt. den medienberichten wurden auch besondere vorkehrungen getroffen..fische wurden verwertet etc...
> 
> ...


 
Die fische wurden gehältert verwogen und *Lebend* umgesetzt in ein anderes Gewässer mit ca.4 toten die den transport nicht überlebt haben,und nicht wie erzählt wird im Setzi sterben ja immer alle fische,ich wahr vor Ort und glaube genug wissen darüber zu haben.

Wer die WM ausgetragen hat,förderer wahr der DAV und diverse Sponsoren.


Wenn man natürlich der Gehirnwäsche vom VDSF glaubt,kann man und will man natürlich nicht sehen,was zu sehen ist.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Gibs auf, manche brauchen scheinbar schlicht sinnlose Verbote, um glücklich leben zu können ....................


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Thomas

Die leute die hier Wettern,sind meist die,die bei O.i Hag.ba.Zoo Müller.... Goldfische...etc.in tüten kaufen und in Becken/Teiche packen und sich keiner Schuld bewußt sind.
Das gleiche gilt für fische vom Fischer Aldi Lidl....

Aber beim Angeln was von Qual und co.reden,z.Z sind Wildfänge gerade wieder voll in Mode zb.Werbungiese Woche bei uns Wildkarpfen/Wildfang.....etc.zb.Stk.K2 für 1,99€(bin ja auch son Aq Süchtiger und achte auf sowas beim einkaufen  ).

Laut ihrer eigenen Meinung müsten die fische ja in der Plastiktüte soviel Streß erleiden das sie wie im Setzi alle in kürzester zeit sterben,dazu kommt keine auflagen beim kauf,da werden Tiere in Hände gegeben ohne Kenntniße...usw.jeder kann kaufen ohne Nachweiß,aber da wahr doch noch wat achja wir geprüften Angler sind ja die schlimmen,hätte ich fast vergessen. 

Aber naja,irgendwann kommt evtl.die Erleuchtung.

|wavey:


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, Tierschutzrecht ist Bundesgesetz, und da es Bundesländer gibt, in denen das  möglich und erlaubt ist, muss das ja gerade festgeschrieben werden in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes, dass zuküntig in JEDEM Bundesland das ALLE Angler wieder können - auch gegen die Blödheit und Angst der Landesverbände.
> 
> Nichts anderes fordern wir, weil wir eben über den Tellerrand des eigenen Bundeslandes schauen können, im Gegensatz zu den unfähigen Landesverbänden und Funktionären..




es gibt aber kein bundesgesetz welches es verbietet.

und gewisse bereiche sind nun mal ländersache.


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



gründler schrieb:


> Thomas
> 
> Die leute die hier Wettern,sind meist die,die bei O.i Hag.ba.Zoo Müller.... Goldfische...etc.in tüten kaufen und in Becken/Teiche packen und sich keiner Schuld bewußt sind.
> Das gleiche gilt für fische vom Fischer Aldi Lidl....
> ...



lieber gründler...

der einzige der hier wettert, das seit ihr!

wir bringen gegenargumente gegen eure "hetze"

es gibt halt angler die eine etwas andere sicht auf die dinge haben als die admis oder mods etc.

dein vergleich ist anmassend und respektlos.

ihr habt die weissheit nicht mit löffeln gegessen...wir auch nicht.

aber der vdsf macht hier nicht die gesetze. genauso wenig wie der dav. dieser hat nicht mal ein mitsprache recht.

so und auf diesens aldi/ lidl niveau diskutiere ich nicht weiter.

guten tag.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> lieber gründler...
> 
> der einzige der hier wettert, das seit ihr!
> 
> ...


 

Du fühlst dich also persönlich angesprochen/verletzt???

Na dann!

Ich hetze nicht ich sage das was bis heute passiert ist,und was zu 99% vom VDSF kommt.

Wenn der VDSF keine Gesetze macht,und Wettkampfangeln ja in Deutschland nicht Verboten ist,siehe WM in Berlin.

Dann frag dich mal warum der VDSf dagegen ist,er hat ja damals nur ne Liga gehabt EM WM ausgerichtet etc.

Und nur weil ich das sage was andere sich nicht trauen ist das noch lange keine Hetze.
Oder wie sagt man so schön in Deutscheland = Getroffene Hunde.....

In diesem Sinne hab ich meine bestätigung.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Ach und ich bin kein Mod.und ich teile nicht immer zu 100% die meinung der Mods,aber zu 98,8% haben sie leider recht.

Nur haben die meisten in De.keine Eier mehr in ner Hose und müssen sich auf anderen Nestern ausruhen,wie der Kuck Kuck der macht dat auch so.

Die Wahrheit ist hart und tut weh,und niemand will sie hören....ich weiß.

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und, weißt Du auch, wer den Angler angezeigt hat?
> Wer diesen Umstand auf LV-Sitzungen für seien Tierechtpropaganda benutzt hat?
> Und wer sich geweigert hat, diesem Angler juristische Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen?


Du wirst mich sicher gleich aufklären. Aber bitte mit zuverlässiger Quellenangabe und Nachweisen und nicht nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist der Dachverband der VDSF-Verbände in B-W - das ist schlichte Haarspalterei.



Mit Haarspalterei hat das nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Der Landesfischereiverband BW schreibt selber, dass er nicht Mitglied im VDSF ist und du tust einfach so als wäre der Landesfischereiverband BW mit dem VDSF gleichzusetzen. Wärst du Journalist, müsste man die mangelnde Recherchearbeit vorwerfen. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Setzkeschergebrauch sowenig wie tierschutzgerechtes Wertungsaqngeln gegen das TSG verstösst, siehe entsprechende Landesgesetze, die das erlauben.


 Wertungsangeln ist nicht gleich Wertungsangeln. Meines Wissens sind nur so genannte Traditionsangeln erlaub (Königsfische usw.), nicht aber das klassische Weißfischklatschen. Hier lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn du mir entsprechenden Paragraphen aus den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen nennst.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der DAV auch den Fang der zur mernschlichen Ernährung als sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln ansieht, im Gegensatz zum VDSF aber eben nicht als alleinigen Grund.


 Was der VDSF da sieht ist nicht seine Meinung, sondern geltendes Recht. § 17 Nr. 2 TiersG ist da absolut eindeutig. Man braucht einen vernünftigen Grund. Neben dem Verzehr von Fischen bezweifelt aber auch der VDSF nicht, dass es auch andere vernünftige Gründe gibt. Hier hätte ich mal gerne Belege für deine Behauptung! – Klar dürfte sein, dass der pure Lust am Drill keine Rechtfertigung im Sinne von § 17 TiersG darstellt. Selbst das Argument des Brauchtums ist schwierig, weil im Rahmen solcher rechtfertigender Tatbestände auch eine Abwägung erfolgen muss. Sofern der DAV hier eine andere Position vertritt, kann er dies tun. Er bewegt sich dann aber nicht mehr auf dem Boden unserer rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus dieser Ansicht ders VDSF resultiert ja das Verbot von Wertungsangeln genauso wie dass viele VDSF-Verbände selber den Setzkescher verbieten oder für ein Verbot kämpfen.


 Dies ist auch nachvollziehbar. Würde der Verband eine andere Empfehlung geben, treibt er seine Mitglieder in die Strafbarkeit. Wenn einzelne Angler bewusst das Risiko einer Verurteilung eingehen, um in der Öffentlichkeit etwas zu bewegen, habe ich da grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. Als Verband steht man aber in der Verantwortung seine Mitglieder vor Strafbarkeit zu schützen. Daher kann man nur empfehlen hier eher Zurückhaltung walten zu lassen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das alles komplett unnötig ist, zeigen die ganzen aktuellen Urteile sowohl zum Gebrauch von Setzkeschern (muss tierschutzgerecht, knotenlos, groß genug sein, dann kein Problem) ebenso wie zum zurücksetzen von Fiscchen (noch nie wurde ein Angler deswegen verurteilt, nur dann wenn unervältnismäßig lange mit dem Fisch hantiert wurde.)


 Hast du einen Überblick über die Urteile aller Amtsgerichte in Deutschland. Ich bin Rechtsanwalt und verfüge über zahlreiche Urteilssammlungen. Ich würde mir aber nicht anmaßen vorherzusagen wie Amtrichter XY in  der Stadt WARICHNOCHNIE urteilen wird.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann nun als "Angler"verband hergehen und der Tierschutzargumentation, der weder Gerichte noch Rechtswissenschaftler folgen, anhängen, oder eben Lobbyarbeit dafür leisten, dass solcher Unfug aus den jeweiligen Landesgesetzen rauskommt .


 Habe ich ja geschrieben: Unsinnige Gesetze müssen weg. Die Frage ist aber doch gerade, ob dieses Ziel besser mit zwei oder einem Verband erreicht werden kann. Aus diesem Grunde ist m. E. der Zusammenschluss beider Verbände alternativlos.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es Landesfischereigesetze gibt, wo solcher Unfug nicht drinsteht, MUSS es schlicht Aufgabe jedes Verbandes und Funktionäres sein, über seinen Tellerrand zu schauen und auch in seinem Land darauf hinzuarbeiten, dass die Gesetze entsprehend geändert werden.


 Wenn die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder dies wünscht, sollte ein Verband dies tun. Entscheidend ist hier aber der Wille seiner Mitglieder und nicht dein Wille.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> UInd wir wollen schlicht nichts anderes, um zum Thema zurückzukehren, als dass das eben in der Satzung eines neuen Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben wird - Es muss ja kein Landesverband eintreten, der weiter noch schärfere Restriktionen für die Angler ereichen will...


 So etwas gehört aber nun mal nicht in eine Satzung. So etwas gehört in den Willensbildungsprozess des Verbandes. Sprich: Wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder ein Eintreten dafür wünscht, soll der Verband dies tun, wenn die Mehrheit es nicht wünscht, soll er es lassen. In einer Satzung schreibt man natürlich das ideelle Ziel des Vereins. Man sollte aber vermeiden Zielbestimmungen vorzunehmen, die Zweifel an der Gemeinnützigkeit oder den Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- Verband aufkommen lassen könnten. Dies schadet mehr, als es nutzt. Hier muss man einfach taktisch vorgehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber einen Bundesverband als Repräsentant der Angler in ganz Deutschland zu akzeptieren, der sich nicht klare Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und daher auch GEGEN gesetzliche Restriktionen festschreibt, ein solcher Bundesverband freut vielleicht die Verbohrten bei BUND, NABU oder PETA, sicher aber keinen Angler.........


 Wenn du den NABU erwähnst, solltest du aber auch Kritik am AGSB üben, der ist dort schließlich Mitglied.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist ebenso, dass man leicht - wenn man  das als Funbktionär und Verband wollte, entsprechende Punkte in die Satzung des neuen Verbandes aufnehmen könnte - man wills wohl nicht, weil man lieber mit Tierschützern ins Bett geht als etwas für Angler zu tun..


 S.O.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



> Der Landesfischereiverband BW schreibt selber, dass er nicht Mitglied im VDSF ist und du tust einfach so als wäre der Landesfischereiverband BW mit dem VDSF gleichzusetzen. Wärst du Journalist, müsste man die mangelnde Recherchearbeit vorwerfen.


Der Landesverband vertritt die VDSF-Verbände und damit deren Meinung .
Punkt.



> Was der VDSF da sieht ist nicht seine Meinung, sondern geltendes Recht. § 17 Nr. 2 TiersG ist da absolut eindeutig. Man braucht einen vernünftigen Grund. Neben dem Verzehr von Fischen bezweifelt aber auch der VDSF nicht, dass es auch andere vernünftige Gründe gibt. Hier hätte ich mal gerne Belege für deine Behauptung!


Haben wir schon mehrfach veröffntlicht.

http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung unabdingbar verbunden.
> Das Töten zum Zweck der Verwertung ist ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne dieser Bestimmung.



http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/schutz.html


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen.
> 
> Die Verwertung gefangener Fische zum Verzehr ist stets ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des § 1 Tierschutzgesetz, ein weiterer vernünftiger Grund sind Maßnahmen zur Hege der Fischbestände.



Hier weist Du, woher die Abknüppelgebote kommen.


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.
> Der gefangene Fisch ist zu bestimmen, zu messen und wenn er maßig ist und keine Artenschonbestimmung besteht, zu betäuben, zu töten und schließlich abzuködern. Untermaßige oder einer Schonbestimmung unterliegende Fische sind vorsichtig zurückzusetzen



Alles was Du schreibst ist deswegen Makulatur, weil das Bundestierschutzgesetz nicht greift, da es Bundesländer gibt, die uin ihren Gesetzen das zurücksetzen nicht so einschränken wie der VDSF.

Weil es zig weitere gute Gründe zum angeln gibt, ökologisch, ökonomisch und sozial - die Verengung aufs reine Fleischmachen ist eine Schande für jeden Angler und erst recht für einen Verband. 

*Selbst die Grünen sagen, dass zum töten eines Fisches beim angeln eine INDIVDUELL!! sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit gegeben sein muss, da sonst solche Regelungen sogar dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen und Fische zurückzusetzen sind!!!*

Auch alles bei uns veröffentlicht, und die Grünen sind nun nicht gerade als Anglerfreunde bekannt - und selbst die sehen das realistischer als der VDSF.



> Wenn du den NABU erwähnst, solltest du aber auch Kritik am AGSB üben, der ist dort schließlich Mitglied


.
Ich hab nix gegen den Nabu - nur  gegen die Verbohrten da - das gleiche gilt für Anglerverbände, wenngleich man an den Entscheidungen sehen kann, dass da die verbohrten und  unfähigen die Mehrzahl sein müssen - rein demokratisch gesehen..



> Hast du einen Überblick über die Urteile aller Amtsgerichte in Deutschland. Ich bin Rechtsanwalt und verfüge über zahlreiche Urteilssammlungen. Ich würde mir aber nicht anmaßen vorherzusagen wie Amtrichter XY in der Stadt WARICHNOCHNIE urteilen wird.


Darüber versuchen wir alles zu sammeln (u. a. zusammen mit einem Richter und Anwälten, die dazu rechtswissenschaftlich arbeiten), wenn Du da Urteile hättest, wo irgend ein Angler wegen dem reinen zurücksetzen verurteilt worden wärem, lass es mir bitte zukommen.
Wäre wichtig für die rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit, bis dato wurde, wie gesagt, in ganz Deutschland kein solches rechtskräftiges Urteil gefunden..




> So etwas gehört aber nun mal nicht in eine Satzung.


Das kann man ganz locker reinschreiben, wenn man will - dann können die Verbände ja draussen bleiben, die auf immer weitere Restrkitionen setzen - es wird ja kein Landesverband gezwungen Mitglied zu sein - im Unterschied zum Angler, der meist ungefragt und zwangsweise Mitglied in einem Verband wird und den bezahlt, nur weil er im örtlichen Verein sein muss um am örtlichen Fluss oder See angeln zu können.

Kann es evtl. sein, wenn Du Anwalt bist, das Du für einen Verband tätig bist?
Würde mich nicht sehr wundern, bei der verqueren Argumentation...

Da Du augenscheinlich entweder wieder besseren Wissens oder nach der jahrzehntelangen, schützergeprägten Gehirnwäsche nicht mehr Realitäten anerkennen kannst, freue ich mich immer auf weitere Postings von Dir, da die immer so leicht zu widerlegen sind.


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das zählen, wiegen und messen tierschutzgerecht gefangener/getöterer Fische verstösst nun mal nicht ggen das Tierschutzgesetz - man kann zwar Fische eh nicht quälen auf Grund mangelnder Hirnleistung, aber tote Fische kann man schon zweimal nicht quälen.


Du hast das Schreckenbach-Gutachten und die einschlägigen Urteile hierzu schon gelesen – oder? Mir kommen Zweifel. Die Gehirngeschichte betrifft das Schmerzempfinden. Für die Strafbarkeit nach §17 TiersG reicht es aber aus, dem Tier „Leiden“ zuzufügen. Für Leiden reicht bereits aus, dem Tier Stress zuzufügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



> Für Leiden reicht bereits aus, dem Tier Stress zuzufügen.


Dann lies dazu auch Schreckenbach, der eine schöne Arbeit dazu gemacht hast, dass eben nicht jeder Stress als negativ zu sehen ist und sowohl evolutionär wie zum direkten Überleben notwendig und daher nicht per se ein Kriterium darstellt, mit dem man gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst.

Siehe dazu auch die rechtswissenschaftliche Ausführungen von Jendrusch/Niehaus, die Du als Anwalt ja verstehen müsstest und das auch so darstellen bzw. darauf Bezug nehmen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Um andere Threads von Offtopicbeiträgen zu entlasten, gibts jetzt diesen hier, wo zukünftig alles aus den andern Threads reinverschoben wird


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Landesverband vertritt die VDSF-Verbände und damit deren Meinung .





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Punkt.


 Jetzt vertritt der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg sogar schon alle VDSF-Verbände obwohl er selber schreibt kein Mitglied des VDSF zu sein. Es wird ja immer besser. Deine mangelnde Kenntnis von den Verbandsstrukturen verhält sich umgekehrt proportional zur Lautstärke mir der du deine unrichtigen und bislang unbelegten Thesen vertrittst. Ich habe den Nachweis geführt, dass der Landesverband BW eben nicht für den VDSF spricht. Es kann hier jeder Leser meinen Links folgen und sich ein eigenes Bild machen. 

Wenn du mit  „Punkt“ schließt, ist dies ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind, deine nachweislich falsche These weiter zu vertreten. Üblicherweise erklärt man in einer solchen Situation das Ende der Debatte. – Hat aber eigentlich noch nie funktioniert.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon mehrfach veröffntlicht.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html



http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/schutz.html

Vermutlich meinst du die Erläuterung unter II: Dis betrifft aber nur die Aneignung von Fischen, also deren Entnahme. Es wird nicht in Abrede gestellt, dass es auch andere Gründe für den Fischfang (z.B. Hegemaßnahmen) geben kann. Die Behauptung, der VDSF lasse nur den Verzehr als Grund gelten ist von dir nach wie vor nicht belegt worden. Im zweiten Link steht das sogar ausdrücklich so drinnen. Du hast deine Behauptung also selber widerlegt – Gratulation.

Aus deinem letzten Zitat ergibt sich im Umkehrschluss, dass der Fisch nicht getötet werden muss, wenn er nicht sinnvoll verwertet werden kann. Das lässt nun wirklich Luft für alles.

Richtig ist, dass der VDSF davon ausgeht, dass in der Regel der Verzehr der Fische deren Fang ligitimiert. Auch dies steht in Einklag mit dem Gesetz.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles was Du schreibst ist deswegen Makulatur, weil das Bundestierschutzgesetz nicht greift, da es Bundesländer gibt, die uin ihren Gesetzen das zurücksetzen nicht so einschränken wie der VDSF.


 Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht. Das Tierschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz und gilt damit für alle Bundesländer. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es zig weitere gute Gründe zum angeln gibt, ökologisch, ökonomisch und sozial – […]


 
Gehen wir sie doch mal durch:

Ökologisch: dies entspricht der Hegepflicht. Der VDSF sieht die Hege ausdrücklich als rechtfertigen Grund an.

Ökonomisch: Das Ist interessant. Wenn die Ökonomie ausreichender Grund ist Tieren Leid zuzufügen, dann brauchen wir uns über Hühnern in Legebatterien oder Lebendtiertransporte bei 30 Grad im Schatten ja keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Ökonomie kann die Angelei nicht rechtfertigen.

Sozial: Damit kann ich nun gar nichts anfangen. Das möchte ich mal von dir erklärt bekommen. Soll das jetzt bedeuten, dass man im sozialen Brennpunkt angeln darf, im Villenviertel aber nicht – oder gar umgekehrt?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> […] die Verengung aufs reine Fleischmachen ist eine Schande für jeden Angler und erst recht für einen Verband.


 
Deine Toleranz für die Verschiedentlichen Arten die Angelei zu betreiben – die du ständig anmahnst – geht also so weit, dass das Kochtopfangeln eine Schande ist. – Interessant.

Denkst du eigentlich nach, bevor du etwas schreibst oder haust du das einfach nur so raus?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Selbst die Grünen sagen, dass zum töten eines Fisches beim angeln eine INDIVDUELL!! sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit gegeben sein muss, da sonst solche Regelungen sogar dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen und Fische zurückzusetzen sind!!!*


 … und damit haben sie vollkommen Recht!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch alles bei uns veröffentlicht, und die Grünen sind nun nicht gerade als Anglerfreunde bekannt - und selbst die sehen das realistischer als der VDSF.


Immer schön pauschal. Es ist ja auch viel zu anstrengend die Welt differenziert zu betrachten. Alle Grünen sind Angelkritiker, alle schwarzen sind Angler oder tragen Loden. Ganz tolle Wurst. Ich kenne eine ganze Menge Angler die sind Grüne, man soll es doch glatt nicht für möglich halten.

.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen den Nabu - nur  gegen die Verbohrten da - das gleiche gilt für Anglerverbände, wenngleich man an den Entscheidungen sehen kann, dass da die verbohrten und  unfähigen die Mehrzahl sein müssen - rein demokratisch gesehen..


Also beim NABU bist du bereit zu differenzieren, beim VDSF aber nicht. Hoch interessante sichtweise.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kann man ganz locker reinschreiben,


Man kann vieles reinschreiben. Die Frage ist nur, ob man damit der Anglerschaft mehr Nutzen oder mehr Schaden zufügt. Hier muss man m. E. taktisch vorgenehn.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Du augenscheinlich entweder wieder besseren Wissens oder nach der jahrzehntelangen, schützergeprägten Gehirnwäsche nicht mehr Realitäten anerkennen kannst, freue ich mich immer auf weitere Postings von Dir, da die immer so leicht zu widerlegen sind.


 Warum tust du es dann nicht endlich einmal.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> |good:



Kommst wieder unter deinem Stein hervor gekrochen...|peinlich


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Kommst wieder unter deinem Stein hervor gekrochen...|peinlich


 
Vollmond ist vorbei ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## ivo (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Kommst wieder unter deinem Stein hervor gekrochen...|peinlich


:q


Die Gutmenschen sind wieder unterwegs. Jungs wenn alles so toll ist würde ich empfehlen diese "Errungenschaften" persönlich als Entwicklungshelfer in die Dritte Welt zu exportieren. Viel Spaxx.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Mir persönlich ist es zu dumm, mehr als dieses eine posting in dieser Diskussion zu verschwenden. 

Es wird immer Menschen geben, die einer verschrobene Ideologie folgen. Die das Fähnchen des Tierschutzes schwenken, wenn es darum geht, andere bevormunden zu wollen.

Die weder von Tierschutz, noch von Naturschutz, und schon gar nicht von den Zusammenhängen beider mit der unseligen Politik des VDSF ein Ahnung haben, oder haben wollen. 

Last sie doch mit dem VDSF glücklich werden. Und sollte der und seine Ideologie mal von der Bildfläche verschwinden, dann gibt es für Bessermenschen immer noch PETA. 

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.


----------



## raubangler (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Es wird immer Menschen geben, die einer verschrobene Ideologie folgen. Die das Fähnchen des Tierschutzes schwenken, wenn es darum geht, andere bevormunden zu wollen.
> 
> Die weder von Tierschutz, noch von Naturschutz, und schon gar nicht von den Zusammenhängen beider mit der unseligen Politik des VDSF ein Ahnung haben, oder haben wollen.
> ....



Diese Menschen werden schon bald den Kanzler stellen.
Die haben auch ausreichend Ahnung vom Naturschutz und einen Zusammenhang mit dem VDSF wird es auch nicht geben.

Die bisherige VDSF-Blendgranate Hegepflicht wird auch keine Rechtfertigung mehr fuer das Angeln sein, da klarer Naturschutz-Schwachsinn.

Gesellschaftliche Argumente fuer das Angeln werden auch nicht akzeptiert.
Wurden bisher in vielen anderen Faellen ja auch nicht akzeptiert, wo diese Leute ihre Finger im Spiel hatten und wo die gesamte Bevoelkerung von der Natur ausgeschlossen wurde.
Ebenfalls die Eigentumsrechte.
Eigentum verpflichtet - steht schon so im GG.

Und Ihr diskutiert ueber Setzkescher und Wettangeln.....


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wärst du Journalist, müsste man die mangelnde Recherchearbeit vorwerfen.



Er ist Journalist, hat auch einen Presseausweis. 



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wertungsangeln ist nicht gleich Wertungsangeln. Meines Wissens sind nur so genannte Traditionsangeln erlaub (Königsfische usw.), nicht aber das klassische Weißfischklatschen. Hier lasse ich mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn du mir entsprechenden Paragraphen aus den jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetzen nennst.



Da liegst Du daneben, denn die meisten Hegefischen sind nicht Königsfischen, denn Tradition haben zum einen sehr sehr viele Fischen und es gibt auch regelmäßig neue Veranstaltungen, sei es der Achimer Mosella Cup der vor 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal war, der Haake Cup, ebenfalls eine Tradition seit 3 Jahren, ect. Aber wenn Du von Gesetzen sprichst, wo steht das Wertungsangeln verboten sind? Das Verbot steht auch nirgends im Bundesgesetz, und in Landesfischereigesetzen ist es sicher auch nicht oft zu finden, ich vermute gar nicht.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Sofern der DAV hier eine andere Position vertritt, kann er dies tun. Er bewegt sich dann aber nicht mehr auf dem Boden unserer rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung.



Du sagst Brauchtum sein noch evt. ein Grund, zudem gibt es kaum Begründungen die explizit nicht gelten, und bei der vagen Beschreibung gibt es einige Gründe von denen man erst einmal klären muss ob sie nicht doch vernünftige Gründe sind, denn die sind ja nirgends definiert. Von daher sagst Du einerseits es gibt andere Gründe, und andererseits das der DAV mit den, laut Dir ja auch möglichen anderen Gründen, den Boden der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung verläßt. Du widersprichst Dir da selber. Was aber vom VDSF definiert ist, das ist das bei Gemeindschaftsfischen der Fang immer getötet werden muss. Das ist unnötig, aber der VDSF will es so statt z.B. auch Hältern für Besatzmaßnahmen als Verwertung mit zu nennen.
Der DAV hingegen sieht auch sowas als sinnvollen Grund, die Fischereigesetze vieler Bundesländer ebenfalls. Aber die Fischereigesetze der Länder, die ja für sowas zuständig sind, sind sicher auch nicht auf dem Boden der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung. |kopfkrat
Abgesehen davon bedeutet eine andere Meinung beim DAV zu haben was ein sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln ist, sicher nicht "er bewegt sich dann aber nicht mehr auf dem Boden unserer rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung". Denn eine andere Meinung haben bedeutet dafür eintreten und darauf hinarbeiten das diese auch akzeptiert und angewandt werden kann. Es bedeutet ja nicht das sie danach handeln, sie arbeiten aber darauf hin das es möglich wird, während der VDSF sich ganz klar nur auf das Töten festlegt, trotz anderer gesetzlicher Möglichkeiten.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dies ist auch nachvollziehbar. Würde der Verband eine andere Empfehlung geben, treibt er seine Mitglieder in die Strafbarkeit. Wenn einzelne Angler bewusst das Risiko einer Verurteilung eingehen, um in der Öffentlichkeit etwas zu bewegen, habe ich da grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. Als Verband steht man aber in der Verantwortung seine Mitglieder vor Strafbarkeit zu schützen. Daher kann man nur empfehlen hier eher Zurückhaltung walten zu lassen.



Noch so eine Aussage. Wer sagt denn empfehlen? Vertreten ist nicht gleich empfehlen. Man kann einer Meinung vertreten und die andere empfehlen. Bei Deinem Job solltest Du das doch am besten wissen, denn Du musst doch auch Sachen empfehlen die Deiner Meinung nach nicht gut sind. Der DAV sagt z.B. wir treten dafür ein und sind der Meinung das xy auch ein triftiger Grund ist. Aber nur weil sie dafür eintreten empfehlen sie ja nicht das zu machen wenn die Gesetzeslage das nicht zulässt. Sie sagen nur sie wollen darauf hin arbeiten. Das kann der VDSF, oder eben der DAFV ja auch. Wo ist das Problem zu sagen im Moment ist die und die Handhabe zu empfehlen, aber wir kämpfen dafür das die und die Handhabe auch möglich wird. Parteien machen es doch auch so mit ihren Wahlversprechen. Nur weil die Piraten oder die Grünen sagen sie wollen Hasch legalisieren, bedeutet es doch nicht gleichzeitig das sie empfehlen das zu rauchen. Da wirfst Du einiges durcheinander damit es bei Dir passt.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Habe ich ja geschrieben: Unsinnige Gesetze müssen weg. Die Frage ist aber doch gerade, ob dieses Ziel besser mit zwei oder einem Verband erreicht werden kann. Aus diesem Grunde ist m. E. der Zusammenschluss beider Verbände alternativlos.



Kommt drauf an wie die Verbände bzw. der Verband unsinnig definiert. Eine Empfehlung für ein Nachtangelverbot findet der eine Verband so sinnvoll das er eine Aufhebung des selben verhindern will. Ich halte sowas für unsinnig und wenn das weg soll ist es besser zwei Verbände zu haben von denen einer für den Wegfall kämpft als einen der dagegen kämpft. Und unsinnig ist normal alles was Vereine zwingt etwas zu machen was nicht nötig ist, wie z.B. kein Nachtangeln zu erlauben. Das ist definitiv unsinnig, denn wenn es da Probleme gibt, dann soll der Verein es selbst entscheiden und es für seine Mitglieder verbieten. Aber wo man die Nachtruhe eines Aals beim Nachtangeln stört, das verstehe ich nicht. Und ob ein Angler neben einer Autobahn, oder auf einem nachts stark frequentierten Weg, die der dort vorkommende Tiere stört ebenfalls. Warum die Pflanzenwelt in einem asphaltiertem Hafen gefährdet ist verstehe ich genau so wenig. Aber die Leute in solchen gebieten sollen auch gleich mit Argumenten am Nachtangeln gehindert werden die für ihre Situation null zutreffen.

Ebenfalls verstehe ich nicht warum man Nachts mit Lampe einen Fisch schlechter keschern oder töten können soll, als in der Dämmerung ohne Lampe. Da sieht man in der Dämmerung deutlich weniger. Am besten finde ich den Satz 





> *denn der zulässige Angeltag ist mit 10 bis 18 Stunden wirklich lang genug, jedenfalls für einen vernünftigen Fischer*


 Das bedeutet wer im Schichtdienst arbeitet und nur nachts Zeit hat ist dann kein vernünftiger Fischer, nur weil er, im Gegensatz zu Rentnern die evt. 18 Stunden Zeit zum fischen haben, in der noch hellen Zeit seine Einkäufe usw. erledigen muss, da die Geschäfte usw. Nachts geschlossen haben. 
Soviel zum Thema Sinn oder Unsinn.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wenn die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder dies wünscht, sollte ein Verband dies tun. Entscheidend ist hier aber der Wille seiner Mitglieder und nicht dein Wille.



Warum Mehrheit? 
Er vertritt alle Mitglieder und viele von denen sind Zwangsmitglieder. Daher sollte er auch die Interessen aller Mitglieder vertreten, *soweit es möglich ist.* Klar gibt es auch Interessen die null Sinn machen, und auch nicht zu finanziell und in Hinblick auf Hege und Pflege eines natürlichen Bestandes, z.B. die derjenigen die soviel Besatz wollen das er ihnen fast in den Kescher hüpft, zudem noch mit fremden Arten, usw. Aber es gibt eben auch Interessen von Minderheiten die man problemlos vertreten kann weil sie die Mehrheit, der es egal ist, nicht tangieren. Setzkescher ist so ein Beispiel. Warum sollte ein Bundesverband nicht darauf hinwirken in jedem Bundesland zu erreichen das er genutzt werden darf. Natürlich unter Beachtung der Bundesgesetze, das steht außer Frage. Aber nur weil die Mehrheit von 50,01% sagt mir ist das schnuppe, ich will nur ab und an meinen Aal/Zander/Karpfen/ect. für die Pfanne fangen, bedeutet es doch nicht das er deshalb sagen kann dann setze ich mich nicht dafür ein. Immerhin hat er die Interessen der 49,99% auch zu vertreten, erst recht wenn die keine Austrittsmöglichkeit haben und deshalb 3-5x Beitrag pro Jahr zahlen müssen. Die Vereine die dagegen sind, oder denen es egal ist, können die Nutzung ja immer noch intern verbieten. Aber ein Bundes-/Landesverband sollte eben trotzdem nach besten Kräften versuchen denen die Interesse haben es zu ermöglichen, und somit *seinen Mitgliedern* eben die *freie Entscheidung selbst zu überlassen*. Das steht nicht im Widerspruch zur Meinung derjenigen die sagen das wollen wir nicht, denn die können es ja verbieten, und die die es wollen, denen werden dann nicht Verbote auferlegt die so nicht nötig sind da es gesetzlich machbar ist.



KoljaK schrieb:


> So etwas gehört aber nun mal nicht in eine Satzung. So etwas gehört in den Willensbildungsprozess des Verbandes. Sprich: Wenn die Mehrheit der Mitglieder ein Eintreten dafür wünscht, soll der Verband dies tun, wenn die Mehrheit es nicht wünscht, soll er es lassen. In einer Satzung schreibt man natürlich das ideelle Ziel des Vereins. Man sollte aber vermeiden Zielbestimmungen vorzunehmen, die Zweifel an der Gemeinnützigkeit oder den Status eines anerkannten Naturschutz- Verband aufkommen lassen könnten. Dies schadet mehr, als es nutzt. Hier muss man einfach taktisch vorgehen.



Hm wenn warum gehören denn die Ziele und Aufgaben die im Satzungsentwurf stehen denn da rein und nicht auch in den Willensbildungsprozess des Verbandes? Warum sollen nicht die Mitglieder dann ebenfalls entscheiden ob man den Castingsport z.B. fördern sollte. Warum sollte also nicht z.B. in der Satzung stehen das man sich dafür einsetzt unnötige Einschränkungen durch Landesgesetze, unter Berücksichtigung der Bundesgesetzgebung, zu verringern. 

Taktisches Vorgehen ist ja schön und gut und notwendig, aber was zur Hölle schadet es dem "Staus eines anerkannten Naturschutz- Verband" wenn man sagt das man sich an die Bundesgesetze halten will und unnötige und überflüssige Einschränkungen abbauen möchte? Wir sprechen von einem Angelverband der die Interessen der Angler vertreten soll und nicht von einem Naturschutzverband. Angler sind aus Eigennutz schon engagierte und aktive Naturschützer, und der verband wird aus Eigennutz schon für den Naturschutz und Erhalt der Natur eintreten, aber sein ureigener Sinn und Zweck ist doch die Interessenvertretung der Angler und vor allem die Lobbyarbeit für sie. 

Und wenn man schon von Taktik redet, ist es taktisch klug einen einheitlichen Verband zu gründen auf einer Grundlage die sehr wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen wird das die Einheit nicht lange besteht? Gerade die DAV Mitglieder in den alten Bundesländern sind fast alle auch Zwangsmitglieder im VDSF. Sie sind oft in einem DAV Verein der noch nicht einmal eigene Gewässer hat, eben weil sie das nutzen wollen was der DAV bietet und der VDSF nicht. Sie wollen an den Hegefischen welche im Osten stattfinden teilnehmen. Sie wollen die Chance haben evt. an der EM oder WM teilzunehmen. In meinem Verein haben wir einen frisch gebackenen Sieger DAV Anglertreff einzel (gleichbedeutend mit dem ehemaligen deutschen Meister) U16, wir haben WM Teilnehmer, Gruppen die regelmäßig zu den Wettkämpfen nach Holland fahren und darüber auf ihrer Homepage und in Zeitschriften berichten ect. Wenn ein Landesverband mit Gewässern aus dem neuen DAFV austreten wird weil er eben der Meinung ist das seine Interessen nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt werden, oder noch besser, wenn der erst gar nicht da eintritt, dann werden viele der DAV Mitglieder der alten Bundesländer wohl auch da Mitglied werden, bzw. die werden dann gleich wieder einen zweiten Bundesverband gründen. 

Ich gehe zumindest davon aus das viele der (zugegeben von der Mitgliederzahl her kleinen, und damit bei einer Abstimmung nicht so wichtigen) DAV "Landesverbände West", sehr wohl ihren Schwerpunkt bei dem Thema sehen das den großen Unterschied zwischen DAV und VDSF ausmacht. Wegen dem Unterschied haben sie sich ja gegründet, wegen dem Unterschied sind sie DAV Mitglied, obwohl viele eben schon 2-5x pro Jahr den Mitgliedsbeitrag für den VDSF zahlen den ihre 2-5 Vereine in denen sie Mitglied sind ja dem VDSF zahlen und den die über ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge ja wieder rein holen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Kommst wieder unter deinem Stein hervor gekrochen...|peinlich


 
Stuffel - wann endet überhaupt dein Exil? 

Ich finde es bemerkenswert mit welcher Ausdauer sich KoljaK mit eurer Ahnungslosigkeit abgibt und sich die Mühe macht alles zu belegen. 
Ich hab die Lust dazu schon lang verloren. 

Ich hoffe die ganze Fusionsgeschichte ist bald in trockenen Tüchern damit eure heulerei endlich mal aufhört. 

Aber beweireuchert euch gerne weiter - der Sache dienlich ist sie ohnehin nicht wenn ihr die Augen vor den Fakten verschliesst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ich hoffe die ganze Fusionsgeschichte ist bald in trockenen Tüchern damit eure heulerei endlich mal aufhört.



DAnn gehts erst richtig los ;-))

Zu den Fakten rate ich dann z. B. einfach mal rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zu dem Thema zu lesen, müsste gerade Kolja als Anwalt ja leicht fallen das zu verstehen mit den ganzen Quellenhinweisen, Urteilen etc., was zugegeben für jusirtische Laien etwas schwieriger ist, daher wird der Oxxnsepp da wohl eher seine Schwierigkeiten mit haben.

C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Ebenfalls da interessant zu lesen weitere Veröffentlichungen des Autors, Richter Kai Jendrusch, zusammen mit Prof. Arlinghaus, mit Anmerkungen zum Urteil von Bad Oeynhausen:
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

Oder das:
Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei von Jendrusch/Niehaus (auch zu Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen):
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/NuR07.pdf

Ebenso interessant zu den aktuellen Entwicklungen und Tendenzen im Fischereirecht::
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Daraus z. B. ein Zitat über eine Verhandlung:


> *3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover*I
> 
> n den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, bei der in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt werden sollen, sei tierschutzrechtswidrig.
> 
> ...





> Daher gilt:
> *Weder die Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die Teilnahme an selbigen, verstößt gegen das TierSchG*, sofern diese zur Gewinnung von Nahrungsmitteln
> oder zu Hegezwecken durchgeführt werden. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Absicht,
> Nahrungsmittel zu gewinnen oder eine Hegemaßnahme durchzuführen, Hauptzweck der
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Zu Stress, leiden etc. von Fischen nach TSG, §17, in einem Gerichtsverfahren:


> Der Versuch der Sachverständigen, den Fischen hier mithilfe eines bestimmten, gleichförmigen Verhaltensmusters die Erfahrung von Leiden i.S.d. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nachzuweisen, ist angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, einen geeigneten und gerichtlich verwertbaren Beweis für tatbestandsmäßiges bzw. strafloses Verhalten der Angeklagten zu
> führen, nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Die Ausführungen sind jedoch durchweg von einer Parallelwertung tierischer Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionsmuster unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte im Zusammenhang mit Schmerzen und Leiden geprägt.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Zu c+r:


> Nach der ersten Einlassung des Beschuldigten stellte die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin das Verfahren gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO ein, hatte aber zuvor eine Hausdurchsuchung beim Beschuldigten durchgeführt, um an den Rechner des Beschuldigten zu gelangen, auf dem sich
> Bildaufnahmen des Zanders befanden.
> 
> Auch wenn die Einstellungsverfügung keine Begründung enthielt, so ist nach Lage der Dinge davon auszugehen, *dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft der in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion vertretenen Auffassung
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Zum Thema Tierschutz als Staatsziel und daraus resultiernde Folgen:


> Staatszielbestimmungen richten sich bereits ihrem Wesen nach primär an den Gesetzgeber.
> Dieser hat, bereits vor Einführung der Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz, diesem mit dem Tierschutzgesetz einen hohen Stellenwert und damit auch Schutz eingeräumt. Neben den Vorgaben aus dem TierSchG finden sich aber auch in den Fischereigesetzen dem Schutz der Tiere geltende Vorschriften. An dieser Stelle sei nur die Hegepflicht genannt.
> 
> Es wäre widersinnig, wenn man nunmehr versuchen wollte, das – durch die Staatszielbestimmung weiter aufgewertete – TierSchG als Gegenpol zum Fischerei- und Jagdrecht zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist es zu dumm, mehr als dieses eine posting in dieser Diskussion zu verschwenden.
> 
> Es wird immer Menschen geben, die einer verschrobene Ideologie folgen. Die das Fähnchen des Tierschutzes schwenken, wenn es darum geht, andere bevormunden zu wollen.
> 
> ...



das sagt der blinde zum sehenden?

ihr solltet auch mal andere meinungen achten und respektieren.

aber nein, statt dessen wird diffamiert und blöde sprüche gerissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> aber nein, statt dessen wird diffamiert und blöde sprüche gerissen.


Dazu habe ich soeben ne ganze Ladung rechtswissenschaftlicher Aspekte eingestellt, welche den Tierschutzunfug des VDSF ad absurdum führen..

Eben keine Diffamierung, sondern leider Tatsache - und das auch noch von den Anglern selber finanziert über die Zwangsbeiträge, welche die Verbände von den Vereinsbeiträgen der Angler abkassieren..


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Zurücksetzen                                                                        *Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*

 Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und  Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen  geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches.  Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist. Solche  Gesetze sind z. B. die Fischereigesetze der einzelnen Bundesländer.  Diese weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische,  Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten  Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen. Der Angler käme in Konflikt mit dem  Gesetz, wenn er dies nicht einhielte. Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht  ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben!

Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum genetischen Potenzial von  Fischen lassen sogar vermuten, dass das systematische Entnehmen von  großen Fischen im Endeffekt zu einer Veränderung der genetischen  Architektur der Fische führt, d. h., dass das genetische Potenzial  verarmt. Fischpopulationen würden durch die Negativselektion (gezielte  Entnahme der kapitalen Fische) kleinwüchsiger, krankheitsanfälliger etc.  Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale  Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder  zurücksetzen möchte.

 Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von  Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen  Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von  Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre.

_*Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt  zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!*_


Steht noch heute auf der DAV Seite


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Tja, Badra, das ist wohl der Unterschied zwischen einem Anglerverband  und einem Tierschutzverband wie dem VDSF - schade, dass es zukünftig keinen Anglerverband mehr, sondern nur noch einen von Anglern finanzierten Tierschutzverband geben wird, wenn der DAV erst zum VDSF übergetreten ist.....


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich soeben ne ganze Ladung rechtswissenschaftlicher Aspekte eingestellt, welche den Tierschutzunfug des VDSF ad absurdum führen..
> 
> Eben keine Diffamierung, sondern leider Tatsache - und das auch noch von den Anglern selber finanziert über die Zwangsbeiträge, welche die Verbände von den Vereinsbeiträgen der Angler abkassieren..




zu den rechtswissenschaftlichen aspekten:

irgendein präsidenzfall dabei der für die bundesrepublik gillt?

ich glaube du hast kaljuk nicht richtig gelesen/verstanden.


der vdsf kann keinem angler einen freifahrtschein erteilen.
jedes bundesland hat die möglichkeit das bundesgesetz anders zu bewerten.
und dies sogar von fall zu fall.


zu den diffamierungen.

ach thomas...schau dir mal so einige beiträge zu dem thema vds/ dav an. wirst eine menge finden wo vdsf - "verteidiger" von euch u. anderen unschön angegangen werden.



und weisste was mir die ganze zeit in den sinn kommt...wennman diese hetze hier liest?

antwort: zieht die mauer wieder hoch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> irgendein präsidenzfall dabei der für die bundesrepublik gillt?


Hast Du doch gelesen (hoffe ich jedenfalls), da gings um Gerichtsverhandlungen, bis zum Verfassungsgericht...

Das ist eine allgemeine, für ganz Deutschland geltende, rechtswissenschaftliche Betrachtung.



> jedes bundesland hat die möglichkeit das bundesgesetz anders zu bewerten.
> und dies sogar von fall zu fall.


Und daher braucht es einen Bundesverband, der seine anscheinend ja dazu unfähigen Landesverbände dazu zwingt, die anglerfreundlichsten Regelungen in einem Bundesland auch in JEDEM anderen durchzusetzen - nichts anderes verlangen wir.

Das wäre zielführende Lobbyarbeit für Angler - bis jetzt macht gerade der VDSF ja eher,  von Anglern bezhalt dazu - Lobbyarbeit für Tierschützer...

Und gibt es bessere Argumente für Verbände, als wenn es schon in den Landesgesetzen geltende, nicht restriktive Regelungen gibt?

Dass das geht, bewies ja bisher der DAV in de Praxis oft genug - und wenns dann zukünftig nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF eben keine solchen in der Praxis bewiesenen anglerfreundlichen Regelungen mehr gibt, fehlt eben dieAlternative, mittels derer man immer wiedeer den Unfug, demn der VDSF veranstaltet, klar nachweisen kann.

Dann gibts eben keinen Anglerverband mehr, sondern nur noch die im VDSF organisierten und von Anglern bezahlten Tierschützer..



Statt dessen ist gerade beim VDSF weiter die Praxis, dass im vorauseilenden Gehorsam immer weitere Restriktionen gefordert und eingeführt werden sollen.


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

der DAV ist bis heute KEIN anerkannter naturschutzverband.
wie kommt das nur?
ist dies der dav- satzung geschuldet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Was hat das mit dem Thema Tierschutz hier zu tun?


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

ganz einfach

als anerkannter naturschutzverband hat er mitspracherecht auf die gesetzgebung.

der dav hat diesbezüglich offensichtlich was versäumt.


ich wollte aber nur mal wissen warum nicht anerkannter naturschutzverband?
gibts da irgendwelche probleme?

auch zu deinen vorschlag...einen neuen verband gründen...

und dann? 

dieser ist immer noch kein anerkannter naturschutzverband. also null einfluss auf die gesetzgebung.

umkehrschluss daraus...
hat der vdsf ja wieder mist gebaut.....mit einfluss auf die gesetzgebung hätte dieser ja mehr...

nächste frage:

ist der DAv gemeinnützig?

denn es steht dieses an:

zitat:"Seit dem 1.1.1992 beurteilt das Bundesministerium für Finanzen die Durchführung und die Förderung des Wettfischens als schädlich für die Zuerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen.
Mit Schreiben vom 19. September 1995 an die Obersten Finanzbehörden der Länder bittet der Bundesfinanzminister darum, „darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. "


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Offtopic an:


> dieser ist immer noch kein anerkannter naturschutzverband. also null einfluss auf die gesetzgebung.


In der Praxis schlicht widerlegt durch anglerfreundliche Gesetze mit Unterstützung des DAV-Bund wie von Landesverbänden. 

Man muss kein Naturschutzverband sein, um Lobbyarbeit zu machen (sonst wäre es um den ADAC aber schlecht bestellt....)...

Ja, der DAV ist gemeinützig, nein, was da geschrieben wurde hat keinen Einfluss darauf, siehe auch die eingestellten rechtswissenschaftlichen Ausführungen zum Thema (solltest Du endliich mal lesen).
Offtopic aus

Zurück zum Thema hier, dem Tierschutz:
Nur wenn ein solches (Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königs etc.)Fischen AUSSCHLIESSLICH Wettbewerbscharakkter hätte, müsste man *anfangen* drüber nachzudenken.

Sobald Aspekte wie Verwertung des Fanges (auch als Tierfutter), Hege,  Bestandserfassung etc. mit ins Spiel kommen, i*st das komplett konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz,* auch wenn da Fische gezählt, gewogen und gemessen werden und Sieger ermittelt.

Sogar das lebende hältern der Fische und wieder einsetzen ins gleiche Gewässer bei einem solchen Angeln ist NICHT tierschutzwidrig!!

Also einfach mal die eingestellten rechtswisenschaftlichen Arbeiten 
lesen, statt dem vom VDSF verbreiteten Tierschutzunfug stumpf zu glauben und nachzuplappern..


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Lukku
zu Deiner Information, der DAV ist gemeinnützig. SATZUNG
Anerkannter Naturschutzbund sind die Landesverbände zumindest Sachsen Anhalt und hat deswegen auch ein relativ modernes, wenn auch noch mit Schwächen behaftetes, Fischereigesetz.

Allerdings gebe ich Dir recht, der Ton hier im Forum ist nicht immer angepasst. Wenn wir weiter so aufeinander eindreschen können wir auch keine Lösungen nach außen tragen.

Ich bin froh über jede Information an Dokumenten die das eine oder andere bestätigen oder auch widerlegen.

In der Schule hatten wir eine Klassenlehrerin die uns bei der Auswahl von Zielen für Klassenfahrten immer vor merhere Alternativen stellte. Dann sollten wir uns informieren und kamen dann über das Pro und Kontra zu einem Ergebnis. So wurde "Demokratie" in der Schule des Ostens gelebt.

Hier und Heute geht es darum, das man eine Fusion erzwingen will ohne Beteiligung der Mitglieder.

*Ich habe bei dem allen Für und Wider hier im Forum eins immer noch nicht begriffen* (bitte bedenkt ich bin im Osten geboren und habe die Westländer noch nie bereist, ich kenne auch nicht die Hauptstädte der Bundesländer und weiß auch gar nicht was außer Bayern und wie hieß das noch mal ääh BW und NRW eigentlich heißt noch so dazugehört (Achtung das war Satire)) *was der DAFV bringen soll? 


Könnte mir das irgendeiner mal ganz, ganz langsam erklären. 
**
Welche Verbesserungen für die Angler sind zu erwarten?* *Für was setzt sich der neue Verband ein?*


Auf der Seite des DAV - Nichts zu finden auf der Seite des VDSF auch nicht dort ist letzter Stand 02.09

Einzelne Landesverbände wie Sachsen oder SH haben zumindest Satzungsentwurf und Entwurf Fusionsvertrag veröffentlicht.


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> Lukku
> zu Deiner Information, der DAV ist gemeinnützig. SATZUNG
> Anerkannter Naturschutzbund sind die Landesverbände zumindest Sachsen Anhalt und hat deswegen auch ein relativ modernes, wenn auch noch mit Schwächen behaftetes, Fischereigesetz.
> 
> ...



dann könnte der DAV probleme mit dem bundesfinanzhof bekommen...sollte er wertungsangeln sponsoren bzw. ausrichten.
dies könnte dann bedeuten, er wird seine gemeinnützigkeit verlieren und steuerlich schlechter gestellt werden.
was dies dann für die DAV- mitglieder bedeutet kann, sich wohl jeder selber ausrechnen.
die beiträge (€) werden garantiert nicht sinken.  

die vdsf satzung lässt vieles offen. sie schiebt die verantwortung auf die angler ab.
eigenverantwortung! bringt aber auch viel unsicherheit in die anglerschaft.
kann man kritisieren. kann man aber auch auf grund der gesetzes lage  verstehn.

leider geben die bundesgesetze auch keine für uns klare antwort.

es liegt an den richtern wie zu urteilen ist. die seite mit den besseren argumenten wird dabei wohl gewinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> dann könnte der DAV probleme mit dem bundesfinanzhof bekommen...sollte er wertungsangeln sponsoren bzw. ausrichten.


Kannst oder willst Dus nicht begreifen:

Nur wenn ein solches (Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königs etc.)Fischen *AUSSCHLIESSLICH* Wettbewerbscharakkter hätte, müsste man *anfangen* drüber nachzudenken.

Sobald nur ein weiterer Aspekt wie Verwertung des Fanges (auch als Tierfutter), Hege, Bestandserfassung etc. mit ins Spiel kommen, i*st das komplett konform mit dem Tierschutzgesetz*, auch wenn da Fische gezählt, gewogen und gemessen werden und Sieger ermittelt.

Sogar das lebende hältern der Fische und wieder einsetzen ins gleiche Gewässer bei einem solchen Angeln ist* NICHT* tierschutzwidrig!!


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannst oder willst Dus nicht begreifen:
> 
> Nur wenn ein solches (Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Königs etc.)Fischen *AUSSCHLIESSLICH* Wettbewerbscharakkter hätte, müsste man *anfangen* drüber nachzudenken.
> 
> ...




lieber thomas

ich habe es gelesen und auch verstanden.

ich schrieb  .. KÖNNTE

nur weil es ein bundesland für rechtmäßig hält, heisst es nicht dass es im anderen auch so ist.
und schon gar nicht muss damit das bundesfinanzamt (oder wie das heisst) damit einverstanden sein.

es ist im grunde scheiss egal ob es tierschutz konform ist oder nicht.

es geht hier um geld. um steuerliche vor/ nachteile.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> ich schrieb .. KÖNNTE



Es KÖNNTE auch im Sommer schneien - das von mir zitierte bezieht sich auf gefällte Urteile, zu dem von Dir befürchteten gibt es kein einziges Verfahren oder gar Urteil...

Oder, auf einfachem Deutsch:
Diese vom VDSF (bewusst??) geschürten Ängste sind auf Grund aktueller Gesetzeslage und Rechtssprechung in der Praxis widerlegt.


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Luku

mal was zur steuerlichen Frage 
Mein Verein ist ein juristisch selbständiger e.V. , wir haben eine Satzung die die Gemeinnützigkeit darlegt und vom FA anerkannt ist. Das geht allen e.V. im DAV so. Wenn wir die Satzung des DAV anerkennen, uns mit seinen Zielen gemein machen, hat das alles keine Auswirkungen steuerechtlichen auf das einzelne Mitglied. Ebenso wenig wäre eine steuerliche Auswirkung zu erwarten wenn der DAV als Dachverband seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert. Anders verhält es sich wenn ich als Verein meine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, denn dann könnten z. B. unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht mehr steuerlich abgesetzt werden auch wenn der Dachverband gemeinnützig wäre. Ist doch ganz einfach.

Aber den Sinn des Neuen Verbandes kannst auch Du mir nicht erklären.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> *
> Welche Verbesserungen für die Angler sind zu erwarten?* *Für was setzt sich der neue Verband ein?*



*Ich trage die Gerüchte mal nach außen und weise audrücklich darauf hin, dass es sich auch um eben solche handelt!
*
Es gilt europäische Fördertöpfe abzugreifen. In Brüssel liegt Geld rum, dass man der deutschen Anglerschaft gerne zukommen lassen würde. Allerdings nur, wenn man sich in Brüssel nur mit EINEM gesamtdeutschen Verband hinsetzen müsste bzw. könnte.

Auch die Argumentation gegenüber der Politik wird nicht einfacher, wenn zwei Verbände, die grundsätzlich die selbe Klientel repräsnetieren aber unterschiedlich argumentieren und zum Teil auch noch gegenläufige Ansichten vertreten, in berlin oder Brüssel auf der Matte stehen.

Und so leid mir das tut aber das scheinen zumindest aus meiner Sicht die einzigen Punkte bzw. Notwendigkeiten für eine Fusion zu sein. Mal die Verschwörungstheorien außen vorgelassen *hust*


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es KÖNNTE auch im Sommer schneien - das von mir zitierte bezieht sich auf gefällte Urteile, zu dem von Dir befürchteten gibt es kein einziges Verfahren oder gar Urteil...
> 
> Oder, auf einfachem Deutsch:
> Diese vom VDSF (bewusst??) geschürten Ängste sind auf Grund aktueller Gesetzeslage und Rechtssprechung in der Praxis widerlegt.




wie? nun ist dir könnte nicht recht?

du redest doch seit tagen von könnte!

könnte nachtangelverbot geben, könnte setzkescherverbot geben etc.

könnte könnte könnte...

panik mache hoch zehn.


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> Luku
> 
> mal was zur steuerlichen Frage
> Mein Verein ist ein juristisch selbständiger e.V. , wir haben eine Satzung die die Gemeinnützigkeit darlegt und vom FA anerkannt ist. Das geht allen e.V. im DAV so. Wenn wir die Satzung des DAV anerkennen, uns mit seinen Zielen gemein machen, hat das alles keine Auswirkungen steuerechtlichen auf das einzelne Mitglied. Ebenso wenig wäre eine steuerliche Auswirkung zu erwarten wenn der DAV als Dachverband seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert. Anders verhält es sich wenn ich als Verein meine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, denn dann könnten z. B. unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht mehr steuerlich abgesetzt werden auch wenn der Dachverband gemeinnützig wäre. Ist doch ganz einfach.
> ...



du...
ich bin kein steuerexperte.
wenn der DAv aber seine gemeinnützigkeit verliert, wird er steuerlich anders eingestuft werden.
dies könnte dann die mitgliedsbeiträge in die höhe schnellen lassen.

aber wie gesagt...ich bin kein steuerexperte. 

und zu deiner frage...

tja...gemeinschaftlich sind wir stark?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Der Unterschied:
Das eine von mit zitierte sind bereits gefällte und rechtskräftigee Urteile, aus denen klar hervorgeht, dass die von Dir gennante Gefahr einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit NICHT besteht.

Unser Vorwurf ist, dass bei den genannten Mehrheitsverhältnissen im VDSF, die überwiegend/mehrheitlich aus Tierschutzgründen weitere Restriktionen wollen, dies nicht definitiv verhindert werden kann und eine rechtliche Durchgriffsmöglichkeit laut Satzung für den Bundesverband klar besteht, z., B. auf die Gewässerordnung der Landesverbände (Stichwort Pools)..

Was also im Gegensatz zu dem von Dir genannten das eine reale Gefahr ist, alleine auf Grund der Mehrheitsverhältnisse.

Während Deine Vermutung bestehender Gefahr der Aberkennung der Gemeinützigkeit in der Praxis an Hand gefälter Urteile schlicht irreale Angstmache ist.

Aber träumt ruhig weiter davon, dass der VDSF - oder nachfolgend der DAFV, der ja nix anderes ist als der VDSF mit neuem Namen - irgendwas angelpolitisch Positives für Angler in ganz Deutschland machen würde...


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied:
> Das eine von mit zitierte sind bereits gefällte und rechtskräftigee Urteile, aus denen klar hervorgeht, dass die von Dir gennante Gefahr einer Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit NICHT besteht.
> 
> Unser Vorwurf ist, dass bei den genannten Mehrheitsverhältnissen im VDSF, die überwiegend/mehrheitlich aus Tierschutzgründen weitere Restriktionen wollen, dies nicht definitiv verhindert werden kann und eine rechtliche Durchgriffsmöglichkeit laut Satzung für den Bundesverband klar besteht, z., B. auf die Gewässerordnung der Landesverbände (Stichwort Pools)..
> ...



angst mache? sorry, ich muss mal lachen.
das war eine klare anweisung des bundesfinanzministers.

zitat:"Mit Schreiben vom 19. September 1995 an die Obersten Finanzbehörden der Länder bittet der Bundesfinanzminister darum, „darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. "

ob dies heute noch aktuell ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

einfach mal quer gedacht:
Wenn die Wettangeln -WM und ähnliche Veranstaltungen, nicht mit dem Recht in jeweiligen Bundesland und Bundesrecht vereinbar gewesen wären ( watn Satz), hätte es doch sicher Klagen dagegen gegeben. gabs die?
Ich kenne keine, also würde ich mal nicht an der Rechtmäßigkeit zweifeln.
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> Anders verhält es sich wenn ich als Verein meine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, denn dann könnten z. B. unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht mehr steuerlich abgesetzt werden auch wenn der Dachverband gemeinnützig wäre.



Wenn euer Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, wäret ihr alsbald gar kein DAV-Mitglied mehr - weil nur gemeinnützige Vereine dort Mitglied sein können, wenn ich die Satzung richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. "



Und?
Es werden ja keine REINEN!! (und nur darauf bezieht sich das, im Gegenstz zur Meinung des  VDSF) Wettfischen durchgeführt zur reinen Siegerermittlung.

Sondern es gibt IMMER mindestens einen weiteren Zweck, aus welchem Grund das dann eben juristisch NICHT mehr anfechtbar ist laut Tierschutzgesetz:
Ernährnug, Hege, Tierfutter, umsetzen in andere Gewässer, Bestanderhebung etc..

Damit ist es kein REINES Wettfischen und somit juristisch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz  unbedenklich, auch wenn ZUSÄTZLICH Fische gezählt, gewogen, gemessen und Sieger ermittelt werden.



Deswegen sag ich ja, lies endlich mal die rechtswisenschaftlichen Ausführungen dazu, da ist das klar ausgeführt und beschrieben..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Unwissenheit ist ein Segen ... offenbar nicht nur in der Matrix!


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wenn euer Verein die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, wäret ihr alsbald gar kein DAV-Mitglied mehr - weil nur gemeinnützige Vereine dort Mitglied sein können, wenn ich die Satzung richtig interpretiere.




Mag sein, aber da wir auch Pächter sind würde es zwar teurer aber was solls. Die Gemeinnützigkeit und Ihre steuerlichen Auswirkungen sind vom Grundsatz her egal.
Wichtig ist dass der Angler angeln kann. der Steuerliche Aspekt ist eigentlich nicht sein vordringliches Ziel.

Um die gemeinnützigkeit zu behalten ist es nach steuerlichen Vorschriften im üBRIGEN SO; DAS Angeln / Fischen im Gegensatz zum ausdrücklich erwähntem Schach kein Sport mehr ist. Sollte man Satzungstechnisch bedenken. Hier hat der Naturschutz im Vordergrund zu stehen. Somit ist in vielen Vereinen der Zusatz "Sportfischer" schon problematisch. wenn nicht die Ausübung des Castingsports im Verein nachgewiesen wird. (auf Vereinsebene).


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> Unwissenheit ist ein Segen ... offenbar nicht nur in der Matrix!


War das jetzt auf mein Posting bezogen?


----------



## locotus (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Unwissenheit ist ein Segen ... offenbar nicht nur in der Matrix!



tja wir haben halt leider unseren Neo noch nicht gefunden. Jenen welchen  der Mr. Smith egal wie er in Wirklichkeit heißt und wie oft er auftaucht, in seine Schranken weißt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber da wir auch Pächter sind würde es zwar teurer aber was solls.



Hä? Wie jetzt? Ihr seid DAVler UND Pächter? Wie geht das?


----------



## angler1996 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

ganz einfach:
wenn der liebe alte / neue Bundesverband ne ordentliche Lobbyarbeit hinbekommen würde, wären diese unsinnigen Verbote bald weg.
Dann würde unser Bundesfinanzminister erkennen, wieviel ihm hier an Steuern durch die Lappen gehen.
Ob nun von einen gemeinnützigen Angelverin organisiert ( dann mus man über die verwendung der Erlöse nachdenken) oder durch rein wirtschaftlich Tätige.
Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War das jetzt auf mein Posting bezogen?



Nein!


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Ach so was ich noch sagen wollte, der Gewässerfond betrifft 50.000 ha
guckst Du hier den gilt es verdammt noch mal zu schützen auch über 2017 hinaus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Polemik an:
Von was träumt Du denn?
Vom VDSF/DAFV werden Tiere geschützt - und nicht Angler noch deren Gewässer(pools) oder Angelmöglichkeiten.
Polemik aus....


----------



## Badra (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Hä? Wie jetzt? Ihr seid DAVler UND Pächter? Wie geht das?



Der Pachtvertrag für eines der von uns bewirtschafteten Gewässer läuft (seit 1991) auf unseren Namen, und wird vom KAV wahrgenommen. Ich selbst bi noch nich in diese Materie eingedrungen da es keine Unterlagen in unseren Verein dazu gibt, ist nach dem Tod des vorletzten Vorsitzenden einiges Verloren gegangen. Laut Liegenschaftsamt läuft das aber so.

Ist eine rein juristische Sache. Die wir am klären sind. Wäre aber gut, Hintergrund ist das Nutzen von Fördertöpfen der Gemeinden die teilweise nur für ortsansässigen Vereine angeboten werden können. Damit fällt der Kreisanglerverein (als lokaler Zusammenschluss) als Fördermittelnehmer aus,  die Anregung kam von dem Bürgermeistern.


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

ich hab hier nochmal was zur gemeinnützigkeit gefunden.

http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm

in diesem beitrag beschwert sich der vdsf über die ungleichbehandlung.

dies kann man nun auch so bewerten als ob der vdsf dem dav oder seinen landesverbänden etc. ans bein pinkelt.


interessiert mich aber nun weniger.

für mich ist eher interessant, dass die finanzämter hier unterschiedliche ansichten haben.

hier wäre natürlich klarheit von nöten.
die lobhuldigung durch den bund und länder an den vdsf gefällt mir hier aber auch nicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



Dunraven schrieb:


> Er ist Journalist, hat auch einen Presseausweis.



Umso schlimmer, weil dann arbeitet er handwerklich schlecht. 



Dunraven schrieb:


> Da liegst Du daneben, denn die meisten Hegefischen sind nicht Königsfischen, denn Tradition haben zum einen sehr sehr viele Fischen und es gibt auch regelmäßig neue Veranstaltungen, sei es der Achimer Mosella Cup der vor 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal war, der Haake Cup, ebenfalls eine Tradition seit 3 Jahren, ect. Aber wenn Du von Gesetzen sprichst, wo steht das Wertungsangeln verboten sind? Das Verbot steht auch nirgends im Bundesgesetz, und in Landesfischereigesetzen ist es sicher auch nicht oft zu finden, ich vermute gar nicht.


 Auch hier: Erst lesen, dann denken und erst dann schreiben. – auf der von Thomas zitierten Seite des VDSF wird die Hege ausdrücklich als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln benannt. Jetzt schreibst du, dass Hegefischen keine Königsfischen sind, aber dennoch erlaubt seien. – Fällt dir was auf?




Dunraven schrieb:


> Du sagst Brauchtum sein noch evt. ein Grund, zudem gibt es kaum Begründungen die explizit nicht gelten, und bei der vagen Beschreibung gibt es einige Gründe von denen man erst einmal klären muss ob sie nicht doch vernünftige Gründe sind, denn die sind ja nirgends definiert. Von daher sagst Du einerseits es gibt andere Gründe, und andererseits das der DAV mit den, laut Dir ja auch möglichen anderen Gründen, den Boden der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung verläßt. Du widersprichst Dir da selber. Was aber vom VDSF definiert ist, das ist das bei Gemeindschaftsfischen der Fang immer getötet werden muss. Das ist unnötig, aber der VDSF will es so statt z.B. auch Hältern für Besatzmaßnahmen als Verwertung mit zu nennen.
> Der DAV hingegen sieht auch sowas als sinnvollen Grund, die Fischereigesetze vieler Bundesländer ebenfalls. Aber die Fischereigesetze der Länder, die ja für sowas zuständig sind, sind sicher auch nicht auf dem Boden der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung. |kopfkrat
> Abgesehen davon bedeutet eine andere Meinung beim DAV zu haben was ein sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln ist, sicher nicht "er bewegt sich dann aber nicht mehr auf dem Boden unserer rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung". Denn eine andere Meinung haben bedeutet dafür eintreten und darauf hinarbeiten das diese auch akzeptiert und angewandt werden kann. Es bedeutet ja nicht das sie danach handeln, sie arbeiten aber darauf hin das es möglich wird, während der VDSF sich ganz klar nur auf das Töten festlegt, trotz anderer gesetzlicher Möglichkeiten.



Zunächst einmal, was der VDSF oder der DAV nebst den jeweils angeschlossenen Regionalverbänden für einen vernünftigen Grund ansieht, der die Angelei rechtfertigt ist wo wichtig, wie der sprichwörtliche Sack eis, der in China umkippt. Wenn irgendein PETA- Männchen hinter dem Busch hervorspringt, wenn du gerade deinen frisch gefangenen 30 Pfund Karpfen zurücksetzt, wird es dir nicht helfen, wenn du dem Staatsanwalt sagst: „Der DAV hat aber gesagt ich darf das!“ – Wenn du dann noch vor einem Strafrichter stehst, der Veganer ist und daher im Sommer bei 30 grad im Schatten mit Gummistiefeln im Gerichtssaal sitzt, dann kannst du fast sicher sein, ein paar Tagessätze aufs Auge gedrückt zu bekommen. Der DAV wird dir diese Tagessätze sicher nicht bezahlen. Auch wenn dies viele juristische Leihen glauben, gibt es in Deutschland keine Präzedenzfälle. Soll heißen: Auch wenn der BGH entschieden haben sollte, dass C & R kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist, dar der einzelne Strafrichter dies jederzeit anders entscheiden und dich verurteilen. In Deutschland gibt es für Richter keinerlei Fachaufsicht. Du kannst immer nur darauf hoffen, dass du in der nächsten Instanz nicht vielleicht auf eine Richterin stößt die PETA- Aktivistin ist und die Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts kassiert. – Weil dem So ist, sollte man als Verband den Mitgliedern lieber die Variante des Angelns ans Herzlegen, die unter allen Umständen im Einklang mit der Rechtsordnung steht. 

Um aber auch das klarzustellen. Wenn es schon einmal zu einem Strafprozess kommt, dann sollte man auch von Verbandsseite mit aller Kraft den Angler unterstützen, um die Rechtsprechung im Sinne der Angler zu beeinflussen. Denn klar ist, dass Otto- Normalrichter und Staatsanwalt sich das Leben möglichst einfach machen will. Wenn es also zahlreiche Urteile gibt, in denen Angler Freigesprochen werden, dann wird sich vermutlich die Staatsanwaltschaft gar nicht mehr die Arbeit machen wollen und stellt solche An*******r- Anzeigen von PETER- Männchen gleich ein. Das mag jetzt für dich wieder widersprüchlich klingen ist aber die juristische Praxis!




Dunraven schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie die Verbände bzw. der Verband unsinnig definiert. Eine Empfehlung für ein Nachtangelverbot findet der eine Verband so sinnvoll das er eine Aufhebung des selben verhindern will. Ich halte sowas für unsinnig […]



Sach mal, du liest aber schon meine Beiträge ganz durch – oder? Der VDSF hat keine Stellungnahme zum Nachtangeln abgegeben. Ein kleiner Exkurs in Sachen Verbandsstruktur:

Es gibt den VDSF und ES gibt den DAV. Beides sind Bundesverbände. Dies sind zunächst einmal nichts anderes, als eingetragene Vereine, wie der Angelverein vor Ort in der Regel auch. Was macht den Bundesverband nun zum Bundesverband, ganz einfach: Der Bundesverband hat keine natürlichen Personen (der einzelne Angler) als Mitglied, sondern seine Mitglieder sind die Regionalverbände. Bei DAV ist das z.B. in NRW der AGSB und beim VDSF der RhFV. Die Regionalverbände sind ihrerseits wieder eingetragene Vereine und unterliegen in der Regel auch keinem bzw. einem nur sehr eingeschränkten Weisungsrecht des Bundesverbandes. Dies ergibt sich letztlich aus der Satzung des Bundesverbandes. Die Mitglieder Regionalverbände sind vor allem die einzelnen Angelvereine, je nach Satzung aber auch einzelne natürliche Personen. 

Da die regionalen Verbände (z.B. RhFV oder AGSB) ihrerseits eigenständige Rechtspersonen sind (nämlich eingetragene Vereine) können sie selbstständig im Rechtsverkehr handeln. Aus diesem Grunde dar der AGSB z. B. Mitglied im NABU sein. 

Neben dieser Strukturen der Angelverbände gibt es in den verschiedenen Bundesländern Fischereiverbände (ob in allen Bundesländer, weis ich nicht, vermutlich aber schon). Mitglieder dieser Fischereiverbände sind oftmals – aber keineswegs zwingend – die regionalen Angelverbände, wie der AGSB oder der RhFV. In NRW ist es z. B: so, dass sowohl der AGSB (von DAV- Seite), als auch der RhFV (von VDSF Seite) Mitglied der Landesfischereiverbandes NRW sind. Es gibt aber definitiv keine juristische Verbindung zwischen dem Landesfischereiverband und dem VDSF. Dies schreibt der Landesfischereiverband BW ausdrücklich auf seiner Internetseite. Die Juristische Verbindung zwischen dem regionalen Angelverband in Baden- Württemberg und dem Landesfischereiverband BW ist also dieselbe, wie zwischen AGSB und dem NABU in NRW. 

Was sollen jetzt die Landesfischereiverbände: Ganz einfach. In ihnen sind sowohl Angelverbände, als auch verbände der Berufsfischerei Mitglieder. Auf diese Weise sollen die Interessen der Fischerei im Allgemeinen besser vertreten werden. Denn es ist klar, dass ein die Berufs- und Hobbyfischer gemeinsam mehr erreicht könne, als jeder für sich alleine. Aus dieser Einsicht heraus ist ja auch in NRW sowohl der AGSB, als auch die Regionalverbände des VDSF Mitglied im Landesfischereiverband NRW. 

Dies zu recherchieren und aufzudröseln sollte für einen Journalisten mit Berufsehre selbstverständlich sein. Es gehört auch zum Handwerk dies sauber dazustellen, will man sich nicht auf Bildzeitungsniveau bewegen. 

Aber wie sagte schon Volker Pispas: „Es gibt eine Wirklichkeit und ein gefühlte Wirklichkeit!“ 

Um auch dies klarzustellen. Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Nachtangeln und betreibe es selber regelmäßig. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass die Berufsfischerei insbesondere in BW etwas gegen Nachtangler hat, da es viele Nachtangler nämlich auf den Aal abgesehen haben, der seinerseits ein Brotfisch der Berufsfischer ist. Wenn nun also der Landesfischereiverband BW gegen Nachangeln eintritt, kann ich mir vorstellen, aus welcher Ecke des Landesfischereiverbandes dies Kommt und es wird nicht die Ecke der Angelverbände sein. Ein guter Journalist würde dies natürlich auch entsprechend aufgreifen, vorausgesetzt, er hätte die Verbandsstrukturen verstanden. 




Dunraven schrieb:


> Warum Mehrheit?
> Er vertritt alle Mitglieder und viele von denen sind Zwangsmitglieder.



Niemand, denn alle Regionalverbände sind völlig freiwillig Mitglied im VDSF oder DAV.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Taktisches Vorgehen ist ja schön und gut und notwendig, aber was zur Hölle schadet es dem "Staus eines anerkannten Naturschutz- Verband" wenn man sagt das man sich an die Bundesgesetze halten will und unnötige und überflüssige Einschränkungen abbauen möchte? Wir sprechen von einem Angelverband der die Interessen der Angler vertreten soll und nicht von einem Naturschutzverband.





Dunraven schrieb:


> aber sein ureigener Sinn und Zweck ist doch die Interessenvertretung der Angler und vor allem die Lobbyarbeit für sie.



Richtig! Das Angeln wird in der Gesellschaft in zwei Extremen gesehen. Auf der einen Seite gibt es das Leitbild des geduldigen Großvaters, der mit seinem Enkel friedlich am Gewässer sitzt und der Weidmannslust frönt; auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch das Bild, vom „Sportangler“ der aus purem Vergnügen am Drill Fische einen Haken durchs Maul treib, nur um sie hinterher wieder ins Wasser zurückzuschmeißen. Was meinst du nun, wer in der Politik mehr gehör findet, der Verband, der den Großvater vertritt oder der andere?



Dunraven schrieb:


> Angler sind aus Eigennutz schon engagierte und aktive Naturschützer, und der verband wird aus Eigennutz schon für den Naturschutz und Erhalt der Natur eintreten,



Na, da kenn ich auch andere!




Dunraven schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon von Taktik redet, ist es taktisch klug einen einheitlichen Verband zu gründen auf einer Grundlage die sehr wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen wird das die Einheit nicht lange besteht?


 Ich wette, den meisten Anglern ist es völlig egal, das die Verbände Fusionieren und haben deine Probleme nicht.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Gerade die DAV Mitglieder in den alten Bundesländern sind fast alle auch Zwangsmitglieder im VDSF.


Unfug. Wenn überhaupt ist der einzelne Angler ein mittelbares Mitglied seines Landesverbandes. Die Vereine werden in der Regel per Mehrheitsbeschluss abgestimmt haben, welchem Verband sie beitreten. Grundsätzlich ist aber kein Angelverein Verpflichtet einem Verband beizutreten. Ein vereinsungebundener Angler ist erst recht nicht verpflichtet. Weder der DAV, noch der VDSF nehmen natürlich Personen als Mitglied auf (siehe oben). Der Gewässerfond gehört im Übrigen auch nicht dem DAV, sondern seinen angeschlossenen Landesverbänden.


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> angst mache? sorry, ich muss mal lachen.
> das war eine klare anweisung des bundesfinanzministers.
> 
> zitat:"Mit Schreiben vom 19. September 1995 an die Obersten Finanzbehörden der Länder bittet der Bundesfinanzminister darum, „darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden. "
> ...




Und?
Der DAV macht doch Hegefischen und die sind ok. Selbst die WM der Angler mit Behinderungen war ein Hegefischen, mit einem Schrimherren der früher mal Umweltminister seines BL war und dann SPD Vorsitzender und jetzt MP seines BL, dazu mit ausdrücklichen Glückwünschen und befürwortenden Schreiben vom Bundespräsidenten und der Kanzlerin. 

Ich gehe zu vielen VDSF Hegefischen und die laufen normal genau so ab wie die vom DAV. Ok eine Ausnahme gibt es, der VDSF Landesverband hatte zu einem Hegefischen eingeladen wo es laut Einladung einen Preis für den erfolgreichsten Teilnehmer und den schwersten Angler gab, das man Angler wiegt hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen. :m
Auch fand ich es komisch das nach dem Töten alle Hacken entfernt werden mussten. 
Naja es gibt da evt. noch einen Unterschied, der DAV nutzt meist den Setzkescher um den Fang als Besatz zu nutzen. Bei den VDSF Vereinen bekomme ich oft auf die Frage warum sie das nicht machen zu hören, der Setzkescher ist verboten. Die lassen dann aufgrund der VDSF Aussage alles töten und die Fänger müssen den Fisch dann selbst mitnehmen und sehen was sie damit machen. Auf die Frage "wer sagt das der Setzkescher verboten ist?" kommt dann meist "das ist so vom Gesetz sagt der VDSF, schaut da mal auf deren Seite nach" als Antwort. Die sind dann schon erstaunt wenn ich darauf hinweise das die Aussage Blödsinn ist und das man den Setzkescher problemlos nutzen kann wenn man sich an bestimmte Richtlinien hält die im entsprechenden Erlass des Landes geregelt sind. Denn das Land sagt kein Problem den bei Hegefischen zu nutzen wenn man sich an Grundsätze hält. 

Also erkläre mir doch bitte mal die Unterschiede zwischen den Hegefischen der DAV und der VDSF Vereine, wenn sie doch so unterschiedlich sind. Außer das viele VDSF Vereine halt immer noch meinen man darf sowas nur machen wenn man alles töten läßt, fällt mir da nichts ein. Es gibt normal keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den größeren Hegefischen in Deutschland, außer das jeweilige Landesgesetz hat da noch spezielle Vorschriften, wie z.B. das Setzkescherverbot in SH, das sie da auch endlich weg haben wollen, ect. 

Also wo liegt denn da das von Dir genannte Problem? An den Veranstaltungen kann es nicht liegen, denn die sind eben oft identisch, egal ob in Brandenburg oder Eixendorf oder Sand am Main oder Hannover oder oder oder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ich hoffe die ganze Fusionsgeschichte ist bald in trockenen Tüchern damit eure heulerei endlich mal aufhört.



DAnn gehts erst richtig los ;-))

Zu den Fakten rate ich dann z. B. einfach mal rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zu dem Thema zu lesen, müsste gerade Kolja als Anwalt ja leicht fallen das zu verstehen mit den ganzen Quellenhinweisen, Urteilen etc., was zugegeben für jusirtische Laien etwas schwieriger ist, daher wird der Oxxnsepp da wohl eher seine Schwierigkeiten mit haben.

C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Ebenfalls da interessant zu lesen weitere Veröffentlichungen des Autors, Richter Kai Jendrusch, zusammen mit Prof. Arlinghaus, mit Anmerkungen zum Urteil von Bad Oeynhausen:
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

Oder das:
Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei von Jendrusch/Niehaus (auch zu Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen):
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/NuR07.pdf

Ebenso interessant zu den aktuellen Entwicklungen und Tendenzen im Fischereirecht::
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Daraus z. B. ein Zitat über eine Verhandlung:


> *3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover*I
> 
> n den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, bei der in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt werden sollen, sei tierschutzrechtswidrig.
> 
> ...





> Daher gilt:
> *Weder die Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die Teilnahme an selbigen, verstößt gegen das TierSchG*, sofern diese zur Gewinnung von Nahrungsmitteln
> oder zu Hegezwecken durchgeführt werden. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Absicht,
> Nahrungsmittel zu gewinnen oder eine Hegemaßnahme durchzuführen, Hauptzweck der
> ...



Zu Stress, leiden etc. von Fischen nach TSG, §17, in einem Gerichtsverfahren:


> Der Versuch der Sachverständigen, den Fischen hier mithilfe eines bestimmten, gleichförmigen Verhaltensmusters die Erfahrung von Leiden i.S.d. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nachzuweisen, ist angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, einen geeigneten und gerichtlich verwertbaren Beweis für tatbestandsmäßiges bzw. strafloses Verhalten der Angeklagten zu
> führen, nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Die Ausführungen sind jedoch durchweg von einer Parallelwertung tierischer Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionsmuster unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte im Zusammenhang mit Schmerzen und Leiden geprägt.
> ...



Zu c+r:


> Nach der ersten Einlassung des Beschuldigten stellte die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin das Verfahren gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO ein, hatte aber zuvor eine Hausdurchsuchung beim Beschuldigten durchgeführt, um an den Rechner des Beschuldigten zu gelangen, auf dem sich
> Bildaufnahmen des Zanders befanden.
> 
> Auch wenn die Einstellungsverfügung keine Begründung enthielt, so ist nach Lage der Dinge davon auszugehen, *dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft der in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion vertretenen Auffassung
> ...



Zum Thema Tierschutz als Staatsziel und daraus resultiernde Folgen:


> Staatszielbestimmungen richten sich bereits ihrem Wesen nach primär an den Gesetzgeber.
> Dieser hat, bereits vor Einführung der Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz, diesem mit dem Tierschutzgesetz einen hohen Stellenwert und damit auch Schutz eingeräumt. Neben den Vorgaben aus dem TierSchG finden sich aber auch in den Fischereigesetzen dem Schutz der Tiere geltende Vorschriften. An dieser Stelle sei nur die Hegepflicht genannt.
> 
> Es wäre widersinnig, wenn man nunmehr versuchen wollte, das – durch die Staatszielbestimmung weiter aufgewertete – TierSchG als Gegenpol zum Fischerei- und Jagdrecht zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Badra schrieb:


> Luku
> 
> mal was zur steuerlichen Frage
> Mein Verein ist ein juristisch selbständiger e.V. , wir haben eine Satzung die die Gemeinnützigkeit darlegt und vom FA anerkannt ist. Das geht allen e.V. im DAV so. Wenn wir die Satzung des DAV anerkennen, uns mit seinen Zielen gemein machen, hat das alles keine Auswirkungen steuerechtlichen auf das einzelne Mitglied. Ebenso wenig wäre eine steuerliche Auswirkung zu erwarten wenn der DAV als Dachverband seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert. Anders verhält es sich wenn ich als Verein meine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würde, denn dann könnten z. B. unsere Mitgliedsbeiträge nicht mehr steuerlich abgesetzt werden auch wenn der Dachverband gemeinnützig wäre. Ist doch ganz einfach.
> ...



Die Tatsache, dass man mit seinem Verein Mitglied eines Landesverbandes des DAV ist (kein Angelverein ist direktes Mitglied des DAV), hat mit der steuerrechtlichen Frage nichts zu tun. Es hat auch nichts mit der rage zu tun, ob man ein e. V. ist. Auch hier muss man differenzieren. Ich kann es nicht ändern, aber das Leben ist eben nicht einfach. 

Eingetragener Verein kann ich werden, wenn mein Verein ideelle und keine wirtschaftlichen Zwecke verfolgt. Aus diesem Grunde spricht man auch von einem Idealverein. 

Mir fällt gerade auf. Vielleicht sollte ich mal ein Buch schreiben. 

Die Steuerrechtliche Frage beantwortet sich daraus, ob der vom Verein verfolgte ideelle Zweck steuerrechtlich privilegiert ist und daher staatlich gefördert, meist: steuerbefreit ist. Hierzu gibt es einen Katalog im Steuergesetz. Zudem liegt den Finanzämtern noch ein weitergehender Katalog mit förderwürdigen Vereinszwecken vor. Der Sport steht bereits im Gesetz, ebenso wie die kirchliche und karitative Zwecke. Am leichtesten bekommt man als Angelverein daher die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen Förderung des Sports. Neben der Tatsache, dass man als gemeinnütziger Verein steuerbegünstigte Spendenquittungen ausstellen kann, erhalten sie zudem einen hohen Steuerfreibetrag. Erst ab einem jährlichen Gewinn von über 35.000 € müssen sich gemeinnützige Vereine Gedanken machen. Bei nicht gemeinnützigen Vereinen liegt der Steuerfreibetrag so um die 7000 €. Die genaue Zahl habe ich nicht im Kopf. Spenden an nicht gemeinnützige Vereine sind zwar möglich, können aber nicht von der Steuer abgesetzt werden.


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und?
> Der DAV macht doch Hegefischen und die sind ok. Selbst die WM der Angler mit Behinderungen war ein Hegefischen, mit einem Schrimherren der früher mal Umweltminister seines BL war und dann SPD Vorsitzender und jetzt MP seines BL, dazu mit ausdrücklichen Glückwünschen und befürwortenden Schreiben vom Bundespräsidenten und der Kanzlerin.
> 
> Ich gehe zu vielen VDSF Hegefischen und die laufen normal genau so ab wie die vom DAV. Ok eine Ausnahme gibt es, der VDSF Landesverband hatte zu einem Hegefischen eingeladen wo es laut Einladung einen Preis für den erfolgreichsten Teilnehmer und den schwersten Angler gab, das man Angler wiegt hatte ich vorher noch nie gesehen. :m
> ...



wieso ich? frag doch die admins oder mods hier.

wie oft sollen wir es denn erklären?

und nur weil einige dir sagen es wäre verboten, muss es doch nicht richtig sein.
vdsf - funtionäre werden dir sicherlich nicht sagen setzkescher sind lt. vdsf satzung oder verordnung verboten etc..
ist blödsinn!

und wenn wer blödsinn erzählt...dafür kannste den vdsf nicht verantwortlich machen.

es ist aber möglich, dass die landesfischereiverordnung dir setzkescher verbietet.
aber damit hat der bundesverband nichts zu tun.

und...auch hegefischen wird vom vdsf befürwortet.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> aber damit hat der bundesverband nichts zu tun.



Doch! Indirekt bzw. sollte er das.

Was ist denn das proklamierte Ziel der Fusion? Eine gemeinsame starke Stimme in Berlin und Brüssel für die deutsche Anglerschaft.

Nun, dann sei mir die Frage gestattet, wie man das bitte bundes- und europaweit hinbekommen möchte, wenn man schon auf Länderebene offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, sich tatsächlich einzubringen.

Insbesondere der Bundesverband sollte sich als kompetenter Ansprechpartner für die Politik verstehen - und das sowohl im gesamtdeutschen, wie auch im ländereigenen Rahmen.

Sehe ich aber, welche manigfaltigen Regelungen und vor allem Einschränkungen im Wirkungsbereich eines VDSF gelten, dann stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage, wie groß wohl eine Mitarbeit des VDSF sein kann. Sehr zielführend kann sie offensichtlich nicht sein. Zumindest nicht da, wo es auch wirklich um Substanz geht: nämlich auf Landesebene.

@KoljaK

Ich gebe mal zu bedenken, dass auch eine juristische Person einem Vereinszweck, bzw. Ansinnen nachkommen muss. Mich würde daher mal interessieren, wie es unter dem Dach des VDSF im Hinblick auf die möglichst einzuhaltene Konformität von übergeordneten Vereinsinteressen dazu kommen kann, dass dermaßen große Unterschiede in der Handhabung ein und des selben Problems gemacht werden (können).

Mir ist klar, dass jeder LV eine juristisch eigenständige Person im Sinne des VereinsG bzw. BGB ist - dennoch bleibt die Frage aus dem Blickwinkel der ureigenen Intention eines Vereins (Zusammenschluss von Personen mit gemeinsamen Interesse).


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Doch! Indirekt bzw. sollte er das.
> 
> Was ist denn das proklamierte Ziel der Fusion? Eine gemeinsame starke Stimme in Berlin und Brüssel für die deutsche Anglerschaft.
> 
> ...



tja,....leider ist der vdsf als anerkannter naturschutzverband nicht alleine in der komission die angehört werden muss. man ist leider gezwungen kompromisse zu schliessen. und sicherlich ist vieles nicht in unserem interesse geregelt worden.

aber warum hat es der DAV nicht zustande gebracht die tierschutzgesetze, fischereiverodnungen etc. zu liberalisieren?


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



KoljaK schrieb:


> Auch hier: Erst lesen, dann denken und erst dann schreiben. – auf der von Thomas zitierten Seite des VDSF wird die Hege ausdrücklich als Rechtfertigung für das Angeln benannt. Jetzt schreibst du, dass Hegefischen keine Königsfischen sind, aber dennoch erlaubt seien. – Fällt dir was auf?




Klar, darum habe ich es ja geschrieben. Aber fällt Dir etwas auf? 
Du sagtest 





KoljaK schrieb:


> Wertungsangeln ist nicht gleich Wertungsangeln.  Meines Wissens sind nur so genannte Traditionsangeln erlaub  (Königsfische usw.), nicht aber das klassische Weißfischklatschen.


Ich habe nur belegt das Deine Aussage falsch sind und nicht nur Traditionsangeln erlaubt sind. Auch Hegefischen ohne Tradition sind z.B. erlaubt. Und ich habe NICHT gesagt das Königsfischen keine Hegefischen sind, denn das kann man super kombinieren, ich sagte die meisten Hegefischen sind keine Königsfischen oder Traditionsangeln sondern eben nur Hegefischen.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Weil dem So ist, sollte man als Verband den Mitgliedern lieber die Variante des Angelns ans Herzlegen, die unter allen Umständen im Einklang mit der Rechtsordnung steht.



Ans Herz legen ist aber etwas anderes als zu sagen nur das ist erlaubt und alles andere verboten. Es geht ja darum das gefordert wird zu sagen wir kämpfen dafür das es erlaubt wird oder das es endlich (zu Gunsten der Angler) rechtlich festgelegt wird und wir nicht mehr den schwammigen Raum haben. Und klar ist es doch kein Problem zu sagen hey das kann rechtlich Probleme geben, wenn ihr es so und so macht seid ihr auf der sicheren Seite. Das macht der VDSF auch in manchen Dingen, und das ist dann auch gut so. Wenn er aber sagt man muss den Fang immer töten, was anderes geht nicht, dann hat das nichts mit ans Herz legen zu tun, erst recht nicht wenn es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt aber nur diese eine als einzig richtige angesehen wird. Und wenn es keine Präzedenzfälle gibt, wie kann man dann den von Dir erwähnten "Boden der rechtsstaatlichen Ordnung" verlassen? Einen Boden den es nicht gibt kann man nicht verlassen. 
Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Du hast es schwarz und weiß gemalt wo es viel grau gibt.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Um aber auch das klarzustellen. Wenn es schon einmal zu einem Strafprozess kommt, dann sollte man auch von Verbandsseite mit aller Kraft den Angler unterstützen, um die Rechtsprechung im Sinne der Angler zu beeinflussen. Denn klar ist, dass Otto- Normalrichter und Staatsanwalt sich das Leben möglichst einfach machen will. Wenn es also zahlreiche Urteile gibt, in denen Angler Freigesprochen werden, dann wird sich vermutlich die Staatsanwaltschaft gar nicht mehr die Arbeit machen wollen und stellt solche An*******r- Anzeigen von PETER- Männchen gleich ein. Das mag jetzt für dich wieder widersprüchlich klingen ist aber die juristische Praxis!



Ist für mich nicht widersprüchlich und es ist mir klar. Jeder bezieht sich auf Präzedenzfälle, auch wenn es jedesmal eine Einzelfallentscheidung ist und es deshalb keine geben kann. Denn schon ein Temperaturunterschied kann einen Unterschied machen, eben weil bei der einen Temperatur mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser ist als bei der anderen, ect. Und da sind wir uns auch wieder einig das der Angler mit aller Kraft unterstützt werden sollte. Auch das hat der VDSF schon gemacht, z.B. in der Sache in Hannover. Und das ist ja etwas was eben auch gewünscht wird, das eben in der Satzung auch drin steht das man (unter anderem auf diese Art) darauf hinwirken will die Gesetze und die Rechtssprechung im Interesse der Angler zu ändern.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Sach mal, du liest aber schon meine Beiträge ganz durch – oder? Der VDSF hat keine Stellungnahme zum Nachtangeln abgegeben.



Ja mache ich.
Wir haben von Verbänden gesprochen und ob man mit einem oder mehreren Verbänden besser erreichen kann ob nutzlose Gesetze wegfallen. Du sagst mit einem, ich sage es kommt darauf an was die Verbände als nutzlos definieren. Als Beispiel habe ich eben einen von mehreren Verbänden in BW genommen, denn da definiert eben der eine Verband das Nachtangelverbot scheinbar nicht als nutzlos und kämpft gegen die Aufhebung. Von daher stellt sich die Frage ob man mit einem Verband unter der Mehrheit dieses Verbandes in BW echt mehr erreicht bei der Aufhebung von unnützen Gesetzen als wenn es da bei der Trennung der Landesverbände bleibt und damit die Angler sich nicht geschlossen dagegen stellen würden, sondern nur eben einer von drei Verbänden. Ist zwar eine regionale Sache aber kann man auch auf den Bund übertragen wenn es unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Thema unnütz oder nicht gibt. Teilt man die Meinung von Verband A und ist Verband B anderer Meinung, dann kann man sicher mit zwei getrennten Verbänden mehr erreichen als wenn man einen Verband hat in dem die Meinung von B überwiegt. Von daher wäre in dem Fall ein Verband eher ein Problem bei der Erreichung des Zieles als zwei. Klar gibt es dann auch Schnittmengen wo einer besser ist als zwei, ohne Frage. Aber Du machst es Dir zu einfach wenn Du so tust als hätten alle das selbe Ziel und deshalb sei es besser wenn es nur noch eine Stimme gibt. 

Aber wenn ich jetzt mal überlege und es würde in der Satzung so ein Passus drin stehen, das man sich dafür einsetzt die Angler freundlichste Lösung zu erreichen, dann würden auf einmal die Bedenken wegfallen was die Punkte angeht in denen man verschiedener Meinung ist, denn dann müsste man ja für die Anglerfreundlichste Lösung eintreten und kann dann immer noch etwas anderes empfehlen oder an eigenen Gewässern durchsetzen. Nur das eben nicht alle dazu gezwungen sind nur weil ein teil es so will.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Regionalverbände sind ihrerseits wieder eingetragene Vereine und unterliegen in der Regel auch keinem bzw. einem nur sehr eingeschränkten Weisungsrecht des Bundesverbandes. Dies ergibt sich letztlich aus der Satzung des Bundesverbandes.



Mit dem Satzungsentwurf unterliegen sie dann aber ja dem vollen Weisungsrecht und müssen, wenn man bedenkt wie lange die Kündigungszeit vermutlich sein wird, das auch umsetzen.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was meinst du nun, wer in der Politik mehr gehör findet, der Verband, der den Großvater vertritt oder der andere?



Der der mehr Wähler hinter sich hat die die Politik für sich gewinnen möchte.
Aber was meinst Du wie lange es Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen und einen einzigen Bundesverband gibt wenn die Interessen einer der Gruppen aus deren Sicht nicht ausreichend vertreten werden? Daher wieder die Frage, wieviel Sinn macht eine Fusion um die Stimmen zu bündeln wenn man gleichzeitig schon im Vorfeld einigen Gegenwind hat. Ist es da nicht besser im Vorfeld zu versuchen alle zu einen statt zu sagen wir werden das dann und dann durchziehen, Streitfragen klären wir erst später,  basta. Ist das eine gute Grundlage wenn man sowas mit dem Hintergrund der Einheit machen will, oder ist das nicht ein unnötiges Pulverfass das man sich ohne Not in gefährliche Position bringt.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich wette, den meisten Anglern ist es völlig egal, das die Verbände Fusionieren und haben deine Probleme nicht.



Da hast Du sicher recht, den meisten Anglern ist alles egal was ihr Verein macht, erst recht was ein Landesverband oder Bundesverband macht, Hauptsache sie können ab und an mal ans Wasser. Erst wenn etwas passiert das ihnen nicht gefällt, dann jammern sie, vorher nicht. Aber diejenigen denen es nicht egal ist, die sind auch diejenigen die etwas machen und bewegen, und damit eben auch diejenigen die eben agieren werden.





KoljaK schrieb:


> Unfug. Wenn überhaupt ist der einzelne Angler ein mittelbares Mitglied seines Landesverbandes. Die Vereine werden in der Regel per Mehrheitsbeschluss abgestimmt haben, welchem Verband sie beitreten. Grundsätzlich ist aber kein Angelverein Verpflichtet einem Verband beizutreten. Ein vereinsungebundener Angler ist erst recht nicht verpflichtet. Weder der DAV, noch der VDSF nehmen natürlich Personen als Mitglied auf (siehe oben). Der Gewässerfond gehört im Übrigen auch nicht dem DAV, sondern seinen angeschlossenen Landesverbänden.



Zum einen habe ich nichts vom Gewässerfond gesagt, zum anderen nimmt der DAV auch Einzelmitglieder auf. Außerdem kann man auch mit einem Mehrheitsbeschluß Zwangsmitglied sein. Wenn 50,01% dafür sind, dann sind 49,99% Zwangsmitglieder. Der Nachteil der Demokratie. Und wenn man in 3-5 VDSF Verbänden ist, dann muss man eben 2-4x seinen Beitrag noch einmal zahlen, obwohl man ihn schon über den ersten Verein gezahlt hat.

Aber um es mal klar zu sagen, ich habe nichts gegen den VDSF, ich bin für eine Fusion.
Aber ich habe eben Angst, denn ich selber, und auch Kollegen, haben schon ein paar Mal selber erleben dürfen wie Mitglieder und auch Vorsitzende von VDSF Vereinen gewettert und geschimpft haben weil mein (ebenfalls VDSF) Verein bei seinen Hegefischen den Setzkescher gemäß dem Landesfischereirecht und dem Erlass nutzt. Mit denen war nicht zu reden, die sagten nur der VDSF sagt es ist verboten. Von aktuellen Entwicklungen wollten die auch nichts hören, es zählt das was der VDSF sagt und wenn auf dessen Homepage noch alte Texte sind, dann sind die eben aktuell.  Solche verbohrten Leute machen mir Angst, und eben das auch der VDSF bisher scheinbar nicht schnell und zeitnah arbeitet um über Änderungen und Möglichkeiten zu berichten, so das solche alten Herren da gar nichts mitbekommen. Ganz zu schweigen davon wenn dann angeblich auch offizielle vom Verein A, aufgrund solcher Haltungen, dazu aufgerufen haben sollen Mitglieder von Verein B anzuzeigen wenn die bei einem Hegefischen einen (erlaubten) Setzkescher nutzen.

Und solche Sachen wie in SH oder Bayern oder BW, die machen mir auch Angst, egal ob das jetzt von einem VDSF oder DAV Verein/Verband ausgeht. Mit einem entsprechenden Passus in der Satzung aber müsste man keine Angst haben, egal welche Ideen ein DAV oder VDSF Mann/Frau dann umsetzen will. Da schließe ich die DAV Leute auch nicht aus, denn auch die können ebenfalls auf komische Ideen können. Sowas sollte nur eben grundsätzlich verhindert werden indem man klar sagt man will für die Interessen aller Angler eintreten, sofern es möglich ist.



Luku schrieb:


> wieso ich? frag doch die admins oder mods hier.



Weil Du doch sagst da sind die Unterschiede. Du sagst doch wegen dieser Angeln, die identisch mit Angeln von VDSF Vereinen sind, würden sie Probleme bekommen. Der VDSF Verein aber nicht, trotz gleichem Ablauf. 



Luku schrieb:


> vdsf - funtionäre werden dir sicherlich nicht sagen  setzkescher sind lt. vdsf satzung oder verordnung verboten etc..
> ist blödsinn!



Ist kein Blödsinn sondern so auf der VDSF Seite zu lesen und so vom  Präsidium beschlossen und scheinbar (weil immer noch so online) immer  noch aktuell.

Wenn ich mir so die VDSF Seite ansehe, dann haben die VDSF Funktionäre darüber abgestimmt und Vorgeschlagen bei Gemeinschaftsfischen "der gefangene Fisch ist immer sofort fischweidgerecht zu töten" ist. 





> In seiner Sitzung am 29. April 1994 hat das VDSF-Präsidium diese Anregungen einstimmig angenommen.


Wenn also ausschließlich das töten laut Beschluß erlaubt ist, dann ist der Setzkescher also nicht erlaubt, das sagt das ausschließlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> aber warum hat es der DAV nicht zustande gebracht die tierschutzgesetze, fischereiverodnungen etc. zu liberalisieren?


Weil in zu vielen Ländern der VDSF und eben nicht der DAV das sagen hat.

Überall wo der DAV das Sagen hat, gibt es deutlich liberalere und anglerfreundlichere Gesetze..

Und genau deswegen wollen wir keinen Verband, in dem von Anglern bezahlte Tierschützer aus d  mVDSF das Sagen haben - egal ob der VDSF heisst oder zukünftig DAFV - sondern einen Verband, in dem Interessen der Angler an erster Stelle stehen..

Und deswegen wollen wir das festschreibe ndwesKampfes gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen...

Und deswegen wundert es uns auch nicht, dass es nicht dazu kommt...

Weil eben die Mehrheit der VSF-Verände für mehr und nicht für weniger gesetzliche Restriktionen steht, die sie erreichen wollen..

Dass aber der DAV die Angler und auch die eigenen Mitglieder verrät, inde mer praktisch bedingunslos zum VDSF übertritt und so erst diesen Wechsel der Grundhaltung möglicvh macht, dass gerade der Landesverband Brandenburg noch gegen  die eiggene Satzung seine neigenen Bundesverband verrät, das ist zum einen mehr als vielsagend - genauso, wie dass sich das die DAV-Angler einfach gefallen lassen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> aber warum hat es der DAV nicht zustande gebracht die tierschutzgesetze, fischereiverodnungen etc. zu liberalisieren?



Ich glaube, du weist selber, dass diese Frage einfach nur dumm war.

Noch liberaler geht ja nun schon nicht mehr. Also beim besten Willen nicht!


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil eben die Mehrheit der VSF-Verände für mehr und nicht für weniger gesetzliche Restriktionen steht, die sie erreichen wollen..



wieso? 

fordern die ein setzkescher verbot? oder ein nachtangelverbot oder ein lebendköder verbot? oder ein blei-verbot? oder ein angelverbot?

was für welche gesetzlichen restriktionen werden denn gefordert?


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du weist selber, dass diese Frage einfach nur dumm war.
> 
> Noch liberaler geht ja nun schon nicht mehr. Also beim besten Willen nicht!




du..es gibt keine dummen fragen.

nur dumme antworten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> du..es gibt keine dummen fragen



Doch, die gibt es . Und zwar dann, wenn man versucht mit einer Frage eine offensichtlich falsche Behauptung aufzustellen.

Und um deiner Frage an Thomas mal eine Antwort zukommen zu lassen: nein, tun sie nicht ABER (und das ist das Entscheidende) sie tun auch NICHTS GEGEN die Ristriktionen.

Und das es auch ohne Ristriktionen geht, sieht man in den DAV-Ländern. Und u wirst dich wundern aber auch dort angelt man im Rahmen des rechtlich möglichen.

Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es in den DAV-Ländern täglich Anzeigen gegen Angler hageln würde. Ganz im Gegenteil! Wenn ich recht informiert bin, sind derlei Verhandlungen bis dato im VDSF-Land gelegen  ... oder?


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Doch, die gibt es . Und zwar dann, wenn man versucht mit einer Frage eine offensichtlich falsche Behauptung aufzustellen.
> 
> Und um deiner Frage an Thomas mal eine Antwort zukommen zu lassen: nein, tun sie nicht ABER (und das ist das Entscheidende) sie tun auch NICHTS GEGEN die Ristriktionen.
> 
> ...



mir ist nicht bekannt das es hier täglich anzeigen gegen angler hagelt.

womöglich haben ost-deutsche bürger eine etwas andere ansicht zum angeln und tierschutz als mancher west- bürger.

den unterschied wird es wohl in der nord-süd betrachtung ebenso geben.

womöglich sind die anzeigen gegen angler in grossstädten im vergleich zu den dörfern auch in der überzahl.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ja mache ich.
> Wir haben von Verbänden gesprochen und ob man mit einem oder mehreren Verbänden besser erreichen kann ob nutzlose Gesetze wegfallen. Du sagst mit einem, ich sage es kommt darauf an was die Verbände als nutzlos definieren. Als Beispiel habe ich eben einen von mehreren Verbänden in BW […] genommen, denn da definiert eben der eine Verband das Nachtangelverbot scheinbar nicht als nutzlos und kämpft gegen die Aufhebung. Von daher stellt sich die Frage ob man mit einem Verband unter der Mehrheit dieses Verbandes in BW echt mehr erreicht bei der Aufhebung von unnützen Gesetzen als wenn es da bei der Trennung der Landesverbände bleibt und damit die Angler sich nicht geschlossen dagegen stellen würden, sondern nur eben einer von drei Verbänden. Ist zwar eine regionale Sache aber kann man auch auf den Bund übertragen wenn es unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Thema unnütz oder nicht gibt. Teilt man die Meinung von Verband A und ist Verband B anderer Meinung, dann kann man sicher mit zwei getrennten Verbänden mehr erreichen als wenn man einen Verband hat in dem die Meinung von B überwiegt. Von daher wäre in dem Fall ein Verband eher ein Problem bei der Erreichung des Zieles als zwei. Klar gibt es dann auch Schnittmengen wo einer besser ist als zwei, ohne Frage. Aber Du machst es Dir zu einfach wenn Du so tust als hätten alle das selbe Ziel und deshalb sei es besser wenn es nur noch eine Stimme gibt.


 Noch einmal in Worten. Der Landesfischereiverband BW hat nichts mit dem VDSF zu tun. Folglich spiet die Fusion in Bezug auf die vom Landesfischereiverband BW geäußerte Meinung keine, aber auch gar kein Rolle!




Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich jetzt mal überlege und es würde in der Satzung so ein Passus drin stehen, das man sich dafür einsetzt die Angler freundlichste Lösung zu erreichen, dann würden auf einmal die Bedenken wegfallen was die Punkte angeht in denen man verschiedener Meinung ist, denn dann müsste man ja für die Anglerfreundlichste Lösung eintreten und kann dann immer noch etwas anderes empfehlen oder an eigenen Gewässern durchsetzen. Nur das eben nicht alle dazu gezwungen sind nur weil ein teil es so will.


 Da überschätzt du aber die Bindungswirkung der Satzung ganz erheblich. Ob da ein solcher Sonntagssatz drinnen steht oder nicht, ist so etwas von egal. Du wirst dir ein entsprechendes Vorgehen des Verbandsvorstandes ohnehin nicht einklagen können. 





Dunraven schrieb:


> Mit dem Satzungsentwurf unterliegen sie dann aber ja dem vollen Weisungsrecht und müssen, wenn man bedenkt wie lange die Kündigungszeit vermutlich sein wird, das auch umsetzen.


 Aus welcher Formulierung des Satzungsentwurfes genau entnimmst du das jetzt?






Dunraven schrieb:


> Zum einen habe ich nichts vom Gewässerfond gesagt, zum anderen nimmt der DAV auch Einzelmitglieder auf.


Nimmt er nicht. Ich habe nachgefragt. Nur die Landesverbände nehmen Einzelmitglieder auf. (Es sei den der DAV hätte dies im letzten Jahr geändert.)





Dunraven schrieb:


> Und solche Sachen wie in SH oder Bayern oder BW, die machen mir auch Angst, egal ob das jetzt von einem VDSF oder DAV Verein/Verband ausgeht. Mit einem entsprechenden Passus in der Satzung aber müsste man keine Angst haben, egal welche Ideen ein DAV oder VDSF Mann/Frau dann umsetzen will. Da schließe ich die DAV Leute auch nicht aus, denn auch die können ebenfalls auf komische Ideen können. Sowas sollte nur eben grundsätzlich verhindert werden indem man klar sagt man will für die Interessen aller Angler eintreten, sofern es möglich ist.


 Und du meinst wirklich, dass der Passus zu einer angelfreundlichen Lösung, dass grundsätzliche Problem aus der Welt schafft. Ganz schön optimistisch. 

Ich sage dir was hilft: Wenn dich was im Verband stört, dann trete als Delegierter auf, lass dich in den Verbandsvorstand wählen und arbeite dort politisch an Verbesserungen. Tust du dies nicht, kann der Leidensdruck auch nicht allzu hoch sein.

Zusammenfassend:

Ich bin für den vernünftigen Einsatz des Setzkeschers, für Nachtangeln und für maßvolles und vernünftiges C & R und trotzdem bin ich für die Fusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> womöglich sind die anzeigen gegen angler in grossstädten im vergleich zu den dörfern auch in der überzahl.


Anzeigen sind komplett wurscht, solange sie weiterhin von vernünftigen Ermittlungsbehörden und Staatsanwälten 9in der großen Mehrzahl schonm eingestellt werden und gar nicht erst verhandelt werden..

Anzeigen kann erst mal fast jeden fast jeden wegen fast allem, das bedeutet gar nichts.......

Fakt ist:
Die aktuelle Rechtssprechung, in der eben keine rechtskräftige Verurteilung bekannt ist wegen z. B. dem reinen zurücketzen von Fischen oder wegen wiegen, zählen oder messen oder dem ermitteln eines Siegers bei einem tierschutzgerechten Gemeinschafts/Hege/Traditions/Königs- oder sonstigen Wettangeln - auch wieder nur die typische VDSF-Angstmachem, um weitere Restriktione nin möglichst allen Bundesländern durchsetzen zu können und somit ihre zahlende Angleschaft besser unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *

Also mal ehrlich. Was Du Dir zusammenphantasierst, da müssen andere schon mehr als einen Joint verkonsumieren.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal, was der VDSF oder der DAV nebst den jeweils angeschlossenen Regionalverbänden für einen vernünftigen Grund ansieht, der die Angelei rechtfertigt ist wo wichtig, wie der sprichwörtliche Sack eis, der in China umkippt.
> 
> Natürlich ist es vollkommen ohne Bedeutung, wenn der eigene Verband, der ja Vertreter der Angler sein soll, behauptet, angeln sei lediglich zum Nahrungserwerb gestattet. Das ist dann bei einem eventuellen Rechtstreit enorm hilfreich.
> 
> ...




Ich schlage vor, diesen Thread zu schließen. Hier passiert nur Schaumschlägerei und das lenkt uns von substantiellen Dingen ab. Wir haben sicher besseres zu tun, als uns mit verblendeten Ideologen herumzuschlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Und wieder Kolja mit seinen Lügen:


> Der Landesfischereiverband BW hat nichts mit dem VDSF zu tun. Folglich spiet die Fusion in Bezug auf die vom Landesfischereiverband BW geäußerte Meinung keine, aber auch gar kein Rolle!


Der Landesfischereiverband vertritt die Meinung der VDSF-Verbände im Land und danmit die des VDSF im Land. 
Sonst wärs besser die gleich aufzulösen und Kosten zu sparen, wenn der nicht VDSF-Meinung vertreten würde..


Zu den Fakten rate ich dann z. B. einfach mal rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zu dem Thema zu lesen, müsste gerade Kolja als Anwalt ja leicht fallen das zu verstehen mit den ganzen Quellenhinweisen, Urteilen etc., was zugegeben für jusirtische Laien etwas schwieriger ist.

C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Ebenfalls da interessant zu lesen weitere Veröffentlichungen des Autors, Richter Kai Jendrusch, zusammen mit Prof. Arlinghaus, mit Anmerkungen zum Urteil von Bad Oeynhausen:
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

Oder das:
Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei von Jendrusch/Niehaus (auch zu Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen):
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/NuR07.pdf

Ebenso interessant zu den aktuellen Entwicklungen und Tendenzen im Fischereirecht::
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Daraus z. B. ein Zitat über eine Verhandlung:


> *3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover*I
> 
> n den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, bei der in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt werden sollen, sei tierschutzrechtswidrig.
> 
> ...





> Daher gilt:
> *Weder die Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die Teilnahme an selbigen, verstößt gegen das TierSchG*, sofern diese zur Gewinnung von Nahrungsmitteln
> oder zu Hegezwecken durchgeführt werden. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Absicht,
> Nahrungsmittel zu gewinnen oder eine Hegemaßnahme durchzuführen, Hauptzweck der
> ...



Zu Stress, leiden etc. von Fischen nach TSG, §17, in einem Gerichtsverfahren:


> Der Versuch der Sachverständigen, den Fischen hier mithilfe eines bestimmten, gleichförmigen Verhaltensmusters die Erfahrung von Leiden i.S.d. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nachzuweisen, ist angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, einen geeigneten und gerichtlich verwertbaren Beweis für tatbestandsmäßiges bzw. strafloses Verhalten der Angeklagten zu
> führen, nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Die Ausführungen sind jedoch durchweg von einer Parallelwertung tierischer Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionsmuster unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte im Zusammenhang mit Schmerzen und Leiden geprägt.
> ...



Zu c+r:


> Nach der ersten Einlassung des Beschuldigten stellte die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin das Verfahren gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO ein, hatte aber zuvor eine Hausdurchsuchung beim Beschuldigten durchgeführt, um an den Rechner des Beschuldigten zu gelangen, auf dem sich
> Bildaufnahmen des Zanders befanden.
> 
> Auch wenn die Einstellungsverfügung keine Begründung enthielt, so ist nach Lage der Dinge davon auszugehen, *dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft der in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion vertretenen Auffassung
> ...



Zum Thema Tierschutz als Staatsziel und daraus resultiernde Folgen:


> Staatszielbestimmungen richten sich bereits ihrem Wesen nach primär an den Gesetzgeber.
> Dieser hat, bereits vor Einführung der Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz, diesem mit dem Tierschutzgesetz einen hohen Stellenwert und damit auch Schutz eingeräumt. Neben den Vorgaben aus dem TierSchG finden sich aber auch in den Fischereigesetzen dem Schutz der Tiere geltende Vorschriften. An dieser Stelle sei nur die Hegepflicht genannt.
> 
> Es wäre widersinnig, wenn man nunmehr versuchen wollte, das – durch die Staatszielbestimmung weiter aufgewertete – TierSchG als Gegenpol zum Fischerei- und Jagdrecht zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Und btw. - soviel Zeit muss sein - der Mann heist Pispers! http://www.volkerpispers.de/


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anzeigen sind komplett wurscht, solange sie weiterhin von vernünftigen Ermittlungsbehörden und Staatsanwälten 9in der großen Mehrzahl schonm eingestellt werden und gar nicht erst verhandelt werden..
> 
> Anzeigen kann erst mal fast jeden fast jeden wegen fast allem, das bedeutet gar nichts.......
> 
> ...




nein, umgekehrt. keine angst mache sondern vorsicht.
jedes gericht kann darüber anders entscheiden.

und das hat der vdsf auch in dem fall, den du schilderst (hannover) ausdrücklich geschrieben.

nachzulesen auf der vdsf homepage incl. kommentar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Da Du Hannover anführst, dazu die rechtswissenschaftlichen Fakten und nicht das VDSF-Geschwafel:



> *3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft HannoverI*
> 
> In den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, bei der in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt werden sollen, sei tierschutzrechtswidrig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich. Was Du Dir zusammenphantasierst, da müssen andere schon mehr als einen Joint verkonsumieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich würde es aber auch ausreichen einfach deinen unsachlichen Beitrag zu entfernen. :q

In solchen Fälle pflege ich immer zu sagen: "In vielen Situationen sind unflätige Bemerkungen und mangelnder Respekt auch einfach nur ein Ausdruck sprachlicher Defizite."


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und btw. - soviel Zeit muss sein - der Mann heist Pispers! http://www.volkerpispers.de/


Recht hat er!


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@ralle


ich hab mir mal was aus deinem beitrag geschnappt.

zitat:"Weder der DAV, noch der VDSF nehmen natürlich Personen als Mitglied auf (siehe oben).

Sauber recherchieren, gelle? Wieder eine pauschale Behauptung die nicht stimmt. Einzelne DAV Verbände nehmen auch Einzelmitglieder auf. Und die dürfen sogar in den Verbandsgewässern angeln. "

du schreibst  DAV Verbände!
der DAV nimmt keine auf. 
seine angeschlossenen verbände sehr wohl!
dies wurde vom schreiber koljak auch bestätigt.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@Ralle 24: Gut, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast, dass es in NRW drei Regionalverbände des VDSF gibt. Wäre mir doch sonst fast entgangen. – Sach mal, wo du ja grundsätzlich auf Schreibfehler nicht herumreitest, es aber dann doch tust. Die grundsätzliche Bedeutung  der Abkürzung „z. B.“ ist dir aber schon bekannt – oder?


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> @ralle
> 
> 
> ich hab mir mal was aus deinem beitrag geschnappt.
> ...


Und dabei habe ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben, die Verbandsstrukturen zu erklären. :c


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Upps, mal ein bisschen recherchiert. Interessant was da rauskommt.

Hier zum Beispiel, Themenstarter KoljaK:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92169&page=3

Daraus ein paar Zitate von KoljaK:
_
Ich bin der Meinung, in den  letzten Jahren greift der DAV Themen der Angler wieder auf, die der VDSF  bereits kampflos aufgegeben hat (Siehe c+r oder Setzkescher).Ich fühle  mich daher vom DAV besser vertreten als vom VDSF. _

_Ich denke, beide Verbände sind zunächst einmal natürlich die Vertreter  ihrer Mitglieder. Die Frage ist aber, ob man die Interessen der  Mitglieder so sehr von den Interessen der Angler schaft als Ganzes  trennen kann. Dies wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn ein Verband für c+r oder  für die Verwendung von Setzkeschern eintritt, tritt er automatisch für  alle Angler auf und nicht nur für seine Mitglieder. 		_

 _Der VDSF hingegen wollte im  Westen vermutlich mehr die Interessen der Angler in politischer  Hinsicht vertreten. Ich konnte jedoch weder vor 20 Jahren noch heute  feststellen, dass der VDSF in dieser Sache besonders erfolgreich gewesen  wäre. _




Und nun? Gesinnungswandel, oder Mandatsverteidigung?:q

Was so alles hinter dem Busch(hofen) hervorgesprungen kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Wird wohl vom damals von ihm gescholtenen VDSF genötigt worden sein (vielleicht mit Geld, Drohungen, guten Worten? der Möglichkeiten sind viele), seine Meinung "anzupassen"...

Gut, dass das Internet nix vergisst ;-))))

Dass man so jemanden nicht ernst nehmen kann in einer Diskussion, ist damit aber auch klar...


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@ralle @thomas

auch da liest ihr wieder mal falsch.

koljak und ich versuchen hier eure falschen behauptung richtig zu stellen.
er hat auch in diesem thread wiederholt seine sympathie zum dav verkündet.
dies tat ich übrigens auch( oder woanders...man blickt ja net mehr durch hier).

es geht hier ausschliesslich um klarstellung eurer behauptungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Ihr macht euch nur noch lächerlich.........

Zu den Fakten rechtswissenschaftlicher Betrachtungen zumk Thema Angelrecht, die alles was wir sagen stützen und eure Behauptungen widerlegen, kommt ja nicht umsonst nichts von euch.

Du hast Dich damit genauso disqualifiziert als Diskutant ....


----------



## Luku (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch nur noch lächerlich.........
> 
> Zu den Fakten rechtswissenschaftlicher Betrachtungen zumk Thema Angelrecht, die alles was wir sagen stützen und eure Behauptungen widerlegen, kommt ja nicht umsonst nichts von euch.
> 
> Du hast Dich damit genauso disqualifiziert als Diskutant ....



ok..tüss

wie soviele die nicht eurer meinung sind.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Upps, mal ein bisschen recherchiert. Interessant was da rauskommt.
> 
> Hier zum Beispiel, Themenstarter KoljaK:
> 
> ...


 Ah, ein Wortspiel!

Nein!. Ich stehe nach wie vor zu dem von mir Geschriebenen. Da liegt kein Gesinnungswandel vor. Ich vermag durchaus beide Bundesverbände kritisch zu betrachten, wie du siehst. Ich bin allerdings für die Fusion und dieser Strang ging ja schließlich aus einem Fusions- Strang hervor.

Statistisch befinden sich in den deutschen Parlamenten über 5% Angler. Es liegt m. E. zu einem erheblichen Teil an der Uneinigkeit der Anglerschaft, dass man aus diesem Umstand so wenig Honig saugt. – Gerade aus diesem Grunde bin ich für die Fusion. Ich bin kein Freund von Wettangeln, aber für Nachtangeln und Setzkescher (s. o.). Wie du siehst, bin ich kein Freund von Pauschalaussagen, sondern von einer differenzierten Herangehensweise.


----------



## locotus (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Leute kommt mal wieder runter. Versucht doch mal die euch verbindenen Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden, Ich glaube soweit auseinander seit ihr garnicht. Das jeder dazu seine ganz persönliche Meinung hat ist doch normal und auch gut. Blos das hier führt im Augenblick zu nichts.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (27. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wer etwas verändern will muss seinem und den anderen verband vertrauen.



Ne, muss er eben ausgerechnet NICHT! Er muss hinterfragen, kritisch, manchmal polemisch und wenn es Not tut, dann auch aufreißerisch.

Wohin Gottvertrauen führt, sehen wir hier grad in Brandenburg!

Meinst du, einer von den Verbandsoberen hat mal in irgendeiner Weise dazu Stellung bezogen? Da liegst du mit deiner Meinung aber ganz weit neben der Realität!

Ich sags mal auf Stammtischdeutsch: die feinen Herren kriegen das Maul nicht auf! Können'se ja auch nicht .. sind ja schließlich erstmal in den Urlaub gefahren ... die feinen Herren!

Information der kleinen Leute? Fehlanzeige aber auf der ganzen Linie!

Solch einem Gebahren soll ich mein Vertrauen entgegen bringen? Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



KoljaK schrieb:


> Noch einmal in Worten. Der Landesfischereiverband BW hat nichts mit dem VDSF zu tun. Folglich spiet die Fusion in Bezug auf die vom Landesfischereiverband BW geäußerte Meinung keine, aber auch gar kein Rolle!



Zum dritten mal, wir sprechen über Verbände und ob es besser ist einen oder mehrere zu haben. Ein Landesfischereiverband BW ist für mich ein Verband, wenn nicht, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung. Von daher ist es scheiss egal ob der etwas mit dem VDSF zu schaffen hat oder nicht, denn ich habe nicht behauptet das er etwas damit zu tun hat und darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht nur darum das er ein schönes Beispiel ist warum nicht immer ein Verband besser sein muss als zwei. Mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung warum DU ihn immer mit dem VDSF in Verbindung bringen willst oder auch nicht, ich habe es nicht getan.




KoljaK schrieb:


> Da überschätzt du aber die Bindungswirkung der Satzung ganz erheblich. Ob da ein solcher Sonntagssatz drinnen steht oder nicht, ist so etwas von egal. Du wirst dir ein entsprechendes Vorgehen des Verbandsvorstandes ohnehin nicht einklagen können.


Dann frage ich mich warum sowas nicht rein kann wenn es überhaupt keine Bindungswirkung hat. Dann sollten auch die ganzen Punkte zum Umweltschutz evt. raus da sie ebenfalls doch null Bindung haben. Warum nicht alles rein schreiben was man will wenn es keine Bindungswirkung hat?



KoljaK schrieb:


> Aus welcher Formulierung des Satzungsentwurfes genau entnimmst du das jetzt?


§9 Punkt 12 



KoljaK schrieb:


> Nimmt er nicht. Ich habe nachgefragt. Nur die Landesverbände nehmen Einzelmitglieder auf. (Es sei den der DAV hätte dies im letzten Jahr geändert.)



Und dann ist man Einzelmitglied im DAV. Ist doch egal ob man es über einen Landesverband wird oder direkt, man kann Einzelmitglied werden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (27. September 2011)

*AW: KoljaK erklärt die Angelwelt *



Dunraven schrieb:


> Zum dritten mal, wir sprechen über Verbände und ob es besser ist einen oder mehrere zu haben. Ein Landesfischereiverband BW ist für mich ein Verband, wenn nicht, dann bitte ich um Aufklärung. Von daher ist es scheiss egal ob der etwas mit dem VDSF zu schaffen hat oder nicht, denn ich habe nicht behauptet das er etwas damit zu tun hat und darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht nur darum das er ein schönes Beispiel ist warum nicht immer ein Verband besser sein muss als zwei. Mehr nicht. Keine Ahnung warum DU ihn immer mit dem VDSF in Verbindung bringen willst oder auch nicht, ich habe es nicht getan.



Ok, dann habe ich dich vorher nicht richtig verstanden. Was du schreibst, bedeutet letztlich, dass dir eine Vielstimmigkeit lieber ist, als eine Einstimmigkeit. Ich glaube aber, dass eine solche Kakophonie dem politischen Gewicht der Anglerschafft abträglich ist. 



Dunraven schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich warum sowas nicht rein kann wenn es überhaupt keine Bindungswirkung hat. Dann sollten auch die ganzen Punkte zum Umweltschutz evt. raus da sie ebenfalls doch null Bindung haben. Warum nicht alles rein schreiben was man will wenn es keine Bindungswirkung hat?



Alle Vereinszielbestimmungen in Satzungen sind im Prinzip Sonntagssätze. Gerade weil dem so ist, sollte man ja eben taktisch vorgehen und nur das hineinschreiben, was einem Vorteile bringt.


Dunraven schrieb:


> §9 Punkt 12


Also dort steht, dass die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung für die Mitglieder bindend sind. Anders als Präsidiumsbeschlüsse (die im Umkehrschluss nicht bindend sind), werden die Beschlüsse der Hauptversammlung von allen Verbänden mehrheitlich beschlossen. Die Satzung des DAV enthält in §9 Nr. 9 inhaltlich die selbe Regelung. Ich verstehe daher das Problem nicht. 


Dunraven schrieb:


> Und dann ist man Einzelmitglied im DAV. Ist doch egal ob man es über einen Landesverband wird oder direkt, man kann Einzelmitglied werden.


Man ist nicht Einzelmitglied. Man ist mittelbares Mitglied(§5 Nr.2 Satzungsentwurf). Mittelbare Mitglieder können durch den Verband nicht belangt werden. Für sie gilt auch nicht die Bindungswirkung gem. §9 Nr. 12. Also kann es dem einzelnen Angler ziemlich egal sein, in welchem Verband er mittelbares Mitglied ist. Im Falle der Bundesverbände sind die Mitglieder der Angelvereine sogar nur mittelbare Mitglieder zweiten Grades, d. h. nicht einmal der Landes/ Regionalverband kann dem einzelnen Angler Vorschriften machen. Dies kann letztlich nur der Angelverein selber und dieser in der Regel nur hinsichtlich des Angelbetriebs innerhalb des Vereins. Auch hier verstehe ich die Panikmache nicht.


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Wir sind alle Angler – wenn auch mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Wir sollten endlich mal aufhören uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen. Auch wenn die „Glaubensfragen“ in Sachen der Verbände stark unterschiedlich sind!   

 Wobei ich mir in Sachen Verbandsarbeit eigentlich sage, dass wir zur Zeit keinen Interessenverband haben und der geplante gemeinsame Dachverband in der Form mehr Ablehnung als Zustimmung hat.

 @Luku: Wenn Du schon BMF-Schreiben zitierst, solltest Du auch dem interessierten Leser erklären, für wen dieses eine Bindung hat.

 Schreiben des BMF (Bundesminister für Finanzen) haben nur Bindung für die Finanzverwaltung, nicht aber für den Steuerpflichtigen (hier: Vereine). Gegen ablehnende Entscheidungen des Finanzamtes gibt es das Rechtsmittel des Einspruches und bei ablehnender Einspruchsentscheidung kann durch die Instanzen geklagt werden.

(Achtung: Dieses ist keine Rechts- oder Steuerberatung! Nur, falls mir jemand wegen unerlaubter Rechts- oder Steuerberatung ans Leder möchte.)

Interessant ist folgender Passus aus dem BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995:


> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) in Offenbach am Main hat sich bei mir darüber beklagt, dass die Finanzämter die Gemeinnützigkeit von Anglervereinen und -verbänden in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich beurteilen. Obwohl der VDSF und seine Mitgliedsvereine die Förderung des Wettfischens schon seit Jahren aufgegeben hätten, gebe es in dieser Hinsicht immer wieder Schwierigkeiten bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch die Finanzämter. Dagegen seien besonders in den jungen Bundesländern andere Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt worden, obwohl sie Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführten bzw. das Wettfischen förderten. Auch die früher aktiven Wettfischer in den alten Bundesländern könnten deshalb über die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Verbänden wieder an nationalen und internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Die Verbände würden dies zur Mitgliederwerbung (Vereine und Einzelpersonen) nutzen.


 [FONT=Times, serif]Nach der VDSF-Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen/Wettfischen soll demnach:[/FONT]


> Ich bitte Sie, darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden.


 [FONT=Times, serif]Damit könnte ich vielleicht noch leben, aber wenn ich die – in meinen Augen – heuchlerische Bezeichnungen „Traditionsangeln/Hegefischen/Gemeinschaftsangeln usw.“ sehe, kommt mir die Galle hoch.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times, serif]Ich gehe davon aus, dass, wenn es streng nach dem Erlass (BMF-Schreiben) ginge, so einigen Landesverbänden sowohl die Gemeinnützigkeit, wie auch die Anerkennung als Natur- und Umweltverband entzogen würde.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times, serif]Wenn ich da an die Verbandsangeln denke und mir die Kriterien für die Einstufung als Wettfischen ansehe.[/FONT]


> Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien vorliegen:
> 
> 
> Veranstaltungen     nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen     werden;
> ...


 [FONT=Times, serif]Und drei von sieben möglichen Kriterien sind doch mehrere? Oder...? Von zusätzlichen Kriterien ist da keine Rede.[/FONT]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> Und drei von sieben möglichen Kriterien sind doch mehrere? Oder...? Von zusätzlichen Kriterien ist da keine Rede.


Nur zur Erinnerung:
Rechtswissenschaft und aktuelle Rechtssprechung sehen das anders:
Es genügt EIN EINZIGES weiteres Kriterium über das reine "Wettangeln" hinaus (also Entnahme, Hege, Bestandserhebung etc.), damit das *nach TSG *eben KEIN Wettangeln ist.

Dass der VDSF das so durchzieht, war ja nur um den DAV in dioe Pfanne zu hauen, wie sie ja selber in dem Schreiben zugeben.

*Weil eben die VDSF-Angler auch gerne selber an solchen das Vereinsleben fördernden Veranstaltungen teilnehmen würden, dies jedoch vom eigenen Verband - rechtlich dazu vollkommen unnötig - verhindert wurde.*

Und da kann es natürlich nicht sein, dass ein anderer Verband das für seine eigenen Vereine und Mitglieder besser und anglerfreundlicher regelt..

Und damit ist man wieder beim Thema:
Warum will der DAV praktisch bedingungslos zum VDSF übertreten,der  mehr als einmal seine restiktive und anglerfeindliche,  mit den Behörden zusammen selbst gegen die Interessen der eigenen Angler gerichtete Maßnahmen durchführte (danke Hanns Peter)??

Und genau diese Leute haben in einem gemensamen Verband nachher die Mehrheit und könne nach 2017 die Satzung wieder nach Belieben ändern (es wird da ja kein Quorum festgeschrieben) sowie vorher schon z. B. ihre nachgewiesen falsche rechtliche Ansicht von Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen dann auch den DAV-Landesverbänden aufdrücken..

Und Gewässerpools, zurücksetzen, Setzkescher, Nachtangeln ec..

Schön, dass der DAV da anscheinend schläft - die DAV-Angler werden wohl mal bitter aufwachen, die VDSF-Angler haben anscheinend eh schon aufgegeben.......


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@hannspeter


guten morgen.

ich gebe dir in allen kommentaren recht.

ein freundschaftsangeln zwischen grossen vereinen wird sicherlich nicht anders ablaufen als ein wertungsangeln der feederfischer in holland.

ich wollte mit dem beitrag nur auf die unterschiedliche handhabung der bundesländer hinweisen.


zur definition von wertungsangeln...
man hat da offensichtlich versucht etwas zu erklären.  

im grunde hat man dem kind einen anderen namen geben und schon ist der gesetzgeber (bund/ land)  zufrieden.
einen kompromiss halt.

für den fisch ist es egal ob er bei einer WM2011 oder königsangeln in den kescher landet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> für den fisch ist es egal ob er bei einer WM2011 oder königsangeln in den kescher landet.


Dem unfähigen VDSF nicht - der benutzt das, um denen im DAV eine reinzuwürgen, welche für ihre Definition von Gemeinschafts/Wettangeln sich an rechtswissenschaftliche Grundsätze sowie aktuelle REchtssprtchung halten - Und das nur deswegen, weil der VDSF blöde genug war, das den eigenen Anglern unmöglich zu machen und nicht als Schuldigher da stehen wollte.

Gerade das Schreiben, das Hanns Peter eingestellt hat, beweist ja diese Intenttion des VDSF, da darauf extra hingewiesen wird, dass m,an den Verbänden im Osten das unmöglich machen muss, weil da Westangler gerne hinfahren...

Und solche unfähige nund anglerfreindlichen Leute haben nach vorliegender Satzung/Verschmelzungsvertrag dann nachher die Mehrheit im Bundesverband DAFV (was ja nur der neue Nmae für den VDSF ist), welche dies ja ursprünglich gegen ihre eigenen Vereine und Angler verbrochen haben - VDSF-üblich natürlich auch ohne vorherige Information oder Diskussion mit den Anglern damals..


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@thomas

(eigentlich will ich ja nicht mit dir diskutieren)

ob der vdsf nun den dav diesbezüglich anschwärzen wollte lass mal dahin gestellt. sicherlich kann man es so bewerten.
aber wenn finanzämter ein und die selbe sache unterschiedlich bewerten, ist der vdsf verpflichtet sich für seine landesverbände einzusetzen.

@thomas

das schreiben hat nicht hannspeter eingestellt, er hat mich zitiert.

und es beweist nur, dass die finanzämter offensichtlich anders arbeiten als die in den alten bundesländern.

wobei ich nun nicht weiss, wie der DAV und seine landesverbände wertungsangeln bezeichnen (zugegeben).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

Das hat explizit der VDSF geschrieben ans Finanzminsterirum.

Nicht das Ministerium hatte ursprünglich diese Sichtweise, diese wurde vom VDSF dem Ministerium aufgedrückt, und zwar um de m DAV eine reinzuwürgen, wie klar aus dem Schreiben hervorgeht:

Interessant ist folgender Passus aus dem BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995:



> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) in Offenbach am Main hat sich bei mir darüber beklagt, dass die Finanzämter die Gemeinnützigkeit von Anglervereinen und -verbänden in den Bundesländern unterschiedlich beurteilen.* Obwohl der VDSF und seine Mitgliedsvereine die Förderung des Wettfischens schon seit Jahren aufgegeben hätten*, gebe es in dieser Hinsicht immer wieder Schwierigkeiten bei der Prüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch die Finanzämter. Dagegen seien besonders in den jungen Bundesländern andere Anglerverbände als gemeinnützig anerkannt worden, obwohl sie Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführten bzw. das Wettfischen förderten. *Auch die früher aktiven Wettfischer in den alten Bundesländern könnten deshalb über die Mitgliedschaft in diesen Verbänden wieder an nationalen und internationalen Meisterschaften teilnehmen*. Die Verbände würden dies zur Mitgliederwerbung (Vereine und Einzelpersonen) nutzen.



Und ebenfalls VDSF:


> Ich bitte Sie, darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als gemeinnützig behandelt werden.



Der VDSF hat also klar diese Regelung beim Finanzamt selber durchgesetzt, eben um dem DAV eine reinzuwürgen - das kannst selbst Du doch jetzt nicht noch schönreden wollen...........


----------



## Stralsund (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bitte Sie, darauf zu achten, dass Anglervereine, die  Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern, nicht als  gemeinnützig behandelt werden.


Ist das auch vom BMF-Schreiben?
Falls nicht, woher und wo ist der Zusammenhang mit dem BMF-Schreiben?


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@thomas

richtig!

weil offensichtlich westdeutsche finanzämter den vereinen und verbänden probleme bereiten wenn man ein hegefischen etc. durchführt aber ostdeutsche finanzämter dies bei deren vereinen und verbänden tolerieren bzw. dies sogar noch auf andere wertungsangeln ausdehnen.

auf diese ungleichbehandlung, verweigerung einer anweisung des  bundesministeriums hat der vdsf das recht und die pflicht darauf hinzuweisen.

nichts anderes ist gemacht worden.

klar kann man nun ...wenn man negativ denkt ein anschwärzen daraus interpretieren. gebe ich dir auch recht.

aber ich seh nicht hinter jeder ecke nen verbrecher.

hier muss ganz klar die rechtslage geklärt werden bzw. deutschlicher gemacht werden.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Ist das auch vom BMF-Schreiben?
> Falls nicht, woher und wo ist der Zusammenhang mit dem BMF-Schreiben?



jo ist es.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> auf diese ungleichbehandlung, verweigerung einer anweisung des  bundesministeriums hat der vdsf das recht und die pflicht darauf hinzuweisen.



Bewertest Du bitte auch die Motivation, die hinter dieser "Beschwerde" steht.

Wenn der VDSF ob einer tatsächlichen oder angeblichen Benachteiligung Einspruch dergestalt erhebt, dass seine Mitglieder ebenfalls an Wettfischen teilehmen können, ohne dass diese dafür mit nachteiligen Folgen durch das Finanzamt zu rechnen hat, ist das in Ordnung.

Das tut der VDSF aber nicht.

Der VDSF erhebt Einspruch mit der Absicht, dass es den DAV Verbänden ebenfalls verboten wird. 

Sprich, er hält an seinem Verbot fest und versucht mittels Druck durch das Finanzamt, den DAV dazu zu pressen, seine ideoligische Einstellung anzunehmen. 

Wenn man das nicht zu differenzieren vermag, dann weiß ich es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bewertest Du bitte auch die Motivation, die hinter dieser "Beschwerde" steht.
> 
> Wenn der VDSF ob einer tatsächlichen oder angeblichen Benachteiligung Einspruch dergestalt erhebt, dass seine Mitglieder ebenfalls an Wettfischen teilehmen können, ohne dass diese dafür mit nachteiligen Folgen durch das Finanzamt zu rechnen hat, ist das in Ordnung.
> 
> ...




wie gesagt ralle...
nicht hinter jeder ecke ein verbrecher.

der vdsf fordert hier gleichbehandlung.

du...ich weiss so langsam auch nicht mehr.....

mach dir deinen eigenen verband...dem kannste dann vertrauen.

und wenn ich von vertrauen rede, meine ich nicht blindes vertrauen.
auch ich bewerte den vdsf kritisch. seh aber nicht nur alles schlechte an und in ihn.
jedem verband sollte man auch seine persönliche meinung zu gewissen themen zugestehn.

auch ich möchte nich amerikanische verhältnisse beim wertungsangeln in deutschland haben. hier müssen nicht 200 leute aus aller welt mit ihren booten auf den müritzer see den fisch hinterher jagen.


----------



## raubangler (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> Rechtswissenschaft und aktuelle Rechtssprechung sehen das anders:
> Es genügt EIN EINZIGES weiteres Kriterium über das reine "Wettangeln" hinaus (also Entnahme, Hege, Bestandserhebung etc.), damit das *nach TSG *eben KEIN Wettangeln ist.
> ......



Das TSG kennt kein Wettangeln.

Wir reden hier aber ueber die Einordnung durch die Finanzaemter.

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Anglervereine*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]:[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wegen  Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege sind  Anglervereine grundsätzlich als gemeinnützig anerkannt, solange kein  Wettfischen stattfindet ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_BMF, DB 1991, 2518_[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]). 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Quelle: http://www.jusline.de/index.php?cpid=f92f99b766343e040d46fcd6b03d3ee8&lawid=113&paid=52
[/FONT]


 
Fuer die Finanzaemter war und ist Wettangeln keine strafbare Handlung.
Gewerbliche Taetigkeiten - auch ein Ausschlusskriterium fuer die Gemeinnuetzigkeit - sind das auch nicht.
Die Finanzaemter leben schliesslich davon.....

Die Beurteilung von Wettangeln faellt mehr in die Rubrik, dass alles was Spass bringt, nicht gemeinnuetzig sein kann.


----------



## Piet81 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wie gesagt ralle...
> nicht hinter jeder ecke ein verbrecher.
> 
> der vdsf fordert hier gleichbehandlung.
> ...




Was heißt für dich Gleichbehandlung????

Wenn ich leide, soll der andere auch leiden?

Oder eher 

Er darf das, also möchte ich das auch dürfen?

Beides Gleichbehandlung....:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> der vdsf fordert hier gleichbehandlung.


Zum Nachteil der Angler, statt den für Angler besseren Ansatz des DAV zu nehmen - Und genau das droht nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF dann auch in den ehemaligen DAV-Ländern - genau das, was wir immer sagen und befürchten.

*Daher MÜSSEN solche Dinge eben VOR einer Übernahme festgeschrieben werden.*

Wenn das nicht festgeschrieben wird, hat der DAV-Bund nachweislich gelogen, da das öffentlich genauso versprochen wurde, wie dass da alles nur OHNE Zeitdruck verhandelt werden würde.

Wir haben also mit dem VDSF einen Verband, der nachweislich zum Nachteil der Angler bereits gearbeitet hat, dessen Landesverbände dies geschehen liesen bzw. sogar unterstützten und welche nachher auch die Mehrheit im DAFV (VDSF mit neuem Namen) haben werden.

Und auf der anderen Seite einen DAV, der nachweislich schon gelogen hat und bei dem dann zu befürchten ist, dass er auch in weiteren Punkten kippen wird.

Und beiden gemeinsam ist jetzt schon mangelhafte Information der eigenen Angler, ein grauenhaftes, rein am formalen orientiertes Demokratieverständnis. Und der Versuch, das mit einem so engen Zeitrahmen durchzudrücken, dass eh keine Zeit für eine vernünftige Diskussion bleiben würde.

*Man kann also unterm Strich schlicht feststellen, dass hier die Unfähigkeit, Demokratiefeindlichkeit, Basisferne, Anglerfeindlichtkeit auf BEIDEN!! Seiten als Fakt vorhanden ist.*

Dass sich das die Angler gefallen lassen und nicht zuletzt das auch noch finanzieren, über die zwangsweise vom Vereinsbeitrag abgeführten Gelder für die Verbände, ist zwar traurig - Aber eben auch Fakt.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass trotz der wirklich miserablen Vorzeichen, unfähiger Verbände, denen es ALLEN nur um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und vor allem persönliche Eitelkeiten geht, und Anglern die davon nichts wissen, und entnervt oder interesselos das alles mit sich machen lassen, wohl die Potenzierung der schlechten und anglerfeindlichen Tendenzen mit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF nicht verhindern wird können.

Und noch ein Fakt:
Wir werden dennoch immer weiter machen, all die Fallstricke und möglichen Gefahren aufzeigen.

Einmal aus angelpolitischer Überzeugung.

Und zum anderen, dass nachher niemand sagen kann, er hätte davon nichts gewusst.

Die Infos sind alle da, macht was draus oder ergebt euch als Angler eurem Schicksal genauso wie der DAV dem VDSF..


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Was heißt für dich Gleichbehandlung????
> 
> Wenn ich leide, soll der andere auch leiden?
> 
> ...



du leidest doch nicht.  

@raubangler

sehr wohl kann ein wertungsangeln/ wettangeln als gewerbliche tätigkeit betrachtet werden.

es werden startgelder kassiert, werbeeinnahmen generiert etc.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*

@thomas

es wäre an der zeit auf den richtigen einzuprügeln.

auf den gesetzgeber.

fordere diesen bitte auf klare richtlinien zu erstellen und keine schwammigen beamtendeutsche formulierungen.
aktuelle studien liegen dir ja bereits vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> es wäre an der zeit auf den richtigen einzuprügeln.
> 
> auf den gesetzgeber.


Wir prügeln schon die Richtigen...

Denn genau das wäre ja die Aufgabe eines JEDEN VERNÜNFTIGEN, an Anglern und am Angeln orientierten Verbandes - ganz unabhängig ob DAV, VDSF oder DAFV.

Und es ist zuerst unsere Aufgabe, darauf hinzuweisen, dass gerade die Verbände (ALLE!!) diese Aufgabe eben NICHT!! wahrnehmen und auch nicht wahrnehmen wollen- sonst würden sie ja die entsprechenden Punkte als Willen mit in die Satzung aufnehmen.

Und da sie dies nicht aufnehmen wollen, MUSS man eben davon ausgehen, dass die ALLE zukünftig genauso entweder unfähig oder anglerfeindlich weitermachen wollen, obwohl rechtliche und wissenschaftliche Grundlagen da ganz anderes hergeben würden - gerade die, welche aus demTSG kommen.


Denn diese Realität musst auch Du anerkennen:
Die sind unfähig oder machen wie der VDSF dem Gesetzgeber oder Ministerien dazu sogar anglerfeindliche Vorschläge..

Genau deswegen wollen wir ja die angelpolitischen Punkte und den Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen vor der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF festgeschrieben haben.


----------



## raubangler (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ...
> @raubangler
> 
> sehr wohl kann ein wertungsangeln/ wettangeln als gewerbliche tätigkeit betrachtet werden.
> ...



Dem widerspreche ich ja auch gar nicht.
Aber vermutlich ist der VDSF auch daran schuld.....


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> Rechtswissenschaft und aktuelle Rechtssprechung sehen das anders:
> Es genügt EIN EINZIGES weiteres Kriterium über das reine "Wettangeln" hinaus (also Entnahme, Hege, Bestandserhebung etc.), damit das *nach TSG *eben KEIN Wettangeln ist.
> 
> ...



Und wie will der VDSF oder welcher Verband auch immer mich dazu zwingen z.B. keinen Setzkescher zu benutzen? Kannst mir bitte erklären, welches Sanktionsmittel der VDSF gegen mich Angler ins Felde führen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



> Und wie will der VDSF oder welcher Verband auch immer mich dazu zwingen z.B. keinen Setzkescher zu benutzen? Kannst mir bitte erklären, welches Sanktionsmittel der VDSF gegen mich Angler ins Felde führen kann?


So wie seit Drosse schon mehrmals vorgekommen, indem Verbände oder Funktionäre Angler verklagen deswegen, wenn sie es erstmal geschafft haben, das in den Ländern als Gesetz zu verankern. Oder mit Vereins/Verbandsausschluss, wenn sie sowas als Gewässerordnung festlegen und Du Dich nicht dran hälst - solltest Du aber als (fähiger) Jurist wissen.

Der VDSF kann als Verband/Lobby dafür sorgen - wie beim Wettfischen - dass anglerfeindliche Grundlagen in Gesetze aufgenommen werden und Dich so dazu zwingen - so wie er es in Bundes- und Landesverbände nseit Drosse immer wieder sowohl versucht wie durchsetzt.

Er kann nach dem vorliegenden Vertrags/Satzungsentwurf auch z. B. juristisch einen direkten Durchgriff auf Gewässerordnungen der Landesverbände durchsetzen (z. B., dass da kein Angler aus (falsch verstandenen und juristisch nicht haltbaren))Tierschutzerwägungen heraus kein Setzkescher mehr verwendet werden darf.

Dass so etwas auch selbst gegen die Aussagen der Behörden von VDSF-Verbänden gemacht wird (die Behörde in Hamburg musste ja unserer juristischen Ansicht Recht geben und ihren ersten Beschluss (inde mdem verband Recht gegeben wurde) dazu widerrufen), zeigt z. B. die Umdefinition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg beim dortigen VDSF-Verband - *das passiert alles schon in der Realität - und genau diese Leute haben nachher die Mehrheit..*

Wacht also auf oder wundert euch nicht, wenn nachher nicht explizit ausgeschlossene bzw. festgeschriebene Dinge dann kommen, weil eben die juristische Möglichkeit dazu besteht und es keine Alternative mehr goibt, wenn der DAV erst vom VDSF übernommen wurde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wie gesagt ralle...
> nicht hinter jeder ecke ein verbrecher.
> 
> der vdsf fordert hier gleichbehandlung.
> ...



Und für Dich macht es keinen Unterschied zwischen:

Was der darf, das möchte ich auch dürfen

und

Was ich nicht darf, dass soll der auch nicht dürfen ?


----------



## Tomasz (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ...
> Wohin Gottvertrauen führt, sehen wir hier grad in Brandenburg!
> 
> Meinst du, einer von den Verbandsoberen hat mal in irgendeiner Weise dazu Stellung bezogen? Da liegst du mit deiner Meinung aber ganz weit neben der Realität!
> ...



Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Und auch im Verbandsorgan dem "Märkischen Angler" gibt es zwar ein paar abgerduckte Briefe vom DAV Bund zur bevorstehenden Fusion, aber kein Hinweis darauf wie diese zu werten oder zu kommentieren sind. Geschweige denn dass auf die gemeinsame Initiative der Brandenburger mit dem Thüringer und dem Bayrischen LV eingegangen wird. 
Das hat nichts mit Tranzparenz und demokratischer Mitbestimmung zu tun und zusammen mit der fehlenden Informationspolitik haben die Funktionäre ihren Vertrauensvorschuss gründlich verspielt. 
Wenn das in den VDSF-Ländern besser laufen sollte - gut so und dann könnte ich das Vertrauen einiger Diskutanten in die Verbände gut verstehen. Aber bislang fehlen mir dazu die Hinweise auf eine transparente und demokratische Verbandsarbeit in den VDSF-Organen, die eine solche Einschätzung rechtfertigen würden. Wenn es sie gibt dann immer her damit. 
Wenn nicht, dann könnt ihr weiter über Setzkescher, Wettfischen und Gemeinnützigkeit diskutieren. Solange es keine transparente und sachliche Kommentrierung durch die Verbandsfunktionäre dazu gibt, sehe ich keinen Sinn darin, dass sich die Angler an der Basis dazu gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen sollten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wie seit Drosse schon mehrmals vorgekommen, indem Verbände oder Funktionäre Angler verklagen deswegen, wenn sie es erstmal geschafft haben, das in den Ländern als Gesetz zu verankern. Oder mit Vereins/Verbandsausschluss, wenn sie sowas als Gewässerordnung festlegen und Du Dich nicht dran hälst - solltest Du aber als (fähiger) Jurist wissen.



Wenn du aufgrund eines Gesetzes belangt wirst, ist dies rechtens. Wenn die ein Gesetz verabschieden müssen sich alle Bürger daran halten. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Kein Verband hat aber die Möglichkeit Gesetze zu erlassen. Dies machen immer noch die Parlamente. Es ist auch abwegig zu glauben, Parlamentarier in Bund und Land ließen sich mal eben so von einem Angelverband instrumentalisieren. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der VDSF kann als Verband/Lobby dafür sorgen - wie beim Wettfischen - dass anglerfeindliche Grundlagen in Gesetze aufgenommen werden und Dich so dazu zwingen - so wie er es in Bundes- und Landesverbände nseit Drosse immer wieder sowohl versucht wie durchsetzt.


 Ich weiß nicht welche Auffassung du von unserem Staatsrecht hast, aber so läuft es nicht. Die Lobby des VDSF ist viel zu unbedeutend um ein Wettangelverbot zu veranlassen. So ist es auch nicht abgelaufen. Man kann dem VDSF nur vorwerfen, dass er nichts dagegen unternommen hat. Ich werfe dies dem VDSF aber nicht vor, weil ich das Verbot von reinem Wettangeln für Richtig halte. Ich lehne diese Form des Angelns aus ethischen Gründen ab. Wenn die Hege, das massenhafte Angeln von bestimmten Weisfischen erforderlich macht, ist dies in Ordnung. (Ich glaube aber auch, dass dieses Argument zu meist nur vorgeschoben wird.) In diesen Fällen werden diese Weißfische aber natürlich auch massenhaft geknüppelt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er kann nach dem vorliegenden Vertrags/Satzungsentwurf auch z. B. juristisch einen direkten Durchgriff auf Gewässerordnungen der Landesverbände durchsetzen (z. B., dass da kein Angler aus (falsch verstandenen und juristisch nicht haltbaren))Tierschutzerwägungen heraus kein Setzkescher mehr verwendet werden darf.


 Genau das kann er nicht ohne weiteres, jedenfalls  nicht durchschlagend auf den einzelnen Angler. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn zumindest die Mehrheit des Angelvereins dies nicht trägt. Nach dem Satzungsentwurf kann der Bundesverband in der Hauptversammlung Mehrheitsbeschlüsse fassen, die von den Landesverbänden umgesetzt werden müssen. Als erstes braucht es also eine Mehrheit in der Hauptversammlung. Nehmen wir mal an, diese besteht. Und nehmen wir das Beispiel des Setzkescherverbotes. In diesen Fällen müssen die Landesverbände das Setzkescherverbot umsetzen. Sie schreiben also alle Vereine an und teilen mit. Setzkescher ist jetzt nicht mehr. Ja und? Für den einzelnen Angler ist dies Anordnung nicht bindend, denn er ist nur mittelbares Mitglied des Landesverbandes. Das ganze verpufft. Spätestens der Landesverband hat keine Handhabe einem Verein vorzuschreiben, dies einzuführen. Der Verein ist souverän. Wenn die Mehrheit gegen eine solche Umsetzung ist, kommt sie nicht. Was sollte der Landesverband dagegen machen?  Und selbst wenn er dem Verein mit Ausschluss droht, was aber wohl begründet sein muss und in der Regel vor Gericht scheitert, gibt es immer noch legitime Möglichkeiten das ganze verpuffen zu lassen. So kann man das Verbot in die Gewässerordnung schreiben aber auf Sanktionen verzichten. Jedenfalls fehlt es an einer Durchgriffmöglichkeit vom Bundesverband auf den einzelnen Angler.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass so etwas auch selbst gegen die Aussagen der Behörden von VDSF-Verbänden gemacht wird (die Behörde in Hamburg musste ja unserer juristischen Ansicht Recht geben und ihren ersten Beschluss (inde mdem verband Recht gegeben wurde) dazu widerrufen), zeigt z. B. die Umdefinition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg beim dortigen VDSF-Verband - *das passiert alles schon in der Realität - und genau diese Leute haben nachher die Mehrheit..*


Dieses Beispiel zeigt aber doch, dass es so einfach nicht ist und es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten gibt, sich dagegen zu wehren. Daher verstehe ich die Panikmache nicht.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Genau das kann er nicht ohne weiteres, jedenfalls  nicht durchschlagend auf den einzelnen Angler. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn zumindest die Mehrheit des Angelvereins dies nicht trägt. Nach dem Satzungsentwurf kann der Bundesverband in der Hauptversammlung Mehrheitsbeschlüsse fassen, die von den Landesverbänden umgesetzt werden müssen. Als erstes braucht es also eine Mehrheit in der Hauptversammlung. Nehmen wir mal an, diese besteht. Und nehmen wir das Beispiel des Setzkescherverbotes. In diesen Fällen müssen die Landesverbände das Setzkescherverbot umsetzen. Sie schreiben also alle Vereine an und teilen mit. Setzkescher ist jetzt nicht mehr. Ja und? Für den einzelnen Angler ist dies Anordnung nicht bindend, denn er ist nur mittelbares Mitglied des Landesverbandes. Das ganze verpufft. Spätestens der Landesverband hat keine Handhabe einem Verein vorzuschreiben, dies einzuführen. Der Verein ist souverän. Wenn die Mehrheit gegen eine solche Umsetzung ist, kommt sie nicht. Was sollte der Landesverband dagegen machen?  Und selbst wenn er dem Verein mit Ausschluss droht, was aber wohl begründet sein muss und in der Regel vor Gericht scheitert, gibt es immer noch legitime Möglichkeiten das ganze verpuffen zu lassen. So kann man das Verbot in die Gewässerordnung schreiben aber auf Sanktionen verzichten. Jedenfalls fehlt es an einer Durchgriffmöglichkeit vom Bundesverband auf den einzelnen Angler.



Bevor man so was schreibt sollte man auch Wissen wie die DAV-Verbände aufgebaut sind. Nicht der einzelne Verein hat eine Gewässerordnung sondern der ganze LV. Und dann ist es sehr wohl möglich ein Verbot ohne weiteres umzusetzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Bevor man so was schreibt sollte man auch Wissen wie die DAV-Verbände aufgebaut sind. Nicht der einzelne Verein hat eine Gewässerordnung sondern der ganze LV. Und dann ist es sehr wohl möglich ein Verbot ohne weiteres umzusetzen.




Ivo, noch nicht gemerkt, dass es hier weder um gesunden Menschenverstand, noch um tatsächliches Wissen geht?

Das ist allerübelste VDSF- Propaganda, incl. des Verleugnens der Vergangenheit und des Verwischens der Gefahren der Zukunft. 

Sonst nix.

Es gibt halt Leute, für die ist der Funktionärspool des VDSF ein willkommenes Auffangbecken. Gab und gibt es auch im realen Leben. Müsstet Ihr, die Ihr in einem ähnlichen Sytem aufgewachsen seid, doch bestens wissen.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ivo, noch nicht gemerkt, dass es hier weder um gesunden Menschenverstand, noch um tatsächliches Wissen geht?
> 
> Das ist allerübelste VDSF- Propaganda, incl. des Verleugnens der Vergangenheit und des Verwischens der Gefahren der Zukunft.
> 
> ...



und damit hast du dich als diskutant disqualifiziert.

wenn eure meinung nur rechtens ist..bitte schön. dann versteh ich nicht warum ihr diskussionen zulasst.

offensichtlich ist dies ein propagandaforum contra vdsf.
pro was? dav?

oder nur billige hetze gegen alles?


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wenn du aufgrund eines Gesetzes belangt wirst, ist dies rechtens. Wenn die ein Gesetz verabschieden müssen sich alle Bürger daran halten. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Kein Verband hat aber die Möglichkeit Gesetze zu erlassen. Dies machen immer noch die Parlamente. Es ist auch abwegig zu glauben, Parlamentarier in Bund und Land ließen sich mal eben so von einem Angelverband instrumentalisieren.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht welche Auffassung du von unserem Staatsrecht hast, aber so läuft es nicht. Die Lobby des VDSF ist viel zu unbedeutend um ein Wettangelverbot zu veranlassen.
> Doch daran glaube ich, sonst macht es a) keinen Sinn so vehement am Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverein festhalten zu wollen
> ...


 
Ich sehe das ehrlich offener. Ich will keinem anderem Angler irgenwas verbieten, nur weil ich das nicht mache.
Ich angle auch nicht auf Tinca , die schmeckt mir nicht.
Deine Bemerkungen zum ( geringen) Einfluss des Bundes VB sind für mich nicht schlüssig, da kann man ihn auch gleich weglassen. Wäre zu überlegen
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> und damit hast du dich als diskutant disqualifiziert.
> 
> wenn eure meinung nur rechtens ist..bitte schön. dann versteh ich nicht warum ihr diskussionen zulasst.
> 
> ...




Nenn es wie Du willst, von mir aus auch Hetze.

Aber sie rührt aus einem umfangreichen Wissen über Gebaren und Machenschaften seitens des VDSF, und zwar seit mehr als 30 Jahren.

Und all diese Erfahrungen und dieses Wissen kann man nicht mit halbgaren Argumenten vom Tisch fegen. Ebenso nicht mit dem Verleugnen unumstößlicher Tatsachen. 

Und es ist in der Tat auch ein Propagandaforum.

Allerdings weder für den DAV, noch für den geplanten DAFV, sondern für einen einheitlichen, ehrlichen, offenen uns starken Verband, der die Interessen aller Angler als oberste Priorität ansieht. 

So einen Verband wünschen wir uns und so einen Verband würden wir mit allen Kräften medial unterstützen. 

Inzwischen haben auch einige unserer heftigen Kritiker zum Teil am eigenen Leib, zum Teil durch befassen mit der Materie, verstanden, dass wir mit unserer Intention absolut den richtigen Kurs vertreten. Mag auch unser Stil nicht gänzlich zustimmung finden. 

Das macht aber gar nix, wenn sich immer mehr Angler die Mühe machen selbst zu recherchieren und sich aus diesen Erkenntnissen eine eigene Meinung bilden, anstatt nachzuplappern, was sie auf Verbandsseiten gelesen haben, oder wozu sie von außen aufgefordert wurden zu schreiben.


----------



## Luku (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nenn es wie Du willst, von mir aus auch Hetze.
> 
> Aber sie rührt aus einem umfangreichen Wissen über Gebaren und Machenschaften seitens des VDSF, und zwar seit mehr als 30 Jahren.
> 
> ...




vom gebaren und machenschaften der verbände seit ihr nicht weit weg.

euer ton und diskussionstil lassen mehr als zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Auffassung du von unserem Staatsrecht hast, aber so läuft es nicht. Die Lobby des VDSF ist viel zu unbedeutend um ein Wettangelverbot zu veranlassen. So ist es auch nicht abgelaufen. Man kann dem VDSF nur vorwerfen, dass er nichts dagegen unternommen hat.



Ichwerde langsam müde, immer wieder die Beweise für die Falschheit solcher Behauptungen hervorzukramen. 
Ich weiß auch, dass Du das wieder negierst oder uminterpretierst. Aber vielleicht liest der eine oder andere noch unbedarfte Angler ja mit. Und für den ist es nur gut, wenn die Wahrheit kennt.

Kuckst Du

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/html/tier_-natur_u__umweltschutz.html

Und ein Zitat daraus für Lesefaule:

_Der Verein und sein damaliger Vorsitzender Hermann Drossé, der die Entwicklung   angestossen und gesteuert, insbesondere juristisch begründet hatte, wurden   jahrelang heftig attackiert und als “Verräter" beschimpft. Nach langen und   heftigen Kämpfen sind die tierschutz- rechtlichen Gesichtspunkte, die den  Vereinsentscheidungen zugrunde lagen, inzwischen jedoch bundesweit anerkannt und  akzeptiert worden. _

Und die sind da auch noch stolz drauf. 

Ach so, weil Du ja gleich wieder fragst, was der VDSF damit zu tun hat.

Der VDSF hat seinerzeit Hernn Drosse auf die Reise zu sämtlichen Landesverbandssitzungen geschickt, wo er seine Prpaganda verbreiten konnte. Und da er Oberstaatsanwalt war, hat man ihm den juristischen Unsinn natürlich auch abgekauft.


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> vom gebaren und machenschaften der verbände seit ihr nicht weit weg.
> 
> euer ton und diskussionstil lassen mehr als zu wünschen übrig.



Da ist so falsch.

Was hier - teilweise mit etwas überharten Bandagen - von den Verbänden gefordert wird, wird hier mehr als vollzogen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier viele sind, die die Verbände als solche abschaffen wollen oder deren grundsätzliche Strukturen. Was hier mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln "bekämpft" wird, ist die fehlende oder mangelhafte Information und Einbeziehung der Basis in existentielle Entscheidungen.

Und die Fusion (oder Einverleibung) zu einem einheitlichen Dachverband ist eine existentielle Entscheidung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> vom gebaren und machenschaften der verbände seit ihr nicht weit weg.
> 
> euer ton und diskussionstil lassen mehr als zu wünschen übrig.




Wir sind es gewohnt dass wir, wenn die Argumente ausgehen und alles zum hundertsten Male wiederlegt ist, wegen unseres Auftretens angegriffen werden.

Ist nix Neues, ändert aber auch nix an Tatsachen.


----------



## gründler (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Der Verein und sein damaliger Vorsitzender Hermann Drossé, der die Entwicklung angestossen und gesteuert, insbesondere juristisch begründet hatte, wurden jahrelang heftig attackiert und als “Verräter" beschimpft. Nach langen und heftigen Kämpfen sind die tierschutz- rechtlichen Gesichtspunkte, die den Vereinsentscheidungen zugrunde lagen, inzwischen jedoch bundesweit anerkannt und akzeptiert worden. _
> 
> Und die sind da auch noch stolz drauf.
> 
> ...


 
......Um dann selber mit gehälterten Netz-Forellen in die Sche...zu greifen und dann bloß alles schnell vertuschen wollen#6#6#6


Genau wie der Monitor Bericht im TV,wer hat diesen denn damals ins Leben gerufen liebe VDSF anhänger??? Tierschützer-Petra-Nabu.....????
Oder vieleicht der VDSF selbst mit eigenen Drehbuch???

Wie die fische quicklebendig aus'n Setzi vorher entnommen wurden,dann getötet wurden,um dann wieder in Setzi zu kommen damit die Kamera gute Bilder kriegt um gewisse "VDSF" + Petra Ziele zu erreichen,das ganze gesendet freitags abends um 20.15 im ZDF.

Habt ihr diese Zeiten überhaupt mitgemacht und was damals abging,seit ihr Vor Ort gewesen bei Sitzungen...etc.ich glaube eher nicht wenn ich mir hier so eure Antworten/Post anschaue. 


Es müßte niemand gegen den VDSF Wettern,wenn er Eier hätte,hat er aber nicht sondern ist unterwandert ausgehöhlt...etc.Geld Geld Geld Macht Posten sichern...auf Kosten der Mitglieder,auf Kosten von Vorständen....etc.. 

Aber glaubt ihr nur weiter an das gute im VDSF,die Überraschung kommt später,genau wie damals halt = Wir werden für euch Kämpfen,alles bleibt wie es ist nichts ändert sich für euch Angler.....jo jo sehen wir.


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> @thomas
> 
> richtig!
> 
> ...




Wenn der VDSF damals seinen Angler die gleichen liberalen Möglichkeiten hätte bieten wollen wie sie die Angler des DAV hatten, hätte der VDSF doch bloß einen LV in den entsprechenden Bundesländern gründen brauchen. Aber nein, man musste dem DAV ans Bein Pickeln und hatte nichts besseres zu tun als ihn hin zu hängen.
Eventuell waren es aber auch noch Nachwehen und verletzter Stolz aus dem Sommer 1994, als man vergeblich versuchte dem DAV seine Existenz vor Gericht streitig zu machen um sich schon damals sein Vermögen unter den Nagel zu reißen. Was im übrigen kläglich scheiterte, genau wie der Versuch den DAV schon damals zu schlucken. Den Herren Mikulin und Diestel sei Dank.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Eventuell waren es aber auch noch Nachwehen und verletzter Stolz aus dem Sommer 1994, als man vergeblich versuchte dem DAV seine Existenz vor Gericht streitig zu machen um sich schon damals sein Vermögen unter den Nagel zu reißen. Was im übrigen kläglich scheiterte, genau wie der Versuch den DAV schon damals zu schlucken. Den Herren Mikulin und Diestel sei Dank.



Stuffel, weißt Du denn nicht, dass alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist, gelogen ist? :g


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Bevor man so was schreibt sollte man auch Wissen wie die DAV-Verbände aufgebaut sind. Nicht der einzelne Verein hat eine Gewässerordnung sondern der ganze LV. Und dann ist es sehr wohl möglich ein Verbot ohne weiteres umzusetzen.


Die Satzung des LV greift nicht auf die Satzung des Angelvereins durch. Setzt der Angelverein die Gewässerordnung des LV nicht um, ist sie für das Vereinsmitglied an den Gewässern des Vereins auch nicht bindend. Folglich kann der LV allenfalls seinen Mitgliedsverein disziplinarisch belangen, denn dies die Satzung des LV erlaubt, niemals aber den einzelnen Angler, da dieser nur mittelbar Mitglied des LV ist. Etwas annderes kann gelten, wenn der Angler direktes Mitglied des LV ist, dann kann er aber auch austreten und schon hat der LV keine Hanthabe mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Satzung des LV greift nicht auf die Satzung des Angelvereins durch. Setzt der Angelverein die Gewässerordnung des LV nicht um, ist sie für das Vereinsmitglied an den Gewässern des Vereins auch nicht bindend. Folglich kann der LV allenfalls seinen Mitgliedsverein disziplinarisch belangen, denn dies die Satzung des LV erlaubt, niemals aber den einzelnen Angler, da dieser nur mittelbar Mitglied des LV ist. Etwas annderes kann gelten, wenn der Angler direktes Mitglied des LV ist, dann kann er aber auch austreten und schon hat der LV keine Hanthabe mehr.



Als wenns es noch eines weiteren Beweises für ungesundes Halbwissen nötig gehabt hätte...#d


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Satzung des LV greift nicht auf die Satzung des Angelvereins durch. Setzt der Angelverein die Gewässerordnung des LV nicht um, ist sie für das Vereinsmitglied an den Gewässern des Vereins auch nicht bindend. Folglich kann der LV allenfalls seinen Mitgliedsverein disziplinarisch belangen, denn dies die Satzung des LV erlaubt, niemals aber den einzelnen Angler, da dieser nur mittelbar Mitglied des LV ist. Etwas annderes kann gelten, wenn der Angler direktes Mitglied des LV ist, dann kann er aber auch austreten und schon hat der LV keine Hanthabe mehr.



Boar, wie oft den noch? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Bei uns gibt es eine allgemein gültige Gewässerordnung vom Landesverband! Die gilt für alles. Wir haben diese Kleinstaaterei wie im VDSF nicht und wir wollen sie auch nicht! Die dürft ihr gerne behalten! Und den Rest gleich mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Stuffel, weißt Du denn nicht, dass alles was älter als 10 Jahre ist, gelogen ist? :g



Achso? Ja wenn das so ist....
Ganz nebenbei, ein Großteil der Mitarbeiter der seiner Zeit so "abtrünnig" und VDSF feindlich handelnden Finanzämter kamen aus dem Einzugsgebiet des VDSF. |rolleyes


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ichwerde langsam müde, immer wieder die Beweise für die Falschheit solcher Behauptungen hervorzukramen.
> Ich weiß auch, dass Du das wieder negierst oder uminterpretierst. Aber vielleicht liest der eine oder andere noch unbedarfte Angler ja mit. Und für den ist es nur gut, wenn die Wahrheit kennt.
> 
> Kuckst Du
> ...


Für mich klingt das alles ganz vernünftig, was die schreiben.Aber ich lehne ja auch Wettfischen aus ethischen Gründen ab.


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Boar, wie oft den noch? Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
> Bei uns gibt es eine allgemein gültige Gewässerordnung vom Landesverband! Die gilt für alles. Wir haben diese Kleinstaaterei wie im VDSF nicht und wir wollen sie auch nicht! Die dürft ihr gerne behalten! Und den Rest gleich mit.


Vielleicht liest du dich noch einmal in das Vereinsrecht ein. Wenn dein Verein über ein eigenes Gewässer verfügt, kann er im Rahmen geltenden Rechts auch dort die Angelei betreiben. Der Verein übt dabei sein Hausrecht aus. Wenn dein Verein über kein Gewässer verfügt, über dass er das Hausrecht ausübt, kann er natürlich auch nicht bestimmen, wie dort geangelt wird. Das Hausrecht übt dann eben der entsprechende Pächter aus. Sollte der Pächter euer LV sein, dann kann er auch per Gewässerordnung bestimmen, wie dort geangelt wird. Anderenfalls kann er dies nicht. 

Da du mir bislang aber nur spärliche Informationen gegeben hast, wie es sich mit den Pachtverhältnissen bei euch verhält kann ich auch nur vage antworten. Fakt ist aber – und da ändert keine Gewässerordnung des LV dran – kann der, der die Musik bestellt auch bestimmen, was gespielt wird. Wenn dir dein Verband etwas anderes erzählt, dann bindet er dir einen Bären auf und zwar einen mit Taube auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> .Aber ich lehne ja auch Wettfischen aus ethischen Gründen ab.



Und ich habe aus ethischen Gründen kein Problem mit Wettfischen.
Vielmehr habe ich ein Problem mit dieser Heuchelei bei der einem weiß gemacht werden soll das z.B. ein Königsfischen kein Wettfischen ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest du dich noch einmal in das Vereinsrecht ein.



Mich würden dazu mal exakte Paragraphen (brauchts nur die Nummern und die entsprechenden Gesetzbücher nennen - raussuchen kann ich selber dann) interessieren ... wenn hier schon vom "Vereinsrecht" die Rede ist.

Das BGB gibt dazu ja leider nicht sonderlich viel her - zumindest nicht in den paar Paragraphen, die sich tatsächlich mit dem "Verein" befassen. Und das VereinsG selber ... nun ... nichts greifabres nicht - zumindest nicht in dem Sinne, was du hier ansprichst.

Also mal so von interessiertem Laien zu Juristen: Hosen runter und klare nachprüfbare Fakten in Form von Paragraphen genannt.


----------



## ivo (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Der gute KoljaK sollte sich erst mal informieren bevor er hier Sachen auftischt. Insbesondere was ein Gewässerfonds ist. Ich bin es Leid das zu erklären. Und wie ein Rechtsverdreher Recht sieht muss noch lange nicht richtig sein. Nicht umsonst sagt man: 2 Rechtsverdreher, 3 Meinungen.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=26231


----------



## Kxxxxx (28. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Der gute KoljaK sollte sich erst mal informieren bevor er hier Sachen auftischt. Insbesondere was ein Gewässerfonds ist. Ich bin es Leid das zu erklären. Und wie ein Rechtsverdreher Recht sieht muss noch lange nicht richtig sein. Nicht umsonst sagt man: 2 Rechtsverdreher, 3 Meinungen.


Lieber IVO, ich kann dir gerne konkret Antwort geben. Du musst mir aber schon ein paar Infos geben. Bislang weiß ich weder, ob euer Verein ein eigenes Gewässer besitzt, ob die Vereinsmitglied oder Mitglied des LV bist usw. Außer dem Versuch mich zu beleidigen, kam von dir bislang wenig verwertbares. Ich bin zu jeder juristischen Diskussion bereit. Du musst dann nur mal anfangen, konkret auf das einzugehen, was ich schreibe. Bislang lese ich von dir nur Belanglosigkeiten oder Beleidigungen. Dies trifft mich wenig. Du stellst dich dabei nur selber bloß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Du musst mir aber schon ein paar Infos geben.



Warum sollte ER DIR Infos geben MÜSSEN? 
Wenn DU welche brauchst oder haben möchtest, besorge sie DIR doch gefälligst selber. 
Sollte Dir als VDSF-Sympatisant/Funktionär ja bekannt vor kommen. Schließlich ist das ja gängige Praxis dort, wer Infos möchte hat eine Hohlpflicht!
Also flink flink kleiner Kolja.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*




wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mich würden dazu mal exakte Paragraphen (brauchts nur die Nummern und die entsprechenden Gesetzbücher nennen - raussuchen kann ich selber dann) interessieren ... wenn hier schon vom "Vereinsrecht" die Rede ist.





wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das BGB gibt dazu ja leider nicht sonderlich viel her - zumindest nicht in den paar Paragraphen, die sich tatsächlich mit dem "Verein" befassen. Und das VereinsG selber ... nun ... nichts greifabres nicht - zumindest nicht in dem Sinne, was du hier ansprichst.
> Also mal so von interessiertem Laien zu Juristen: Hosen runter und klare nachprüfbare Fakten in Form von Paragraphen genannt.


 
Der eingetragene Verein ist in den §§55 – 79 BGB geregelt. Was weder in diesen §§ steht noch in der Satzung steht, gibt es nicht (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Was ihr hier an Informationspflichten seht, ist ausschließlich aus eurer Vorstellung geboren. Die gibt es aber rechtlich aber nicht. 

Informationspflichten des Vorstandes bestehen ausschließlich gegenüber der Mitgliederversammlung, die die Mitgliederversammlung ist das höchste Organ des Vereins. Nur die Mitgliederversammlung kann von dem Vorstand eine absolut vollständige und lückenlose Aufklärung und Rechenschaft verlangen. Dies muss sie aber auch ausdrücklich fordern, sonst bleibt es bei den wischi waschi Vorstandsberichten. 

Gegenüber einzelne Vereinsmitglieder bestehen keine konkret durchsetzbaren Informationspflichten. Diese entschied der BGH bereits in 1960 (BGH NJW 1960, 1151; 1962, 104). Diese Rechtsprechung gilt als herrschend, soll heißen seit Jahrzehnten folgten auch die Amts, Land und Oberlandesgerichten dieser Auffassung des BGH. Da der einzelne Angler noch nicht einmal Mitglied des DAV oder VDSF ist, sind seine Ansprüche auf Information noch geringer als Null (wenn dies den ginge). Ihr könnt da jetzt zwar rumkühmen, mich als unwissend oder sonst wie bezeichnen. Ihr werdet keine andere Rechtsprechung finden. Ist halt so. 

Wenn ihr euch mit dem Vereinsrecht beschäftigen wollt, empfehle ich das Buch: Der eingetragene Verein von den Autoren von Eugen Sauter, Gerhard Schweyer und Wolfram Waldner. Kostet 32 € und ist im C.H.Beck Verlag erschienen. 

Lest es und ihr werdet sehen, dass ich Recht habe. Ihr könnt euch aber auch gerne weiter das passende Vereinsrecht erträumen.

Letzteres gilt nicht für wolkenfischer, er will sich ja wenigstens schlau machen.

Wenn ihr konkrete Fragen habt, könnt ihr euch auch gerne an mich per PN wenden. Soweit es meine Zeit erlaubt werde ich versuchen eure Fragen zu beantworten. Und dies völlig unabhängig von meiner Angelpolitischen Meinung – versprochen!


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Warum sollte ER DIR Infos geben MÜSSEN?
> Wenn DU welche brauchst oder haben möchtest, besorge sie DIR doch gefälligst selber.
> Sollte Dir als VDSF-Sympatisant/Funktionär ja bekannt vor kommen. Schließlich ist das ja gängige Praxis dort, wer Infos möchte hat eine Hohlpflicht!
> Also flink flink kleiner Kolja.


Wenn er konkrete Antworten haben will muss er, wenn nicht muss er nicht. |uhoh:

Ich bin kein VDSF Sympatisant/ Funktionär.


----------



## Debilofant (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDFS, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das alles ganz vernünftig, was die schreiben.Aber ich lehne ja auch Wettfischen aus ethischen Gründen ab.



Naja, so sehr ich mich auch abmühe, der dort als beispiellose Erfolgsstory feilgebotenen Lobeshymne zu _lauschen_  - ich höre da nichts von wohlklingenden Inhalten, welche nicht auf der Stelle den Anfangsverdacht des groben Unfugs bzw. der Selbstverstümmelung im übertragenen Sinne   enthielten.

Auch mit _riechen_ will das meinem Geschmacksempfinden nicht so recht munden, weil von dem Zeugs ausgehend steigt mir sofort ein widerlicher 80er-Jahre-Mief die Nasenschleimhäute empor.

Um hoffentlich zu verstehen, was da an selten verblendeter Grütze im Netz gelandet ist, halte ich mich ganz schlicht mit analytischer _Leserei _auf und übersetze das mal auf bekannt überzeichnete Art und Weise: Also, man lese und erschaudere - den einzig wahren Exportschlager haben sie da gezüchtet und jahrelang den alle rechtschaffenden Angler ethisch wie moralisch wunschlos glücklich machenden heiligen Gral als frohe Kunde von einem schier unfehlbaren Justiz-Kavalleristen als Zugpferd in alle Ecken dieser Republik tragen lassen, tapfer und unbeirrt, bis auch die letzten Ungläubigen aus den hintersten Winkeln des Landes neidvoll sich nichts sehnlicher wünschten, als endlich auch auf den preisgekrönten Zug des selbstverachtenden Maßregelvollzuges aufzuspringen. 

Kurzum, das liest sich wie die einzig wahre Lizenz zur Zwangsmissionierung. Wenn man sich das vor Augen hält, dann, ja dann kann nun wirklich jeder aufatmen und beruhigt sein, dass mit der sog. Fusion gewiss keine bundesweiten  Verschlechterungen bzw. die Verbreitung ewiggestrig verstaubten  Gedankengutes drohen, ganz gewiss nicht... 

Unglaublich aber scheinbar wahr, dass es im Jahre 2011 allen Ernstes noch immer Kräfte zu geben scheint, die offenbar seit 1989 den Schuss nicht mehr gehört haben, weil anders kann man die Selbstbeweihräucherung, dass aufgrund der unermüdlich im Namen des (angeblichen) Tierschutzes geschwungenen Moralkeulen vermeintlich nun endlich in ganz Deutschland |kopfkrat die Einsicht für zusätzliche anglerische Einschränkungen gewonnen worden sei, kaum interpretieren, wenn man keinen völligen Realitätsverlust einschließlich ignorierter Deutscher Einheit mit jahrzehntelanger Co-Existenz des DAV attestieren wollte.

Egal, VDSF rules! Was schulden wir den Helden des VDSF nur an Dank, man kann es kaum in Worte fassen...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Dilofant: Ich gebe dir insoweit Recht, als dass es mir ausreicht, dass ich an Wettangeln aus ethischen Gründen nicht Teilnehme. Ich kann aber damit leben, wenn andere dies anders sehen und daran teilnehmen. Jedenfalls gibt es Dinge die ich für politisch vordringlicher hielte, als Anglern das Wettangeln zu verbieten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Da du mir bislang aber nur spärliche Informationen gegeben hast, wie es sich mit den Pachtverhältnissen bei euch verhält kann ich auch nur vage antworten. Fakt ist aber – und da ändert keine Gewässerordnung des LV dran – kann der, der die Musik bestellt auch bestimmen, was gespielt wird. Wenn dir dein Verband etwas anderes erzählt, dann bindet er dir einen Bären auf und zwar einen mit Taube auf dem Kopf.



Wenn man, wie Du, versucht! auf hohem Niveau über die Problematiken und Gefahren einer Fusion unserer zwei Bundesverbände zu diskutieren, dann ist eine umfangreiche Kenntnis der Gegebenheiten unverzichtbar.
Hat man diese Kenntnisse nicht, und versucht dies durch forsche Behauptungen und versuchte Diskreditierung anderer Diskutanten zu vertuschen, läuft man Gefahr als jemand angesehen zu werden, der weiter pinkeln will, als er kann. 
Bekommt man dann Gegenwind ist ganz schnell das eigene Höschen naß. 



Debilofant schrieb:


> Naja, so sehr ich mich auch abmühe, der dort als beispiellose Erfolgsstory feilgebotenen Lobeshymne zu _lauschen_  - ich höre da nichts von wohlklingenden Inhalten, welche nicht auf der Stelle den Anfangsverdacht des groben Unfugs bzw. der Selbstverstümmelung im übertragenen Sinne   enthielten.
> 
> Auch mit _riechen_ will das meinem Geschmacksempfinden nicht so recht munden, weil mir steigt von dem Zeugs ausgehend sofort ein widerlicher 80er-Jahre-Mief die Nasenschleimhäute empor.
> 
> ...



Ja Raik, und diese ganze Scheixxe hab ich sieben Jahre lang live und in Farbe miterleben müssen. Die Auftritte des Herrn Drosse und die Dialoge mit ihm werden mir unvergessen sein. 
Und schon beim leichtesten Anflug Drosse´scher Ideologie fühle ich mich in diese Zeit zurückversetzt.
Menschen, so auch Herr Drosse, haben oft eine kürzere Lebensdauer als deren infame Ideologien.
Kein anderer hat den VDSF so geprägt, wie dieser Oberstaatsanwalt. Und das ist kein Kompliment.


----------



## Debilofant (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@ KoljaK: Das Problem liegt meines Erachtens aber weit tiefer, als dass es nur die Frage betreffen würde, ob man so oder so zurechtdefinierte bzw. getarnte Wettfischen mit oder ohne Tarnung gut oder schlecht findet.

Es sind diese übergeordneten, hochtrabend moralisierenden und letztlich auf lupenreine Doppelmoral hinauslaufenden Maßstäbe, von denen u.a. das Verbot des (nicht den eigenen Umdefinitionen entsprechenden) sog. Wettfischens als eines von weit zahlreicheren Verboten und Einschränkungen abgeleitet wird.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man, wie Du, versucht! auf hohem Niveau über die Problematiken und Gefahren einer Fusion unserer zwei Bundesverbände zu diskutieren, dann ist eine umfangreiche Kenntnis der Gegebenheiten unverzichtbar.
> Hat man diese Kenntnisse nicht, und versucht dies durch forsche Behauptungen und versuchte Diskreditierung anderer Diskutanten zu vertuschen, läuft man Gefahr als jemand angesehen zu werden, der weiter pinkeln will, als er kann.
> Bekommt man dann Gegenwind ist ganz schnell das eigene Höschen naß.


Für eine Diskussion, müsstest du ja erst einmal deine Thesen mit Argumenten untermauern. Dies tust du aber nicht. Bislang kommt ja nicht mal ein Lüftchen. Es ist bedauerlich, dass du als Moderator, nicht mehr als persönliche Angriffe auf mich aufbieten kannst. Wenn allerdings alle Fusionsgegner auf diesem Niveau diskutieren haben die Fusionsbefürworter  ja nicht allzu viel zu befürchten. Wenn es aber einfach daran liegt, dass du nicht diskutieren willst, was dein gutes Recht ist, dann höre doch einfach auf in diesem Strang Beiträge zu schreiben. Auf deine Beleidigungen werden all diejenigen, die diskutieren wollen sicher verzichten können.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ KoljaK: Das Problem liegt meines Erachtens aber weit tiefer, als dass es nur die Frage betreffen würde, ob man so oder so zurechtdefinierte bzw. getarnte Wettfischen mit oder ohne Tarnung gut oder schlecht findet.
> 
> Es sind diese übergeordneten, hochtrabend moralisierenden und letztlich auf lupenreine Doppelmoral hinauslaufenden Maßstäbe, von denen u.a. das Verbot des (nicht den eigenen Umdefinitionen entsprechenden) sog. Wettfischens als eines von weit zahlreicheren Verboten und Einschränkungen abgeleitet wird.
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h


Auch hier stimme ich dir durchaus zu. Dies ist auch genau der Grund, weshalb ich Wettfischen für falsch halte, aber auch meine, dass dies jeder für sich entscheiden muss. Ich bin generell eher ein Gegner von Restriktionen und halte auch mehr davon auf die Eigenverantwortung eines jeden Anglers zu setzen. Gleichwohl glaube ich, dass an der Fusion kein Weg vorbei geht. Ich glaube auch, dass unterschätzt wird, dass die Angler, die dem VDSF angeschlossen sind, sich auch ungerne bevormunden lassen. Die Fusion ist für den DAV daher eine große Chance Angler politisch zu erreichen, die sie sonst gar nicht erreichen würden. Ich glaube nämlich, dass sich der „VDSF- Angler“ genauso ungern bevormunden lässt, wie der DAV-Angler. Mit anderen Worten, da, wo die Kritiker Risiken sehen, sehe ich Chancen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Für eine Diskussion, müsstest du ja erst einmal deine Thesen mit Argumenten untermauern. Dies tust du aber nicht. Bislang kommt ja nicht mal ein Lüftchen. Es ist bedauerlich, dass du als Moderator, nicht mehr als persönliche Angriffe auf mich aufbieten kannst. Wenn allerdings alle Fusionsgegner auf diesem Niveau diskutieren haben die Fusionsbefürworter  ja nicht allzu viel zu befürchten. Wenn es aber einfach daran liegt, dass du nicht diskutieren willst, was dein gutes Recht ist, dann höre doch einfach auf in diesem Strang Beiträge zu schreiben. Auf deine Beleidigungen werden all diejenigen, die diskutieren wollen sicher verzichten können.



Es geht nicht darum, mit Dir zu diskutieren. Das ist schon lange als vergebliche Liebesmüh abgeschrieben.
Wir hatten mal einen User namens Rheophilius, mit dem war es das Gleiche.

Meine Einwände und Standpunkte resultieren aus eigenem, persönlichem Erleben.

Das ich auf Deine Beiträge reagiere hat ausschließlich den Grund, unbedarften Mitlesern den Unsinn, den Du schreibst, zu verdeutlichen.

Die VDSF-ideologische, wissentliche und/oder nichtwissende (nicht zu verwechseln mit unwissentliche) Gehirnwäsche ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich glaube nämlich, dass sich der „VDSF- Angler“ genauso ungern bevormunden lässt, wie der DAV-Angler.



Das ist im Grunde mal ein wahres Wort. Doch auch hier fehlt Dir wieder die Erfahrung.

Würden morgen am Tag flächendeckende und lückenlose Kontrollen eingeführt, hätten nach wenigen Tagen die Hälfte aller VDSF- Angler keinen Fischereischein mehr.
Die machen nämlich einen großen Haufen auf die unsinnigen. moralisch verfärbten, Fischereigesetze und fischen, wie sie es für richtig halten.

Die Angler lassen sich nicht bevormunden, sie ignorieren wann immer es ohne direkte Gefahr möglich ist. 

Sie unterschätzen dabei aber die Gefahr, dass es eben nur jener hohen Kontrolldichte und ideologisch belasteter Rechtsverdreher ( doch die gibt es) benötigt, um letzten Endes doch bevormundet zu werden. 

Und *jeder *Paragraph im Fischereigesetz, der nicht andere vor konkreten, nicht selbst vermeidbaren Nachteilen, oder die Natur vor spürbaren Eingriffen, schützt, ist eine moralische und ideologische Bevormundung. 

Und dafür steht der VDSF, und dessen hat sich der DAV nun ergeben.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ich auf Deine Beiträge reagiere hat ausschließlich den Grund, unbedarften Mitlesern den Unsinn, den Du schreibst, zu verdeutlichen.


Warum tust du es denn dann nicht endlich! "Unsinn" kann man nicht mit Beleidigungen widerligen, sondern nur mit Argumenten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



			
				KoljaK  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zu jeder juristischen Diskussion bereit.


Wäre das erste Mal....
Ich habe gerade Dich mehrmals aufgefrodert zu den rechtswisssenschaftliche Arbeiten Stellung zu nehmen, was Dir als Jurist ja leicht falllen solle..

Kam nur nie was..
Und da gehts mir mit Dir wie Ralle, das muss ich zugeben. Diskutieren? Nö, sinnlos. VDSF-Jünger und gut..
Aber dafür immer wieder bringen, was Richter und ander Juristen an Vernünftigem zum Thema verbreiten - wenn nur einer aufwacht, hat sich unser Arbeit schon gelohnt..

Zu den Fakten rate ich dann z. B. einfach mal rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten zu dem Thema zu lesen, müsste gerade Kolja als Anwalt ja leicht fallen das zu verstehen mit den ganzen Quellenhinweisen, Urteilen etc., was zugegeben für jusirtische Laien etwas schwieriger ist.

C+R, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Ebenfalls da interessant zu lesen weitere Veröffentlichungen des Autors, Richter Kai Jendrusch, zusammen mit Prof. Arlinghaus, mit Anmerkungen zum Urteil von Bad Oeynhausen:
http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

Oder das:
Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei von Jendrusch/Niehaus (auch zu Gemeinschafts/Wettfischen):
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/NuR07.pdf

Ebenso interessant zu den aktuellen Entwicklungen und Tendenzen im Fischereirecht::
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Daraus z. B. ein Zitat über eine Verhandlung:


> *3. Die Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover*I
> 
> n den Jahren 2005/2006 hatte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover mit der Thematik „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ zu befassen. Dies sorgte insoweit für Aufsehen, als dass die Staatsanwaltschaft zunächst die Auffassung vertreten hat, jede anglerische Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung, bei der in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte ermittelt werden sollen, sei tierschutzrechtswidrig.
> 
> ...





> Daher gilt:
> *Weder die Durchführung von Gemeinschaftsfischen, noch die Teilnahme an selbigen, verstößt gegen das TierSchG*, sofern diese zur Gewinnung von Nahrungsmitteln
> oder zu Hegezwecken durchgeführt werden. Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob die Absicht,
> Nahrungsmittel zu gewinnen oder eine Hegemaßnahme durchzuführen, Hauptzweck der
> ...



Zu Stress, leiden etc. von Fischen nach TSG, §17, in einem Gerichtsverfahren:


> Der Versuch der Sachverständigen, den Fischen hier mithilfe eines bestimmten, gleichförmigen Verhaltensmusters die Erfahrung von Leiden i.S.d. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG nachzuweisen, ist angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, einen geeigneten und gerichtlich verwertbaren Beweis für tatbestandsmäßiges bzw. strafloses Verhalten der Angeklagten zu
> führen, nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Die Ausführungen sind jedoch durchweg von einer Parallelwertung tierischer Verhaltensweisen und Reaktionsmuster unter Zugrundelegung menschlicher Erfahrungswerte im Zusammenhang mit Schmerzen und Leiden geprägt.
> ...



Zu c+r:


> Nach der ersten Einlassung des Beschuldigten stellte die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin das Verfahren gem. § 170 Abs. 2 StPO ein, hatte aber zuvor eine Hausdurchsuchung beim Beschuldigten durchgeführt, um an den Rechner des Beschuldigten zu gelangen, auf dem sich
> Bildaufnahmen des Zanders befanden.
> 
> Auch wenn die Einstellungsverfügung keine Begründung enthielt, so ist nach Lage der Dinge davon auszugehen, *dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft der in der wissenschaftlichen Diskussion vertretenen Auffassung
> ...



Zum Thema Tierschutz als Staatsziel und daraus resultiernde Folgen:


> Staatszielbestimmungen richten sich bereits ihrem Wesen nach primär an den Gesetzgeber.
> Dieser hat, bereits vor Einführung der Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz, diesem mit dem Tierschutzgesetz einen hohen Stellenwert und damit auch Schutz eingeräumt. Neben den Vorgaben aus dem TierSchG finden sich aber auch in den Fischereigesetzen dem Schutz der Tiere geltende Vorschriften. An dieser Stelle sei nur die Hegepflicht genannt.
> 
> Es wäre widersinnig, wenn man nunmehr versuchen wollte, das – durch die Staatszielbestimmung weiter aufgewertete – TierSchG als Gegenpol zum Fischerei- und Jagdrecht zu verstehen.
> ...


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest du dich noch einmal in das Vereinsrecht ein. Wenn dein Verein über ein eigenes Gewässer verfügt, kann er im Rahmen geltenden Rechts auch dort die Angelei betreiben. Der Verein übt dabei sein Hausrecht aus...
> Da du mir bislang aber nur spärliche Informationen gegeben hast, wie es sich mit den Pachtverhältnissen bei euch verhält kann ich auch nur vage antworten...



Hallo Koljak,
vielleicht noch mal ganz kurz zum Verständnis, was Ivo und andere versucht haben Dir zu erklären. Die Landesverbände in den neuen Bundesländern haben die Fischereirechte gepachtet und stellt sie durch den Gewässerfond ihren und gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch den Mitgliedern der benachbarten Landesverbände zur Verfügung. Grundlage ist dafür in erster Linie, dass die Geässer überwiegend nicht im Privatbesitz waren oder sind und daher als Paket gepachtet werden konnten. 
Es gibt kaum einen Verein im DAV, der sich darüber hinaus ein eigenes Gewässer gepachtet hat. Ich glaube hier liegt der große Unterschied zu den alten VDSF-dominierten Bundesländern. Daher gilt an allen Gewässern des Fonds die Gewässerordung des Landesverbandes, der somiit das Hausrecht hat.
Ich bin allerdings schon etwas verwundert, wenn dies bis heute nicht in die alten Bundesländer durchgedrungen ist, da dies bei einer geplanten Fusion schon von großem Interesse und Wert ist und einige Angler des DAV sich große Sorgen um den Gewässerfond machen. Das kann Dir zwar grundsätzlich egal sein, aber dies sind Punkte, die es bei einer Fusion im Vorfeld zu klären gilt. U.a. wird es ohne ein grundsätzliches Bekenntnis zum Gewässerfond an der Basis des DAV keine Zustimmung zur Fusion geben.  
Von daher könnt ihr lang und breit über Wettfischen, Naturschutzverbände, u.a. streiten. Aber das ist in Bezug auf die geplante Fusion wenig gewinnbringend. Dazu stehen im Kern viel wichtigere Punkte auf der Tagesordnung.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Aber das ist in Bezug auf die geplante Fusion wenig gewinnbringend. Dazu stehen im Kern viel wichtigere Punkte auf der Tagesordnung.



ÖÖööhhhh - weisst Du da mehr?

Dann nur her damit:

Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

*Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?*

Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.

*Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.*

Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?


Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hallo Thomas,
Du sprichst es doch selbst an. Es geht um so viel mehr, als darum ob ein Wettfischen nun toll ist oder nicht. Ich denke eben, man verzettelt sich in Details, statt auf die große Chancen oder wegen mir auch Gefahren einer Fusion hinzuweisen. Es geht darum wie ein fusionierter Verband arbeiten und leben will. Wie er seine Mitglieder einbindet und teilhaben lässt. Wo die Reise hingehen soll. Da sind mir die jetzt geltenden unterschiedlichen Regelungen in den einzelnen Ländern bezüglich des Wettfischens und welche Regelung davon nun die formaljuristich untermauertste ist relativ plunsens. 
Mir geht es darum wo die Reise hingeht, nicht darum was wann wie falsch gelaufen ist, auch wenn man das als Hintergrund in Bezug auf die möglichen zukünftigen Entscheidungen nicht aus den Augen verlieren sollte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du verstehst mich falsch:
Es geht nicht darum, wo diese Reise hingehen soll....


Sondern welchen Grund es überhaupt gibt, diese Reise anzugehen angesichts der eklatanten Unterschiede in der Philosophie und angesichts dessen, dass Funktionäre und Verbände (BEIDER SEITEN!!) sich da als  komplett unfähig erwiesen haben.

Wenb die das alle Verbände und Funktionäre so wollen, MUSS es doch logische und nachvollziehbare Gründe geben, was Angler davon haben (ANGLER!!, nicht die Verbände oder Funtionäre. Ausser es geht denen nicht um die Angler, wie man leider befürchten muss angesichts der Geschehnisse)..

Und diese gründe würde ich eben gerne wissen. 
Auch und gerade da dazu von keinem Verband mehr kam, ausser dass man mit gemeinsamer Stimme in Bund und Europa sprechen will.

Dazu braucht es aber wder eine Fusion, und schon gar nicht eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSf wie jetzt.,

Die können doch - wenn sie sich einig sind - jetzt schon ohne Fusion mit einer Stimme srpechen.....

Und wenn sie sich nicht einig sind (was zu befürchten ist), was soll dann eine Fusion den Anglern bringen?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@KoljaK

Diese §§ sind mir durchaus geläufig - dort wird das grundsätzliche "was ist ein Verein" geregelt.

Das "was darf ein Verein" - schon im Hinblick auf die besondere Strutur der dem DAV angeschlossenen LVs - ist dort mitnichten geregelt - wie in keinem anderen § im übrigen auch.

Und grundsätzlich gilt - und da wirst du mir als Jurist sicher zustimmen - was nicht explizit verboten ist, ist zunächst erstmal erlaubt.

Da du offensichtlich Defizite (was ich nicht abwertend verstanden wissen will) bei den Strukturfragen im DAV-Land hast, hier mal im Groben, wie es bei uns so läuft (die gravierenden Unterschiede zur üblichen VDSF-Struktur werden dir förmlich ins Auge springen - und damit ganz sicher auch die juristisch relevanten Unterschiede).

Nun denn:

Der DAV ist ein Verband der Verbände. Will meinen, dass im DAV (von einzelnen Spezialverbänden mal abgesehen) lediglich die einzelnen Landesanglerverbände organisiert sind. Soweit gleicht sich dass noch im Groben mit dem VDSF.

Der Unterschied (zumindest der, der für uns wichtig ist ist) ist nun der, dass die im DAV organ. LVs beinahe zur Gänze Fischereiausübungsberechtigte sind - und zwar auch den in den LVs organisierten Vereinen gegenüber.

Die DAV-LVs sind in aller Regel Pächter und/oder Eigentümer der Gewässer, an denen die einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder angeln können (der sogenannte Pool eben). Der DAV-Verein (der ja streng genommen kein solcher ist, da er ja kein unmittelbares Mitglied des DAV sein kann und ist) ist zwar pflegerisch für ein Gewässer verantwortlich (oder auch nicht, wenn er keine Pflegegewässer hat ... so wie mein Verein bespielsweise), unterhält aber weder einen Pachtverhältnis, noch besitzt er Eigentum an dieses Gewässer.

Das dürfte der größte Unterschied zum VDSF sein!

Beinahe sämtliche, das Angeln an den LV-Gewässern betreffende, Regelungen sind NICHT in einem wie auch immer gearteteten Landesfischereigesetz geregelt, sondern in einer, vom LV selbst erstellten, Gewässerordnung, die eben KEINEN Gesetzescharakter hat. Änderungen, die an diesen Gewässerordnungen durchgeführt werden sollen, können vom LV selbst vorgenommen werden und sind nur dann antragsverpflichtet, wenn sie höheres Recht (also Landesrecht) betreffen (Schonmaße und -zeiten beispielsweise).

Und aus der Tatsache heraus, dass gesetzlich nicht geregelt ist, wie ein Bundesverband auf solche Mitgliederverordnungen (also verordnungen, die ein Bundesverbandsmitglied seinen Mitglieder auferlegt) zugreifen darf, ergibt sich, dass dies zwingend in der Satzung des Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben werden muss.

Isses aber nicht - nicht im vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf. Festgeschrieben ist lediglich der Umstand, dass die einzelnen Landesverbände die Bechlüsse der mehrheitlichen Mitgliederversammlung umzusetzen haben. Und damit dann auch Regelungen, die im VDSF-Land möglicherweise Landesrecht tangieren würden (und daher eher nicht umsetzungsfähig sind), aufgrund der andersartigen Struktur im DAV-Land aber eben i.d.R. KEIN Landesrecht tangieren und damit quasi dem BV verpflichtend geändert werden können.

Du erkennst also die möglichen Gefahren? Schon im Hinblick auf die Tatsache, dass im zu gründenen Verband die VDSF-Mehrheit beschlußfähig wäre?

Oder: wir Laien sehen das vollkommen verkehrt und du als Jurist kannst mit entsprechenden Gesetztestexten aufwarten, die diese Gefahren als nicht existent klarstellen.
Vollkommen ironiefrei, selbstverständlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Alles richtig und alles wurscht..
Warum sollten Angler eine solche Fusiomn unterstützen?
Welche Gründe dafür gibt es, ausser dass die Verbände mit eine rStimme in Berlin und Europa sprechen wollen, was sie auch ohne Fusion oder Übernhame könnten?

Welche faktischen Gründe?

Oder muss man das uns Anglern nicht erklären?


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @KoljaK
> 
> Diese §§ sind mir durchaus geläufig - dort wird das grundsätzliche "was ist ein Verein" geregelt.
> 
> ...




sorry, ich erkenne keinen unterschied zu unserer struktur.

der unterschied besteht halt nur im gewässerfond.

den zugriff des bundesverbandes auf die gewässerfonds hat koljak bereits erklärt. ergebnis: geht nicht

wer ist denn der eigentümer des sees/ gewässers?
sicherlich irgendeine stadt/ kommune oder sonstige (bundesschiffahrtamt (oder wie die heissen) etc.)


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Thomas und Tomasz

Ihr redet von zwei verschiedenen Dingen.

_Was bringt die Fusion unter den bestehenden Prämissen ?_

Nix, denn es wurde kein Ziel formuliert, keine Ausrichtung erklärt

_Was bringt eine anglerorientierter, starker Bundesverband, der sich mit aller Kraft für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt?_

Jede Menge, aber den haben wir leider nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Thomas und Tomasz
> 
> Ihr redet von zwei verschiedenen Dingen.
> 
> ...



Völlig richtig und ich persönlich glaube auch, dass Thomas mich da schon sehr wohl versteht und meinen Standpunkt dazu kennt. Daher sehe ich wenig Sinn darin oder mir fehlt schlichtweg die Zeit, das immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Stimmt - aber wir müssen uns ja mit dem beschäftigen, was an Gefahren droht (Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ohne sinnvollen Grund oder zu erwartender Verbesserung für Angler, dafür mit dser Möglichkeit vieler Gefahren für Angler) und dem was bis jetzt schlichte Träumerei ist, an Hand der bewiesenen Unfähigkeit von Verbänden und Funktionären, die sich in ihrem Kleinkrieg um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und vor allem persönliche Eitelkeiten verschleissen:
Eine wirkliche Fusion zu einem starken, einheitlichen Verband, der etwas für Angler macht.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber wir müssen uns ja mit dem beschäftigen, was an Gefahren droht (Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF ohne sinnvollen Grund oder zu erwartender Verbesserung für Angler, dafür mit dser Möglichkeit vieler Gefahren für Angler) und dem was bis jetzt schlichte Träumerei ist, an Hand der bewiesenen Unfähigkeit von Verbänden und Funktionären, die sich in ihrem Kleinkrieg um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und vor allem persönliche Eitelkeiten verschleissen:
> Eine wirkliche Fusion zu einem starken, einheitlichen Verband, der etwas für Angler macht.


 
Stimmt auch , nur ich hab so etwas das Gefühl, dass wir dabei aufpassen sollten , nicht zusätzliche Gräben zwischen Anglern im DAV und VDSf zu ziehen! ( ich mein jetzt nicht die da "Oben")
So wie ich Luku verstehe, versucht er nur zu begreifen , was eigentlich richtig ist, anders gehts mir letztlich auch nicht.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> nicht zusätzliche Gräben zwischen Anglern im DAV und VDSf zu ziehen!


Ich bin ja nun deutschlandweit unterwegs - und konnte noch nie Gräben zwischen Anglern beider Verbände feststellen - nur  zwischen den Verbänden und Funktionären..

Was ja auch bezeichnend ist..


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Stimmt auch , nur ich hab so etwas das Gefühl, dass wir dabei aufpassen sollten , nicht zusätzliche Gräben zwischen Anglern im DAV und VDSf zu ziehen! ( ich mein jetzt nicht die da "Oben")
> So wie ich Luku verstehe, versucht er nur zu begreifen , was eigentlich richtig ist, anders gehts mir letztlich auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß A.





fast.  

als angler muss man halt begreifen das man in satzungen und bundes/ landesgesetze etc. eingebunden ist.
dies in zigfacher unterschiedlicher ausführung.

was in BW gillt, gillt nicht in NRW und umgekehrt. und offensichtlich auch in sachsen nicht.
hinzu kommen dann noch die ansichten und regeln von stadt und regierungsbezirk etc.

dann sitzen irgendwo grüne richter oder richter mit mitgliedschaft in der peta und schon hagelt es unterschiedliche gerichtsurteile.

deswegen kann man nicht grundsätzlich pauschalisieren und sagen alles schlechte vom vdsf.

und mit den gutachten und studien ist es so eine geschichte wie mit den statistiken. 

10 gutachten über ein und das selbe thema und 10 meinungen/ ergebnisse.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> So wie ich Luku verstehe, versucht er nur zu begreifen , was eigentlich richtig ist, anders gehts mir letztlich auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß A.



Was Luku, den jüngeren VDSFlern und fast allen DAVlern "fehlt"
ist die  Erfahrung jahrelanger, zermürbender Bemühungen, auf diplomatischem und politisch korrektem Weg im VDSF Veränderungen herbeizuführen.

Sie sehen die Entwicklung erst seit Beginn der Fusionsverhandlungen und meinen, die Strategie des VDSF sei zulässiges taktieren innerhalb moralischer und juristischer Grenzen. 

Diejenigen, die sich jetzt aktiv einbringen, bemerken so langsam, was ich meine. Wie es ist gegen eine Mauer aus Ignoranz, Desinformation und Intrigen zu rennen.

Sicher nicht auf jede Person im VDSF bezogen, aber auf die Grundhaltung. Diejenigen Ausnahmen, die unabhängig von ihrer Einstellung überhaupt diskussionsbereit sind, mal außen vor gelassen.

Diejenigen DAVler, die früher bei Ihren Funktionären immer ein offenes Ohr gefunden haben, oder die sich in verständlicher Zufriedenheit nicht um die Angelpolitik gekümmert haben,bemerken nun, dass auch im DAV Kräfte wirken, die jegliche ehrliche Diskussion im Keim ersticken. Vielleicht nicht so verbreitet wie im VDSF, aber vermehrt an maßgeblichen Stellen. 

Das ist sicher auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass sich der unbedarfte Normalangler kein Bild von VDSF Gebaren machen kann, weil diese außerhalb jeder Vorstellungskraft eines mit gesundem Menschenverstand gesegneten und in einem relativ heilen, gesellschaftlichen Umfeld lebenden Menschen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> bemerken nun, dass auch im DAV Kräfte wirken, die jegliche ehliche Diskussion im Keim ersticken. Vielleicht nicht so verbreitet wie im VDSF, aber vermehrt an maßgeblichen Stellen.


Die Funktionäre und Verbände des DAV wollen sich ja auch übernehmen lassen - da übt man halt die "neuen" Verhaltensregeln....
;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> dann sitzen irgendwo grüne richter oder richter mit mitgliedschaft in der peta und schon hagelt es unterschiedliche gerichtsurteile.



Angenommen, wirklich nur mal angenommen, es wäre so.

Weißt Du nicht, wie Du Dich verhalten musst, um nicht mit der Justiz in Kontakt zu kommen?

Brauchst Du jemanden, der Dir sagt wie Du Dich verhalten musst, um nicht Ziel eines PETA-Angriffes zu werden ?

Fühlst Du Dich für alle anderen Angler derart verantwortlich, dass Du meinst, man müsse sie vor sich selbst schützen?


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre das erste Mal....
> Ich habe gerade Dich mehrmals aufgefrodert zu den rechtswisssenschaftliche Arbeiten Stellung zu nehmen, was Dir als Jurist ja leicht falllen solle..
> 
> Kam nur nie was..


 Das stimmt nicht. Ich habe bestätigt, dass zum C&R bei entsprechender Begründung aus meiner Sicht ok ist, aber in einem Strafverfahren immer ein Restrisiko besteht. Grundsätzlich teile ich hier aber deine Auffassung. Was soll ich da noch kommentieren. 

Zum Wettangeln habe ich bestätigt, dass es ok ist, wenn es aus Gründen der Hege geboten ist. Ich bin zwar aus ethischen Gründen gegen Wettangeln, aber nicht aus rechtlichen. Ferner habe ich noch darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es jedem Angler selbst überlassen würde. Was soll ich da jetzt noch rechtlich kommentieren. 

Zudem habe ich bereits geschrieben, dass der VDSF zu früh Anglerpositionen aufgegeben hat. Wenn mir der VDSF eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat, kann diese nicht sonderlich gelungen gewesen sein.

Wenn du also bei mir offene Türen einrennst, darfst du nicht erwarten, dass ich dir die Fenster einschlage!

Wo wir stritten, war die Sache mit dem Landesfischereiverband BW und die Verbandsstrukturen. Und hier habe ich von dir wenig gelesen.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> fast.  Was nicht?|kopfkrat
> 
> als angler muss man halt begreifen das man in satzungen und bundes/ landesgesetze etc. eingebunden ist.
> dies in zigfacher unterschiedlicher ausführung.
> ...


 
Du das begreifen ich/ wir durchaus.
Ich brauch auch keine Nachhilfe in Sachen BGB bezüglich Verein. Und selbstverständlich werde ich mich an Gesetze halten und nicht Bomben werfen.
Ich habe nur  irgendwann mal begriffen, das mir das momentane Fusionsmodell nicht schmeckt. dazu hat sicherlich auch ein Exkurs in so einige negative Entwicklungen im VdsF in der Vergangenheit beigetragen und so manche Auffassung von Landeschefs in der Gegenwart.
Demenstprechend sind meine Infos dazu erst mal an meinen Verein gegangen und dort werde ich auch versuche Einfluss zu nehmen auf die weitere Entwicklung, alles schön demokratisch.
Unabhängig davón gehts bei einer geplanten Fusion nicht um den kauf von nem Paar Schuhe , also darf ich da auch etwas mehr an Infos seitens der da Handelnden erwarten ( auch wenn das so nicht explizit im Gesetz steht, sonst vergeben die sich selbst etwas, vieleicht auch bewußt)
Und ich darf erwarten , dass man wenigstens mal definiert was an gutem bewahrt, was aufgearbeitet werden mus und wohin die Reise eigentlich gehen soll. Das ist für mich auch kein ängliches Gejammer, keine Sorge , ich hab so manches ausgestanden und graue Haare bekommen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Koljak,
> vielleicht noch mal ganz kurz zum Verständnis, was Ivo und andere versucht haben Dir zu erklären. Die Landesverbände in den neuen Bundesländern haben die Fischereirechte gepachtet und stellt sie durch den Gewässerfond ihren und gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch den Mitgliedern der benachbarten Landesverbände zur Verfügung. Grundlage ist dafür in erster Linie, dass die Geässer überwiegend nicht im Privatbesitz waren oder sind und daher als Paket gepachtet werden konnten.
> Es gibt kaum einen Verein im DAV, der sich darüber hinaus ein eigenes Gewässer gepachtet hat. Ich glaube hier liegt der große Unterschied zu den alten VDSF-dominierten Bundesländern. Daher gilt an allen Gewässern des Fonds die Gewässerordung des Landesverbandes, der somiit das Hausrecht hat.
> Ich bin allerdings schon etwas verwundert, wenn dies bis heute nicht in die alten Bundesländer durchgedrungen ist, da dies bei einer geplanten Fusion schon von großem Interesse und Wert ist und einige Angler des DAV sich große Sorgen um den Gewässerfond machen. Das kann Dir zwar grundsätzlich egal sein, aber dies sind Punkte, die es bei einer Fusion im Vorfeld zu klären gilt. U.a. wird es ohne ein grundsätzliches Bekenntnis zum Gewässerfond an der Basis des DAV keine Zustimmung zur Fusion geben.
> ...


Hausrecht ja, aber eben kein Weisungsrecht. Meinst du nicht, es wäre sinnig gewesen, wenn Ralle in einem Wort mal mitgeteilt hätte, dass es sich um ein Gewässer im Gewässerfond handelt. Ich habe das dann irgendwann auch vermutet und den letzten Beitrag dann ja auch mit Einschränkung versehen. Wenn man aber beharrlich keine Fakten liefert, kann es zu Missverständnissen kommen.  Rest kommt per PN.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du das begreifen ich/ wir durchaus.
> Ich brauch auch keine Nachhilfe in Sachen BGB bezüglich Verein. Und selbstverständlich werde ich mich an Gesetze halten und nicht Bomben werfen.
> Ich habe nur  irgendwann mal begriffen, das mir das momentane Fusionsmodell nicht schmeckt. dazu hat sicherlich auch ein Exkurs in so einige negative Entwicklungen im VdsF in der Vergangenheit beigetragen und so manche Auffassung von Landeschefs in der Gegenwart.
> Demenstprechend sind meine Infos dazu erst mal an meinen Verein gegangen und dort werde ich auch versuche Einfluss zu nehmen auf die weitere Entwicklung, alles schön demokratisch.
> ...



bin ich auf deiner linie.

nur mit dem erwarten bin ich etwas im zwiespalt.
von alleine kommt keiner auf dich zu und informiert dich. ist so im leben. der mensch ist faul! informationen muss man sich schon selber besorgen. 

wir drehen uns aber alle im kreis!
wie koljak gerade schon indirekt angemerkt hat.

ich bin in die diskussion eingestiegen weil mir der diskussionsstil (unwahrheiten z.b. im bezug auf BW etc.) und ton der mods/ admins nicht gefiel.

diese ganze diskussion über 3 threads ist jetzt wahrlich konfus geworden.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe nur  irgendwann mal begriffen, das mir das momentane Fusionsmodell nicht schmeckt. dazu hat sicherlich auch ein Exkurs in so einige negative Entwicklungen im VdsF in der Vergangenheit beigetragen und so manche Auffassung von Landeschefs in der Gegenwart.
> Demenstprechend sind meine Infos dazu erst mal an meinen Verein gegangen und dort werde ich auch versuche Einfluss zu nehmen auf die weitere Entwicklung, alles schön demokratisch.
> Unabhängig davón gehts bei einer geplanten Fusion nicht um den kauf von nem Paar Schuhe , also darf ich da auch etwas mehr an Infos seitens der da Handelnden erwarten ( auch wenn das so nicht explizit im Gesetz steht, sonst vergeben die sich selbst etwas, vieleicht auch bewußt)
> Und ich darf erwarten , dass man wenigstens mal definiert was an gutem bewahrt, was aufgearbeitet werden mus und wohin die Reise eigentlich gehen soll. Das ist für mich auch kein ängliches Gejammer, keine Sorge , ich hab so manches ausgestanden und graue Haare bekommen.
> ...



So geht es wohl einigen und Du hast es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Aber diese Sorgen und Nöte werden oder will man wohl nicht hören und das macht schon ein wenig stutzig. Wäre es doch durch mehr Transparenz und Diskussionbereitschaft in den Verbandsetagen ein einfaches, diese Sorgen auszuräumen.
Solange da nichts kommt keimt der Nährboden für Spekulationen jeden Tag aufs Neue.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So geht es wohl einigen und Du hast es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Aber diese Sorgen und Nöte werden oder will man wohl nicht hören und das macht schon ein wenig stutzig. Wäre es doch durch mehr Transparenz und Diskussionbereitschaft in den Verbandsetagen ein einfaches, diese Sorgen auszuräumen.
> Solange da nichts kommt keimt der Nährboden für Spekulationen jeden Tag aufs Neue.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




da kommen wir wieder zum punkt vertrauen.

wenn ich den verbandsvorstand kein vertrauen entgegen bringe...weil ich unter anderem den admins und mods aus diesem forum mehr vertrauen....was soll dann diese forderung nach information etc.?

von anfang an...wurde doch schon das erste wort zur fusion in diesem forum in stücke zerrissen.

man brauch doch nur vdsf sagen und schon geht das gekeife los.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

danke , hätte ich es lieber erst nochmal gelesen
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> da kommen wir wieder zum punkt vertrauen.
> 
> wenn ich den verbandsvorstand kein vertrauen entgegen bringe...weil ich unter anderem den admins und mods aus diesem forum mehr vertrauen....was soll dann diese forderung nach information etc.?
> 
> ...


 
Du kannst versichert sein, das ich mein Wissen nicht ausschließlich aus dem Forum ziehe. Allerdings habe ich auch hier ( im sachlichem) Gespräch , per Pn oder Telefonat so manches dazu gelernt und Leute kennen gelernt, die auf meiner Wellenlänge ticken.
Und ohne die Info hier zur Fusion? darüber mag ich eigentlich nicht nachdenken. Von den Verbänden/ Vereinen kam doch nix.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du kannst versichert sein, das ich mein Wissen nicht ausschließlich aus dem Forum ziehe. Allerdings habe ich auch hier ( im sachlichem) Gespräch , per Pn oder Telefonat so manches dazu gelernt und Leute kennen gelernt, die auf meiner Wellenlänge ticken.
> Und ohne die Info hier zur Fusion? darüber mag ich eigentlich nicht nachdenken. Von den Verbänden/ Vereinen kam doch nix.
> Gruß A.




dies habe ich bereits mehrfach lobenswert erwähnt und mich auch dafür irgendwo in den gesamten beiträgen bei den mods/ admin bedankt.
informationen die ich eigentlich durch den verein bzw. verband gewünscht hätte.

aber mit ständigem vdsf- augen ausstechen und unwahrheiten (ob bewusst oder unbewusst) verbreiten ist keinem geholfen. ganz im gegenteil.


----------



## Blauzahn (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ich bin in die diskussion eingestiegen weil mir der diskussionsstil (unwahrheiten z.b. im bezug auf BW etc.) und ton der mods/ admins nicht gefiel.



Somit hätten sie durch ihren Stil erreicht, was mit Sachlichkeit und gestetzkonformer Argumentation nicht geklappt hätte.
Du diskutierst mit und setzt dich kritisch mit der derzeitigen Situation auseinander.
Darauf kommt es doch an. |wavey:
Ralle, Thomas, Honey etc. haben die derzeitige Situation nicht geschaffen, sie sind nicht diejenigen, mit denen wir uns auseinandersetzen müssen.
Das sind immernoch die Verbandsspitzen, die Landesverbände und Strukturen von VDSF und DAV,
und nicht die Moderatoren des AB  

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Somit hätten sie durch ihren Stil erreicht, was mit Sachlichkeit und gestetzkonformer Argumentation nicht geklappt hätte.
> Du diskutierst mit und setzt dich kritisch mit der derzeitigen Situation auseinander.
> Darauf kommt es doch an. |wavey:
> Ralle, Thomas, Honey etc. haben die derzeitige Situation nicht geschaffen, sie sind nicht diejenigen, mit denen wir uns auseinandersetzen müssen.
> ...




na toll.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> da kommen wir wieder zum punkt vertrauen.
> 
> wenn ich den verbandsvorstand kein vertrauen entgegen bringe...weil ich unter anderem den admins und mods aus diesem forum mehr vertrauen....was soll dann diese forderung nach information etc.?
> 
> ...



Nochmal, wo bitte siehst Du, dass ich den Informationen der Redaktion vertraue? Wo?
Ich kann Dir statt dessen mehrere Zitate zeigen, in denen ich von einigen der Redaktion böse persönlich angegangen wurde, weil ich zu mehr Sachlichkeit und einem anderen Umgang mit den Verbänden aufgefordert habe. Ich bitte Dich daher nochmal, vorher zu lesen und dies zu verarbeiten, bevor Du alle die hier ihre Zweifel und Sorgen zum Ausdruck bringen in einen Topf mit der AB-Redaktion wirfst. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nochmal, wo bitte siehst Du, dass ich den Informationen der Redaktion vertraue? Wo?
> Ich kann Dir statt dessen mehrere Zitate zeigen, in denen ich von einigen der Redaktion böse persönlich angegangen wurde, weil ich zu mehr Sachlichkeit und einem anderen Umgang mit den Verbänden aufgefordert habe. Ich bitte Dich daher nochmal, vorher zu lesen und dies zu verarbeiten, bevor Du alle die hier ihre Zweifel und Sorgen zum Ausdruck bringen in einen Topf mit der AB-Redaktion wirfst.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



es war allgemein bezogen.

tendenz auf den topf ab- redaktion


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> es war allgemein bezogen.
> 
> tendenz auf den topf ab- redaktion



Dann lass im Zusammennhang mit Zitaten von Boardis zukünftig das "Ihr", "Euch" usw. stecken.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> na toll.



Les es einfach nochmal durch, vllt. verstehst du dann worum es geht...
Eine Diskussion um der Diskussion willen nützt den Anglern momentan nüscht... garnüscht.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Eine Diskussion um der Diskussion willen nützt den Anglern momentan nüscht... garnüscht.



Richtig#6.

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich glaube das Trennen der Stränge hat mehr zur Verwirrung geführt, als geholfen. Aber egal, muss man halt beide Stränge im Auge behalten.

Also m. E. machen hier die beiden Bundesverbände den selben Fehler, den die Politik auch bei Stuttgart 21 gemacht hat. Für die politische Stimmungslage ist es nämlich völlig egal, ob es für den einzelnen Angler einen Rechtsanspruch auf Information gibt oder nicht. Egal ob ich einen Verein oder einen Verband führe muss ich versuchen die Mitglieder mitzunehmen. Dies geht aber nur, wenn sie nicht den Eindruck bekommen es wird hinter ihrem Rücken auf ihre Kosten gemauschelt. Eigentlich sollten die Verbände daher ein erhebliches Eigeninteresse daran haben, transparent zu arbeiten. Dass die Gutsherrenart nur zu Ärger führt hätte man eigentlich aus Stuttgart 21 lernen können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gutes Beispiel.

Und genau wie bein Stuttgart 21, sollte auch für eine Fusion/Übernahme eine Abstimmung an der Basis erfolgen.:m

*Volksabstimmung zu Stuttgart 21*


----------



## Kxxxxx (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Und genau wie bein Stuttgart 21, sollte auch für eine Fusion/Übernahme eine Abstimmung an der Basis erfolgen.:m
> 
> *Volksabstimmung zu Stuttgart 21*


Ist nur schwierig, wenn die Satzungen so etwas nicht vorsehen. - Mal ganz davon abgesehen, bin aber auch kein Freund von solchen Abstimmungen. Ich bin aber ein Freund von Transparenz. Das ist wie früher in der Schule. Erst wird eine Stunde darüber ergebnisoffen diskutiert und danach wird es gemacht, wie der Lehrer sagt.|supergri


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Trennen der Stränge hat mehr zur Verwirrung geführt, als geholfen. Aber egal, muss man halt beide Stränge im Auge behalten.
> 
> Also m. E. machen hier die beiden Bundesverbände den selben Fehler, den die Politik auch bei Stuttgart 24 gemacht hat. Für die politische Stimmungslage ist es nämlich völlig egal, ob es für den einzelnen Angler einen Rechtsanspruch auf Information gibt oder nicht. Egal ob ich einen Verein oder einen Verband führe muss ich versuchen die Mitglieder mitzunehmen. Dies geht aber nur, wenn sie nicht den Eindruck bekommen es wird hinter ihrem Rücken auf ihre Kosten gemauschelt. Eigentlich sollten die Verbände daher ein erhebliches Eigeninteresse daran haben, transparent zu arbeiten. Dass die Gutsherrenart nur zu Ärger führt hätte man eigentlich aus Stuttgart 24 lernen können.



Genau so ist das. Schön, dass wir wieder auf des Pudels Kern zurück gefunden haben.
Nicht umsonst haben die Piraten es in Berlin auf Anhieb auf 9% geschafft, als sie für mehr Transparenz in der Politik eintraten. Sie mögen ja mit Twitter und Co. nicht dem Zeitgeist eines Anfang 40-jährigen wie mir entsprechen, aber mit der Forderung nach Transparenz und  demokratischer Mitbestimmung haben sie meine volle Sympathie.
Ich stelle mich auch nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Fusion. Im Gegenteil, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen einer offenen und dem Angeln verpflichtender Fusion passen, ist es das Beste was uns passieren kann. Nur das muss eben von den Verbänden, den Vereinen und jedem einzelnen Angler umgesetzt und gelebt werden. Dann wird man auch bei aller Meinungsverschiedenheiten in Detailfragen eine Lösung finden und das Beste draus machen. Nur sehe ich im Moment nicht die Ansätze bei den die Fusion vorantreibenden Partnern in Bund und Ländern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Trennen der Stränge hat mehr zur Verwirrung geführt, als geholfen. Aber egal, muss man halt beide Stränge im Auge behalten.
> 
> Also m. E. machen hier die beiden Bundesverbände den selben Fehler, den die Politik auch bei Stuttgart 21 gemacht hat. Für die politische Stimmungslage ist es nämlich völlig egal, ob es für den einzelnen Angler einen Rechtsanspruch auf Information gibt oder nicht. Egal ob ich einen Verein oder einen Verband führe muss ich versuchen die Mitglieder mitzunehmen. Dies geht aber nur, wenn sie nicht den Eindruck bekommen es wird hinter ihrem Rücken auf ihre Kosten gemauschelt. Eigentlich sollten die Verbände daher ein erhebliches Eigeninteresse daran haben, transparent zu arbeiten. Dass die Gutsherrenart nur zu Ärger führt hätte man eigentlich aus Stuttgart 21 lernen können.



Da ist er, des Pudels Kern.

Genau darum dreht es sich. 

Ich denke wir haben wahrhaftig königlich aneinender vorbeidiskutiert. 

Sollte ich Dich zu heftig angegangen haben, so liegt das ausschließlich daran, dass hier jede Menge Herzblut im Spiel ist. Sorry.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Genau so ist das. Schön, dass wir wieder auf des Pudels kern zurück gefunden haben.



Ich hab Dein posting vorher nicht gelesen, ehrlich.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ist nur schwierig, wenn die Satzungen so etwas nicht vorsehen. - ....



Die Satzung sieht auch keine Fusion vor, also sollte es daran nicht scheitern. 
Ich sehe auch nicht für jeden Fall eine basisdemokratische Abstimmung als gewinnbringend an. Die Grünen früher und die Piraten heute verzetteln sich da oft in kleinen Detailfragen ohne eine gemeinsam Lösung zu bekommen. Aber eine Fusion ist schon ein ganz anderer Brocken und eine Abstimmung darüber würde zumindest die Verbände zwingen, offen für eine Fusion zu werben und auf die Bedürfnisse der Angler in wichtigen Fragen besser einzugehen. So können Ungereimtheiten und Fehler am besten ausgemerzt werden. Wegen mir kann ein solcher Prozess auch ruhih noch die Zeit dauern die er dafür braucht. Hauptsache es kommt dabei etwas raus, was allen weitestgehend gerecht wird und von der Mehrheit mitgetragen werden kann.
Und wenn das z.B. ein Setzkkescherverbot bedeutet, weil es die Mehrheit auf Grund der vorliegenden unverrückbaren Faktenlage so will, dann werde ich eben klein bei geben und meinen Kescher fortan für Schmetterlinge nutzen:q.

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: darf man Schmetterlinge eigentlich.... duck und wech


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab Dein posting vorher nicht gelesen, ehrlich.



Schon klar, dass hatte der Freiherr zu Guttenberg auch immer wieder behauptet:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ist nur schwierig, wenn die Satzungen so etwas nicht vorsehen.



Naja, im Grunde schon. Wenn man mal global über die gesamte Struktur herab schaut, gibt es eine lückenlose Informatonskette bis zum Angler vor Ort.

Die Frage ist nur, wie stark diese Kette ist und wenn ich mir beispielsweise meinen LV ansehe, der es bis dato nicht geschafft hat, seine Mitglieder (die Kreisanglerverbände) ausreichend zu informieren, dann weis ich auch, warum beim Angler unten gar nichts ankommt.

Denn die Kette würde sich über den Kreisanglerverband hin zum Vereinsvorsitzenden und schlußendlich zum Angler an der Basis spannen - tut sie aber eben offensichtlich nicht.

Es ist klar, dass ein LV nicht jeden einzelnen Angler informieren muss bzw. kann - dazu sind ja solche Informationsflüsse gedacht. Nur sind sie im vorliegenden Fall alles andere als mit Wasser (respektive Informationen) gefüllt.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Des Pudels Kern
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI0G_RwHlYo:) Damit ihr euch nicht streiten müßt

Wenn es etwas mehr Info ( nicht jeden Pups) und von mir aus innerhalb der definierten Strukturen gäbe und es muß nicht twitter sein, die Internetseiten der Verbände würde mir glatt reichen, würde auch Vertrauen entstehen, da brauchts dann nicht den Gedanken an ne Angler-Volksabstimmung ( wieviel% da wohl ohne das Versprechen von zusätzlichem Besatz kommen?)
 Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (29. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ... da brauchts dann nicht den Gedanken an ne Angler-Volksabstimmung ( wieviel% da wohl ohne das Versprechen von zusätzlichem Besatz kommen?)
> Gruß A.



Der war gut:q, wenn auch leider nicht ganz an der Realität vorbei.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gerade weils ich der VDSF ja als Tierschutzverband geriert besteht ja weiterhin die Gefahr weiterer Restriktionen. 

Also nochmal, weil bis jetzt niemand auch nur einen einzigen, weitere nachvollziehbaren Grund - ausser dem bereits widelegten der "gemeinsamen Stimme" - genannt hat:
Es soll fusioniert werden, damit die Angler mit einer Stimme im Bund/Europa sprechen können, ist immer das Argument - ansonsten gibts ja keine Argumente - weder von DAV noch VDSF genannte jedenfalls - nur mögliche Gefahren...

Wenn das aber der einzige Grund ist, warum dann fusionieren?

Mit einer Stimme sprechen könnte man jetzt schon auch ohne Fusion - wenn man sich einig wäre.

Hätte vermutlich sogar dann mehr Gewicht, wenn beide Verbände immer das Gleiche sagen und wollen würden, als wenns nur einer wäre. Ob im Bund oder in Europa.

Da augenscheinlich aber keinerlei Einigkeit über angelpolitische Ziele und Inhalte da ist, die man gemeinsam vertreten könnte, zu was dann übertreten als DAV in den VDSF?

Damit man dann nix mehr zu sagen hat?

Oder weil der DAV inzwischen soweit ist, den Restriktivismus vom VDSF eh zu übernehmen?

Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?


Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?

Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?

Irgendeinen?

Wenigsten einen noch?

Wird für irgendeinen DAV-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn der DAV nicht mehr existiert?

Wird für irgendeinen VDSF-Angler irgendwas besser, wenn zukünftig die Alternative fehlt?

Wird für irgendeinen nicht organisierten Angler irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?

Wird für am Angeln interessierte Menschen irgendwas besser mit nur einem Verband?


Bitte da wirklich um konkrete Antworten, da mir zugegeben schlicht nicht ein Argument einfällt, wozu die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF irgendeinem Angler irgendwas Positives bringen sollte - Es bringt nur mögliche Gefahren, mehr nicht....... 


Konkret!

Keine Wünsche.

Fakten!


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Der Einfluss der Anglerschaft auf die Politik ist sein Jahren deutlich geringer, als ihr Anteil an der Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft ausmacht. Die Angler sind zweifelsfrei politisch unterrepräsentiert. Insoweit dürfte wohl Einigkeit bestehen. Woran liegt dies. Da ich weder Jesus bin, mir kein Gras aus den Taschen wächst und auch mein T-Shirt nicht leuchtet, kann ich *wie alle* nur Vermutungen anstellen.

Wir haben mit dem DAV einen Verband, der zwar für die Rechte der Angler aktiv werden will, dessen politischer Einfluss aber gegen Null geht. Zu allem Überfluss biedern sich Teile des DAV auch noch an den NABU an, anstelle sich selber ein Image als Naturschützer zu erarbeiten.

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir einen VDSF, der als anerkannter Naturschutzverband an den Gesetzgebungsverfahren beteiligt wird (soweit seine Belange tangiert sind) und der auch aufgrund dieses Status in wichtigen Gremien, wie Landschaftsbeiräten vertreten ist, der aber diesen politischen Einfluss nicht ausreichend für die Interessen der Angler ausnutzt. 

Kurzum: Der eine Verband will, aber kann nicht und der andere Verband kann, aber will nicht.

Bei dieser Konstellation geht kein Weg an einer Fusion vorbei. Nur so können wir *einen Verband erhalten, der will und kann*.

Das eigentliche Problem sind letztlich aber nicht die Verbände. Das eigentliche Problem, sind die Angler selbst. Wenn die Angler nicht endlich beginnen, sich als einen politischen Faktor zu begreifen und anfangen ihren Hintern zu bewegen, um die Politik im Ganzen aber vor allem auch die Politik in den Verbänden in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen, wird sich die Situation nicht verbessern. Weder mit einem gemeinsamen, noch mit zwei Verbänden. Das fängt in den Vereinen an, wo ein chronischer Mangel an Leuten besteht, die freiwillig in die Vorstand gehen. _Folge:_ Die wenigen, auf die sich die Vorstandsarbeit dann verteilt, haben keine Zeit auch noch die Versammlungen der Bezirke und Regional- bzw. Landesverbände zu besuchen. _Weitere Folge:_ Es fehlt damit an kritischen Mehrheiten in den Landesverbänden. So wird natürlich auch bei den Versammlungen der Bundesverbände kein Druck aufgebaut. 

Die Auffassung von Thomas, man müsse sich erst über die konkreten Ziele einig sein, bevor man einen gemeinsamen Verband bildet, hört sich zwar gut an, könnte aber auf mangelnde praktische politischer Erfahrung hindeuten. Denn so ist dies in der Vergangenheit noch nie gelaufen. 

Alle gewichtigen politischen Parteien haben sich erst gegründet und sich danach auf ein Parteiprogramm geeinigt. Dies oft nach zähen innerparteilichen Auseinandersetzungen. Bestens Beispiel hierfür sind die Grünen oder ganz aktuell die Piraten.

Europa hat zunächst die EWG, später die EU gegründet und bis heute liegt keine europäische Verfassung vor. Genauso wenig ist man sich über eine gemeinsame Innen-, Außen oder Finanzpolitik einig, wie die jüngsten Ereignisse zeigen. 

Wie ihr vielleicht gemerkt habt, habe ich bei der mangelnden praktischen Erfahrung von Thomas im Konjunktiv geschrieben. Dies, weil ich natürlich nicht davon ausgehe, dass ihm diese Zusammenhänge verborgen geblieben sind. Das wird der Gute Thomas schon wissen. Der Grund für Thomas dürfte wohl mehr darin liegen, dass er eigentlich überhaupt keine Fusion will. Dies sagt er aber nur nicht. Thomas, man kann gegen die Fusion sein, nur dann sollte man das klar sagen und nicht so einen wischi waschi Unfug von sich geben. 

Um aber auch noch auf deine Fragen zu antworten. Es geht hier nicht um ein Abzählen von Gründen die für oder gegen eine Fusion sprechen. Nach dem Motto drei Gründe dafür, zwei dagegen – komm lass uns fusionieren. Auch mit deinen Suggestivfragen versuchst du nur deine waren Motive zu verschleiern. Die Notwendigkeit einer Fusion ergibt sich alleine aus dem Zugewinn an politischem Einfluss. Dieser eine Punkt überragt alle anderen so weit, dass der Rest dagegen kleingeistiger Pillepalle ist. Wer etwas gegen zu starke Restriktionen der Angelei durch den VDSF tun will, der sollte endlich seinen Hintern zu entsprechenden Versammlungen bewegen, passende Anträge zur Tagesordnung stellen und damit innerhalb des Verbandes eine Diskussion auslösen. 

Ausschließlich hier im Forum Dampf ablassen und ansonsten die Faust in der Tasche balle hilft nicht. Wenn das Forum nur als Überdruckventil benutzt wird, ist es kontraproduktiv.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja, deine Ansichten in allen Ehren aber da 



KoljaK schrieb:


> Wir haben mit dem DAV einen Verband, der zwar für die Rechte der Angler aktiv werden will, dessen politischer Einfluss aber gegen Null geht.



solltest du nochmal genauer bei denen nachfragen, die unter dem gegen Null gehenden politischen Einfluß "zu leiden" haben.

Wir dürfen in diesem Punkt getrost davon ausgehen, dass der politische Einfluß zumindest soweit gedien ist, dass die Angler in den DAV-Verbänden ein Höchstmaß an anglerischer Freiheit genießen dürfen.

Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass die anglerischen Freiheiten der DAVler derzeit das maximal Machbare im Hinblick auf geltendes Bundesrecht (Naturschutz, Tierschutz) darstellen.

Wenn du mich fragst, wüsste ich so aus dem Stehgreif nichtmal, was mir nun noch an Freiheiten fehlen könnten und wo "mein" DAV noch Bedürfniss zur Veränderung verspüren sollte.

Ganz ehrlich Kolja, der DAV kann und will - nur besteht nach meiner Ansicht im Moment keine Notwendigkeit. Selbst die Kormoranpolitik in den DAV-Gebieten (und hier wird es in der Tat sehr politisch) kann man als gelungen bezeichnen - zumindest, wenn man die Entwicklung der Bestände betrachtet und sich verinnerlicht, welchen Anteil der DAV an den zugrunde liegenden Diskussionen hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Sorry Kolja, viele faktische Fehler:


> Wir haben mit dem DAV einen Verband, der zwar für die Rechte der Angler aktiv werden will, dessen politischer Einfluss aber gegen Null geht.


Unter anderem durch die gute politische Arbeit des DAV gibt es in den DAV-dominierten Bundesländenr deutlich liberalere Fischereigesetze - also einfach falsch und in der Praxis widerlegt, was Du schreibst.



			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dieser Konstellation geht kein Weg an einer Fusion vorbei.


Stimmt, eine Fusion wäre schon klase - nur gehts real um eine schlichte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF, hat rein gar nichts mit Fusion zutun, schon gar nicht mit einer "auf gleicher Augenhöhe" und schon zweimal nicht, um die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten..



			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auffassung von Thomas, man müsse sich erst über die konkreten Ziele einig sein, bevor man einen gemeinsamen Verband bildet, hört sich zwar gut an, könnte aber auf mangelnde praktische politischer Erfahrung hindeuten. Denn so ist dies in der Vergangenheit noch nie gelaufen.


In der Vergangenheit war die Erde auch ne Scheibe.....
Und in der jüngsten Vergangenheit gibts auf einmal in der "richtigen" Politik Piraten..

Man kann viel mehr bewegen, als man denkt, wenn man in Bewegung kommt.

Und wir machen nichts, als wenigstens für etwas Bewegung zu sorgen - unter den Anglern...

Denn das für Angler weder Verbände noch Funktionäre, wie sie sich heute geben,  auch nur ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig sind oder gar Gesprächspartner, das ist auch glockenklar.




			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund für Thomas dürfte wohl mehr darin liegen, dass er eigentlich überhaupt keine Fusion will.


Doch, siehe oben, eine Fusion, aber eben keine Übernahme.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226495




			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Die Notwendigkeit einer Fusion ergibt sich alleine aus dem Zugewinn an politischem Einfluss.


Dazu (weil auch so einfach nicht richtig):
Wenn zwei unterschiedliche Verbände in der Politik die gleiche Meinung vertreten, ist das mehr politischer Einfluss, als wenn das "nur" ein Verband (ob fusioniert oder übernommen) macht.

Und es geht nicht nur um politischen Einfluss per se, sondern darum, den auch für und nicht gegen Angler einzusetzen, wie gerade der VDSF bisher - und der sich übernehmen lassen wollende DAV ist ja nun wohl schon auf dem gleichen Weg - Prost Mahlzeit...


Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, plädierst Du also dafür, dass man erstmal die lästige Konkurrenz ausschalten und übernehmen/fusionieren soll, dass man dann die Unfähigen beider Seiten zusammenzubringen um mit deren bewiesener Unfähigkeit dann endlich was Besseres für Angler hinzukriegen?

Meine reale politische Erfahrung sagt mir, dass da nie was Vernünftiges für Angler rauskommen kann....

Daher halte ich Deinen Grundansatz  - zuerst mal die Verbände und Funktionäre machen zu lassen - für falsch.

Die haben seit Jahrezehnten immer wieder bewiesen, dass sies nicht können und nicht wollen.......


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kolja, deine Ansichten in allen Ehren aber da
> 
> solltest du nochmal genauer bei denen nachfragen, die unter dem gegen Null gehenden politischen Einfluß "zu leiden" haben.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir Recht, wenn man sich mit Dingen beschäftigt, wie C&R, Wettfischen usw. Das ist in meinen Augen Pillepalle. Wenn ich einen Fisch zurücksetzen will, dann tu ich es. Thomas hat ja recht damit, dass es diesbezüglich zuletzt keine Verurteilungen mehr gegeben hat. Also was soll es. Wettangeln lässt sich als Hegefischen durchführen usw. Ich habe auch noch nicht festgestellt, dass die Forellenteiche auf VDSF- Gebiet weniger geworden sind. 

Was wir brauchen, sind mehr und bessere (natürlichere) Gewässer. Das Ansehen der Angelfischerei im Ganzen muss verbessert werden. Wir brauchen mehr Einfluss in den Schulen, Gemeinden, Kreise, Städte, Landtage und den Bundestag. Die Zusammenarbeit mit ähnlichen Interessengruppen wie die Jägerschaft muss intensiviert werden, damit wir gemeinsam noch mehr politisch in unserem Sinne verändern können. Natürlich hängen ganz viele dieser Dinge mit dem Naturschutz zusammen. Angeln ist untrennbar mit Naturschutz verbunden. Was die deutschen Gewässer angeht haben Naturschutzverbände wie der NABU, BUND usw. den Angler aber bereits den Rang abgelaufen. Hier bedarf es einer erheblichen Anstrengung verlorenes Terrain zurückzugewinnen. Wir müssen eine Situation schaffen, bei der die Städte und Gemeinden als ersten an den örtlichen Angelverein denken, wenn es um Rat oder Bewirtschaftung eines kommunalen Gewässers geht und nicht an den NABU. Schaut man sich den Schulunterricht in den Grundschulen, insbesondere in den für uns Anglern interessanten Klassen 3 und 4 an, findet man dort mehr Gedankengut der vom NABU geprägt ist, als von Anglern. Noch immer dürfen Kinder erst im Alter von 10 Jahren selbstständig angeln. Was soll der Quatsch! – Dies sind aber genau die zukunftsweisenden Themen. Wer sich ständig nur Gedanken über C&R, Wettfischen ö. ä. macht schaut nach hinten und nicht nach vorne. Deshalb ist es für mich Pillepalle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Dies sind aber genau die Zukunftsweisenden Themen. Wer sich ständig nur Gedanken über C&R, Wettfischen ö. ä. macht schaut nach hinten und nicht nach Vorne. Deshalb ist es für mich Pillepalle.


Stimmt, c+r und Wettfischen etc. sind ja nur aktuelle Besipiele für das Versagen der Verbände - nicht mehr, aber leider auch nicht weniger.

Ansonsnten hast Du recht - NUR:
*Sollen das die Verbände und Funktionäre erreichen, die bereits ihre Unfähigkeit über Jahrzehnte in diesen Themenfeldern bewiesen haben?*

Noch dazu, wenn dann der "angelpolitische Wettbewerb" durch eine Übernahme wegfällt und damit auch der Druck, tatsächlich und real etwas zu ändern?


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt, c+r und Wettfischen etc. sind ja nur aktuelle Besipiele für das Versagen der Verbände - nicht mehr, aber leider auch nicht weniger.
> 
> Ansonsnten hast Du recht - NUR:
> *Sollen das die Verbände und Funktionäre erreichen, die bereits ihre Unfähigkeit über Jahrzehnte in diesen Themenfeldern bewiesen haben?*
> ...


Wer sind den die Funktionäre, die es ändern können. Doch nur die Angler denen die jetzige Verbandspolitik auf den Senkel geht und die ihren Hintern zu entsprechenden Versammlungen bewegt bekommen und sich auch in entsprechende Gremien wählen lassen- - Klar ist das natürlich Arbeit. Wenn man diese Arbeit aber nicht machen will, kann der Leidensdruck ja nicht allzu groß sein. Wie heißt es so schön in einem Lied der Ärzte. 

"Du bist nicht Schuld daran, dass die Welt ist, wie sie ist. Du bist nur Schuld daran, wenn sie so bleibt." (sinngemäß)


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

gibt es andere bessere bundesverbände?


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> gibt es andere bessere bundesverbände?


Der NABU ist sehr aktiv. #q


----------



## ivo (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gewählt wird nur der, der die Linie passender weise vertritt. Querdenker sind da nicht gerade willkommen.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Der NABU ist sehr aktiv. #q







ok.

da ist mir die fusion von vdsf und dav angenehmer.
auch wenn ich auf die feederweltmeisterschaft 20XX in deutschland verzichten muss.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Thomas: Der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen unseren Positionen ist der:

Du willst Änderung von außerhalb eines gemeinsamen Verbandes und ich will Änderung aus dem gemeinsamen Verband heraus. Vorteil meiner Position ist, dass einheitliches Auftreten der Anglerschaft nach außen hin gewahrt bleibt. Es ist doch Traumtänzerei zu glauben, dass sich eine Einigkeit beim Bestehen zweier Verbände besser herstellen lässt, als bei einem gemeinsamen Verband.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Gewählt wird nur der, der die Linie passender weise vertritt. Querdenker sind da nicht gerade willkommen.



das ist doch überall und immer so.

als querdenker muss man halt für seine sache werben und angler auf seine seite ziehn.
man muss aber auch damit rechnen, dass diese meinung nicht jedermans meinung ist.
und da wir in einer demokratie leben zählt immer noch die mehrheit undnicht der einzelne querdenker.

auch wenn manche querdenker ihrer zeit voraus sind oder waren.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Gewählt wird nur der, der die Linie passender weise vertritt. Querdenker sind da nicht gerade willkommen.


 Die Wahlen in einem Landes/ Regional- Verband werden demokratisch durchgeführt. Wenn du die Mehrheit an Stimmen auf dich Vereinigst, dann gewinnst du die Wahl. Völlig klar, dass man diese Ziel nicht von heute auf morgen erreicht. Mehrheitsbeschaffung ist schweißtreibende Arbeit. Das bestreite ich nicht. Vermutlich muss man sich auch einen Sturzhelm anziehen, weil die Etablierten vermutlich nicht freiwillig das Feld räumen. - Aber so funktionier Demokratie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> @Thomas: Der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen unseren Positionen ist der:
> 
> Du willst Änderung von außerhalb eines gemeinsamen Verbandes und ich will Änderung aus dem gemeinsamen Verband heraus.



Auch wieder falsch.
Ich will einen Verband, der etwas für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland positiv macht.

Der Weg ist dabei egal....

Nur glaube ich eben nicht, dass die jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre dazu willens und in der Lage sind.

Sie haben das ja schon über Jahrzehnte bewiesen, dass sies weder können noch wollen.

Also ist eine Änderung in eine für Angler positive Richtung mit den jetzigen Verbänden/Strukturen und handelnden Personen schlicht nicht realisierbar. 

Wenn sich die Angler weiterhin aber nicht wehren und sich das nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern auch noch bezahlen ünber die Mitgliedsbeiträge ihrer Vereine, solange wird sich nichts ändern....

Warum auch?

Fehlt der Druck, gibts ja für die jetzt Handelnden keinen Grund was zu ändern.

Warum sollten die Verbände und Funktionäre auf einmal gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen?

Warum sollten sie ihre Angler informieren und mitnehmen wollen?

Warum sollten sie nicht nachvollziehbare Finanzdinge offenlegen (VDF-GmbH)?


Sie werden weiter in Hinterzimmern mauscheln, ihre elenden Kämpfe um Macht, Pfründe, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten weiter austragen, Angler weiter weder vernünftig informieren noch einbinden oder mitnehmen.

Und wir können nichts weiter machen, als über diese Funktionäre und Verbände und deren Unfähigkleit zu berichten (und da kommt in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges Bemerkenswertes ;-))))

Damit die Angler mal mitkriegen was da läuft.

Wenn die dann diese Verbände und Funktionäre so weitzermachen lassen und auch noch finanzieren über ihren Vereinsbeitrag, nun denn - wir könnens nicht ändern.

Ausser weiterzumachen, das Samenkorn zu legen und darauf zu vertrauen, dass man zwar eine alle Menschen eine Zeitlang bescheixxen kann, eine kleine Zahl von Menschen auch für immer - aber eben nicht ALLE Menschen  für AlLLE Zeit...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja, über die Ziele und wofür ein Anglerverband einstehen soll, sind wir uns weitestgehend einig.

Im Grunde geht es "nur" darum, den Weg zu finden.

Das aber scheint geichsam auch das größte Probem zu sein.

Wir sind uns, denke ich, einig, dass der VDSF sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert hat, ja sogar eher negativ auf die ausübung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland eingewirkt hat. 

Nun dagst Du, lass uns erst mal Verschmelzen ( Fusionieren ist übrigens ein Unwort in VDSF-Kreisen) und dann von innen heraus Veränderungen herbeiführen.
Dabei ist es aber zu bedenken, dass im VDSF seit Jahrzehnten jegliche Bemühungen veränderungswilliger Funktionäre im Keim erstickt wurden. Was mit nicht Fahnentreuen Mitgliedern passierte, ist oft genug geschildert worden. 
Jetzt soll im Nachgang der Verschmelzung eine Veränderung herbeigeführt werden, und zwar mit einer gewaltigen Mehrheit genau derjenigen Funktionäre, die sich jahrzehntelang dagegen gewehrt haben?
Jetzt sollen wir darauf setzen, dass aus Kreisen der Angler eine neue Funktionärsgeneration den alten Muff ablöst und die Angelfischerei liberalisiert? Auch eine Hoffnung, die sich seit Jahrzehnten nicht erfüllt hat. Nicht zuletzt auch, weil "Nestbeschmutzer" im VDSF keine Chance haben.

Du meinst es wäre nicht von Nöten, vor der Gründung eines Neuen Verbandes eine Vision, ein gemeinsames Ziel zu formulieren, an dem sich alle nachgängigen Aktivitäten orientieren müssen.
Nun, ich kenne keinen Konzern, keine Partei, bei der sich die Gründungsmitglieder oder Verhandlungspartner nicht vorher Gedanken gemacht haben, was genau sie in Zukunft erreichen wollen. 
Es gibt keine Partei, die sich gegründet hat nach dem Motto: Och, wir gründen nun mal und schauen dann, wie unsere politische Grundausrichtung aussieht. 
Es gibt in der Wirtschaft keine Fusion, bei der die Verhandlungspartner gesagt haben, lass uns mal Fusionieren und dann schauen wir, wie wir Geld verdienen.

Sowas gibt es nur in der Deutschen Angelfischerei. 

Weiter darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Fusion erst kürzlich wegen unvereinbarer Gegensätze gescheitert schien. Und diese Gegensätze sollen nun entweder über Nacht verschwunden sein, oder im Nachgang der erfolgten Verschmelzung ausgeräumt werden?

Nein. Die drei größten Landesverbände und MV im Hintergrund hatten die Schnauze voll und haben beiden Präsidenten mit Austritt gedroht, wenn sie die Fusion nicht hinbekommen. Unter diesem Druck machen beide nun gute Mine zum bösen Spiel und wollen diese erzwungene Fusion durchziehen. Das ist nicht mal ein Ansatz von Vereinbarkeit oder einem gemeinsamen Ziel. Da geht es schlicht um eine Fusion aus Selbstzweck, um nicht nachher ohne, oder nur mit einem kläglichen Rest von Mitgliedern dazustehen.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass in einem solchen Verband im Nachgang positive Veränderungen durchgesetzt werden können.

Im Gegenteil. Nach der Fusion werden die Grabenkämpfe der zusammengezwungenen Parteien erst so richtig losgehen.
Wenn man zwei Hunde in jeweils eigenen Käfigen hält und sich immer wieder gegenseitig anbellen, dann ist es keine Option, beide in einen Käfig zu stecken, in der Hoffnung, dass die sich dann aneinander gewöhnen und vertragen. Nein, die werden sich in diesem gemeinsamen Käfig erst mal an die Gurgel gehen und der stärkere der beiden wird den schwächeren dominieren. ( Anmerkung: Das ist eine Metapher, ich bezeichne die Funktionäre nicht als Hunde)
Und dabei hat der Hund einen gravierenden Vorteil, dessen Käfig als der gemeinsame auserkoren wird.

Und so wird es vielleicht so sein, dass da nach dem zerbeißen zwar mit einer Stimme gesprochen wird, aber nicht mit einer gemeinsamen, sondern mit der des stärkeren.

Unter diesen Voraussetzungen ist es wahrhaft besser, wir behalten zwei Verbände, um Optionen und Gegengewichte offen zu halten. 

Nein, ich bleibe dabei.

Ein öffentlich erklärtes Ziel, eine Vision der sich alle Aktivitäten der Zukunft unterzuordnen haben, ist Grundvoraussetzung dafür, dass der Deutsche Angler seine Geschicke in die Hände eines einzigen Verbandes legt.


----------



## angler1996 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Wahlen in einem Landes/ Regional- Verband werden demokratisch durchgeführt. Wenn du die Mehrheit an Stimmen auf dich Vereinigst, dann gewinnst du die Wahl. Völlig klar, dass man diese Ziel nicht von heute auf morgen erreicht. Mehrheitsbeschaffung ist schweißtreibende Arbeit. Das bestreite ich nicht. Vermutlich muss man sich auch einen Sturzhelm anziehen, weil die Etablierten vermutlich nicht freiwillig das Feld räumen. - Aber so funktionier Demokratie.


 
Stimmt - die Wahlen in *einem *LV oder so
Nur haben wir in Bezug auf Bund eine andere Situation, wir haben dero 2. Und die haben nach den Jahren der "schmerzlichen" Trennung seit der Wende eigentlich alle Zeit der Welt ein Statut zu erarbeiten, was bitte keine Sonntagsrede wird und Ziele zu definieren ( u.a. auch in Bezug auf Kinder an der Angel, was sicher wesentlciher ist als alles C&R ) und Strukturen zu schaffen und über ihre grundsätzlichen Postionen dazu die Angler zu informieren.
Die Konsequenzen vom Fehlen einer funktionierenden Verfassung kann man am Beispiel Europas am besten sehen, da geb ich die unbestritten Recht. Warum sollen wir den selben Fehler machen?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wieder falsch.
> Ich will einen Verband, der etwas für Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland positiv macht.
> 
> Der Weg ist dabei egal....
> ...


 Da kann ich nur zum Marsch durch die Institutionen aufrufen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also ist eine Änderung in eine für Angler positive Richtung mit den jetzigen Verbänden/Strukturen und handelnden Personen schlicht nicht realisierbar.


 Personen und Strukturen kann man nur von  innen heraus ändern. Von Außen Rummosern hilft da wenig. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Angler weiterhin aber nicht wehren und sich das nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern auch noch bezahlen ünber die Mitgliedsbeiträge ihrer Vereine, solange wird sich nichts ändern....


 Was heißt denn hier wehren. Hier im Forum posten wird die Angelwelt nicht ändern.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie werden weiter in Hinterzimmern mauscheln, ihre elenden Kämpfe um Macht, Pfründe, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten weiter austragen, Angler weiter weder vernünftig informieren noch einbinden oder mitnehmen.


 Dies ist in allen Verbänden so, ob fusioniert oder nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wir können nichts weiter machen, als über diese Funktionäre und Verbände und deren Unfähigkleit zu berichten (und da kommt in den nächsten Wochen noch einiges Bemerkenswertes ;-))))


 Doch: politisch aktiv werden, für Mehrheiten sorgen und sich wählen lassen!


----------



## Dunraven (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?
> 
> Einen einzigen logischen, nachvollziehbaren Grund, der was Positives für Angler bringen würde?
> 
> ...




Wurde doch schon einer genannt.
Es gibt massive EU Fördertöpfe die sich öffnen wenn es einen Ansprechpartner gibt statt zwei die sich darum streiten.
Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, aber das wurde hier zumindest mal als nachvollziehbarer Grund genannt, neben der einen Stimme.



KoljaK schrieb:


> Schaut man sich den Schulunterricht in den  Grundschulen, insbesondere in den für uns Anglern interessanten Klassen 3  und 4 an, findet man dort mehr Gedankengut der vom NABU geprägt ist,  als von Anglern. Noch immer dürfen Kinder erst im Alter von 10 Jahren  selbstständig angeln. Was soll der Quatsch!



Hm keine Ahnung wie es bei Dir ist, aber Angel AGs in den Klassen 5+6 sind nun nicht so ungewöhnlich und wie Du auf 10 Jahre kommst kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ab 8 Jahren können sie eine Begleitschein bekommen um sich in Begleitung eines Anglers mit Prüfung auf die selbige vorzubereiten. Wenn Du das als nicht selbstständig ansiehst, ok, aber es macht Sinn das sie es von jemanden der sich auskennt gezeigt bekommen bevor sie alleine los dürfen. Und ja sie fischen selbstständig, sie sind aber eben dabei unter der Aufsicht von jemanden der ihnen hilft wenn sie Probleme haben beim Haken lösen, mit den Montagen, beim keschern, drillen, ect. und der auch weiß wie man den Fang dann schonend tötet wenn er mit soll.

Von daher sind die Bedingungen locker gegeben, das Problem ist halt nur das da nicht der Verband gefragt ist sondern der lokale Verein. Nur der hat die Leute vor Ort die eben in der Schule mal erklären können wie die Kinder ganz legal angeln können (sie machen es ja so oder so) und der kann eben die Schule unterstützen bei Angel AGs, denn die Schule kann nicht so einfach sagen wir gehen jetzt an den Kanal vor der Haustür angeln, die müssen da auch beachten das der Verein die Erlaubnis erteilen muss (und zumindest bei uns liegt jede der 3 Schulen direkt am Kanal, nur durch eine Straße getrennt, und im Nachbarort ist es ebenfalls so, nur mit dem Vorteil das dort das Angelrecht bei der Gemeinde liegt und die jedem Bürger das Angeln erlaubt). 

Da kann der Verein vor Ort also deutlich mehr machen als der Verband. Der Verband könnte höchstens kostenlos Infomaterial an die Schulen geben, aber das wäre bei allen Schulen im Land sicher auch ein sehr großer Kostenfaktor. Nur er kann halt nicht das machen was nur der Verein vor Ort regeln und absprechen kann.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Stimmt - die Wahlen in *einem *LV oder so
> Nur haben wir in Bezug auf Bund eine andere Situation, wir haben dero 2. Und die haben nach den Jahren der "schmerzlichen" Trennung seit der Wende eigentlich alle Zeit der Welt ein Statut zu erarbeiten, was bitte keine Sonntagsrede wird und Ziele zu definieren ( u.a. auch in Bezug auf Kinder an der Angel, was sicher wesentlciher ist als alles C&R ) und Strukturen zu schaffen und über ihre grundsätzlichen Postionen dazu die Angler zu informieren.
> Die Konsequenzen vom Fehlen einer funktionierenden Verfassung kann man am Beispiel Europas am besten sehen, da geb ich die unbestritten Recht. Warum sollen wir den selben Fehler machen?
> Gruß A.


Es wird sich aber nicht etwas dadurch änder, dass man beim status quo verharrt und die beiden Verbände weiter Knüppel zwischen die beine werfen. Daher muss als erstes die Vereinigung her. Natürlich muss man danach politische Zielbestimmungen vornehmen.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es wird sich aber nicht etwas dadurch änder, dass man beim status quo verharrt und die beiden Verbände weiter Knüppel zwischen die beine werfen. Daher muss als erstes die Vereinigung her. Natürlich muss man danach politische Zielbestimmungen vornehmen.




der vdsf hat ja die möglichkeit sich erstmal selber zu reformieren.
nur danach besteht erst recht kein grund zur fusion. denn dann werden sämtliche lv abgeworben.

im grunde pille wie palle.


oder halt...wenn man die alten funktionäre nicht will...einen eigenen verband gründen.

wer macht den vorsitz? thomas oder ralle24?


----------



## angler1996 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es wird sich aber nicht etwas dadurch änder, dass man beim status quo verharrt und die beiden Verbände weiter Knüppel zwischen die beine werfen. Daher muss als erstes die Vereinigung her. Natürlich muss man danach politische Zielbestimmungen vornehmen.


zu dem Thema Vereinigung als Selbstzweck hatte Ralle genügend geschrieben. 
Auf dem status quo verharren momentan nur 2, indem Sie nicht die Chance nutzen und einen neuen, besseren Verband auf den Weg bringen ( siehe Text Dr. Thomas Günther), der den neu enstehenden Strukturen gerecht wird.

Erst vereinigen und dann bestimmen wohin es geht?
Sorry, aber ich vereinige mich doch nur zu einen Verein/ Verband, wenn ich einen bestimmten Zweck verfolge , ansonsten ist das Unsinn und ich stelle fest, dass ich bei den Taubenzüchtern gelandet bin.
Sicher ist ein Statut nicht dazu da, nun jeden Wunsch der denkbar ist zu Papier zu bringen, aber einige grundsätzlich Positionen darf man sich schon abringen. 

Gruß A.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wohin das erst vereinen und dann denken führen kann, sieht man am Modell "Europa". Das ist nämlich, geht man nach den Meinungen führender deutscher Wirtschaftleuten, gescheitert - und zwar genau aus dem Grund, weil erst vereinigt wurde und dann der Willensbildungsprozess begonnen hat.

Auch das Beispiel Grüne und Piraten ist eher ein negatives Beispiel: die Grünen haben sich aus einer Protesthaltung heraus gegründet, sich dann irgendwann mal ein salonfähiges Konzept verpasst und mussten viele Jahre in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verharren, bevor sie lokale Regierungsgewalt bekamen. Die Piraten hatten von Anfang an ein halbwegs stimmiges Konzept. Erst nachdem das stand, gabs in Deutschland die Parteigründung und mit dem September 2011 wenige Jahre später dann schon die erste Regierungsbeteiligung.

Und gerade der Erfolg der Piraten zeigt eines ganz deutlich: Transparenz und ungehinderter Informatuonsfluss sind heute der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Dafür bedarf es aber im Grunde keines fusionierten Verbandes, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wohin das erst vereinen und dann denken führen kann, sieht man am Modell "Europa". Das ist nämlich, geht man nach den Meinungen führender deutscher Wirtschaftleuten, gescheitert - und zwar genau aus dem Grund, weil erst vereinigt wurde und dann der Willensbildungsprozess begonnen hat.
> 
> Auch das Beispiel Grüne und Piraten ist eher ein negatives Beispiel: die Grünen haben sich aus einer Protesthaltung heraus gegründet, sich dann irgendwann mal ein salonfähiges Konzept verpasst und mussten viele Jahre in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verharren, bevor sie lokale Regierungsgewalt bekamen. Die Piraten hatten von Anfang an ein halbwegs stimmiges Konzept. Erst nachdem das stand, gabs in Deutschland die Parteigründung und mit dem September 2011 wenige Jahre später dann schon die erste Regierungsbeteiligung.
> 
> ...


Die Piraten versuchen aber gerade die Politik von innen heraus zu verändern, indem sie sich in entsprechende Gremien, nämlich die Parlamente wählen lassen. Sie machen keinen neuen Staat auf. Nimmt man sich also die Piraten zum Vorbild, dann spricht dies gerade für meine These.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die Piraten versuchen aber gerade die Politik von innen heraus zu verändern, indem sie sich in entsprechende Gremien, nämlich die Parlamente wählen lassen. Sie machen keinen neuen Staat auf. Nimmt man sich also die Piraten zum Vorbild, dann spricht dies gerade für meine These.



Da gebe ich dir durchaus recht.

ABER: der Weg, den Thomas favorisiert, nämlich erst einigen und dann fusionieren, wäre der eindeutig sinnvollere. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wohin das erst vereinen und dann denken führen kann, sieht man am Modell "Europa". Das ist nämlich, geht man nach den Meinungen führender deutscher Wirtschaftleuten, gescheitert - und zwar genau aus dem Grund, weil erst vereinigt wurde und dann der Willensbildungsprozess begonnen hat.
> 
> Auch das Beispiel Grüne und Piraten ist eher ein negatives Beispiel: die Grünen haben sich aus einer Protesthaltung heraus gegründet, sich dann irgendwann mal ein salonfähiges Konzept verpasst und mussten viele Jahre in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verharren, bevor sie lokale Regierungsgewalt bekamen. Die Piraten hatten von Anfang an ein halbwegs stimmiges Konzept. Erst nachdem das stand, gabs in Deutschland die Parteigründung und mit dem September 2011 wenige Jahre später dann schon die erste Regierungsbeteiligung.
> 
> ...




*hust*

transparenz?

hast du mitbekommen das sich mittlerweile einige piraten- abgeordnete gegen die angekündigte transparenz sträuben bzw. diese verweigern?
halbwegs stimmiges konzept?  naja konzept wohl, aber keine meinung und ahnung zu vielen anderen länderspezifischen fragen.

aber ist ja kein politik forum...


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir durchaus recht.
> 
> ABER: der Weg, den Thomas favorisiert, nämlich erst einigen und dann fusionieren, wäre der eindeutig sinnvollere. Meiner Meinung nach.



es wird ja nicht erst fusioniert und dann die satzung entworfen, sondern umgekehrt.   einigung wird schon hergestellt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Die Piraten versuchen aber gerade die Politik von innen heraus zu verändern, indem sie sich in entsprechende Gremien, nämlich die Parlamente wählen lassen.


Die jetzigen Verbände sind aber nicht ein Gremium wie ein Parlament - sie sind Parteien..

Und jetzt wollen sie zu einer Ein-Parteien-Diktatur werden...

Das ist noch nie gut gegagen - auch nicht bei den Anglern.

Als es nur den VDSF gab, sah man ja, wo das hinführte...

Nun hat man wenigstens eine Alternative - warum zurück zur Ein-Parteien-Diktatur?

Davon ab wird es mit Sicherheit eine Alternative geben, wenn die Verbände jetzt so weitermachen.

Denn das wird sich eine - unbestimmmte, logisch - Zahl an Anglern nicht mehr versagen lassen.

Es passiert schon viel mehr, als sich die jetzigen Betonköpfe in ihren verkrusteten Strukturen träumen lassen..

Nur eben nicht mehr mit ihnen, sondern an ihnen vorbei - weil sie selig schlafen und meinen so weitermachen zu können...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zum Marsch durch die Institutionen aufrufen.
> 
> Personen und Strukturen kann man nur von  innen heraus ändern. Von Außen Rummosern hilft da wenig.
> 
> ...



Natürlich hast Du auch da teilweise Recht.

Alleine durch die Beiträge hier im AB wird sich gar nix ändern. Jedenfalls nicht direkt.

Aber, und das sehe ich als unsere Aufgabe hier im AB an, es muss ohne Tabus aufgeklärt werden. Die Absichten, Vorgänge und Ergebnisse müssen einer breiten Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung gestellt werden und mehr noch, die Angler müssen mobilisiert werden. Es ist nicht nur damit getan, dass dieser oder jener reformwillige sich in die Verbandsarbeit einbringt, sondern dieser muss auch eine Möglichst große Unterstützung durch die Basis erfahren.

Das ist, was wir hier machen. Und das rummosern und posten hier im Forum ist unsere beste Möglichkeit, eine möglichst große Zahl von Anglern zu sensibilisieren und zu mobilisieren. 

Selbst Luku, einer unserer schärfsten Kritiker, hat sich ja erst durch unsere Arbeit hier dazu bewegt, sich überhaupt mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dass er unseren Argumenten nicht folgen kann oder will, ist dabei erst mal wurscht.
Aber er nimmt sich der Probleme an und bildet sich eine Meinung.

Das ist genau das, was wir erreichen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Sehen wirs doch pragmatisch:
Mit den jetzigen Verbänden und Funktionären hat man als Angler die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera - Es wird Zeit für Penicillin........


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehen wirs doch pragmatisch:
> Mit den jetzigen Verbänden und Funktionären hat man als Angler die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera - Es wird Zeit für Penicillin........



hoffen wir mal, das dieses penicillin kein placebo ist.


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die jetzigen Verbände sind aber nicht ein Gremium wie ein Parlament - sie sind Parteien..


 Und in welchem Parlament befinden sich die Parteien. – Nein: Veränderung geht nur von innen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als es nur den VDSF gab, sah man ja, wo das hinführte...



In punkto Transparenz ist der DAV auch nicht besser. Ein Beispiel:

Als wir noch im AGSB waren, wollte ich vom AGSB eine Mitgliederliste der angeschlossenen Vereine. Diese wurde mir verweigert. Dabei handelt es sich hierbei um eine der ganz wenigen Informationspflichten von Vereinen und Verbänden. Ich habe diesbezüglich sogar auf das Urteil des LG Saarbrücken 16 O 106/07 hingewiesen. Der AGSB hat sich aber dennoch geweigert. Ich halte es für zu einfach immer alle Schuld auf den VDSF abzuwälzen. In Punkto Transparenz tun sich die beiden Verbände nicht viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> In Punkto Transparenz ist der DAV auch nicht besser. Ein Beispiel:


Hat auch niemand behauptet.
Siehe (und beachte den Plural):


> Mit den jetzigen Verbänden und Funktionären hat man als Angler die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera - Es wird Zeit für Penicillin........





> Und in welchem Parlament befinden sich die Parteien.


Unsere Verbände in keinem, die meinen nur (noch), es würde nicht ohne sie gehen,..

Geht es, wahrscheinlich sogar besser, keinesfalls schlechter.


@ luku:
Penicillin ist ein Medikament, ein Placebo eben keines. So kann Penicillin eben kein Placebo sein - Aber was solls, andere Fakten stören Dich ja auch nicht.
Weiter so ;-))))


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehen wirs doch pragmatisch:
> Mit den jetzigen Verbänden und Funktionären hat man als Angler die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera - Es wird Zeit für Penicillin........


 Das Penicillin wären neue aktive Mitglieder, die bereit sind Arbeit zu investieren. Man könnte das ganze auch als Frischzellenkur bezeichnen. Die lässt sich aber leichter in einem als zwei Verbänden verpassen. Es müssen nach der Fusion allerdings die Energien der Reformwilligen gebündelt werden.


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand behauptet.
> Siehe (und beachte den Plural):
> 
> 
> ...



aber nur wenn auch drin ist was drauf steht. 

fakten interessieren mich sehr wohl.
aber unsachliche u. falsche argumente motivieren mich zum einspruch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Das Penicillin wären neue aktive Mitglieder, die bereit sind Arbeit zu investieren. Man könnte das ganze auch als Frischzellenkur bezeichnen. Die lässt sich aber leichter einem als zwei Verbänden verpassen


Du begreifst es nicht:
Man wirft keine gesunden Äpfel zu einem Korb faulender - man holt sich einen neuen Korb..


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du begreifst es nicht:
> Man wirft keine gesunden Äpfel zu einem Korb faulender - man holt sich einen neuen Korb..


Der DAV ist kein gesunder Apfel, er fault nur an anderen Stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du begreifst es nicht:
> ...


Wann willst Dus begreifen:
Ja, ich meine damit auch den DAV, der inzwischen sowenig taugt und sowenig vertrauenswürdig wie der VDSF auch ist - sie haben nicht allzulange gebraucht dazu, seit Bernd Mikulin weg ist.

Der DAV ist ein genauso fauler Apfel wie der VDSF - und genauso wenig tragbar als Vertreter der Angler in Ländern, Bund oder Europa..

Daher her mit einem neuen Korb und die fauligen Äpfel dahin, wohin sie gehören:
Auf den Kompost..


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wann willst Dus begreifen:
> Ja, ich meine damit auch den DAV, der inzwischen sowenig taugt und sowenig vertrauenswürdig wie der VDSF auch ist - sie haben nicht allzulange gebraucht dazu, seit Bernd Mikulin weg ist.
> 
> Der DAV ist ein genauso fauler Apfel wie der VDSF - und genauso wenig tragbar als Vertreter der Angler in Ländern, Bund oder Europa..
> ...


Die Konsequenz deiner Aussage führt aber zur Gründung eines völlig neuen Verbandes. Dann leg mal los!

Denkt man deinen Ansatz konsequent durch, dann kann es weder mit den Spitzenfunktionären des DAV, noch mit denen des VDSF was werden. Die einzige Konsequenz ist dann die Gründung eines neun Verbandes ohne die Funktionäre eines der alten Verbände.

Du hast jetzt die Wahl entweder bist du ein Traumtänzer (wenn du einen ganz neuen Verband gründen willst) oder deine Argumentation ist nicht schlüssig (wenn du mit den alten Kräften etwas Neues willst) oder du bist einfach nur destruktiv (weil du gegen alles bist, aber keine Alternativen bieten kannst). 

*Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, sowohl die Fusion, als auch die Reform von innen heraus sind alternativlos. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Denkt man deinen Ansatz konsequent durch, dann kann es weder mit den Spitzenfunktionären des DAV, noch mit denen des VDSF was werden.


So ist es..



> Du hast jetzt die Wahl entweder bist du ein Traumtänzer (wenn du einen ganz neuen Verband gründen willst) oder deine Argumentation ist nicht schlüssig (wenn du mit den alten Kräften etwas Neues willst) oder du bist einfach nur destruktiv (weil du gegen alles bist, aber keine Alternativen bieten kannst).



Seh ich anders
Die Verbände haben die Chance, die faulen Äpfel (also alle jetzt handelnden) selber auf den Kompost zu schmeissen.

Und sich dann vernünftig angelpolitisch zu positionieren und dafür zu sorgen, dass es dann Strukturen gibt, mit denen sie sowohl die Ziele umsetzen wie dabei die Angler mitnehmen können.

Oder es wird eben mindestens eine Alternative geben (wer die immer macht und woher die immer kommt und wie immer das dann organisiert ist).

Weder die Menschen noch die Angler lassen sich alles gefallen von der jetzigen Summierung der Inkompetenz.

Und heute kann man sich einfach und auch zielführend organiserien, dazu braucht man keine verkrusteten Strukturen, die nur Geld kosten.

Da gibt es heute Gott sei Dank ganz andere, einfachere Wege..

Und da bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, das da einiges kommt.
Von einigem wurde ich schon informiert, es passiert aber sicher auch einigies, was wir noch nicht wissen.

Und ich freue mich schon darüber, über Alternativen berichten zu dürfen.

Und noch haben die alten Vebände und Funktionäre die Wahl:
Angler ernst und mitnehmen - oder eben auf dem Kompost landen..

Auch wenn wir hier von (vielen) Jahren sprechen und nicht von ein paar Monaten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, sowohl die Fusion, als auch die Reform von innen heraus sind alternativlos


. 
Den dummen Spruch der Alternativlosigkeit habe ich auch unserer Kanzlerin, der Regierung oder Rednern im Parlament noch nie geglaubt - erst recht glaube ich das nicht bei Anglerverbänden..

Von alternativlos reden immer nur Leute, die ihre Felle davonschwimmen sehen und die deswegen Diskussionen verhindern wollen.

Es gibt IMMER Alternativen...


----------



## Kxxxxx (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den dummen Spruch der Alternativlosigkeit habe ich auch unserer Kanzlerin, der Regierung oder Rednern im Parlament noch nie geglaubt - erst recht glaube ich das nicht bei Anglerverbänden..



… erst muss rückhaltlos aufgeklärt werden.|supergri



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Es gibt IMMER Alternativen...


Schon rein sprachlich kann es immer nur eine Alternative geben. Es gibt also nie Alternativ*en*. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seh ich anders
> Die Verbände haben die Chance, die faulen Äpfel (also alle jetzt handelnden) selber auf den Kompost zu schmeissen.


 Alle jetzt und auf einmal => Traumtänzer
Nach und nach => also doch von innen heraus reformieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Nach und nach => also doch von innen heraus reformieren


Eine Möglikchkeit - 
an die ich aber nicht glaube.

Die Angler rühren sich zu wenig, die Funktionäre gar nicht - wird  nix mit von innen raus - wenn sie das wollten hätten sies ja schon seit Jahren hinkriewgen können.

Daher Kompost.......

Und zur Rechtschreibung empfehle ich den Duden:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Alternative_Entscheidung_Moeglichkeit
Plural von Alternative = Alternativen..



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutung:
> zweite, andere Möglichkeit; Möglichkeit des Wählens zwischen zwei oder mehreren Dingen
> 
> Beispiele
> ...


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

ja, hau rein thomas.

nicht nur brüllen sondern anpacken.

aber meinst du, das board ist die richtige adresse um den bundesverband dampf zu machen?

sind einige etagen bis dort oben.
bis dahin verpufft viel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ach luku, irgendwann begreifsts auch Du:
Wir machen schon was wir können und was unser Job ist als Medium:
Informieren und diskutieren.

Und ja, die Diskussionen hier zeigen in mehrfacher Hinsicht Wirkung.

Auch bei den jetzigen Verbänden - haben wir schriftlich (demnächst mehr, am aufarbeiten;-))

Und vor allem bei den Anglern, welche die Schnauze von der Inkompetenz der jetzigen Verbände und Funktionäre die Schnauze voll haben und die Alternativen (merke: Plural) schaffen - auch darüber werden wir (gerne sogar) berichten und diskutieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ach luku, irgendwann begreifsts auch Du:
> Wir machen schon was wir können und was unser Job ist als Medium:
> Informieren und diskutieren.



Luku hat mich überzeugt. 

Wir machen das Internet dicht. Gleichzeitig werden auch alle TV, Radio- und Printmedien dichtgemacht. Denn die tun ja auch nix.

Und dann gehen alle Journalisten, Redakteure und freie Berichterstatter in die Politik und ändern was.

Dann weiß zwar keiner mehr wie, wo, was und warum, aber wir haben was getan.


Ähh, ach so. Luku, was tust Du eigentlich?


----------



## Luku (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

nettes spielchen net war ralle?

ohne mich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> nettes spielchen net war ralle?
> 
> ohne mich.




Also nix.


----------



## gründler (30. September 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir machen das Internet dicht. Gleichzeitig werden auch alle TV, Radio- und Printmedien dichtgemacht. Denn die tun ja auch nix.
> 
> Und dann gehen alle Journalisten, Redakteure und freie Berichterstatter in die Politik und ändern was.
> 
> Dann weiß zwar keiner mehr wie, wo, was und warum, aber wir haben was getan.


 

Sorry aber dat past gerade so gut,man verzeihe mir den link/andeutung.

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/euro...icht-worueber-sie-abstimmen/id_50248072/index

lg


----------



## Kxxxxx (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ups - ups.


----------



## m-spec (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hier mal ein Beispiel wo ein Landesverband was positives erreicht hat und das auch für Wirbel im VDSF gesorgt hat bzw. immer noch macht:

http://www.asv-dueppenweiler.de/downloads/setzkescher1.pdf

Da scheinen mehrere LV´s jetzt auch sehr interessiert zu sein das auch so umgesetzt zu bekommen.


----------



## pubaer67 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

super Beitrag!!!!hoffentlich lesen es viele  ich werde auch mit mein Vereinsvorstand mal über das thema plauschen
gruß pubaer67


----------



## Luku (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



pubaer67 schrieb:


> super Beitrag!!!!hoffentlich lesen es viele  ich werde auch mit mein Vereinsvorstand mal über das thema plauschen
> gruß pubaer67





was ist daran super?

warum sollte dies für wirbel beim vdsf sorgen? im vdsf gibt es kein setzkescherverbot.

*kopfschüttel*


setzkescher...auch schon diskutiert hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92935&page=7

beitrag 68 ist evtl. auch ganz interessant.


----------



## ivo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ich frag mich bloß wer auf die Idee kam es je zu verbieten bzw zu wollen. Da hat der VDSF mindestens weg geschaut. 
Aber lassen wir das. Ist natürlich viel schöner sich damit zu brüsten es wieder abgeschafft zu haben.


----------



## Luku (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bloß wer auf die Idee kam es je zu verbieten bzw zu wollen. Da hat der VDSF mindestens weg geschaut.
> Aber lassen wir das. Ist natürlich viel schöner sich damit zu brüsten es wieder abgeschafft zu haben.




du überschätzt den einfluss des vdsf.


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Ach Luku

Such mal nach Laves NDS,und lese mal.

Das ganze wurde von mehreren VDSF Leuten ins rollen gebracht.

Monitor Tv Bericht = Hat der VDSF+Tierschützer ins Leben gerufen und gefaked um Ziele zu erreichen,der Regie futzi wurde auch vor Gericht gezogen,man konnte ihm das Faken von Berichten TV Shows.... nachweisen.

Anzeigen gegen Hältern (auch im Eimer) = Nachweislich von VDSF Leuten ins Leben gerufen...usw usw.

Aber ich habe keine lust das "Betonköpfen" immer und immer wieder zu erklären.


So hat man zwar kein offiz. Verbot geschaffen wie du so schön sagst,sondern hintenrum für ein Verbot gesorgt.


Und wenn ich nicht selber bei einigen Gerichtsverhandlungen gehockt hätte sowie ausführliche Papiere vorliegen hatte,und daher die Anzeigensteller gesehen/gehört habe/hätte,würd ich dir sogar glauben schenken.

|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Luku schrieb:


> du überschätzt den einfluss des vdsf.



Und du scheinst der große Welt-/Angelpolitikversteher zu sein.

Es fällt nur schwer aus deinen Dreizeilern schlau zu werden...

Lass uns doch an deinem Wissen teilhaben #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel wo ein Landesverband was positives erreicht hat und das auch für Wirbel im VDSF gesorgt hat bzw. immer noch macht:
> 
> http://www.asv-dueppenweiler.de/downloads/setzkescher1.pdf
> 
> Da scheinen mehrere LV´s jetzt auch sehr interessiert zu sein das auch so umgesetzt zu bekommen.



Ja, das geht in die richtige Richtung.

Da kann man sehen, wie mühevoll und langwierig es ist, solch dumme Verbote, die der eigene Bundesverband herbeigeführt und unterstützt hat, wieder weg zu bekommen.

Ich glaub es ist jetzt genau 27 Jahre her, seit der VDSF die Anti-Setzkescherkampagne ins Leben gerufen und verbreitet hat und mit Anzeigen und Drohungen gegen Angler seine Ideologie durchgesetzt hat.

Interesant auch, dass die Basis für ein solches Verbot ein Bundesgesetz ist, das Tierschutzgesetz nämlich. 

Jetzt ist es im Saarland offiziell verkündet, dass der Setzkescher, unter den genannten Bedingungen, nicht gegen dieses Bundesgesetz verstößt.

Nun müssten eigentlich alle Landesverbände in die gleiche Kerbe hauen und für ihr jeweilige Bundesland das gleiche durchsetzen. 

Ich wette dagegen. Verdammte, verblendete Ideologie.


----------



## Dunraven (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Naja die Sache in NDS kann man auch von zwei Seiten sehen. Wenn das Saarland sagt das sei die erste Regelung dieser Art dann muss es schon älter sein, denn das LAVES hat den Setzkescher ja ebenfalls zugelassen fürs Umsetzen. Der menschliche Verzehr wird als Grund zum hältern nicht anerkannt, da hatte ich selber schon eine kleine Diskussion mit dem Herrn vom Laves und er ist der Meinung das man dann eben mehrfach auch 50 Km nach Hause und dann wieder zum Angelplatz fahren muss wenn die Kühlakkus den Fang nicht lange genug frisch halten können und die Menge noch nicht reicht. Sinngemäß war seine Aussage das 100km oder mehr unnötig verfahren absolut kein Problem sei wenn man dafür eben die Fische nicht hältert um sie frisch zu halten. 

Von daher klasse das sie im Saarland einen Präzedenzfall geschaffen haben fürs frisch halten, evt. kann man das jetzt auch noch da mit rein bekommen. Aber fürs Umsetzen war es eben auch schon in NDS geregelt.

Und egal wie negativ es auch ist das man jetzt nicht mehr selber entscheiden kann Setzkescher ja oder nein, auf jeden Fall ist die Aussage vom LAVES auch eine klare Absage an all die Vereine die bisher immer sagten Setzkescher ist verboten und die mit Anzeigen gedroht haben wenn diese bei Hegefischen zum Einsatz kamen. Aussagen im Angelschein Kurs wie "wenn ihr bei Verein XY Leute mit Setzkescher seht ruft die Polizei und zeigt sie an", die es angeblich gegeben haben soll (ich betone angeblich da ich es nur von einem Kollegen weiß dessen Arbeitskollege vom Bund am Kurs teilgenommen hat und es ihm erzählt haben soll) sind durch diese Regelung zumindest nicht mehr haltbar. 

Von daher also eine Regelung die nicht zufrieden stellen kann, die aber auch etwas gutes hat. Und ich hoffe das die Regelung aus dem Saarland da dann auch noch mehr möglich macht und Ralle so richtig gründlich daneben liegt (auch wenn ich es eher so wie er sehe was die Chancen angeht).


----------



## Kxxxxx (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich frag mich bloß wer auf die Idee kam es je zu verbieten bzw zu wollen. Da hat der VDSF mindestens weg geschaut.
> Aber lassen wir das. Ist natürlich viel schöner sich damit zu brüsten es wieder abgeschafft zu haben.


Es gibt nicht den geringsten Zweifel, dass sich der VDSF bei dieser Frage ziemlich dusselig angestellt hat und viel zu früh eingeknickt ist. Dies entsprach aber auch dem damaligen Zeitgeist. Ich bezweifle, dass sich der VDSF heute noch einmal so verhalten würde. 

Wie ich aber bereits schrieb, hielt ich damals und halte auch heute die Einstellung zu lebenden Köderfischen und Wettangeln für richtig. Was die Verwendung lebender Köderfische betrifft, stellte sich das Verbot nachträglich auch noch als Innovationsschub heraus. Ich glaube nicht, dass weniger Raubfische gefangen werden, als zu Zeiten lebender Köderfische.


----------



## ivo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Der VDSF hat sich nicht dusselig angestellt. Der hat, wenn er es nicht aktiv befördert hat, bewusst weg geschaut. Noch mehr gegen die Interessen der Mitglieder zu arbeiten geht kaum.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht den geringsten Zweifel, dass sich der VDSF bei dieser Frage ziemlich dusselig angestellt hat und viel zu früh eingeknickt ist. Dies entsprach aber auch dem damaligen Zeitgeist. Ich bezweifle, dass sich der VDSF heute noch einmal so verhalten würde.
> 
> Wie ich aber bereits schrieb, hielt ich damals und halte auch heute die Einstellung zu lebenden Köderfischen und Wettangeln für richtig. Was die Verwendung lebender Köderfische betrifft, stellte sich das Verbot nachträglich auch noch als Innovationsschub heraus. Ich klaube nicht, dass weniger Raubfische gefangen werden, als zu Zeiten lebender Köderfische.


 

Ich begrüße diese Weitsicht|supergri 
Schön , wenn man die Fähigkeit hat, alles zu deuten, wie mans braucht, sorry aber ich kann vor Lachen nicht mehr.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja die Sache in NDS kann man auch von zwei Seiten sehen. Wenn das Saarland sagt das sei die erste Regelung dieser Art dann muss es schon älter sein, denn das LAVES hat den Setzkescher ja ebenfalls zugelassen fürs Umsetzen. Der menschliche Verzehr wird als Grund zum hältern nicht anerkannt, da hatte ich selber schon eine kleine Diskussion mit dem Herrn vom Laves und er ist der Meinung das man dann eben mehrfach auch 50 Km nach Hause und dann wieder zum Angelplatz fahren muss wenn die Kühlakkus den Fang nicht lange genug frisch halten können und die Menge noch nicht reicht. Sinngemäß war seine Aussage das 100km oder mehr unnötig verfahren absolut kein Problem sei wenn man dafür eben die Fische nicht hältert um sie frisch zu halten.
> 
> Von daher klasse das sie im Saarland einen Präzedenzfall geschaffen haben fürs frisch halten, evt. kann man das jetzt auch noch da mit rein bekommen. Aber fürs Umsetzen war es eben auch schon in NDS geregelt.
> 
> ...



in BW gibt es solch eine regelung auch.
merkblatt aus 2004

http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Merkblatt Setzkescher.pdf

rheinland-pfalz 2001:

http://www.asv-maximiliansau.de/Downloads/setzkescher.pdf


----------



## Kxxxxx (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich begrüße diese Weitsicht|supergri
> Schön , wenn man die Fähigkeit hat, alles zu deuten, wie mans braucht, sorry aber ich kann vor Lachen nicht mehr.
> Gruß A.


Ist mein Job. #c


----------



## anbeisser (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Hallo !

Warum muß es denn unbedingt ein nur Verein sein ?

Bei den Krankenkassen gibt es Hunderte wo vielleicht 10 Kassen reichen aber hier wird so getan als ob 2 Verbände zuviel sind.

Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand bringt das was jetzt passieren soll nicht viele Vorteile.
Meines Erachtens werden dann zig tausende DAV Mitglieder in Ostdeutschland austreten weil Sie sich die Beiträge nicht mehr leisten können.
Im Westen kann es ja so bleiben und wer hier von Dort mal Angeln möchte zahlt halt ne Tages oder Wochenkarte oder tritt in den DAV ein.

A.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ist mein Job. #c


Ja, dort ist's ja gut aufgehoben.
nur warum hier?


----------



## Luku (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Warum muß es denn unbedingt ein nur Verein sein ?
> 
> ...



eine für alle akzeptable begründung wird es dafür nicht geben.

in meinem email verkehr mit herrn dr. möhlenkamp hat auch dieser keinen grund nennen können. geld von eu- fördertöpfen schloss er aber aus.

zitat;"mit Fördergeldern hat das meines Wissens nicht zu tun. Da ich nicht direkt involviert bin, kann ich Ihre Frage aber auch nicht abschließend beantworten. Ich denke aber, dass ein Scheitern zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt die Verhältnisse für einige Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, wieder zementieren würde. Daher sollte man die Fusion m. E. bald abschließen."

schon wieder viel zu viel gesagt hier......


----------



## ivo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

@996

So sind nun mal unsere Rechtsverdreher. Da wird alles so gedreht wie es passen muss. Nicht umsonst genießen Juristen solch "hohen und guten" Ruf in der Bevölkerung.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



ivo schrieb:


> @996
> 
> So sind nun mal unsere Rechtsverdreher. Da wird alles so gedreht wie es passen muss. Nicht umsonst genießen Juristen solch "hohen und guten" Ruf in der Bevölkerung.


 
nana, ich kenn da durchaus andere sehr gut


----------



## Dunraven (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Was die Verwendung lebender Köderfische betrifft, stellte sich das Verbot nachträglich auch noch als Innovationsschub heraus. Ich glaube nicht, dass weniger Raubfische gefangen werden, als zu Zeiten lebender Köderfische.



Naja es gab ja schon vorher einige Artikel aus England wo das Angeln mit totem Köfi als erfolgreicher geschildert wurde. Das hat sich dann halt bestätigt, zumindest das es nicht schlechter ist.

Aber was meinst Du denn wieviele sich noch immer nicht an das Verbot halten. Da werden jedes Jahr einige erwischt, denn gerade die älteren nutzen den immer noch gerne. Von daher ist die Statistik dann auch immer noch nicht so aussagekräftig (wenn es denn eine gäbe). Nicht zu vergessen der Kunstköderboom der dann noch eingetreten ist und dem viele Fänge heute zu verdanken sind. Von daher ist es sehr schwer zu sagen ob Du recht hast. Aber das immer noch genau so gut gefangen wird, nur jetzt mit anderen Methoden die nichts mit Tierquälerei zu schaffen haben, da gebe ich Dir sofort recht. Von daher ist es echt gut das der Blödsinn verboten ist und das man somit auch dagegen vorgehen kann bei den ewig gestrigen. Denn das ist ein Punkt wo ich ein Verbot und eine Einschränkung sehr begrüße, denn da wird nun einmal nachweislich der Fisch verletzt.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Naja es gab ja schon vorher einige Artikel aus England wo das Angeln mit totem Köfi als erfolgreicher geschildert wurde. Das hat sich dann halt bestätigt, zumindest das es nicht schlechter ist.
> 
> Aber was meinst Du denn wieviele sich noch immer nicht an das Verbot halten. Da werden jedes Jahr einige erwischt, denn gerade die älteren nutzen den immer noch gerne. Von daher ist die Statistik dann auch immer noch nicht so aussagekräftig (wenn es denn eine gäbe). Nicht zu vergessen der Kunstköderboom der dann noch eingetreten ist und dem viele Fänge heute zu verdanken sind. Von daher ist es sehr schwer zu sagen ob Du recht hast. Aber das immer noch genau so gut gefangen wird, nur jetzt mit anderen Methoden die nichts mit Tierquälerei zu schaffen haben, da gebe ich Dir sofort recht. Von daher ist es echt gut das der Blödsinn verboten ist und das man somit auch dagegen vorgehen kann bei den ewig gestrigen. Denn das ist ein Punkt wo ich ein Verbot und eine Einschränkung sehr begrüße, denn da wird nun einmal nachweislich der Fisch verletzt.


 
Noch einer der Verboten die Stange hält:m
Ehrlich, Angeln gehöhrt verboten. Spitze Haken, die pieksen ihhh#h Sorry, war etwas Ironie
Ich will jetzt nicht über die Fängigkeit von verschiedenen Köder rumraten.
Ich möchte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dieses Verbot des lebenden Köfi's m.E. auf etwas sehr fragwürdigen Untersuchungen zum Schmerzempfinden der Fische beruht, die zwischnezeitlich überholt sind.
Die Diskussion kannst im Board finden, will ich hier nicht weiterführen. Und damit sollte dieses Verbot genauso abgschafft gehört , wie Setzkescherverbote etc.
Wenn Du das für Dich so betrachtest, ist das Ok.
Aber es allen Anderen defakto aufzwingen? Ne.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber das immer noch genau so gut gefangen wird, nur jetzt mit anderen Methoden die nichts mit Tierquälerei zu schaffen haben, da gebe ich Dir sofort recht. Von daher ist es echt gut das der Blödsinn verboten ist und das man somit auch dagegen vorgehen kann bei den ewig gestrigen. Denn das ist ein Punkt wo ich ein Verbot und eine Einschränkung sehr begrüße, denn da wird nun einmal nachweislich der Fisch verletzt.



Bitte mal über den eigenen, moralischen Tellerrand hinwegsehen.

Der Einsatz des lebenden Köderfisches ist nicht vom Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Man kann unter Berufung des Tierschutzgesetzes dagegen vorgehen. Ob es zu einem Urteil kommt, liegt immer im Einzelfall. Schließlich gibt es Ausnahmegenehmigungen durch die Fischereibehörde, die diese nicht erteilen könnte, wäre der lebende Köfi generell durch das Tierschutzgesetz verboten. Landesrecht kann kein Bundesrecht außer Kraft setzen.

Und nun kommen Anglerfunktionäre und meinen, mich vor einem eventuellen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz durch ein nachrangiges Verbot schützen zu müssen ?

Ob ich mit lebendem Köfi angle, geht keinen Funktionär dieser Welt und auch keinen anderen Angler was an.
Es ist meine Entscheidung und mein Risiko im Falle einer Anzeige unter Berufung auf das Tierschutzgesetz. 

Andern, unter dem Vorwand der Fürsorge, sowas per Fischereigesetz auf´s Auge drücken zu wollen, ist wieder mal umsetzen einer moralisch geprägten Ideologie.

Hatten wir schon mal, mit ganz schlimmen, weltweiten Folgen. 

Wenn man zulässt, Ideologien per Gesetz zu verankern, ist es immer nur eine Frage, welchen Geistes Kind diese Ideologie ist, und ob er es schafft, genügen Gefolgsleute zu finden. 

Steinigungen wegen Ehebruch sind in manchen Ländern auch heute noch gesetzlich verankert. Auch das folgt einer Ideologie.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass dieses Verbot des lebenden Köfi's m.E. auf etwas sehr fragwürdigen Untersuchungen zum Schmerzempfinden der Fische beruht, die zwischnezeitlich überholt sind.



Das ist falsch!
Denn du klammerst das Leid des Fisches aus. Würde es nur um das Schmerzempfinden gehen, dann wäre es ja problemlos erlaubt die Haken mit Gummibändern zu befestigen, denn da gibt es keine Verletzungen. Während z.B. bei einem Setzkescher ein kurzer Streß herrscht, der dem in der Natur vorkommenden Streß ähnelt und dann schnell verschwindet weil der Fisch wieder ausreichend Platz hat und im Rahmen des Netzes frei Schwimmen kann, so ist ein lebender Köfi eben gelichzusetzen mit einem Streß der nun wirklich nicht mit einem in der Natur vorkommenden Streß gleichzusetzen ist. Da gibt es wohl keine Situation in der ein Fisch stundenlang in jeder Sekunde in seiner natürlichen Bewegung behindert und eingeschränkt wird weil er eine Pose mit sich herum schleppt. 

Ich erinnere an das Gutachten von Arlinghaus, der zwar bestätigt hat das Fische nach aktuellem Wissensstand kein Schmerz empfinden können, wohl aber Leid und Streß. Und das ein so massiver eingriff ins natürliche Verhalten, verbunden mit einer Verletzung, durchaus Streß und Leid bedeutet, das ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen. 

Klar gibt es Ausnahmefälle in denen man den Fischen aufgrund der Situation Leid zufügen kann. Das ist dann der Setzkescher zum Umsetzen oder frisch halten, oder eben die von Ralle genannten Ausnahmegenehmigungen, um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen. Aber das sind eben Ausnahmen, da es ja eben meist genug Alternativen gibt um auch ohne einen lebenden Köfi an den Fisch zu kommen. Und auch die Artikel, ebenso auch die Mods und Admins, weisen immer wieder darauf hin das es Urteile gegen Angler eben aufgrund unnötiger anderer Sachen gab, wie z.B. das Foto statt einem schnellen Zurücksetzen, eben weil da unnötig Streß/Leid erzeugt wurde. Egal was hier rechtlich immer pro aufgeführt wird, es baut darauf unnötigen Streß und unnötiges Leid zu vermeiden. Bei einem lebenden Köfi fällt es schwer auch nur ansatzweise zu begründen warum es nötig ist bei all den Alternativen und wo da der triftige/sinnvolle Grund liegt dem Fisch so einen Streß und solches Leiden zuzufügen. Und wenn man es belegen kann, dann kann man sich auch die Ausnahmegenehmigungen erteilen lassen. Denn dafür gibt es sie ja. Von daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung das dieses Verbot sehr sinnvoll ist, gerade weil es eben auch, in begründeten Fällen, die Möglichkeit der Ausnahmegenehmigung ermöglicht, und eben weil Fische, nach aktueller wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis, eben Leid und Streß (im Gegensatz zu Schmerz) empfinden können. Von daher zwinge ich es keinem auf sondern das Tierschutzgesetz ist da eindeutig wenn man die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse anwendet. Und ebenso wie beim Setzkescher kann man bei einem triftigen Grund dem lebenden Köfi das Leid zufügen und für den triftigen Grund gibt es dann ja eben die Möglichkeit der Ausnahmegenehmigungen. Nur so einen zu finden, das ist verdammt schwer, da es ja praktisch keinen wirklichen Grund gibt, außer eben den das es anders nicht möglich ist, und dann geht es ja eben auch durch die Ausnahmegenehmigung.

Btw. ist es doch auch eine per Gesetz zu verankerte Ideologie das die Würde des Menschen unantastbar ist oder diese üble Ideologie die es verbietet Sklaven zu halten. Es ist echt schlimm mit den Ideologien.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

jedes gesetz entspringt einer idologie.

mir stellt sich die ganze zeit die frage, ob hier anarchie gefordert wird?
angeln ohne gesetze und regeln!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: DAV knickt ein - Praktisch bedingungsloser Übertritt zum VDSF?*

Du hängst an Deiner persönlichen Einstellung fest. Diese Deine Einstellung ist keineswegs zu kritisieren. Es ist Dein gutes Recht so zu handeln, wie es Dein Gewissen und Deine Empfindungen Dir vorgeben. Zumindest so weit, wie Du keinem anderen Menschen direkt oder indirekt vermeidbaren Schaden zufügst. 

Du konzentrierst Dich in der Befürwortung des Verbotes auf eben diese persönliche Einstellung. Das ist aber nicht weit genug gedacht. 

Schau, der Köderfisch dient doch nur als Beispiel. Es geht doch vielmehr darum ob wir es zulassen dürfen/sollen, per Gesetz immer weiter in unserer persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt und von der Eigenverantwortung wegreglementiert werden. 

Was Dir der lebende Köderfisch ist, ist jemand anderem der Wurm, das zurücksetzen von Fischen, oder gar das angeln ganz allgemein. Oder abseits des angelns hunderttausende Verhaltensweisen die dem Einen liebgewonnene Gewohnheit sind, dem Anderen ein persönlicher Dorn im Auge. 

Im Rahmen der persönlichen Freiheit ist es doch eine Katastrophe, dass Verhaltensweisen, mit denen keinem anderen Menschen Schaden oder Nachteile zugefügt werden, von Lobbyisten per Gesetz verboten werden. Diese Verbotsanbeterei kennt im Grunde keine Grenze, ist lediglich abhängig davob, ob es eine ausreichend starke Kraft gibt, die eine Verhaltensweise per Gesetz verbieten lassen kann. 

Mit Deinen Argumenten, die für Dich dieses Verbot rechtfertigen, kann man im Grunde das angeln komplett verbieten. Es ist lediglich eine Frage dessen, welche Gruppe, wie intensiv, und mit welcher Lobby im Rücken ,da vorgeht. 





Dunraven schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!
> Denn du klammerst das Leid des Fisches aus. Würde es nur um das Schmerzempfinden gehen, dann wäre es ja problemlos erlaubt die Haken mit Gummibändern zu befestigen, denn da gibt es keine Verletzungen. Während z.B. bei einem Setzkescher ein kurzer Streß herrscht, der dem in der Natur vorkommenden Streß ähnelt und dann schnell verschwindet weil der Fisch wieder ausreichend Platz hat und im Rahmen des Netzes frei Schwimmen kann, so ist ein lebender Köfi eben gelichzusetzen mit einem Streß der nun wirklich nicht mit einem in der Natur vorkommenden Streß gleichzusetzen ist. Da gibt es wohl keine Situation in der ein Fisch stundenlang in jeder Sekunde in seiner natürlichen Bewegung behindert und eingeschränkt wird weil er eine Pose mit sich herum schleppt.
> Ich erinnere an das Gutachten von Arlinghaus, der zwar bestätigt hat das Fische nach aktuellem Wissensstand kein Schmerz empfinden können, wohl aber Leid und Streß. Und das ein so massiver eingriff ins natürliche Verhalten, verbunden mit einer Verletzung, durchaus Streß und Leid bedeutet, das ist wohl kaum von der Hand zu weisen.
> 
> ...



Deine letzten Beispiele haben nichts mit Ideologie zu tun. Sie dienen jedem von uns dazu, vor mittelbarem oder unmittelbarem Schaden bewahrt zu werden, bzw. einen solchen abwenden zu können.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Dem von Ralle gesagten, kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Ich würde praktisch auch zwischen Streß und Leid unterscheiden, aber gut . Auf die Ironie hatte ich ja verwiesen.

Luku , son bißchen Anarchie wär doch nicht übel:m
Ne . darum gehts nicht. Es geht darum , das ich ( siehe Beispiel oben drüber) Dinge für mich selbst entscheiden kann und will und nicht aus meiner Einstellung heraus, Regeln erlassen will, die für andere gelten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dem von Ralle gesagten, kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Ich würde praktisch auch zwischen Streß und Leid unterscheiden, aber gut . Auf die Ironie hatte ich ja verwiesen.
> 
> Luku , son bißchen Anarchie wär doch nicht übel:m
> ...



ohne regeln und gesetze artet es aus.
dann haben wir wieder die proppe vollen setzkescher, an land zappelnde fische etc.

nicht jeder angler/ mensch hat eine moral die auch dem tier gerecht wird. sieht u. hört man oft genug auch in den medien.

ohne regeln können diese leute nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> nicht jeder angler/ mensch hat eine moral die auch dem tier gerecht wird.




Da isses wieder.:m
Du meinst, die nicht *deiner *Moral gerecht wird.


Aber wat red` ich. 
Bringt nix, gegen eine Wand aus Ignoranz und überflüssiger Fürsorgepflicht, gegenüber Menschen, die sehr gut auf sich selbst achten können!

Selbsternannte "Vordenker", die nur ihre Moral für richtig halten, wollen Restriktionen. Ganz nach VDSF Manier.

.
|uhoh:


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da isses wieder.:m
> Du meinst, die nicht *deiner *Moral gerecht wird.
> 
> 
> ...



meine moral spielt hier keine rolle.

wie steht es denn mit deiner moral?
offensichtlich hälst du diese auch für richtig. 

welche manier trägst du zur schau? DDR?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wie steht es denn mit deiner moral?
> offensichtlich hälst du diese auch für richtig. anders kann ich mir diesen kommentar von dir nicht erklären.



Dann denk` nochmal drüber nach.:m

Über meine Moarlvorstellungen steht da nix.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann denk` nochmal drüber nach.:m
> 
> Über meine Moarlvorstellungen steht da nix.



oh, noch besser. keine moral äussern aber die der anderen kritisieren?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ohne regeln und gesetze artet es aus.
> dann haben wir wieder die proppe vollen setzkescher, an land zappelnde fische etc.
> 
> nicht jeder angler/ mensch hat eine moral die auch dem tier gerecht wird. sieht u. hört man oft genug auch in den medien.
> ...




Ich weiß inzwischen, dass es Dir nicht leicht fällt zu verstehen.

Es gibt Regeln, nach denen Auswüchse geahndet werden können.
Das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz.

Der Unterschied zwischen Deiner Argumentation und der vom Professor oder mir ist, dass Du möchtest, dass sich jeder Mensch so verhält, wie Du es für richtig hältst.
Wir aber fordern, dass sich jeder so verhalten kann, wie er selbst es für richtig hält. Im Rahmen der Bundesgesetzgebung.

Abschließend kannst Du gerne noch ausführen, welcher persönliche Nachteil oder Schaden für Dich damit verbunden wäre, dürfte man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> oh, noch besser. keine moral äussern aber die der anderen kritisieren?



Wieder falsch.:m

Ich kritisiere nicht deine Moral an sich, sondern, dass du sie anderen aufzwingen willst.
Deine Moralvorstellungen interessieren mich gar nicht.

Nu klar?


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wieder falsch.:m
> 
> Ich kritisiere nicht deine Moral an sich, sondern, dass du sie anderen aufzwingen willst.
> Deine Moralvorstellungen interessieren mich gar nicht.
> ...




ich zwinge hier niemanden was auf.
liegt mir fern.

gebe nur denkanstösse...gegen ein angeln ohne gesetze u. regeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich auch.:m
Für freiheitliches Angeln nach den geltenden Gesetzen und mit möglichst viel Ermessensspielraum für die Angler.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß inzwischen, dass es Dir nicht leicht fällt zu verstehen.
> 
> Es gibt Regeln, nach denen Auswüchse geahndet werden können.
> Das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz.
> ...



evtl. ist das tierschutzgesetz nicht detailliert genug?
die realität hat zuviele wenns und abers.


wo kämen wir denn hin wenn nun ein jeder das recht fordert sich so zu verhalten dürfen wie er es für richtig hält?

was regelt dann noch moral und anstand?

.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere nicht deine Moral an sich, sondern, dass du sie anderen aufzwingen willst.
> Deine Moralvorstellungen interessieren mich gar nicht.


So isses.

Moral darf man haben, muss man aber nicht.
Religion darf man haben, muss man aber nicht.
Wer das anderen aufzwingen will, handelt je nach Perspektive imperialistisch und/oder faschistisch.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich auch.:m
> Für freiheitliches Angeln nach den geltenden Gesetzen und mit möglichst viel Ermessensspielraum für die Angler.




mit möglichst vielen klage möglichkeiten der natur u. tierschützer?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wo kämen wir denn hin wenn nun ein jeder das recht fordert sich so zu verhalten dürfen wie er es für richtig hält?


Ja wohin?
Bei mündigen selbstbewußten Menschen, die ihre persönliche Grenze schlichtweg in den Rechten der anderen sehen, wohl direkt ins Paradies-auf-Erden! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> was regelt dann noch moral und anstand?
> 
> .



Im Endstadium ideologisch geprägter Zeitabschnitte hat das bei uns im Westen früher die Gestapo erledigt. In der ehemaligen DDR die Stasi.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja wohin?
> Bei mündigen selbstbewußten Menschen, die ihre persönliche Grenze schlichtweg in den Rechten der anderen sehen, wohl direkt ins Paradies-auf-Erden! :m



das ist leider wunschdenken und entspricht nicht der realität.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> das ist leider wunschdenken und entspricht nicht der realität.




Ohne Visionen keine Veränderung!




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja wohin?
> Bei mündigen selbstbewußten Menschen, die ihre persönliche Grenze  schlichtweg in den Rechten der anderen sehen, wohl direkt ins  Paradies-auf-Erden! :m



#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Selbsternannte "Vordenker", die nur ihre Moral für richtig halten, wollen Restriktionen. Ganz nach VDSF Manier.
> 
> .
> |uhoh:


 
Und 90% der Angler sagen sich fi...euch mit euren Regeln,wir machen soweiter wie der VDSF selbst,bevor er unterwandert wurde.

Es gab dieses Jahr wieder mehrere Landesmeisterschaften vom VDSF mit Wertung.......obwohl das ja Verboten ist ^^

Medien Internet Foren.... zeigen uns C&R,Wettkämpfe Hältern.....das ganze in De.und niemand sagt was,ausser die 10% Gutmenschen.

Oder was juckt es die Eiche wenn sich der Keiler an ihr schrubt.

Also Andy,hau deine Karauschen weiter in Setzi,und reg dich net auf,ich tue es auch nicht.

|wavey:

Ach ja laut info gestern,hat S-H den Setzkescher wieder erlaubt,wurde aus dem F.G. gestrichen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Seit wann sind Gesetze dazu da, Moral und Anstand zu regeln????

Wenn sich einer gesetzestreu verhält, sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus, wie es mit seiner Moral steht und ob er Anstand besitzt. Es gibt ja auch kein Gesetz, in der vollen U-Bahn einer alten Dame seinen Sitzplatz zu überlassen. Das ist auch "nur" eine Frage des Anstands.

@Luku:
Ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden, was Du mit Deiner abstrusen Argumentation eigentlich für Ziele verfolgst. 
Wenn es Deinen ideologischen Vorstellungen entspricht, dass per Gesetz ein Dir genehmes Moral- und Anstandsdenken verpflichtend zu regeln sei, dann befindest Du Dich in einer politischen Ecke, für deren Gedankengut es hier im AB ein eindeutiges Verbreitungsverbot gibt ( §5(1), c,d,g und i).
Auch wenn Du es sehr eloquent und nicht minder geschickt durch die Blume verpackst, weise ich vorsorglich darauf hin, dass die Verbreitung derartiger Ideologien hier definitiv nicht geduldet wird, auch nicht wenn es zum Zwecke der Argumentation bei anglerischen Themen dienen soll.
Und damit dies klar ist: Dies ist eine öffentliche Mod-Ansage an Dich und weder mein Beitrag zur Diskussion hier noch steht dies irgendwie zur Diskussion hier oder in einem anderen Thread frei! Die Konsequenzen bei Nichtbeachtung sollten jedem genauso klar sein!


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> evtl. ist das tierschutzgesetz nicht detailliert genug?
> die realität hat zuviele wenns und abers.
> 
> Luku, sorry man nennt das *Leben*:m die viele wenns und aber
> ...


 
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Seit wann sind Gesetze dazu da, Moral und Anstand zu regeln????
> 
> Wenn sich einer gesetzestreu verhält, sagt das noch lange nichts darüber aus, wie es mit seiner Moral steht und ob er Anstand besitzt. Es gibt ja auch kein Gesetz, in der vollen U-Bahn einer alten Dame seinen Sitzplatz zu überlassen. Das ist auch "nur" eine Frage des Anstands.
> 
> ...



was ist los?

klar regeln gesetze nicht die moral und den anstand. moral und anstand sind zeitgeit abhängig.

gesetze regeln aber eine gewisse ordnung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> was ist los?




Honeyball hat Dir etwas deutlicher erklärt, was ich Dir schon mehrfach durch die Blume vermitteln wolte. 

Deine Grundeinstellung ist genau diejenige, mit der rechtsradikale Propaganda verbreitet wird.

Ich sage ausdrücklich, dass ich Dir das nicht unterstelle.

Ganz sicher ist diese Deine Denkweise aber idealer Nährboden für solche Ideologien. Und leider nimmt das in unserer Gesellschaft immer mehr zu. Sei es aus Überzeugung, sei es aus mangelnder Informationsverarbeitung. 

Nochmal:

Du begrüßt Gesetze, die aus einer rein persönlichen, moralisch ideologischen Denkweise stammen um Andersdenkende in die eigene ideologische Schablone zu pressen. 

Das mag beim angeln noch vergleichsweise harmlos sein, hat in der Geschichte aber schon zu katastrophalen und menschenverachtenden Geschehnissen geführt.

Die Freiheit der eigenen Entscheidung im Rahmen von Gesetzen, die den einzelnen und die Gesellschaft vor Schaden bewahrt, ist ein hohes Gut. Dafür sind Millionen Menschen gestorben.
Das sollten wir hüten und bewahren.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Honeyball hat Dir etwas deutlicher erklärt, was ich Dir schon mehrfach durch die Blume vermitteln wolte.
> 
> Deine Grundeinstellung ist genau diejenige, mit der rechtsradikale Propaganda verbreitet wird.
> 
> ...



oh, das wird ja immer besser. auf die idee bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen.

neee sorry. nicht mein gebiet.

es geht darum, ihr fordert weniger regelungen und bestimmungen.
im grunde auch ok. 
vergesst aber, dass anderen gruppierungen somit die möglichkeit geboten wird uns angler an den pranger zu stellen und vor gericht zu zerren. vor richter und auf see regelt gott..oder wie heisst das?

das hat nun absolut nichts mit vdsf gedanken zu tun.
es mag ja dann auch sein, dass richter den angler frei sprechen.

ich aber als angler will mir am gewässer keinen kopf machen was ich darf und nicht darf. will nicht mit "angst" am gewässer sitzen und bei jedem ordnungshüter vor schreck zusammen fahren. 

und mich anschliessend wochen und tagelang mit meinem anwalt beraten müssen.

sicherlich fördern genau dies einige vdsf verordnungen.
wenn man sich dann aber landesfischereiverordnungen anschaut wird man wieder etwas deutlicher.

die frage nach der regelung von moral und anstand im bezug auf die gesetze....

versteht man evtl. so etwas besser:

ein richter kann ohne das gesetz, nur bewaffnet mit der moral allein, nicht handeln. er ist dem kläger wie dem angeklagten eine rechenschaft schuldig, die er an etwas festzumachen hat: wurde doch offenbar die moral vom kläger und vom angeklagten unterschiedlich beurteilt (sofern es den konflikt hervorrief), ist sie als entscheidungskriterium von seiten des richters für ein urteil ohne jedes maß.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Schön, dass Du wieder beim eigentlichen Thema bist!



Luku schrieb:


> ...vergesst aber, dass anderen gruppierungen somit die möglichkeit geboten wird uns angler an den pranger zu stellen und vor gericht zu zerren. vor richter und auf see regelt gott..oder wie heisst das?


Nein, genau das vergessen wir eben *nicht*, sondern wollen eben genau *vermeiden*, dass diesen Gruppierungen eine rechtliche Handhabe geboten wird.
Denn bis jetzt sind genau diese Gruppierungen fast ausnahmslos mit ihren Attacken gegen uns Angler gescheitert, eben *weil* sie sich "nur" auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufen konnten und weil mehrfach durch die Gerichte festgestellt wurde, dass weder das Angeln an sich, noch das Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, noch das Hältern gefangener Fische in Setzkeschern ausreichender Größe zwecks späterer Tötung, noch das Umsetzen eines gefangenen Fisches in ein anderes Gewässer, noch .... einen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht darstellt.

Was jedoch einzelne (VdSF-)Landesverbände in Fischereiordnungen mit bundeslandweitem Geltungsbereich an *zusätzlichen* Restriktionen eingebracht haben und deren Umwandlung in geltendes Recht gefordert, gefördert oder zumindest nicht verhindert haben, ist - unserer Meinung nach- schlichtweg überflüssig und gehört abgeschafft, weil durch Bundesrecht (Tierschutzgesetz) ausreichend zum Wohle aller, auch der Kreatur Fisch, geregelt.
Auch wir rufen nicht zru Anarchie auf, sondern zum Verzicht auf unnötige Überregulation.

Auf den anderen Trichter bist Du ja schon gekommen:


> was regelt dann noch moral und anstand?
> .....
> klar regeln gesetze nicht die moral und den anstand.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du wieder beim eigentlichen Thema bist!
> 
> 
> Nein, genau das vergessen wir eben *nicht*, sondern wollen eben genau *vermeiden*, dass diesen Gruppierungen eine rechtliche Handhabe geboten wird.
> ...



bin meines erachtens nie vom thema abgewichen.
erwehre mich nur teilweise persönlicher angriffe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ich aber als angler will mir am gewässer keinen kopf machen was ich darf und nicht darf. will nicht mit "angst" am gewässer sitzen und bei jedem ordnungshüter vor schreck zusammen fahren.
> 
> und mich anschliessend wochen und tagelang mit meinem anwalt beraten müssen.



Ja, aber dazu brauchst *Du* doch keine zusätzlichen Verbote.
Es steht *Dir* doch vollkommen frei, auf den lebenden Köfi, den Setzkescher oder Wettfischen zu verzichten.

Wenn Du Dich so verhältst, wie Du es für gesetzeskonform erachtest, hast Du doch vor niemandem was zu befürchten.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dazu brauchst *Du* doch keine zusätzlichen Verbote.
> Es steht *Dir* doch vollkommen frei, auf den lebenden Köfi, den Setzkescher oder Wettfischen zu verzichten.
> 
> Wenn Du Dich so verhältst, wie Du es für gesetzeskonform erachtest, hast Du doch vor niemandem was zu befürchten.




und wenn ich es anders herum erachte...ohne das es eine klare regelung dafür gibt?

zur erinnerung: ihr wollt eine verringerung der restriktionen

ps. ich rede auch nicht von MEHR restriktionen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> und wenn ich es anders herum erachte...ohne das es eine klare regelung dafür gibt?
> 
> zur erinnerung: ihr wollt eine verringerung der restriktionen



Ich würde es anders herum erachten und mit lebendem Köfi angeln. Zeigt mich jemand an, gehts vor Gericht und da wird dann entschieden. Ist doch meine persönliche Angelegenheit. 

Diese Möglichkeit, einen strittigen Fall mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln für mich zu klären, wird mir aber vom Fischereigesetz verwehrt. 

Das ist eine Beschneidung meiner Rechte.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> und wenn ich es anders herum erachte...ohne das es eine klare regelung dafür gibt?
> 
> zur erinnerung: ihr wollt eine verringerung der restriktionen
> 
> ps. ich rede auch nicht von MEHR restriktionen!


 
Luku irgendwie verstehe ich Dich nicht

So wie ralle es schrieb

Wenn Du  für dich über das Tierschutz-G w hinausgehende Regeln aufstellst, kannst doch nicht anecken
Da kann doch keiner mit dem Knüppel kommen
So in etwas : Setzkescher erlaubt- Du nimmst keinen
Nachtangeln erlaubt, du gehst 17.00 nach Hause

Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders herum erachten und mit lebendem Köfi angeln. Zeigt mich jemand an, gehts vor Gericht und da wird dann entschieden. Ist doch meine persönliche Angelegenheit.
> 
> Diese Möglichkeit, einen strittigen Fall mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln für mich zu klären, wird mir aber vom Fischereigesetz verwehrt.
> 
> Das ist eine Beschneidung meiner Rechte.



kann man so sehen

wenn du deine freizeit gerne vor gericht verbringen willst....bitte.
hindert dich jetzt auch keiner dran.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders herum erachten und mit lebendem Köfi angeln. Zeigt mich jemand an, gehts vor Gericht und da wird dann entschieden. Ist doch meine persönliche Angelegenheit.
> 
> Diese Möglichkeit, einen strittigen Fall mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln für mich zu klären, wird mir aber vom Fischereigesetz verwehrt.
> 
> Das ist eine Beschneidung meiner Rechte.


 
Mit dieser Argumentation kannst Du auch für die Abschaffung aller Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen plädieren. Wenn ein Unfall passiert geht es halt vor Gericht und dort wird dann entschieden ...

Wenn man die "Randthemen" wie lebender Köderfisch etc. ausklammert, dreht sich der Streit meiner Meinung nach doch immer wieder um das Thema Catch & Release. Und genau an diesem Punkt sollte man die Standpunkte klarziehen:

Widerspricht C&R dem Naturschutzgesetz?
Und falls nein: Will man aus ethischen/moralischen Gründen C&R trotzdem untersagen?

Hier liegt doch der eigentliche Dissens. Ich habe dazu eine Meinung (im C&R-Thread beschrieben), andere Leute/Gremien eine andere. Wenn dieses Thema nicht hart ausdiskutiert wird, einschließlich der Frage, ob Angeln Nahrungserwerb, Sport oder Freizeitspass ist, geht das Theater ewig weiter.

Meines Wissens nach hat auch Schleswig Holstein nun C&R verboten, wenn der Fisch "vorsätzlich" zum Zwecke des Zurücksetzens gefangen wurde. Das sehe ich prinzipiell gegenüber der bayerischen Entnahmepflicht als besser an, wird aber die C&R-Community natürlich nicht glücklich machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hat auch Schleswig Holstein nun C&R verboten, wenn der Fisch "vorsätzlich" zum Zwecke des Zurücksetzens gefangen wurde. Das sehe ich prinzipiell gegenüber der bayerischen Entnahmepflicht als besser an, wird aber die C&R-Community natürlich nicht glücklich machen.


 

Ja, das ist seit gestern so und auf jeden Fall besser als ein generelles Abknüppelgebot, das finde ich auch.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation kannst Du auch für die Abschaffung aller Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen plädieren. Wenn ein Unfall passiert geht es halt vor Gericht und dort wird dann entschieden ...



jo, i sag ja...

anarchie.

nach moral kann kein richter im streitfall recht sprechen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation kannst Du auch für die Abschaffung aller Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen plädieren. Wenn ein Unfall passiert geht es halt vor Gericht und dort wird dann entschieden ...



Eben nicht. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen schützen andere vor direkten Schäden. Das hat nix mit Moral zu tun, sondern folgt rationalen Gründen.

Mit dem lebenden Köfi füge ich keinem anderen Menschen einen Schaden zu.


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach hat auch Schleswig Holstein nun C&R verboten, wenn der Fisch "vorsätzlich" zum Zwecke des Zurücksetzens gefangen wurde. Das sehe ich prinzipiell gegenüber der bayerischen Entnahmepflicht als besser an, wird aber die C&R-Community natürlich nicht glücklich machen.


 


Na dann posten wir dochmal ne Aufklärung wie man Straffrei bleibt/bleiben kann.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html


|wavey:


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen schützen andere vor direkten Schäden. Das hat nix mit Moral zu tun, sondern folgt rationalen Gründen.
> 
> Mit dem lebenden Köfi füge ich keinem anderen Menschen einen Schaden zu.



nana....durch die geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung habe ich zuerst mal niemanden einen schaden zugefügt.
die überschreitung ist nicht gleich zu setzen mit jemandem über den haufen zu fahren.
aber ich gebe dir recht, das gefahrenpotenzial steigt.und somit auch die gefahr jemandem zu verletzten.

es war aber auch nur ein beispiel.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Na dann posten wir dochmal ne Aufklärung wie man Straffrei bleibt/bleiben kann.
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html
> 
> ...


 
Naja.... Straffreiheit ist keine Einstellungs- oder Begründungssache des Einzelnen, sondern eine Frage, wie es ein Richter sieht.

Ich würde mit dem Text auf jeden Fall nicht drauf bauen, dass man mit der Argumentation immer straffrei davonkommt, das hängt ganz klar vom Einzelfall und der Überzeugung des Gerichtes ab und ist somit kein Freifahrtsschein.

Wer sich an die Grenze des Legalen heran traut, der muss auch immer mit einer Verurteilung rechnen.

Der Text kann aber zumindest helfen, mit einem blauen Auge davon zu kommen, sicher ist das aber nicht.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Na dann posten wir dochmal ne Aufklärung wie man Straffrei bleibt/bleiben kann.
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html
> 
> ...


 
Kenne ich, stimmt aber nicht mit den Landesgesetzen und der gelebten Praxis überein.

Der Mann schreibt:
"_Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum unter Anglern, welcher anscheinend teilweise sogar in Lehrgängen zur Fischereiprüfung von den Dozenten vor Ort vermittelt wird, taucht immer wieder in verschiedensten Anglerforen auf und soll hier thematisch einmal als Aufhänger dienen. _
_*„Ein gefangener maßiger Fisch muss entnommen, betäubt und getötet werden und darf nicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden".* _
_Dies liest man so, oder ähnlich, immer wieder in den Foren. _
_Um es kurz zu machen, diese pauschale Aussage stimmt so einfach nicht. _
_Eine generelle Entnahmepflicht für maßige Fische gibt es nicht! "_

Und hier die bayerische Realität:
Gewässer- und Disziplinarordnung des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfranken (http://www.carp-hunter-team.de/Forum...hp?topic=137.0):

3.7 Die Beute muß unmittelbar nach dem Fang in den Erlaubnisschein (Fangbuch) mit Kugelschreiber eingetragen werden. Das Hältern der Fische ist nicht gestattet. Das Zurücksetzen von mäßigen Fischen ist untersagt.

5.6 Der Fischereiaufseher muss den Erlaubnisschein einziehen, wenn er einen schweren Verstoß im Sinne von Ziff. 5.7 für gegeben erachtet. Den vorläufig eingezogenen Erlaubnisschein hat er umgehend mit einer kurzen, schriftlichen Sachverhaltsschilderung der Geschäftsstelle des Fischereiverbandes zuzuleiten.

5.7 Schwere Verstöße sind:
...
j. Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen gem. Ziff. 3.7.



Zwei Bekannten wurde kürzlich deshalb der Erlaubnisschein einkassiert (zurücksetzen von ca. 60 cm großen Zandern in den RMD-Kanal)


----------



## ivo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Mit solchen Bestimmungen sägt man sich den Ast ab auf dem man sitzt. Das ist der verordneter Raubbau am Gewässer. Nichts anderes als Plündern!
Und dann sage mir einer in Bayern ist der Setzkescher erlaubt. Haha.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Denn bis jetzt sind genau diese Gruppierungen fast ausnahmslos mit ihren Attacken gegen uns Angler gescheitert, eben *weil* sie sich "nur" auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufen konnten und weil mehrfach durch die Gerichte festgestellt wurde, dass weder das Angeln an sich, noch das Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische, noch das Hältern gefangener Fische in Setzkeschern ausreichender Größe zwecks späterer Tötung, noch das Umsetzen eines gefangenen Fisches in ein anderes Gewässer, noch .... einen Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht darstellt.



Haben aber nicht auch genau die Urteile klar gemacht das Angeln als Nahrungserwerb das Leid rechtfertigt. 
Das man Fische die man nicht sinnvoll verwenden kann zurücksetzen darf, aber das man eben trotzdem nur mit dem Ziel angeln darf überhaupt Fische zu verwerten/umzusetzen, und nicht nur zum Spaß.
Das man aber nicht Hältern darf wenn man man nur den Fang wiegen und dann zurücksetzen möchte sondern auch da einen guten Grund haben muss.
Wurden die Freisprüche nicht immer damit begründet das es triftige Gründe gab, während Verurteilungen erfolgten weil andere Sachen gemacht wurden für die es keine triftigen Gründe gab?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn Du da Urteile hättest, wo irgend ein  Angler wegen dem reinen zurücksetzen verurteilt worden wärem, lass es  mir bitte zukommen.
> Wäre wichtig für die rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit, bis dato wurde, wie  gesagt, in ganz Deutschland kein solches rechtskräftiges Urteil  gefunden..



Es gibt also triftige Gründe die laut Tierschutzgesetz sowas erlauben, es gibt aber auch Gründe die nicht triftig oder vernünftig sind und sowas nicht rechtfertigen. In welchem Bundesland ist denn der lebende Köfi generell erlaubt, und nicht nur über die Ausnahmegenehmigung die eine Erlaubnis ermöglicht wenn man einen triftigen Grund vorlegen kann?

Ich bleibe dabei das diese Regelung perfekt ist. Sie verbietet es nicht generell den lebenden Köfi zu nutzen, sie erlaubt es sogar explizit, wenn man eben das richtig begründen kann. Sie schränkt nicht ein sie bietet Sicherheit und Klarheit dadurch das man es ja beantragen kann.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich würde es anders herum erachten und mit  lebendem Köfi angeln. Zeigt mich jemand an, gehts vor Gericht und da  wird dann entschieden. Ist doch meine persönliche Angelegenheit.
> 
> Diese Möglichkeit, einen strittigen Fall mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln  für mich zu klären, wird mir aber vom Fischereigesetz verwehrt.
> 
> Das ist eine Beschneidung meiner Rechte.



Genau so sehe ich es eben nicht. Es ist Deine persönliche Angelegenheit ob Du versuchst eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen oder es sein läßt weil Du den lebenden Köfi nicht nutzen willst. Deine Rechte sind nicht beschnitten, du kannst es ja beantragen, Dein gutes Recht. Du kannst den strittigen Einzelfall für Dich klären, gelingt es so bekommst Du die Erlaubnis und stehst rechtlich auf sicheren Beinen. Gelingt es nicht, so bekommst Du sie nicht und weißt das ein Einsatz, trotz der Entscheidung dagegen, wohl rechtliche Folgen hat. Du hast also eine gewisse rechtliche Sicherheit und musst eben nicht jedesmal zittern ob das Gericht Deine Begründung akzeptiert oder nicht, da Du es eben schon vorher, ganz ungefährlich, geklärt hast ob es ok ist oder nicht. 



> Und auch die Artikel, ebenso auch die Mods und Admins, weisen immer  wieder darauf hin das es Urteile gegen Angler eben aufgrund unnötiger  anderer Sachen gab, wie z.B. das Foto statt einem schnellen  Zurücksetzen, eben weil da unnötig Streß/Leid erzeugt wurde. Egal was  hier rechtlich immer pro aufgeführt wird, es baut darauf unnötigen Streß  und unnötiges Leid zu vermeiden.
> 
> 
> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> ...


Da aber die Fischereigesetzgebung Ländersache ist kann sich das Bundestierschutzgesetz nicht so genau damit befassen. Die einheitliche Auslegung des Bundestierschutzgesetzes in diesem Punkt spiegelt sich dann auch darin das es eben alle Länder so sehen und ihn, bis auf Einzelfälle die vorher entschieden werden müssen, verbieten. Von daher ist es ja auch klar wie ein Urteil erfolgen würde in einer Situation für die man nicht jetzt schon die Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommen würde. Würde das Urteil Pro Angler fallen, dann müsste er aber eben auch jetzt schon die Genehmigung bekommen und hätte keinen Grund zu jammern.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Mit solchen Bestimmungen sägt man sich den Ast ab auf dem man sitzt. Das ist der verordneter Raubbau am Gewässer. Nichts anderes als Plündern!
> Und dann sage mir einer in Bayern ist der Setzkescher erlaubt. Haha.


 
Um diesen Raubbau zu verhindern, führen die meisten Vereine halt konsequente Fangquoten ein (pro Woche/ pro Jahr) und auf Raubfisch darf zusätzlich meist erst ab August geangelt werden.

Rotfeder und Plötze sind in vielen Gewässern dieses Jahr komplett unter Schutz gestellt, dafür die Mindestmaße für den Waller aufgehoben. Man reagiert also schon recht schnell auf Bestandveränderungen.


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Warum schrieb ich wohl "kann" muss nicht.

Dann muss mir erstmal bewiesen werden das ich vorsätzlich C&R betreibe,und das wird schwer.

Und was da in Bayern steht juckt mich nicht,ich fahre da nicht hin zum Angeln nur zum Jagen ab und zu mal,und wenn sich das die Bayrischen Angler so gefallen lassen,müssen sie wohl damit leben.

Oder sich wehren,oder sich nen Sch...um dieses Gesetz kümmern,jeder wie er mag.

Wie kann das eigentlich sein das in Bayern noch Fliegenfischen angeboten wird wo C&R pflicht ist,und auch auf den HP's wird ausschließlich mit C&R strecken geworben.
Haben die ne Sondererlaubniß? 

|wavey:


----------



## ivo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Um diesen Raubbau zu verhindern, führen die meisten Vereine halt konsequente Fangquoten ein (pro Woche/ pro Jahr) und auf Raubfisch darf zusätzlich meist erst ab August geangelt werden.
> 
> Rotfeder und Plötze sind in vielen Gewässern dieses Jahr komplett unter Schutz gestellt, dafür die Mindestmaße für den Waller aufgehoben. Man reagiert also schon recht schnell auf Bestandveränderungen.



Genau so stelle ich mir das vor, Angelverbote.#d


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie kann das eigentlich sein das in Bayern noch Fliegenfischen angeboten wird wo C&R pflicht ist,und auch auf den HP's wird ausschließlich mit C&R strecken geworben.
> Haben die ne Sondererlaubniß?
> 
> |wavey:


 
Hier in Franken mussten alle C&R-Fliegenfisch-Strecken "umfirmieren", weil sie entweder per Klage oder Klageandrohung dazu gezwungen wurden.

Hier läuft es dann meist so: Du darfst nur 1 Forelle fangen, musst diese dann (mit einem deftigen Kilopreis versehen) bezahlen und darfst nicht weiterangeln. Dummerweise fängt kaum jemand einen Fisch, weil die beim abhaken immer ins Wasser fallen ...


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Dunraven:
Genau, Du triffst den Nagel auf den Holzkopf.
Das einzige, was bisher juristisch angeprangert wird, ist das Angeln mit dem *Vorsatz*, jeden gefangenen Fisch frei zu lassen, also echtes C&R, und das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, beides deshalb, weil es gegen Bundesrecht, nämlich das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, bzw. als Verstoß gegen eben jenes auslegbar ist.
Deshalb sage ich ja auch, dass wir keine weiter- und tiefergehenden Einschränkungen durch *zusätzliche* Landesgesetze brauchen, und dass die Landes*angel*verbände diese nicht auch noch fordern, fördern oder dulden sollten.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dunraven:
> Genau, Du triffst den Nagel auf den Holzkopf.
> Das einzige, was bisher juristisch angeprangert wird, ist das Angeln mit dem *Vorsatz*, jeden gefangenen Fisch frei zu lassen, also echtes C&R, und das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, beides deshalb, weil es gegen Bundesrecht, nämlich das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, bzw. als Verstoß gegen eben jenes auslegbar ist.
> Deshalb sage ich ja auch, dass wir keine weiter- und tiefergehenden Einschränkungen durch *zusätzliche* Landesgesetze brauchen, und dass die Landes*angel*verbände diese nicht auch noch fordern, fördern oder dulden sollten.




vor kurzem war es noch der vdsf.  
nun sind es doch die landesverbände.

tztztz


ja, ich weiss. ich versteh wieder nichts.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ja, der natürlich auch.
Eben alle, die Einschränkungen *gegen* Angler fordern, fördern oder forcieren, obwohl sie eigentlich deren Interessen vertreten sollten.

Jetzt biste aber stolz, dasste mir den reinwürgen konntest, oder?:m


----------



## Kxxxxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich finde es völlig unproblematisch, wenn Funktionäre die angelpolitische Auffassung vertreten, das Setzkescher und C&R (nur Beispiele) verboten gehören und dann konsequenter Weise auch dafür einstehen und ein solches Verbot fordern. Dies ist ein ganz normaler politischer Prozess. Alle Angler haben die Funktionäre, die sie verdienen. Diese Funktionäre wurden nämlich von der Anglerschaft direkt oder mittelbar gewählt. Es soll sich also keiner hinterher beschweren. Mich stört aber, wenn Funktionäre keinen Klartext reden und nicht klar zum Ausdruck bringen, für was sie einstehen und zwar, bevor sie gewählt werden. Und mich Stören Funktionäre, die Wasser predigen und Wein trinken. Letztlich sind die Angler aber auch in diesen Fällen selbst schuld. Das Problem würde sich sofort erledigen, wenn es auch den Vorstandsposten in den Regional/ Landes- und Bundesverbänden eine Konkurrenzsituation gäbe. Solange sich aber zu wenige überhaupt bereiterklären bei Entsprechenden Vorstandswahlen (gilt freilich vornehmlich für die Regional- und Landesverbände) muss man sich doch nicht wundern, dass die jeweils einzigen, konkurrenzlos antretenden Kandidaten auch abgenickt werden. Also mal hübsch an die eigene Nase fassen und sich die Frage stellen: Will ich den Vorstandsjob machen – kann ich ihn besser machen? Wenn die Frage mit Ja beantwortet wird, beim nächsten Mal einfach antreten und schauen, was passiert. Mehr, als nicht gewählt werden kann einem nicht passieren. Sollte dieser Fall eintreten, hat man sich aber nichts vorzuwerfen. Ist man hierzu nicht bereit, sollte man lieber mal den Ball flach halten.


----------



## gründler (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Oder wie seit gestern wieder erlaubt wird der gute alte Setzkescher der keine Tierqual darstellt bei Sachgemäßer anwendung.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227315


|wavey:


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ich finde es völlig unproblematisch, wenn Funktionäre die angelpolitische Auffassung vertreten, das Setzkescher und C&R (nur Beispiele) verboten gehören und dann konsequenter Weise auch dafür einstehen und ein solches Verbot fordern. Dies ist ein ganz normaler politischer Prozess. Alle Angler haben die Funktionäre, die sie verdienen. Diese Funktionäre wurden nämlich von der Anglerschaft direkt oder mittelbar gewählt. Es soll sich also keiner hinterher beschweren. Mich stört aber, wenn Funktionäre keinen Klartext reden und nicht klar zum Ausdruck bringen, für was sie einstehen und zwar, bevor sie gewählt werden. Und mich Stören Funktionäre, die Wasser predigen und Wein trinken. Letztlich sind die Angler aber auch in diesen Fällen selbst schuld. Das Problem würde sich sofort erledigen, wenn es auch den Vorstandsposten in den Regional/ Landes- und Bundesverbänden eine Konkurrenzsituation gäbe. Solange sich aber zu wenige überhaupt bereiterklären bei Entsprechenden Vorstandswahlen (gilt freilich vornehmlich für die Regional- und Landesverbände) muss man sich doch nicht wundern, dass die jeweils einzigen, konkurrenzlos antretenden Kandidaten auch abgenickt werden. Also mal hübsch an die eigene Nase fassen und sich die Frage stellen: Will ich den Vorstandsjob machen – kann ich ihn besser machen? Wenn die Frage mit Ja beantwortet wird, beim nächsten Mal einfach antreten und schauen, was passiert. Mehr, als nicht gewählt werden kann einem nicht passieren. Sollte dieser Fall eintreten, hat man sich aber nichts vorzuwerfen. Ist man hierzu nicht bereit, sollte man lieber mal den Ball flach halten.



jo, so schaut es aus.
aber an dem punkt waren wir schon vor einigen tagen.

@honeyball

stolz dir ein reingewürgt zu haben? nö, nicht meine art.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Haben aber nicht auch genau die Urteile klar gemacht das Angeln als Nahrungserwerb das Leid rechtfertigt.
> 
> Nein, haben sie nicht. Es gibt keim Grundsatzurteil und in jedem Fall kann anders entschieden werden. Und das ist gut so, weil es in der Eigenverantwortung des Anglers liegt, sich tierschutzkonform zu verhalten. Das zeigt überdeutlich, das unser Tierschutzgesetz absolut ausreichend ist um Auswüchse zu ahnden.
> 
> ...



Und auch hier wieder die gleiche Frage: Welchen Schaden erleidest Du, wenn jemand anderes mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt oder einen Setzkesher verwendet ?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder die gleiche Frage: Welchen Schaden erleidest Du, wenn jemand anderes mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt oder einen Setzkesher verwendet ?


 
Ich erleide auch keinen Schaden, wenn mein Nachbar seinen Hund an der Kette hält und täglich prügelt. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn solchem Treiben gesetzlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich erleide auch keinen Schaden, wenn mein Nachbar seinen Hund an der Kette hält und täglich prügelt. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn solchem Treiben gesetzlich ein Riegel vorgeschoben ist.




Die Diskussion wäre fruchtbarer, wenn die Diskutanten sich zu einer durchgängigen und logisch konsequenten Argumentation entschließen könnten. Es ist ermüdend, immer wieder die gleichen Fehlbezüge richtigstellen zu müssen.

Warmblüter haben, wie Vögel und Reptilien, ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden. Diesen gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Dass man statt Warmblüter, Vögel und Reptilien, der einfachheit halber den Begriff Wirbeltiere verwendet hat, macht eine Gleichstellung von Fischen und Gattungen mit nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden nicht zwingend logisch, sondern schließt sogar noch Arten wie Sepien, die ebenfalls ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben, irrigerweise sogar aus. 

Lasst uns einfach bei den Fischen bleiben.


----------



## Luku (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wäre fruchtbarer, wenn die Diskutanten sich zu einer durchgängigen und logisch konsequenten Argumentation entschließen könnten. Es ist ermüdend, immer wieder die gleichen Fehlbezüge richtigstellen zu müssen.
> 
> Warmblüter haben, wie Vögel und Reptilien, ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden. Diesen gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Dass man statt Warmblüter, Vögel und Reptilien, der einfachheit halber den Begriff Wirbeltiere verwendet hat, macht eine Gleichstellung von Fischen und Gattungen mit nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden nicht zwingend logisch, sondern schließt sogar noch Arten wie Sepien, die ebenfalls ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben, irrigerweise sogar aus.
> 
> Lasst uns einfach bei den Fischen bleiben.



dat sieht die peta und ihre studien bzw. deren heran gezogenen studien leider anders.



stellt sich nun für das gericht und den gesetzgeber die frage wen man glauben schenkt.  




meine persönliche meinung dazu:

man kann vieles im tierschutz wahrlich übertreiben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warmblüter haben, wie Vögel und Reptilien, ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden. Diesen gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Dass man statt Warmblüter, Vögel und Reptilien, der einfachheit halber den Begriff Wirbeltiere verwendet hat, macht eine Gleichstellung von Fischen und Gattungen mit nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden nicht zwingend logisch, sondern schließt sogar noch Arten wie Sepien, die ebenfalls ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben, irrigerweise sogar aus.
> 
> Lasst uns einfach bei den Fischen bleiben.



Die Sache mit dem bei Fischen fehlenden Schmerzempfinden ist alles andere als ausdiskutiert: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,749108,00.html

Außerdem ist es schlichtweg nicht richtig, dass das Tierschutzgesetz nur "zufällig" Kaltblüter ausschließt. Man macht dort sogar explizit für Angler eine Ausnahme, um die betäubung von Fischen durch Angler zu ermöglichen, denn andere Kaltblüter dürfen nur von Tierärzten behäubt werden:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/BJNR012770972.html

*§ 5 *

  (1) An einem Wirbeltier  darf ohne Betäubung ein mit Schmerzen verbundener Eingriff nicht  vorgenommen werden. Die Betäubung warmblütiger Wirbeltiere sowie von  Amphibien und Reptilien ist von einem Tierarzt vorzunehmen.



Und letztendlich geht es natürlich bei Tierquälerei nicht nur um den Aspekt Schmerzempfinden, sondern auch um den Stress, dem man ein Tier aussetzt.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du , § 5 regelt *Eingriffe* an Tieren und regelt expliziet das Eingriffe an *warmblütigen* sowie Reptilien/ Amphibien Tierazt bedarf

Wo steht da was von Fisch?
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Vor allem wie macht man das beim Enten, Gänse, Hühner oder Karnickel Schlachten?
Tierarzt?

Das TSG ist also sehr realitätsfern.

Naja, ist zu weit OT.#t


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem bei Fischen fehlenden Schmerzempfinden ist alles andere als ausdiskutiert: http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,749108,00.html
> 
> Außerdem ist es schlichtweg nicht richtig, dass das Tierschutzgesetz nur "zufällig" Kaltblüter ausschließt. Man macht dort sogar explizit für Angler eine Ausnahme, um die betäubung von Fischen durch Angler zu ermöglichen, denn andere Kaltblüter dürfen nur von Tierärzten behäubt werden:
> 
> ...




Ich empfehle hierbei die Lektüre des § 4 "Töten von Tieren"

_(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst, soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen entstehen. *Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat*.
_
Wie wärs mit Sachkundenachweis ?
...na gucke mal... :q

da hilft auch der zitierte § 5 nix,
in welchem es um *EINGRIFFE *an Wirbletieren geht

Schwache Argumentation...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Um mal wieder zum Kernpunkt zurück zu kommen.

Die Gesetzeslage ist ob Ihrer Vielschichtigkeit durchaus diskutabel. Je nach Einstellung und Sichtweise, kann man manches so oder so interpretieren. 
Wer sich im Interpretationsspielraum bewegt, muss damit rechnen in eine juristische Auseinandersetung verwickelt zu werden. 
Wer das nicht möchte, geht den untersten und ungefährlichsten Weg.

Damit ist allen Genüge getan, niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen.

Wer aber gibt den Verbänden das Recht in die Gesetzgebung, und sei es auch nur beratend oder fordernd, Einfluß zu nehmen, um eine dem jeweiligen Verband genehme Interpretation in nachrangigen Gesetzen zu manifestieren?

Klare Antwort: Niemand !

Und selbst wenn alle organisierten Angler der Ideologie des Verbandes folgen würden, so stellen diese doch nur eine Minderheit der gesamten Deutschen Anglerschaft dar. 

Neutral, objektiv und richtig ist nur, wenn die Verbände für eine möglichst große Eigenverantwortung der Angler im Rahmen der Bundesgesetzgebung eintreten würden.

Nur das wäre von *allen* legitimiert und würde *keinem* zum Nachteil gereichen.


----------



## Dunraven (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dunraven:
> Genau, Du triffst den Nagel auf den Holzkopf.
> Das einzige, was bisher juristisch angeprangert wird, ist das Angeln mit dem *Vorsatz*, jeden gefangenen Fisch frei zu lassen, also echtes C&R, und das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, beides deshalb, weil es gegen Bundesrecht, nämlich das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, bzw. als Verstoß gegen eben jenes auslegbar ist.
> Deshalb sage ich ja auch, dass wir keine weiter- und tiefergehenden Einschränkungen durch *zusätzliche* Landesgesetze brauchen, und dass die Landes*angel*verbände diese nicht auch noch fordern, fördern oder dulden sollten.




Damit stimme ich ja auch überein.
Nun wurde mir aber eben vorgeworfen das meine Einstellung falsch ist weil ich sage das ich eines dieser (bestehende weil es eben gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt) Verbote befürworte. Eben das mit dem Verbot vom lebenden Köfi, mit Ausnahme von wenigen Sonderfällen in denen man dann eine Erlaubnis bekommen kann weil sie das Leid rechtfertigen und damit dann der vom Bundesgesetz geforderte vernünftige/triftige Grund gegeben ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Damit stimme ich ja auch überein.
> Nun wurde mir aber eben vorgeworfen das meine Einstellung falsch ist weil ich sage das ich eines dieser (bestehende weil es eben gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt) Verbote befürworte. Eben das mit dem Verbot vom lebenden Köfi, mit Ausnahme von wenigen Sonderfällen in denen man dann eine Erlaubnis bekommen kann weil sie das Leid rechtfertigen und damit dann der vom Bundesgesetz geforderte vernünftige/triftige Grund gegeben ist.



Ich sage nicht dass Deine Einstellung falsch ist. Es ist Dein Gutes Recht C&R und lebenden Köfi für Dich abzulehnen.

Der Frage welchen Nachteil Du erfährst, wenn andere das praktizieren weichst Du konsequent aus.

Ebenfalls möchte ich Dich bitten zu erklären, warum Du etwas, was Deiner Meinung nach bereits laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist, in einem nachrangigen Gesetz nochmal verboten sein muss.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht dass Deine Einstellung falsch ist. Es ist Dein Gutes Recht C&R und lebenden Köfi für Dich abzulehnen.
> 
> Der Frage welchen Nachteil Du erfährst, wenn andere das praktizieren weichst Du konsequent aus.
> 
> Ebenfalls möchte ich Dich bitten zu erklären, warum Du etwas, was Deiner Meinung nach bereits laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist, in einem nachrangigen Gesetz nochmal verboten sein muss.



die frage stellt sich für den gesetzgeber nicht.
der gesetzgeber schützt nun malwirbeltiere. ob mir oder dir dadurch ein persönlicher schaden entsteht ist schnuppe.
evtl. schädigt es meinen nachbar, er bekommt depressionen wenn du nen fisch als lebenden köder verwendest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, nimmt dem Thema den nötigen Ernst und damit eine Diskussionsgrundlage.#d

Wenn dein Nachbar krank ist/wird muss er zum Arzt, wie jeder andere Kranke auch.

Dass Gesetze oft fernab jeglicher Realität beschlossen werden und das meist überhastet, unreflektiert und aus blindem Aktionismus heraus, ist unstreitbar.


Da wir aber auf die Schnelle nix dran ändern können, gilt es möglichst viele Freiheiten aus der momentanen Zwangslage herauszuholen.

Gesetze sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Es ist an den Vertretern der Angler, gute Lobbyarbeit zu machen und Freiheiten einzufordern.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

sorry tinca

aber die frage nach dem schaden für einen menschen wenn ein tier gequält wird stellt sich überhaupt nicht.

wenn nen gockel gequält wird, stellt sich beim menschen kein schaden ein.
und so sieht es mit hund, katze u. maus auch aus.
nur weil deren schmerzen optisch unseren ähnlich sind gillt denen der besondere schutz?

um keine missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen...
ich bin absolut kein peta oder was weiss ich anhänger. ich bin angler.

aber man muss auch das gesamtbild betrachten und nicht nur die eigenen interessen im auge haben
klar sollte man als angelverband die interessen der angler vertreten. aber die andere seite existiert "leider" auch.

wenn nen angler mit nem lebenden fisch in der hand,  10 minuten bei praller hitze nun zu seinen nachbarn anglern rennt und denen diesen präsentiert...
würde wohl fast jeder hier aufschreien. der arme fisch etc.

wieso eigentlich? nach ralle´s meinung empfindet er doch keinen schmerz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Leider macht "die andere Seite", die bessere Lobbyarbeit.
Unsere überalterten Funktionäre machen - nix.

Und wenn, dann nix Vernünftiges.



Luku schrieb:


> aber die frage nach dem schaden für einen menschen wenn ein tier gequält wird stellt sich überhaupt nicht.




Hab auch nicht gefragt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> sorry tinca
> 
> aber die frage nach dem schaden für einen menschen wenn ein tier gequält wird stellt sich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...




Nö, nicht weil das "optisch" ähnlich ist, sondern weil Warmblüter ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben und weil sie bei anhaltendem Leiden oder Stress langfristige Verhaltensänderungen zeigen.

Das ist bei Fischen nicht der Fall.

Es ist ein wenig Schade, dass Du nicht in der Lage bist, Informationen - die Du Dir über Google umfassend besorgen kannst -  richtig zu verarbeiten, scheinbar auch nicht bemüht, Dir solche zu erarbeiten und zu verstehen.

Das macht, ich sagte es bereits, eine Diskussion mit Dir recht ermüdend.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leider macht die andere seite, die bessere Lobbyarbeit.
> Unsere überaltereten Funktionäre machen nix.
> 
> Und wenn, dann nix Vernünftiges.




jo leider.

schockbilder haben nun mal eine bessere wirkung als ein hergerichtetes gewässer mit leben drin.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, nicht weil das "optisch" ähnlich ist, sondern weil Warmblüter ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben und weil sie bei anhaltendem Leiden oder Stress langfristige Verhaltensänderungen zeigen.
> 
> Das ist bei Fischen nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...



ach ralle...

deine unterstellungen an meine person sind echt lächerlich.

es gibt eine menge studien die auch das gegenteil behaupten.

ermüdend? mag sein. so ist das nun mal wenn man nicht linientreu  ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> es gibt eine menge studien die auch das gegenteil behaupten.



Aber ja. Es gibt auch ne Menge Studien, dass Aliens unter uns leben. Es gibt Studien über Kornkreise und Wesen aus dem Zwischenreich. Es gibt sogar ne Studie, dass Eisbären Linkshänder sind. Es gibt auch ne Menge Studien, dass der Euro unser Leben nicht verteuert, sondern billiger gemacht hat. 

Im übrigen tätige ich keine Angriffe auf Deine Person. Ich mache Dich lediglich darauf aufmerksam, dass Du möglicherweise irgendwann von der Realität eingeholt wirst. Das kann dann problematisch werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ermüdend? mag sein. so ist das nun mal wenn man nicht linientreu  ist.




Eher stellt es sich so dar, dass du diese Diskussion mit einer endlosen Zahl an gehaltlosen Beiträgen verwässerst.
Quasi wie ein Spambot - immer die selbe Tour.

Der interessierte Leser wird so des Lesens überdrüssig und wendet sich ab.
Auch vergeht den engagierten Diskutanten die Lust alles immer wieder durchzukauen - sind ja keine Kühe.

Wenn das aber dein Ziel war, wovon ich ausgehe, hast du es mit bewundernswerter Ausdauer verfolgt und auch in weiten Teilen erreicht.

Ich muss jetzt auch mal etwas Anderes lesen.|supergri


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eher stellt es sich so dar, dass du diese Diskussion mit einer endlosen Zahl an gehaltlosen Beiträgen verwässerst.
> Quasi wie ein Spambot - immer die selbe Tour.
> 
> Der interessierte Leser wird so des Lesens überdrüssig und wendet sich ab.
> ...




du, ich bin nicht alleine.

auch ralle dreht sich im kreis..

aber er kann uns sicherlich sagen welchen persönlichen schaden er erleidet wenn nen hund gequält wird. (vorausgesetzt es ist nicht seiner)

ich bin auf die antwort gespannt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Lesen kann helfen.



Luku schrieb:


> du, ich bin nicht alleine.
> 
> auch ralle dreht sich im kreis..
> 
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion wäre fruchtbarer, wenn die Diskutanten sich zu einer durchgängigen und logisch konsequenten Argumentation entschließen könnten. Es ist ermüdend, immer wieder die gleichen Fehlbezüge richtigstellen zu müssen.
> 
> Warmblüter haben, wie Vögel und Reptilien, ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden. Diesen gilt das Tierschutzgesetz. Dass man statt Warmblüter, Vögel und Reptilien, der einfachheit halber den Begriff Wirbeltiere verwendet hat, macht eine Gleichstellung von Fischen und Gattungen mit nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden nicht zwingend logisch, sondern schließt sogar noch Arten wie Sepien, die ebenfalls ein nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden haben, irrigerweise sogar aus.
> 
> Lasst uns einfach bei den Fischen bleiben.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lesen kann helfen.





ja super ralle.. applaus.

frage immer noch nicht beantwortet.

welchen schaden erleidest du?

wie gesagt.


die schadensfrage stellt sich absolut nicht.
zur erinnerung: du hast ein forumsmitglied nach seinem persönlichen schaden gefragt.

somit ist deine frage nur einfallslose polemik gewesen.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Luku 

ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, (sinngemäß) dass ich dich nicht verstehe.
Dein Schreibstiel ist das Eine, der deutet auf gewisse Fähigkeiten hin. Das ständige Wiederholen von Thesen, die nunja ....ohne bereitschaft , sie zu hinterfragen.
Deshalb eindeutig : was willst du eigentlich?

Gruß A.


----------



## Stralsund (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber ja. Es gibt auch ne Menge Studien, dass Aliens unter uns leben. Es gibt Studien über Kornkreise und Wesen aus dem Zwischenreich. Es gibt sogar ne Studie, dass Eisbären Linkshänder sind. Es gibt auch ne Menge Studien, dass der Euro unser Leben nicht verteuert, sondern billiger gemacht hat.


Warum sind dann ausgerechnet Studien, die den Fischen Schmerzempfinden absprechen, richtig? Vielleicht bewegen sich gerade diese auf Alien-Niveau.

Trotzdem würde ich natürlich auch gerne meine Fische hältern, wo ich will. Auch lebender Köderfisch auf Grund ist auf Zander unschlagbar (*in Ländern, wo es erlaubt ist!*). Kleines Experiment:
6 Grundeln auf Grund mit gleicher Montage, davon eine lebend. Ein Zander am Abend gefangen - ratet auf welche.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es das in Deutschland je wieder geben wird. Egal ob DAV, VDSF, DAFV, weiß der Kuckuck - keine Chance gegen die Tierschutz-Lobbyisten. Welcher Politiker würde sich schon ins Feuer wagen und eine für die mehrheitlich nichtangelnde Bevölkerung offensichtliche "sinnlose" Quälerei von Tieren fordern? Wie würde die Fraktion darüber denken?
"Schützt die lieben Fischis" bringt nun mal mehr Wählerstimmen als "Hälterung im Setzkescher-Knast", "Wettkampfmetzeln im Peenestrom" und "Lebende Fischköder für Killerraubfische".
Um mehr als Wählerstudien geht es nicht. Studien hin oder her. Das interessiert keinen, der über Gesetze entscheidet.
Entweder es wird eine Deutsche-Anglerpartei mit Mehrheit im Bund, den Ländern geben oder die Gesetze bleiben wie sie sind bzw. werden noch schlimmer.
Umso wichtiger ist eine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des neuen Verbandes mit gutem Draht zur Politik, der die eine oder andere bittere Pille für die deutschen Angler vielleicht noch ein paar Jährchen verzögert.
Aber immerhin hat die SPD in Berlin jetzt mal den Grünen gezeigt (A100), dass sich nicht alles in der Welt um Natur- und Umweltschutz dreht.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Luku
> 
> ich hatte schon mal geschrieben, (sinngemäß) dass ich dich nicht verstehe.
> Dein Schreibstiel ist das Eine, der deutet auf gewisse Fähigkeiten hin. Das ständige Wiederholen von Thesen, die nunja ....ohne bereitschaft , sie zu hinterfragen.
> ...




die abstrusität von ralle euch begreiflich machen.

es gibt nicht DIE EINE studie. es gibt mehrere studien die auch das gegenteil belegen. 

z.b. gibt es diesen bericht:

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article3642168/Koennen-Fische-Schmerzen-empfinden.html

mag sein, daß dieser schon widerlegt wurde. müsste mal wer googeln nach einer aufbauendenstudie.

nun schickt ralle diese studien / untersuchungen ins reich der ufos.

auch gibt es keine schadensfrage zur person in dieser sache.

und wenn solche streitigkeiten vor gericht kommen.
wird entschieden nach den besseren argumenten.

jede seite hat dann die gelegenheit seine studien vorzulegen. zwischen diesen, den argumenten, tatsachen (fall) und dem gesetz wird dann abgewogen.
und wenn der richter der peta studie glaubenschenkt sitzt du als angler im knast.


----------



## locotus (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> jede seite hat dann die gelegenheit seine studien vorzulegen. zwischen diesen, den argumenten, tatsachen (fall) und dem gesetz wird dann abgewogen.
> und wenn der richter der peta studie glaubenschenkt sitzt du als angler im knast.


 
Ich glaube, wir sollten uns von diesem einem Thema lebenden Köderfisch, ja, nein, trennen. Ich habs auch noch mit lebenden Köderfisch gelernt, meinen bisher größten Hecht hatte ich auf toten Köfi. Ausgeworfen, pinkeln gegangen, wieder hingeschaut, Pose weg. Es geht beides. Ich seh das auch so, dass die Erlaubnis zum lebenden Köfi nie wieder kommen wird, das ist etwas mit dem ICH leben kann.

Aber wenn Angler von Tierschützern, wegen angeblicher Tierquälerei vor den Kadi gezogen werden, sollte eben hinter dem Angler, egal ob organisiert oder nicht, ein Verband stehen der mit seiner Lobbyarbeit für Angler zumindest für eine gewisse Chancengleichheit im Fall der Fälle sorgt. Wie der Richter dann entscheidet, ist allein seine Sache. Man sollte es ihm aber von Seiten der Angler, aufgrund fehlender Unterstützung und Argumentation, nicht zu einfach machen.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

dieser thread heisst VDSF, tierschutz etc.

man kann also sehr wohl über den köderfisch diskutieren.  

tierschutz hin oder her...

es gibt halt unterschiedliche meinungen.
auch in den verbänden.

und jedes/r verbandsmitglied/ funktionär ist seinem gewissen verpflichtet.


----------



## ivo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Der Funktionär ist in erster Linie seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet! Und zwar allen. Nicht nur denen die ihm genehm sind.


----------



## gründler (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Luku erinnert mich an Rheo,was von Angeln quatschen wollen.....aber selbst 5000liter Wasser im Keller mit Wildfängen.

#h


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Der Funktionär ist in erster Linie seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet! Und zwar allen. Nicht nur denen die ihm genehm sind.




irrtum.
man ist immer erst seinem gewissen verpflichtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> irrtum.
> man ist immer erst seinem gewissen verpflichtet.



Nö.

Gewählt um die Mitglieder zu vertreten.
Das Gewissen muss warten. Sonst taugt man nicht als "Vertreter".


----------



## ivo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> irrtum.
> man ist immer erst seinem gewissen verpflichtet.



Unsinn.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Unsinn.




du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten ein verbandfunktionär muss sich gegen sein gewissen entscheiden?
das ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Bei Entscheidungen, die auch andere Angler betreffen muss er seine pers. Ansichten und sein "Gewissen" hinten anstellen.
Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob überhaupt bei jedem Funki ein Gewissen vorhanden ist. Zumindestens isses immer blind auf dem Anglerauge.

Für Entscheidungen, die nur ihn selbst betreffen kann er aber, wie jeder andere auch, sein Gewissen, seine Großmutter und auch dem Osterhasen befragen.#6


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Entscheidungen, die auch andere Angler betreffen muss er seine pers. Ansichten und sein "Gewissen" hinten anstellen.
> Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob überhaupt bei jedem Funki ein Gewissen vorhanden ist. Zumindestens isses immer blind auf dem Anglerauge.
> 
> Für Entscheidungen, die nur ihn selbst betreffen kann er aber, wie jeder andere auch, sein Gewissen, seine Großmutter und auch dem Osterhasen befragen.#6



leute leute...

das ist ein grundrecht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> du willst doch jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten ein verbandfunktionär muss sich gegen sein gewissen entscheiden?
> das ist nicht dein ernst oder?




Das ist das, was wir Dir hier seit mehreren Seiten versuchen klar zu machen.

Man darf seine Arbeit, Forderungen und Ansichten *eben nicht *nach der persönlichen Einstellung resp. seinem Gewissen, anderen per Gesetz überstülpen.

Man sollte *für sich selbst* prüfen, ob man objektive Arbeit und die daraus resultierenden Forderungen und Handlungen mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann. Kann man das nicht, muss man als Funktionär zurücktreten.

Das eigene Gewissen ist dazu da, sein persönliches Handeln zu überprüfen, nicht um andere danach auszurichten.

Vertreter von Gruppen mit stark unterschiedlichen Moralvorstellungen haben vollkommen neutral zu sein.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

kurz und knapp
Wenn das Gewissen eines Angelverbandsfunktionärs/ Anglers nicht zum Angeln passt, sollte er mit Murmeln spielen.
Sicher sollte keiner gegen sein Gewissen handeln, ist nur die
Frage des Inhalts desselben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist das, was wir Dir hier seit mehreren Seiten versuchen klar zu machen.
> 
> Man darf seine Arbeit, Forderungen und Ansichten *eben nicht *nach der persönlichen Einstellung resp. seinem Gewissen, anderen per Gesetz überstülpen.
> 
> ...



na klar darf man das. wird seit hunderten von jahren so gemacht.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ralle24 schreibt:Man darf seine Arbeit, Forderungen und Ansichten *eben nicht *nach der persönlichen Einstellung resp. seinem Gewissen, anderen per Gesetz überstülpen.
Aber das versucht gerade jeder, von Dir als Mod angefangen, über die Politik und bei mir als User aufgehört.
Na ja, Gewissen können wir bei vielen Politikern streichen ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ralle24 schreibt:Man darf seine Arbeit, Forderungen und Ansichten *eben nicht *nach der persönlichen Einstellung resp. seinem Gewissen, anderen per Gesetz überstülpen.
> Aber das versucht gerade jeder, von Dir als Mod angefangen, über die Politik und bei mir als User aufgehört.
> ...



Wo denn ??

Ich habe natürlich meine persönliche Einstellung zum angeln. Ich finde manches nicht gut und würde es selbst nicht praktizieren.

Dennoch fordere ich keine diesbezüglichen Verbote, sondern genau das Gegenteil. Die Freiheit, selbst zu entscheiden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ralle24 schreibt:Man darf seine Arbeit, Forderungen und Ansichten *eben nicht *nach der persönlichen Einstellung resp. seinem Gewissen, anderen per Gesetz überstülpen.
> Aber das versucht gerade jeder, von Dir als Mod angefangen, über die Politik und bei mir als User aufgehört.
> Na ja, Gewissen können wir bei vielen Politikern streichen ...


 
Diese Diskussion ist doch albern. 

Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass auch Abgeordnete letztendlich gewählte Vertreter einer Gruppe von Leuten sind. Und was legt für diese unser Grundgesetz fest:

Artikel 38:
(1) Die Abgeordneten des Deutschen Bundestages werden in allgemeiner, unmittelbarer, freier, gleicher und geheimer Wahl gewählt. Sie sind Vertreter des ganzen Volkes, an Aufträge und Weisungen nicht gebunden *und nur ihrem Gewissen unterworfen.*

Wenn Euch das Gewissen Eurer Vertreter in den Verbänden nicht passt, wählt halt das nächste Mal andere ...


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wo denn ??
> 
> Ich habe natürlich meine persönliche Einstellung zum angeln. Ich finde manches nicht gut und würde es selbst nicht praktizieren.
> 
> Dennoch fordere ich keine diesbezüglichen Verbote, sondern genau das Gegenteil. Die Freiheit, selbst zu entscheiden.



du forderst anarchie.

und anarchie produziert chaos.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht dass Deine Einstellung falsch ist. Es ist Dein Gutes Recht C&R und lebenden Köfi für Dich abzulehnen.
> 
> Der Frage welchen Nachteil Du erfährst, wenn andere das praktizieren weichst Du konsequent aus.
> 
> Ebenfalls möchte ich Dich bitten zu erklären, warum Du etwas, was Deiner Meinung nach bereits laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist, in einem nachrangigen Gesetz nochmal verboten sein muss.




Schon wieder so ein Post der bei mir Wut auslöst.
Ich lehne kein C&R ab, ich habe sogar den zweiten Punkt von Honyball links liegen lassen da ich mit den Regelungen in Holland usw. gerne und gut lebe und sie auch gerne nutze. Ich habe mich auch lange Zeit gefragt warum der lebende Köfi wegen den Schmerzen komplett verboten ist (als das angebliche Schmerzempfinden von Fischen die Begründung war, was ja auch mittlerweile widerlegt ist) und warum man dann nicht einfach die Befestigung der Haken mit Gummiringen erlaubt. Da wird der Fisch nicht verletzt.

Und Deine dauernde Frage welchen Nachteil ich erleide wenn jemand das macht, wie soll ich die bitte beantworten?
Ich erleide auch keinen Nachteil wenn jemand auf der Straße einen anderen zusammen schlägt, oder wenn es erlaubt ist Sklaven zu halten, ect. Ich erleide ebenfalls keinen Nachteil (da Du es ja auf Fische beschränkt haben willst) wenn der Angler nebenan seine Fische ersticken läßt, wenn er seinen lebenden Fischen die Augen aussticht, ect. Von all dem habe ich persönlich erstmal keinen Nachteil. Andere Menschen und auch der Fisch, die haben Nachteile, aber Deine Frage und Einstellung ist ja alles was mir keinen Nachteil macht ist ok, sonst würdest Du ja nicht immer nur fragen welchen Nachteil ich habe und sagen wenn ich keinen habe dann ist es doch ok. 

Aber halt, ich habe doch einen Nachteil. Es macht mich wütend, ich rege mich drüber auf, es sorgt für einen Zustand der schlecht für meine Gesundheit ist. Und ich habe den Nachteil das ich dann als Angler unter Generalverdacht stehe und mir das vorwerfen lassen muss was die machen. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das ich nicht den geringsten Anhaltspunkt habe was ich darf und was nicht. Oh der lebende Köfi ist also nicht verboten, ich darf aber einem Wirbeltier nicht ohne triftigem Grund Schmerz und Leid zufügen. Wo ist denn der triftige Grund definiert? Wann darf ich ihn einsetzen und wann nicht. Beim Setzkescher und bei C&R gibt es da Anhaltspunkte, hier nicht. Beim Setzkescher weiß ich das ist kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz weil es im Bundesland X und Y ok und erlaubt ist und ich weiß das ist bisher nie vom Gericht akzeptiert worden und hier habe ich eine Grauzone. Sowas fehlt beim lebenden Köfi total.

Die wichtigste Frage ist also erst einmal ob wir von den selben Grundlagen ausgehen.

Von daher stelle ich erst einmal ein paar Fragen an Dich, dann können wir evt. leichter sehen woran es scheitert.

Verbietet das Tierschutzgesetz einem Wirbeltier unnötiges Leid zuzufügen, und wenn ja, ist das ein sinnvolles Gesetz oder nicht? Immerhin hast Du ja keinen Nachteil wenn Tiere unnötig leiden.

Aufgrund der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis das Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden ist Schmerz bei dieser Frage unwichtig, aber es ist ja auch beweisen das sie Leid durchaus empfinden, oder? Wenn sie also Leid empfinden können, ist es dann wohl ein Leiden für sie wenn sie über Stunden an zwei Drillingen, die durch ihre Haut gestochen sind, hängen, dabei von einer fetten Pose und Schnur über Stunden in ihrer natürlichen Bewegung über Stunden eingeschränkt sind und vermutlich auch noch einen Blutverlust haben, da die Wunde durch die Bewegung oder eine Kontrolle des Köders oder neues Auswerfen immer wieder offen gehalten wird? 

Ist es dann Leid wenn sie nach dem Angeln mit den Wunden wieder rein geworfen werden da man sie ja nicht mehr als Köder braucht und damit keinen triftigen Grund hat sie zu töten, so das es sogar vom Tierschutzgesetz verboten ist, außer es ist Leiden und man erlöst sie, was wieder ein triftiger Grund wäre. Ist es Leid wenn dann durch die Wunden Pilzbefall entsteht, ect.?

Oder auf gut deutsch und ganz kurz, leidet ein lebender Köderfisch Deiner Meinung nach?

Wenn nein, dann werden wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen, aber genau wie Du anderen gegenüber gefährliche Ideologien vorgeworfen hast, so halte ich dann Deine Einstellung das alles ok ist das Dir keinen Nachteil bringt ebenfalls für sehr gefährlich. Kein Angriff auf Dich sondern nur meine Meinung, sollte es so seind as Du es ernsthaft so meinst wie Du es dauernd fragst.

Sollten wir aber uns einig sein das der lebende Köfi leidet, dann stellt sich eben die Frage ob der vom Tierschutzgesetz erforderliche triftige Grund dafür gegeben ist.

Kann man Raubfische nur mit lebenden Köderfisch fangen?
Beißen Raubfische nicht auf toten Köderfisch?
Ist der lebende Köderfisch die einzige Möglichkeit Raubfische zu fangen?

Wer die Fragen nicht mit nein beantwortet kann kein Angler sein, der scheint nicht einmal die geringste Ahnung vom Angeln zu haben.

Von daher ist der Raubfischfang an sich kein triftiger oder vernünftiger Grund dem Köfi Leid zuzufügen, denn das kann man ja auch ohne großen Aufwand und ohne große Zumutungen mit anderen Mitteln. Wird ja täglich auch hundertfach so praktiziert und das mit Erfolg. 

Von daher gibt es per se keinen pauschalen Grund der einen lebenden Köfi erlaubt. Es kann also nur noch einige wenige Einzelfälle geben wo es wirklich keine andere Möglichkeit gibt weil nichts anderes Erfolg bringt. Und weil es eben diese seltenen Situationen gibt, darum gibt es nachrangige Gesetze die dann dem Hegeverantwortlichen ermöglichen in diesen Situationen den lebenden Köfi ausnahmsweise doch zu benutzen und das ohne Angst haben zu müssen das sie Probleme mit dem Tierschutzgesetz bekommen, es sichert sie also da ab. Gleichzeitig behält sich das jeweilige Bundesland damit aber auch die Entscheidung darüber vor ob es wirklich notwendig ist oder ob es nicht nur ein vorgeschobener Grund ist weil da jemand immer noch meint der lebende Köfi fängt soviel besser. 

Hier haben wir also eine sehr spezielle Situation in der es darum geht ein Tier vor stundenlangem, unnötigen und dauerhaft anhaltenden (im Gegensatz zu einem geräumigen Setzkescher, einem kurzen Drill, ect.) Leid zu bewahren. Und das finde ich gut und das hat meine Zustimmung. 

Und wenn ich nach Holland schaue, selbst im Vorzeigenachbarland was Anglerische Freiheit und Selbstentscheidung  bezüglich des Fangs und des Einsatzes von Setzkeschern, ect. zuläßt, selbst da ist der lebende Köfi verboten. Eben weil es im Normalfall keinen triftigen und vernünftigen Grund gibt einem Köfi so lange Leid zuzufügen. Und weil man das aus diesem Grund auch keinem normal denkenden Menschen vermitteln kann warum man es trotzdem machen sollte nur weil man es will und man selber dadurch ja keinen Nachteil hat. 

So eine Haltung verstehe ich als Angler, der ja nun einmal die Verantwortung für die Kreatur hat die er fängt und über die er die Gewalt hat, nicht, sowas verstehen die anderen Bürger halt erst recht nicht.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Post der bei mir Wut auslöst.
> Ich lehne kein C&R ab, ich habe sogar den zweiten Punkt von Honyball links liegen lassen da ich mit den Regelungen in Holland usw. gerne und gut lebe und sie auch gerne nutze. Ich habe mich auch lange Zeit gefragt warum der lebende Köfi wegen den Schmerzen komplett verboten ist (als das angebliche Schmerzempfinden von Fischen die Begründung war, was ja auch mittlerweile widerlegt ist) und warum man dann nicht einfach die Befestigung der Haken mit Gummiringen erlaubt. Da wird der Fisch nicht verletzt.
> 
> Und Deine dauernde Frage welchen Nachteil ich erleide wenn jemand das macht, wie soll ich die bitte beantworten?
> ...





danke das ich mal ein wenig unterstützung hier bekomme. 

auch an die personen die sich jetzt nicht gerade so ausführlich geäussert haben.

wobei ich aber weiterhin der meinung bin...das es noch nicht eindeutig endgültig bewiesen wurde das fische kein schmerz empfinden.

wobei mir das im grunde auch egal ist.
es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres für ein tier als am angelhaken zu hängen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Dunraven

In deinem Beitrag sind, vmtl. der Aufregung geschuldet, zuviele vermenschlichende Ansichten.

Sklaven . . . Fische . . . Leid.

Passt alles nicht zusammen und sollte auch nicht in eine Schublade geworfen werden.

*Leid* ist subjektiv und man kann Fischen so menschliches Empfinden nicht zugestehen.
Selbst wenn man deiner Denkensweise folgt und es tut, muss man die Chance auf Leben höher einschätzen, als den schnellen Tod.
Dem Köfi ist die Chance, nur evtl. gefressen zu werden(welches ihm ja auch sonst immer droht) wohl lieber als der sichere Tod (als Köfi).

#h


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

meines wissens beinhaltet das tierschutzgesetz auch die vermeidung von leid.  

§1

leid vor dem tod stellen?

sehn viele anders.

schwerverletzte tiere werden getöt um denen das leiden zu ersparen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ohne Chance auf Leben/Heilung mag man den Tod vielleicht vorziehen, sonst ganz sicher nicht.

Wenn das Leid, wie im Fall des lebenden Köfi, nur aus einem Stich und begrenztem Bewegungsradius besteht, ist das Leid(nach menschlichem Maßstab) sicher dem Tod vorzuziehen.

Wieder ein Beispiel für unausgegorene Gesetze.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohne Chance auf Leben/Heilung mag man den Tod vielleicht vorziehen, sonst ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> Wieder ein Beispiel für unausgegorene Gesetze.



mag so sein.

ist aber nunmal so...und jeder interpretiert es anders.

das was wir hier so unausgegoren diskutieren wird im ernstfall...sicherlich etwas sachlicher auch vor gericht und in der gesetzgebenden kommission diskutiert.

aber mit aufhebung sämtlicher anglerischen bestimmungen werden wir die probleme nicht lösen sondern eher verstärken.

denn dann zählt das geschrei eines herrn drosse vom vdsf wieder.

wir brauchen nicht mehr regelung sondern eine klare regelung und dies am besten für alle bundesländer gleich.

aber wenn man nicht mal eine einigung zwischen vdsf und dav hinbekommt...sieht es mit einer einigung zwischen den ländern schwarz aus.

zitat:"den Tod vielleicht vorziehen"

die realität sieht so aus....das der grösste teil der tiere geschlachtet werden.
nur die wenigsten kommen auf einen sogenannten gnadenhof.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Schon wieder so ein Post der bei mir Wut auslöst.
> 
> Wieso Wut. Du schreibst, Du begrüßt das Verbot des lebenden Köfis, und ich würde gerne Deine Argumente hören.
> Nicht Argumente, warum Du selbst nicht mit lebendem Köfi angelst, sondern warum Du es begrüßt, dass es für andere verboten ist.
> ...



Bezogen auf Deinen letzten Absatz möchte ich feststellen, dass ich Deine persönliche Einstellung keinesfalls kritisiere und auch nicht versuche Dich ob dieser zu diffamieren. 
Ich weise lediglich auf eine nicht stringente Argumantation hin und wehre mich dagegen, diese Deine Einstellung per Gesetz übernehmen zu müssen. 
So wie Du Dich vermutlich wehren würdest, wäre ab morgen nur noch das angeln mit lebendem Köfi erlaubt und alle anderen Methoden verboten. 

Ist es denn tatsächlich so schwer, sich auf die Verantwortung für das eigene Handeln zu besinnen und zu beschränken und andersdenkende zu akzeptieren?


----------



## Dunraven (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Wieso Wut. Du schreibst, Du begrüßt das Verbot des lebenden Köfis, und ich würde gerne Deine Argumente hören.
> Nicht Argumente, warum Du selbst nicht mit lebendem Köfi angelst, sondern warum Du es begrüßt, dass es für andere verboten ist.


Wut weil mir Sachen unterstellt wurden die ich NICHT gesagt habe. Ich habe nur über den lebenden Köfi gesprochen und DU hast einfach mal, evt. weil es besser zu Deiner Argumentation passt oder weshalb auch immer, dazu gedichtet das ich gegen C&R bin. Das habe ich nicht gesagt, darüber hatte ich nicht geschrieben, aber trotzdem wurde es mir einfach so unterstellt, und das macht mich wütend.

Da mir die Zeit für mehr fehlt, wer z.B. das mit dem Leid festgestellt hat, hm ich erinnere an die Setzkescherstudie aufgrund derer es den Freispruch gab, die spricht von Leid das Fische empfinden. Auch verschiedene Urteile sprechen vom Leid das Fische empfinden, auch wenn sie aufgrund der anderen Studien Schmerzen ausklammern.

Zur Aussage das nicht zwischen kurzem Leid und längerem Leid unterschieden wird



> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1.ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> 2.einem Wirbeltiera)aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
> b)länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
> 
> zufügt.


Es wird sehr wohl unterschieden.

Zum Thema normal denkenden Menschen vermitteln, wenn es halt so einfach wäre, dann sollte es auch kein Problem sein eine starke Unterstützung dafür in der Bevölkerung und der Politik zu finden und damit Änderungen zu erreichen. 


> Ich will Dir sicher nicht zu nahe treten, aber die  Tatsache dass ich Dir das nicht vermitteln kann ist kein Beweis für eine  normale Denkweise deinerseits.


 Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, ich habe nur gesagt das man keinem normal denkendem Menschen (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht einen normal denkenden Angler, sondern vor allem die ganz normalen Bürger die nicht angeln und nicht einer radikalen Gruppe wie Peta angehören)  vermitteln kann warum man einen lebenden Köfi braucht weil man selber keinen Nachteil dadurch hat wenn man den nutzt und weil man den eben unbedingt nutzen will. Dein Argument mit den Krabben z.B. da frage ich mich warum Du den toten Köfi nicht auftreiben läßt. Ist dann auch vom Boden weg und bewegt sich sogar. Das Du persönlich nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde Spinnfischen kannst ist ein persönlicher Einzelfall und hat nicht mit der allgemeinen Frage zu schaffen ob man nicht auch anders als mit dem lebenden Köfi Raubfische fangen kann.

Was die Beispiele mit dem Karpfen und dem Wels angeht, ich sagte geräumigen Setzkescher, wenn der Fisch da fast nicht rein passt ist er sicher nicht geräumig für den Fisch. Davon ab gibt es da auch Einschränkungen was das Gewicht im Verhältnis zum Rauminhalt des Setzkeschers angeht. Den darf man nicht beliebig voll packen.

Außerdem musst Du Dich nicht dagegen wehren meine Einstellung per Gesetz zu übernehmen, sie ist Gesetz. Damit musst Du nicht einverstanden sein, Du kannst auch gerne dafür Kämpfen das es sich ändert, wenn es Deiner Einstellung entspricht, aber so wie Du dich dagegen wehrst und dagegen bist, so finde ich dieses eine Gesetz sinnvoll und gut und richtig. Meine persönliche Einstellung, die Einstellung von vielen anderen und die aktuelle Einstellung der Politik. Also die Einstellung von andersdenkenden, und scheinbar fällt es Dir da schwer sie zu akzeptieren. Das ist legitim und ok, aber warum soll ich da andersdenkende akzeptieren wenn Du es selber auch nicht kannst?
Und ja es ist so schwer, 





> für das eigene Handeln zu besinnen und zu beschränken und andersdenkende zu akzeptieren?


denn wenn das einfach wäre, dann bräuchte man keine Gesetze und Regelungen. Jahrtausende haben aber gezeigt das es eben nicht geht und das man sowas braucht.

Wenn Du das Gesetz ändern kannst, dann ist es gut, so ist Demokratie, aber solange es so besteht ist es eben so und es gibt damit die Möglichkeit (und die Pflicht) gegen die Nutzung vorzugehen. Wenn es nicht mehr so im Gesetz steht, dann gibt es sie nicht mehr und das ist dann eben auch so zu akzeptieren. Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann muss dann eben wieder dagegen angehen wenn er eine Änderung will.Auch das ist legitim.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@ralle

wonach soll sich dieses eiggenverantwortliche handeln denn richten wenn es keine regeln gibt?

wenn du das bundestierschutz gesetz als DAS alleinige wort gellten lässt, kannst du das angeln einstellen.
du siehst dich dann jeden tag vor gericht und musst dich erklären.

es mag ja sein, dass du gut argumentieren kannst. ich wäre aber nicht so arrogant zu glauben du wärst der einzige.

es gibt nun mal menschen die haben macht, und diese macht haben se nun genutzt um dir zu sagen (weil se evtl. die ständigen beschwerden anderer verbände leid sind) lebender köderfisch ist nicht.
weil genau diese leute kein bock haben jeden tag vor gericht immer und immer wieder diese sache diskutieren zu müssen.

keine regeln bedeuten anarchie. 

eigenverantwortung richtet sich nach was? nach dem gewissen? 
deutschland hat ca. 80 millionen einwohner. 80 millionen unterschiedliche gewissen. 8o millionen faches unterschiedliches verantwortungsgefühl.
unterschiedliches verantwortungsgefühl zwischen moslem, christen, hinduisten etc.

auch ich habe schon mal gesagt.
ein richter kann nicht nach moral richten.

keine regeln und gesetze für angler bedeuten anarchie an unseren gewässern.

und ich rede nicht nur vom köderfisch oder setzkescher.

du forderst ja auch allg. anglerische freiheit. eigenverantwortungbeim angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Also die Einstellung von andersdenkenden, und scheinbar fällt es Dir da schwer sie zu akzeptieren. Das ist legitim und ok, aber warum soll ich da andersdenkende akzeptieren wenn Du es selber auch nicht kannst?



Du verweigerst Dich konequent.

Ich akzeptiere andersdenkende, möchte mir aber nicht deren Moralvorstellungen aufzwingen lassen, so wie ich nicht auf die Idee käme, anderen meine persönliche Moral aufzuzwingen.

Kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.


----------



## Luku (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

manzwingt dir keine moral auf sondern ein gesetz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hier gehts aber eben nicht um den Gesetzgeber, sondern um Verbandsvertreter.

Die in ihrer Dummheit aber in der Vergangenheit bis heute beim Gesezgeber gegen ihre eigene Klientel für immer mehr Beschränkungen gekämpft haben, statt dagegen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Leute, dass was hier im Thread zur Zeit geschrieben wird zeigt das, woran "unsere Lobby" scheitert:

Wir sehen nur unsere eigenen Vorstellungen vom Angeln #d

Ich halte persönlich nichts vom lebenden KöFi, Setzkescher will und brauche ich auch nicht, Wettfischen ist auch nicht mein Ding. Aber warum soll ich anderen meine ureigenste Meinung aufdrängen?

Über Leidensvermögen bei Fischen können wir vorerst noch Jahre rumstreiten - es gibt für beide Richtungen wissenschaftliche Arbeiten und keine wird von der jeweils anderen Seite anerkannt. Wenn z.B. Luku oder Duraven es für moralisch nicht vertretbar halten, gut. Wenn Ralle oder andere es durch Bundesgesetze gedeckt sehen (auch dafür gibt es sehr gute Gründe) ist es auch in Ordnung.

ABER, warum müssen wir uns deswegen gegenseitig zerfleischen?

Mit ein wenig Verständnis für andere Meinungen wäre vieles einfacher.


----------



## Dunraven (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du verweigerst Dich konequent.
> 
> Ich akzeptiere andersdenkende, möchte mir aber nicht deren Moralvorstellungen aufzwingen lassen, so wie ich nicht auf die Idee käme, anderen meine persönliche Moral aufzuzwingen.
> 
> Kann doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein.



Und ich möchte mir nicht Deine Moralvorstellung aufzwingen lassen, kann doch auch nicht so schwer sein.

Deine Vorstellung das es nur ein Tier ist und das nicht zu 100% geklärt ist ob es Leid empfinden kann, auch wenn viele Urteile und Gutachter davon ausgehen, und das man daher im Zweifel es riskieren kann dem Tier dauerhaft und anhaltend Leid zuzufügen, das ist eine Moralvorstellung die ich mir nicht aufzwingen lassen möchte. Diese Einstellung nach dem Motto wenn es nicht zu 100% klar ist sondern nur zu 70%, dann macht es doch nichts wenn es evt. doch leidet. Dadurch erleide ich ja keinen Nachteil, aber evt. und vielleicht und womöglich könnte ich einen Vorteil erzielen, auch wenn es nicht sicher ist. Dadurch ist das dann legitim und nur richtig wenn ich das mögliche Leid riskiere.

Das ist auch eine Form von Moral, eine sehr selbstbezogene die den eigenen möglichen Vorteil massiv über das Wohlergehen der Kreatur setzt. 

Wir haben beide da unterschiedliche Moralvorstellungen, und so wie Du Dir meine nicht aufdrücken lassen willst, sie aber aufgrund der Gesetzeslage in dem Punkt befolgen musst, so will ich mir Deine nicht aufdrücken lassen das es doch scheiß egal ist was mit dem Fisch ist solange Du machen kannst was Du für richtig hälst und solange dabei kein Mensch einen  Nachteil erleidet. 

Ich akzeptiere das Du anderer Meinung bist, aber Deine Moralvorstellung das man nicht auch für das Wohl der hilflos ausgelieferten Kreatur Fisch eine gewisse Verantwortung hat, die kann ich nicht teilen und die werde ich mir auch nicht aufzwingen lassen. Du kannst noch so oft betonen das Du niemanden Deine Moralvorstellungen aufzwingen willst, die machst es aber doch und du versuchst es auch regelmäßig. Dagegen kommst Du gar nicht an, genau so wenig wie ich oder sonst wer. Das ist normal und das machen alle, bewusst oder unbewusst.

Wir streiten über ein Thema das wir selbst mit der besten Lobby nicht weg bekommen werden, denn die Lobby dagegen ist viel zu stark.
Das ganze Thema hat damit angefangen das ich sagte ich finde es gut das es so ist wie es ist. Eine persönliche Meinung die auf meiner Moralvorstellung gründet. 

Daraufhin wurde ich von, jemanden der eine andere Moralvorstellung hat, angegangen wie ich es wagen kann meine Moralvorstellung anderen aufdrücken zu wollen.  Das hatte ich nie gesagt ich sagte nur ich finde es gut das es ein Gesetz gibt das mir und anderen vom Gesetzgeber aufgedrückt wurde und das meiner Moralvorstellung entspricht und an das man sich halten muss. 

Ich habe damit meine Moralvorstellung keinem aufgezwungen, nur jemand hat eben versucht mir seine aufzuzwingen indem er mich überzeugen will das ich nicht so denken soll wie ich es für richtig halte und das ich etwas nicht gut finden darf das er nicht gut findet weil ich damit dann versuchen würde ihm meine Moralvorstellung aufzudrücken. Ich muss es aber nicht versuchen, den es wurde ja vom Gesetzgeber schon uns allen aufgezwungen. Von daher frage ich mich also wer wem was aufzwingen möchte. Der Gesetzgeber hat entsprechend seiner Moralvorstellung etwas festgelegt/uns aufgezwungen. Jetzt möchte jemand es passend zu seiner Moralvorstellung ändern und sagt gleichzeitig das er seine Moralvorstellung aber keinem aufzwingen will. Das ist paradox. Jedes Gesetz ist ja irgendwie das aufzwingen einer Moralvorstellung, jede Änderung daran auch und jede Streichung eines Gesetzes ebenfalls. Allein schon weil jeder Entscheidungsträger seinem Gewissen und seiner Moral verantwortlich ist bei seiner Entscheidung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und ich möchte mir nicht Deine Moralvorstellung aufzwingen lassen, kann doch auch nicht so schwer sein.
> 
> Deine Vorstellung das es nur ein Tier ist und das nicht zu 100% geklärt ist ob es Leid empfinden kann, auch wenn viele Urteile und Gutachter davon ausgehen, und das man daher im Zweifel es riskieren kann dem Tier dauerhaft und anhaltend Leid zuzufügen, das ist eine Moralvorstellung die ich mir nicht aufzwingen lassen möchte..................



Letzter Versuch des Begreiflich machens.

Es gibt also keinen Unterschied, wenn jemand sagt:

"Ich begrüße es, dass ab morgen per Gesetz alle nur noch rote Hose tragen dürfen, weil ich rote Hosen gut finde."

oder

" Ich lehne das rote Hosen Gesetz ab, jeder soll Hosen in der Farbe tragen, die ihm gefällt."


Es ist kein Wunder das wir Deutschen bei einer derart unkritischen und Freiheitshingebenden Denkweise in allen Lebensbereichen in einem Wust von Vorschriften leben.

Marionettenstaat nennt man sowas. #d


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch des Begreiflich machens.
> 
> Es gibt also keinen Unterschied, wenn jemand sagt:
> 
> ...



guuuten morgen.

der vergleich hinkt ja gewaltig. 
aber nun gut.
die vorschrift der hosen ist im grunde im grundgesetz vorgeschrieben.

gibt zwar ausnahmen..z.b. bezüglich dienstkleidung.
da wird dir auch schon mal eine moral aufs auge gdrückt. ein firmenchef möchte dasd du rote hosen während des dienstes trägst. 

sorry ralle...

mit deiner einstellung forderst du anarchie in unserem land.

ob nun lebender ködefisch oder nicht..spielt ja im grunde keine rolle. unbestritten ist ja, es gibt gesetze, vorschriften die sind im grunde überflüssig oder zumindest lächerlich.

was mich nur an dir ärgert, du stellst fragen und forderungen die du selber nicht beantworten kannst und praktizierst.
du selber drückst wahrscheinlich jeden tag irgendwen deine moralvorstellungen auf. das nennt man z.b. auch erziehung.
wenn du kinder hast, zwingst du denen jeden tag deine moral auf.

betrachte das verbot des lebenden köderfisches nun mal als eine erziehungsmaßnahme.
in den 80igern jahren hat sich kein angler darüber den kopf zerbrochen.
fisch in den kescher...voller am vollsten, lebender köderfisch mit seitlichen haken ins fleisch..schnuppe.
(sicherlich wird es dies heut auch noch geben)
lobby der angler gegen den nullpunkt. akzeptanz der angler mies.
da hat also eine erziehung statt gefunden..ob diese immer richtig war? sicherlich nicht. auch du machst nicht immer alles richtig. und was in den 80igern gut und richtig war, ist heute bestimmt nicht gut und richtig.

da hat was einzug gehalten. das nennt man fortschritt!
nur dieser fortschritt kommt bei allen nicht gleich schnell an.
oben in den verbänden sitzen leute die wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen fisch am gewässer lebend gesehen haben.
da sitzen experten für wasserqualität, wasserpflanzen etc.
diese leute sind aber für uns angler auch wichtig. um halt die öffentlichkeit auf misstände aufmerksam zu machen. und da finden nur experten gehör.

naja, du kennst den ganzen kram ja eigentlich. bist ja kein kleines kind.  

heute gibt es nunmal für gewisse dinge eine andere sichtweise und auch andere gutachten. die akzeptanz der angler in der öffentlichkeit ist gestiegen.
auch durch unbeliebte massnahmen.
die bevölkerung und auch viele naturschutzverbände erkennen die leistungen der angelvereine u. verbände rund ums gewässer an...(manchmal hat man zwar noch zu kämpfen).


wir leben in einem land..heute mit ca. 80 millionen einwohner. an meinem vereinsgewässer schaut jeden tag einer der schlimmsten vogelschützer der stadt (naja, auf jeden fall freuen wir uns angler wenn dieser herr uns beim angeln herzlich begrüsst und uns einen vortrag hält *hust*)über die schulter.
und wenn nur einer von uns den trampelpfad durchs gebüsch nimmt, landet dies bei der stadt. wenn wir ein schirmzelt abends aufstellen..landet dies bei der stadt 
der vorstand des vereins darf dann bei der stadt aufmarschieren und rechenschaft ablegen wieso weshalb warum.
die leute haben diese diskussionen satt und verhängen halt verbote.

ähnlich sieht diese situation am kanal oder sonstwo aus.

das mal als beispiel.

in brandenburg etc. mag dies sicherlich auf grund der weniger dichten besiedelung und evtl. auch anderen moral vorstellungen anders aussschauen.
evtl. liegt das auch an den alten staatssystemen (BRD/ DDR).
diese gesellschaft hat sich ja auch unterschiedlich entwickelt..auch in ihren moralvorstellungen.

im grunde gehts darum..80 millionen einwohner. 
verschiedenste interessen und verbände..
jeder will seine moral durchdrücken. die peta, der vdsf, der dav, die grünen die spd die cdu der BUND diverse Tierschutzverbände..

und dann sitzen in den vereinen und verbänden ebenso die alten.
mit ebenfalls einer anderen moral.
 junge leute rücken kaum nach weil se kein bock auf vereinsmeierei haben.
kein bock sich mit den altensäcken die den verein am kacken halten auseinander zusetzen.
ja, vereinsarbeit ist mühsam und brauch geduld und fingerspitzen gefühl.

leute ihr hattet es selbst in der hand. statt in die vereine zu gehn und vereinsarbeit zu leisten kotzt ihr euch im forum aus wie schlecht doch alles ist. besonders der vdsf.

20 jahre und länger gepennt! und nun sind andere schuld.

und das kotzt mich an!

bewegt euren arsch in die vereine und macht aktiv an der vereinsarbeit mit!
drängt euch auf! aber erwartet nicht das man euch den arsch ausputzt vor dankbarkeit.

ralle...nochmal zurück zu deiner forderung.
ist dir bewusst was du da forderst? du forderst freiheiten die nach heutigen moralvorstellungen evtl. klappen könnten. aber was ist mit morgen? oder übermorgen?
wenn sich bei den anglern wieder die alten eigenschaften..setzkeescher voll, fische über den boden schleifen, fische reissen etc. in den köpfen eingenistet haben....
was dann?

i kenn die antwort. es muss besser kontrolliert werden. und wer soll das machen? die stadt, die kein geld hat? das land welches kein geld hat? oder der eherenamtliche alte sack der mal vor 20 jahren zum aufseher wurde und sich einer gruppe wilder halbstarker nicht erwehren kann?
oh, er kann die polizei rufen? weisst du wie lange die brauchen? wenn se überhaupt kommen. denn solange ja nichts passiert...brauchen se es ja nicht.

also wer kontrolliert am gewässer nun?

klar, verbote ersetzen die kontrollen nicht. aber sie produzieren barrikaden im kopf der angler. sie produzieren ein schlechtes gewissen. es wird eine moralische hemmschwelle aufgebaut.

wenn du 10 kindern jeden tag erzählst sie dürfen nicht an diesen teller gehn...werden sicherlich nach einigen tagen bestimmt 8 kinder niemals an diesen teller gehn.

moral aufzwingen...ist eine grundlage für unsere "funktionierende" gesellschaft.

das was du forderst ist im grunde eine gefahr für unsere demokratische gesellschaft.
honeyball vermutete mich in einer ecke der rechtsradikalen. mich wundert das man dich dann hier noch frei werkeln lässt.

ich habe fertig.

einiges mag wahrscheinlich falsch argumentiert sein.....aber ich äussere mich ab hier nicht mehr.

ans anglerboard. betreibt auflärung! aber lasst diese hetze und verbreiten von halbwahrheiten.jedes verbot etc. hat auch einen hintergrund der in der vergangeheit begründet ist.
und daran waren viele angler bis heute nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## Kxxxxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Luku hat völlig Recht. Dazu kommt noch etwas anderes.

Es ist zwar richtig, dass die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Rosé und Schreckenbach zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Rosé spricht ihn auch die Leidensfähigkeit ab. Schreckenbach ließt dies offen. - Nun aber zu meinen, dies sei das letzte Wort in dieser Sache ist naiv. Die Sache ist noch lange nicht abschließend auserforscht. Es gibt auch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die im Ergebnis dazu kommen, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähig sind. Ich kann hier von einer selektiven Wahrnehmung wissenschaftlicher Ergebnissen nur warnen. - Gesichert ist in dieser Sache noch gar nichts.

Die von Thomas zitierten rechtlichen Diskussionen sprechen davon, dass aufgrund der wissenschaftlichen Unklarheit zum Schmerzempfinden von Fischen ein Freispruch nach dem Grundsatz "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" erfolgen muss. Dies sehe ich rechtlich genauso. Hierauf kann man sich aber nicht verlassen. Wenn nämlich der entscheidende Richter aufgrund seiner eigenen Überzeugung zu dem Scherzempfinden von Fischen keine Zweifel hat, wird er eine Verurteilung aussprechen. Ein solches Urteil kann man dann zwar in die zweite Instanz bringen, dort beginnt das Glücksspiel aber von neuem. 
Es gibt neben der rechtlichen Ebene aber auch noch eine zweite moralische ebene. Auch wenn aufgrund der unklaren wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissituation eine Verurteilung in der Regel nicht erfolgen sollte, stellt sich doch die Frage, ab wir ein der nicht zweifelsfrei geklärten Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, hier den Grundsatz anwenden müssen:"In dubio pro piscibus!" - Also im Zweifel für den Fisch. Wenn auch nur der geringste Zweifel daran besteht, dass Fische völlig schmerzfrei sind, dann sollte man aus ethischen Gründen auf alle Handlungsweisen verzichten, die dem Fische unnötiges Leiden zufügen können. Es handelt sich hier letztlich um denselben Grundsatz, wie in der Rechtsprechung, eben nur zu Gunsten des Fisches. – Und Zweifel bestehen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Untersuchungsergebnisse definitiv.


----------



## ivo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gut das sich die VDSF-Fraktion einig ist! Angeln ist schädlich und sollte verboten werden...


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> leute ihr hattet es selbst in der hand. statt in die vereine zu gehn und vereinsarbeit zu leisten kotzt ihr euch im forum aus wie schlecht doch alles ist. besonders der vdsf.
> 
> 20 jahre und länger gepennt! und nun sind andere schuld.
> 
> ...



Zum Verständnis meinerseits sei eine kurze Frage gestattet.
Bist du in einem Angelverein aktiv und in Verantwortung?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Luku hat völlig Recht. Dazu kommt noch etwas anderes.
> 
> Es ist zwar richtig, dass die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Rosé und Schreckenbach zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Rosé spricht ihn auch die Leidensfähigkeit ab. Schreckenbach ließt dies offen. - Nun aber zu meinen, dies sei das letzte Wort in dieser Sache ist naiv. Die Sache ist noch lange nicht abschließend auserforscht. Es gibt auch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die im Ergebnis dazu kommen, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähig sind. Ich kann hier von einer selektiven Wahrnehmung wissenschaftlicher Ergebnissen nur warnen. - Gesichert ist in dieser Sache noch gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Und zu Deinem letzten Absatz passt das schon vorher geschriebene. Wie kann man Fische mit der Angel fangen, wenn man nicht ausschließt, dass sie dabei Schmerz oder Leid erfahren? Dann würde es auch legitim sein, bei der Jagd die Schlingenstellerei wieder zuzulassen.

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist eine Moral, die vollkommen inkonsequent jedwede Bedenken beiseite schiebt, bis die Grenze des persönlichen Lustgewinns ausgeschöpft ist, um dann ohne zu zögern, genau jene Bedenken wieder aus dem Hut zu zaubern, um andere, deren Grenzen weiter gesteckt sind, damit zu missionieren. Frei nach dem Motto: Meine Denkweise ist die einzg richtige und alleine seligmachende.

Da stimmt doch was nicht ?


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Luku hat völlig Recht. Dazu kommt noch etwas anderes.
> 
> Es ist zwar richtig, dass die wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen von Rosé und Schreckenbach zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden. Rosé spricht ihn auch die Leidensfähigkeit ab. Schreckenbach ließt dies offen. - Nun aber zu meinen, dies sei das letzte Wort in dieser Sache ist naiv. Die Sache ist noch lange nicht abschließend auserforscht. Es gibt auch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, die im Ergebnis dazu kommen, dass Fische schmerz- und leidensfähig sind. Ich kann hier von einer selektiven Wahrnehmung wissenschaftlicher Ergebnissen nur warnen. - Gesichert ist in dieser Sache noch gar nichts.
> 
> ...



den mist habe ich auch schon versucht zu erklären.
kapieren die ja nicht.

@ralle

immer noch nicht verstanden um was es geht? nein?

lies dir meinen beitrag nochmal langsam durch ...schlaf am besten ne nacht drüber. 

und mach dir mal ein kopf darüber wie eine gesellschaft funktioniert.

egal ob köderfisch oder setzkescher...das interessiert niemanden.

so nun wahrlich ende.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> immer noch nicht verstanden um was es geht? nein?



Du offensichtlich nicht, Luku. Da solltest du mal drüber nachdenken. Ganz ernsthaft.

Was du hier propagierst, hatten wir schonmal: die Moral der einzelnen soll Maßstab aller werden.

Frag mal den Papst, was er von Homosexualität hält. Na? Fällt was auf?


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Du offensichtlich nicht, Luku. Da solltest du mal drüber nachdenken. Ganz ernsthaft.
> 
> Was du hier propagierst, hatten wir schonmal: die Moral der einzelnen soll Maßstab aller werden.
> 
> Frag mal den Papst, was er von Homosexualität hält. Na? Fällt was auf?



dat is blödsinn.

es ist die moral einer gesellschaft. oder auch die moral der regierung und verbände.

und auch der papst steht nicht alleine mit seiner moral in der kirche. dazu gehören die bischöfe, kardinäle etc.

die moral des einzelnen spielt keine rolle.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gehts nun um den Papst oder um VDSF, Tierschutz etc. ????


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> es ist die moral einer gesellschaft. oder auch die moral der regierung und verbände.



Welcher Gesellschaft? Deiner oder meiner? Moral ist nicht verordnungsfähig. Ist sie nie gewesen, wird sie nie sein und jeder Versuch ist in der Historie kläglich gescheitert!

Was über den Umweg der verordneten Moral in diesem Beispiel versucht wird, ist die Selbstbestimmung eines Individuums zu unterminieren.

Sowas hat das sozialistische Gesellschaftssystem versucht und ist damit - bis auf ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen - gehöig auf die Fresse gefallen. Diktaturen haben das probiert und wohin es geführt hat, siehst du am nahen Osten, wo grad so richtig der Mob tobt.

Und um mal beim Thema Homosexualität zu bleiben: auch diese Moralvorstellungen werden indoktriniert - und zwar von der katholischen Kirche. Und auch da versucht eine Minderheit einer Mehrheit seine Wertevorstellungen aufzudrücken. Und auch da funktioniert das nicht!

Und ihr versucht hier im kleinen Rahmen exakt das selbe: ihr versucht eure Moralvorstellungen als die einzig geltenden zu deklarieren. Und das ist - das hat die Menscheitsgeschichte in unzählen Situationen bewiesen - immer zum scheitern verurteilt.

Und solange solche Fragen eben nicht wirklich fundiert wissenschaftlich geklärt sind, bleibt es eine Frage der Moral und der Wertevorstellung. Und die ist weder verhandelbar, noch ist sie verordnungsfähig. Da kannst du rütteln und argumentieren, solange du willst - es ist und bleibt so!


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@ivo

im grunde korrekt...jedenfalls wenn es nach ralle24 geht.
mal übertrieben ausgedrückt.
denn wenn er sich nur nach dem  bundestierschutzgesetz richtet...darfste das angeln einstellen.
du wirst dich nämlich fast nur noch vor gericht befinden.
deine eigenverantwortung darfste dann vor gericht erklären.

aber zum glück gibt es weitere gesetze und diverse ausnahme regeln. 
auch dank des vdsf...auch wenn dieser öfters nach heutigen maßstäben und auch evtl. manchesmal nach damaligen daneben liegt bzw. lag.


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Welcher Gesellschaft? Deiner oder meiner? Moral ist nicht verordnungsfähig. Ist sie nie gewesen, wird sie nie sein und jeder Versuch ist in der Historie kläglich gescheitert!
> 
> Was über den Umweg der verordneten Moral in diesem Beispiel versucht wird, ist die Selbstbestimmung eines Individuums zu unterminieren.
> 
> ...



die moral ist verordnungsfähig.

schau dir das grundgesetz an. schau dir die gesetze vor 100 jahren an.

alles aufgebaut auf moral.

schau dir die heutigen gesetze verschiedenster länder an.

in deutschland sind frau und mann per gesetz gleich gestellt. in vielen muslimischen ländern nicht.

was ist das?  unser gesetz ist aufgebaut auf moral.

erst die moral dann das gesetz.

in den 50igern hat es niemanden interessiert wie angler mit den fisch umgehn. dann hat ein wandel statt gefunden. die gesellschaft fand es moralisch nicht in ordnung. daraufhin wurden gesetze erlassen.
so ist es auch mit der erziehung etc. heute ist es moralisch nicht ok kinder und frauen zu schlagen. vor 50 - 60 jahren absolut noch ok.  dann wurde es zum gesetz!
die moral hat sich geändert!

die kirche hat in unserem staat keine bis kaum macht.
in anderen staaten kann die kirche sehr wohl noch ihre moral durchdrücken.
aber auch dort schwindet sie.

im mittelalter hatte die kirche die macht und konnte in ganz europa ihre moral den bürgern auf zwingen! diese moral wurde damals zum gesetz.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> die moral ist verordnungsfähig.



Nein Luku, ist sie eben nicht! Nur, weil es immer wieder versucht wird, heißt es nicht, dass es auch zum Erfolg führt.

Moral ist eine individuelle Sache - etwas, dass sich aus einer individuellen Weltanschauung heraus bildet. Dazu gehören Erfahrungen, Erziehung und Interkation mit dem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld. Moral wird geprägt und nicht verordnet!

Das, was du meinst, ist der Versuch einer Minderheit, einer Mehrheit das Recht abzusprechen, nach seiner ganz eigenen Moral zu leben.

Das funktioniert solange, bis die Mehrheit sich dagegen auflehnt. Es war auch mal moralisch nicht vertretbar, dass die Frau mit ihrer Sexualität Geld verdient (zu Deutsch: Prostitution) ... bis die Mehrheit es schaffte, diese in Gesetz gemeißelte falsche Moral "ab zu schaffen". Das Ergebnis ist, dass die Prostitution eben NICHT mehr strafbewehrt ist.

Wer das nicht hinnimmt, weil das seinen Wertevorstellungen wiederspricht, der braucht sich nicht zu prostituieren. Das ist ihm frei gestellt. Aber wer moralisch damit kein Problem hat, der kann eben auch so sein Geld verdienen.

Und genau darum geht's hier! Wer im Rahmen seiner Moral mit einem lebenden Köfi angeln kann, der sollte das auch tun dürfen. Wer es als moralisch verwerflich betrachtet, der braucht es ja nicht zu tun - es zwingt ihn ja keiner.

Aber solange die Minderheit versucht, ihre Moral auf die Merheit auszudehnen, wird die Mehrheit nicht frei in ihrem Handeln sein. Ganz simples Prinzip.

Du hast ganz sicher recht damit, wenn du Gleichberechtigung etc. als Beispiele für verordnete Moralvorstellungen anführst. Diese Beispiele sind durchaus berechtigt, weil sie einem höheren Ziel dienen: nämlich des Funktionierens einer staatlichen Geselllschaft.

Die Punkte, über die wir hier allerdings reden, haben mit dem Funktionieren einer Gesellschaft absolut nichts zu tun.


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nein Luku, ist sie eben nicht! Nur, weil es immer wieder versucht wird, heißt es nicht, dass es auch zum Erfolg führt.
> 
> Moral ist eine individuelle Sache - etwas, dass sich aus einer individuellen Weltanschauung heraus bildet. Dazu gehören Erfahrungen, Erziehung und Interkation mit dem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld. Moral wird geprägt und nicht verordnet!
> 
> ...




du hast recht und wieder nicht. 

eine minderheit kann sehr wohl der mehrheit ihre moralvorstellung per gesetz diktieren....aufzwängen.
ob sich die moral der mehrheit dadurch ändert..ist eine andere sache. mal ja, mal nein.
sie kann aber über mehrere jahre, monate oder was weiss ich..anerzogen werden.
das ist der punkt erziehung!
solange eine minderheit die macht über die mehrheit hat...

wenn nun eine gruppe mit macht der meinung ist, lebender köderfisch ist nicht moralisch vertretbar....kann se dies der mehrheit aufzwängen per gesetz.

ob nun aber eine mehrheit mit lebenden köderfisch angeln will...ist sehr fraglich. auch ist es fraglich ob die andere seite in der minderheit ist.

ralle will nun dieses verbot nicht haben. ihm reicht das bundestierschutzgesetz. für ihn als alleinige person ist das im grunde auch uninteressant.

nur die richter haben kein bock sich jedesmal wochenlang mit 80 millionen einwohnern über diesen lebenden köderfisch zu unterhalten.

also wird ein gesetz erlassen...lebender köderfisch verboten (oder erlaubt)
erwischen se dich damit...hagelt es strafe. es sei denn du legst einspruch ein....dann gehts vor gericht.

klar hat das was mit funktionieren einer gesellschaft zu tun. weil hier ganz einfach mehrere interessen aufeinander stossen.


----------



## hans albers (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

moin

schonmal aufgefallen ,
dass ihr gehörig aneinander vorbeischreibt...


ich glaube, dass was luku meint, ist, 
dass ohne bestimmende gesetze sogenannte "anarchie" herrscht,
(ob das nun was mit moral zu tun hat, bezweifel ich)..
und gesetze in einer gesellschaft herrschen müssen,
da sonst der eine mit setzkescher angelt, 
der zweite dynamit fischer ist,
und der dritte 30 zander am tag abknüppelt.


die frage ist eher ,und da komme ich zu ralle:
wo hört solche regulierungsflut auf, 
und ist es wirklich immer nötig
auch den kleinsten furz zu reglementieren..
??

ansonsten,..chips-verdächtiger fred


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> schonmal aufgefallen ,
> dass ihr gehörig aneinander vorbeischreibt...
> ...



davon rede ich die ganze zeit. 

zitat: ralle fordert anarchie!

ralle hat nicht gefordert lebenden köderfisch zuzulassen. er forderte anglerische freiheit.
der köderfisch und setzkescher waren nur beispiele.

nicht nur das einer mit dynamit angelt sondern das dich auch jeder der dies moralisch für verwerflich hält vor dem richter zerrt.
diese möglichkeit gibt das bundestierschutzgesetz her. 
oder auch abschaffen?

zitat:"die frage ist eher ,und da komme ich zu ralle:
wo hört solche regulierungsflut auf,
und ist es wirklich immer nötig
auch den kleinsten furz zu reglementieren..
??"

tja...das ist die frage...

das versuchen aber verbände oder auch gesetze zu meistern in dem se schwammige formulierungen verfassen.
und nicht explizit ein setzkescherverbot oder ein verbot des lebenden köderfisches aussprechen.

nur um evtl.. ärger aus dem weg zu gehen...machen untere behörden dann nägel mit köppe.
habe ich in meinem langen beitrag auch erläutert.


----------



## hans albers (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

naja...

wenn ralle den lebenden köderfisch bevorzugt
(und das gesetz es zulässt), dann bitte schön.

wenn es gerade nicht so ist(per gesetz) ,
kann man das kritisieren
aber muss sich trotzdem dran halten (oder auch nicht) 

man kann darüber auch diskutieren, 
ob manche gesetze beim angeln sein müssen ,
oder nicht .
(siehe bayern.. alles hoch zehn geregelt/über reguliert)

greetz
lars


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

und nu bin ich angeln.

petri

@hans albers

ok ganz kurz noch.

du..soll er machen. mir ist das schnuppe. mir ist es auch schnuppe wenn nen grüner kommt und ihm auf grund des bundestierschutzgesetzes vorm richter zerrt.

mir ist es aber als verantwortlicher nicht schnuppe wenn ich auf grund dessen ein gewässer abgesprochen bekomme. oder wenn ich jeden tag vor der stadtverwaltung rechenschaft für ralle 24 abgeben muss.  nur weil er der einzige ist, der es moralisch für ok befindet und 300 andere im verein es nicht morlisch ok finden.

zu bayern..

tja..klopp dich mit denen rum.


----------



## hans albers (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

:vik:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Grundsätzlich denken wir gar nicht so unterschiedlich 



Luku schrieb:


> mir ist es aber als verantwortlicher nicht schnuppe wenn ich auf grund dessen ein gewässer abgesprochen bekomme. oder wenn ich jeden tag vor der stadtverwaltung rechenschaft für ralle 24 abgeben muss.  nur weil er der einzige ist, der es moralisch für ok befindet und 300 andere im verein es nicht morlisch ok finden.



Das ist aber genau das, was ich versuche zu erklären: die Moral anderer wird refelektiert auf ein Individuum. Es sollte doch eigentlich so sein, dass du als Verantwortlicher gar nicht Rechenschaft ablegen musst ... WEIL es eigentlich nicht verwerflich ist, wenn ralle mit dem lebenden Köfi angelt. Das müsste er doch einzig und allein vor sich selbst verantworten müssen.

Verstehst, was ich meine?

Ralle fordert keine Anarchie. Ralle fordert das Recht zur Selbstbestimmung ein - und zwar in gesetzlich notwendigen Grenzen aber eben in so weit gesteckten Grenzen, dass eine möglichst große Zahl von Individuen ihren Wertvorstellungen gemäß agieren kann.

Und sowas geht - dafür gibt es zig Beispiele.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> zitat: ralle fordert anarchie!



Du, ich könnte in einem anarchistichen Staat sehr gut leben. 
Und eigentlich ist es sogar ein Kompliment für mich. Wenn Du mir jedoch in üblich polemischer Weise ans Bein pinkeln willst, dann verwende den Begriff "Anomie". Der beschreibt das, was Du mir gerne unterjubeln möchtest. Das ist jetzt aber das letzte mal, dass ich Dir helfe, mich intellektuell korrekt zu diskreditieren.



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> schonmal aufgefallen ,
> dass ihr gehörig aneinander vorbeischreibt...
> ...



Ich schreibe an niemandem vorbei. Es ist nur unsagbar schwer mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der nicht mal die Grundlagen geselschaftlicher Ordnung richtig zusammenbringt. 

Du beschreibst das ganz gut, denn natürlich muss es Gesetze und Regeln geben. Und natürlich Beschneiden die auch die Freiheit des eigenen Handelns. Nämlich dann, wenn dadurch andere oder die Gesellschaft insgesamt Schaden oder Nachteile erleiden würden. 

Und genauso ist es mit der Angelfischerei. Ein im Grunde ganz simpler Prozess, der u.a. durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckelt wird. 

Ein Anglerverband hat die verdammte Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass die Fischereigesetze sich auf das beschränken, wozu sie da sind. Nämlich ganz spezielle, auf das Fischereirecht bezogene, Dinge zu regeln. Davon gibt es eine ganze Menge, die in keinem anderen Gesetz ausreichend berücksichtigt sind. 

Dieser vorauseilende Gehorsam, dieses kleininterpretieren des Tierschutzgesetzes, das hervorkramen von Argumenten für Verbote unter Bezug auf das Tierschutzgesetz hat zudem keinesfalls auch nur die allerkleinste Schutzwirkung. Im Gegenteil, man bastelt dadurch noch zusätzlich Argumente die von den Gegnern der Angelfischerei dankend aufgenommen werden. Und, um dem ganzen die Krone aufzusetzen, werden damit auch noch weitreichende und von keinem Angler gewollte Einschränkungen gradezu provoziert. 

Hier leisten die Verbände, und mit großem Abstand voran der VDSF, der Angelfischerei einen Bärendienst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich denken wir gar nicht so unterschiedlich
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Luku*
> ...



Richtig.

Und wie wenig Luku begreift worum es geht, zeigt auch sein von Dir angeführtes Zitat.
Ein Anglerverein ist eine in sich geschlossene Gesellschaft, die die über das Gesetz hinausgehenden Regeln derer sie sich unterwirft, selbst bestimmt.
Wenn Ralle 24 in einem Verein mit 300 Mitgliedern organisiert ist und 151 davon gegen das angeln mit lebendem Köfi sind, oder wollen, dass man nur noch in roten Hosen angeln darf, dann hat sich Ralle 24 zu fügen, oder einen anderen Verein zu suchen.

Dieser Prozess geht einen Verband gar nix an. Im Gegenteil, er hat dafür einzustehen, dass die Rechte der Angler nicht durch kleininterpretierte Gesetze beschnitten werden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Und wie wenig Luku begreift worum es geht, zeigt auch sein von Dir angeführtes Zitat.
> Ein Anglerverein ist eine in sich geschlossene Gesellschaft, die die über das Gesetz hinausgehenden Regeln derer sie sich unterwirft, selbst bestimmt.
> ...



Ich glaube, Du verkennst die Situation ein wenig. Angeln gilt für weite Teile der Bevölkerung (genau wie das Jagen) als Tierquälerei. Ich arbeite fast nur mit diplomierten Ingenieuren zusammen, also dem, was man so landläufig die "Bildungselite" nennt, und bin mir sicher, dass mehr die Hälfte dieser Leute eine Petition zum Verbot des Angelns und Jagens unterschreiben würden.

Der Verband muss es schaffen, uns Angler in der Bevölkerung als Naturschützer "zu verkaufen". Nur so werden wir auch zukünftig unser Hobby komfortabel ausüben können. Die Jäger haben übrigens, wie schon geschildert, das gleiche Image-Problem.

Jetzt kannst Du Dich aufregen und den Sachverstand der Bevölkerung und deren freiheitliche Einstellung etc. anzweifeln, aber so sind nun mal die Gegebenheiten.

Der Verband tut übrigens auch abseits dieser Überlegungen gut daran, das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen zu untersagen. Leute, die dies tun, gehören schlichtweg von unseren Gewässern entfernt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Angeln gilt für weite Teile der Bevölkerung (genau wie das Jagen) als Tierquälerei.



Das sieht man bei Arlinghaus & Co. aber ganz ganz anders - und die stützen sich auf empirische Werte bei ihren Aussagen.


----------



## ivo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das sieht man bei Arlinghaus & Co. aber ganz ganz anders - und die stützen sich auf empirische Werte bei ihren Aussagen.




Ach was. Empirische Werte haben keine Aussagekraft.:q:q:q

Die Herren Diskutanten meinen, nur mit vielen Verboten lasse sich das Angeln erhalten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ach Ivo, du alter Querulant :vik:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das sieht man bei Arlinghaus & Co. aber ganz ganz anders - und die stützen sich auf empirische Werte bei ihren Aussagen.



Wäre schön, wenn es so wäre, ich glaube es aber nicht.
Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Veröffentlichungen? Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Unter anderem das hier: http://www.amazon.de/untersch%C3%A4tzte-Angler-Zukunftsperspektiven-Angelfischerei-Deutschland/dp/3440105563


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Übrigens hält sich hartnäckig die Behauptung, das berühmte Urteil gegen den C&R-Karpfenangler 2001 wurde wegen des Umstands gefällt, dass der Angler den Fisch wegen des Fotos 5 Minuten außer Wasser gelassen hätte. Das scheint laut der Zitate auf folgender Webseite so nicht zu stimmen:
http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/urteil_zu_c_r.html

Zitat:
_"Bei dem festgestellten Sachverhalt kam das Gericht völlig zu Recht zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Angeklagteeinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund erhebliche und länger anhaltende Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt hat, und führte dazu aus:

Fische sind Wirbeltiere. “Durch die Einzelakte des Angelvorganges, durch Anhieb, Anhaken, Drill, Landung und Abhaken werden dem Fische Unlustgefühle vermittelt, die er als seiner Wesensartzuwiderlaufende, instinktwidrige und gegenüber seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb lebensfeindliche Einwirkung und Beschränkung seines Wohlbefindens, insgesamt als Leiden im Sinne des Gesetzes, empfindet. Dieser Vorgang ist nur dann nicht zu beanstanden, wenn der Fisch nach dem Fang sofort zum Zwecke des Verzehrs getötet wird”._

Da dieses Urteil meines Wissens nach rechtskräftig ist, gibt es zumindest in Nordrhein-Westfalen doch sowohl zum Thema C&R als implizit zum Thema lebende Köderfische wohl keine Rechtsunsicherheit mehr, egal was man davon hält


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du verkennst die Situation ein wenig. Angeln gilt für weite Teile der Bevölkerung (genau wie das Jagen) als Tierquälerei. Ich arbeite fast nur mit diplomierten Ingenieuren zusammen, also dem, was man so landläufig die "Bildungselite" nennt, und bin mir sicher, dass mehr die Hälfte dieser Leute eine Petition zum Verbot des Angelns und Jagens unterschreiben würden.
> 
> Der Verband muss es schaffen, uns Angler in der Bevölkerung als Naturschützer "zu verkaufen". Nur so werden wir auch zukünftig unser Hobby komfortabel ausüben können. Die Jäger haben übrigens, wie schon geschildert, das gleiche Image-Problem.
> 
> ...



Häng Dich mal nicht am lebenden Köfi auf, der diente nur als Beispiel. Aktuell kann man die Diskussion darüber anführen, on angeln alleine zjm Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung erlaubt ist. Also generelle Entnahmepflicht. Da rollt nämlich die nächste, vom VDSF kolportierte Verbotswelle auf uns zu.

Es geht ums Prinzip.

Und wen Du die öffentliche Meinung abfragst, kommt es einzig und alleine auf die Fragestellung an, wie das Ergebnis ausgeht. 
Wenn man die jedoch, wie der VDSF, schon im Vorfeld in eine bestimmte Richtung lenkt, muss man sich über das Ergebnis nicht wundern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Übrigens hält sich hartnäckig die Behauptung, das berühmte Urteil gegen den C&R-Karpfenangler 2001 wurde wegen des Umstands gefällt, dass der Angler den Fisch wegen des Fotos 5 Minuten außer Wasser gelassen hätte. Das scheint laut der Zitate auf folgender Webseite so nicht zu stimmen:
> http://www.bezirk2-ilmenau.de/html/urteil_zu_c_r.html
> 
> Zitat:
> ...




Das ist ein Urteil mit haarsträubender Urteilsbegründung. Es ist kein Grundsatzurteil und kann somit nicht als Beweis für Rechtssicherheit herangezogen werden.

Merke, Urteile sind auch vom Vermögen oder Unvermögen des Verteidigers beeinflusst.

Hier hätte der Anglerverband mit allem was er hat, dem Angler juristisch unter die Arme greifen müssen.


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Urteil mit haarsträubender Urteilsbegründung. Es ist kein Grundsatzurteil und kann somit nicht als Beweis für Rechtssicherheit herangezogen werden.
> 
> Merke, Urteile sind auch vom Vermögen oder Unvermögen des Verteidigers beeinflusst.




lol

aber das urteil von rintern?

du biegst dir die welt offensichtlich so zurecht wie es dir passt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Häng Dich mal nicht am lebenden Köfi auf, der diente nur als Beispiel. Aktuell kann man die Diskussion darüber anführen, on angeln alleine zjm Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung erlaubt ist. Also generelle Entnahmepflicht. Da rollt nämlich die nächste, vom VDSF kolportierte Verbotswelle auf uns zu.



Aber das Ergebnis der Neufassung der Fischereiverordnung in Schleswig-Holstein gibt doch Grund zur Hoffung. Da gibt's kein "Abknüppelgebot", sondern nur die Ablehnung von C&R.

Auch in Bayern wird aktuell selbst öffentlich durch die Fischereiaufseher sehr positiv argumentiert. Ich war gestern bei einer Versammlung, wo u.a. ein recht einflussreicher Fischereiaufseher vor ca. 90 Junganglern gesprochen hat. Zitat:
"Wir haben einen sehr schönen Barbenbestand in unseren Flüssen. Dieser Fisch schmeckt nicht und deshalb setzt ihn bitte zurück, wenn ihr ihn fangt."#6


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> "Wir haben einen sehr schönen Barbenbestand in unseren Flüssen. Dieser Fisch schmeckt nicht und deshalb setzt ihn bitte zurück, wenn ihr ihn fangt."#6



Und verstoßt damit dann gleich gegen §11 der Bayerischen Fischereiverordnung.

Klasse Rat!


----------



## Luku (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und verstoßt damit dann gleich gegen §11 der Bayerischen Fischereiverordnung.
> 
> Klasse Rat!




na, die einsicht ist ja schon mal vorhanden. sollte er nur auch im verband umsetzen/ durchsetzen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> na, die einsicht ist ja schon mal vorhanden. sollte er nur auch im verband umsetzen/ durchsetzen.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ich schließe mich Deiner Ratlosigkeit an. Was soll man bei so viel Unkenntnis noch sagen ?#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Aber das Ergebnis der Neufassung der Fischereiverordnung in Schleswig-Holstein gibt doch Grund zur Hoffung. Da gibt's kein "Abknüppelgebot", sondern nur die Ablehnung von C&R.
> 
> Auch in Bayern wird aktuell selbst öffentlich durch die Fischereiaufseher sehr positiv argumentiert. Ich war gestern bei einer Versammlung, wo u.a. ein recht einflussreicher Fischereiaufseher vor ca. 90 Junganglern gesprochen hat. Zitat:
> "Wir haben einen sehr schönen Barbenbestand in unseren Flüssen. Dieser Fisch schmeckt nicht und deshalb setzt ihn bitte zurück, wenn ihr ihn fangt."#6



Ja, in SH ist der Kelch nochmal an den Anglern vorübergegangen. Niemand findet es seltsam, dass der LV ( hier richtigerweise und zum Glück) gegen seinen eigenen BV gewirkt und argumentiert hat. 
Das, wenn so ein Gesetz in NRW verabschiedet wird, dass das Ende des Angelns in fast allen Kanälen, Häfen und Flüssen sein kann, ealisiert keiner.

Ich sags ja immer wieder, der VDSF schaufelt unser Grab und Luku und Konsorten reichen noch die Schüppe dazu.

Und was Bayern angeht, da wird das Rücksetzverbot wohl vom überwiegenden Teil der Angler mißachtet. Wieso lässt man dann zu, dass der eigene Verband sowas fördert?
Und von der Signalwirkung eines solchen Verbotes edet auch niemand.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und verstoßt damit dann gleich gegen §11 der Bayerischen Fischereiverordnung.
> 
> Klasse Rat!



Der Mann hat sehr bewusst formuliert: Der Fisch schmeckt nicht (womit die sinnvolle Verwertung nicht gegeben ist), deshalb zurücksetzen. Damit hat er volle Rückendeckung durch das Tierschutzgesetz, was bekanntermaßen über der Fischereiverordnung steht.

Dass die Bayerische Fischereiverordnung, so wie sie formuliert ist, rechtswidrig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo jemand wegen des Zurücksetzens einer Barbe oder einer zwanzig Zentimeter großen Plötze (die bei uns, wie auch die Rotfeder, mittlerweile sowieso in vielen Gewässern ganzjähig geschützt sind) seinen Erlaubnisschein eingebüßt hätte, auch wenn sie von einem halben Dutzend Fischereiaufsehern beim Hegefischen beobachtet werden. Die Fischereiaufseher wissen sehr wohl, auf welch dünnem Eis sie hier stehen. Das sieht sicher anders aus, wenn Karpfen, Hecht und Zander zurückgesetzt werden.

Die Formulierung der Bayerischen Fischereiverordnung muss auf jeden Fall angepasst werden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und was Bayern angeht, da wird das Rücksetzverbot wohl vom überwiegenden Teil der Angler mißachtet. Wieso lässt man dann zu, dass der eigene Verband sowas fördert?
> Und von der Signalwirkung eines solchen Verbotes edet auch niemand.



Die Realität sieht durchaus differenziert aus: Das Rücksetzverbot wird tatsächlich (zum Glück) größtenteils ignoriert. Andererseits ist die Toleranzgrenze gegenüber bewusstem C&R aber auch sehr niedrig. Ich kenne allein 4 Fälle, wo deswegen Mitglieder aus lokalen Vereinen im letzten Jahr ausgeschlossen wurden. Viele Vereine unterbinden C&R auch auf eine Weise, durch die andere Angler mit leiden, nämlich durch striktes Anfütterverbot oder z.B. das Verbot von Boilies über 16 mm. Moderatere Verein lassen das Füttern mit bis zu 0,5 Liter während des Angelns, ahnden aber auch Verstöße rigoros mit 4 Wochen Angelverbot.

C&R hat hier bei den Vereinsvorständen wenig Freunde. Eine übermäßige Fischentnahme wird übrigens durch Fangquoten vermieden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> nämlich durch striktes Anfütterverbot oder z.B. das Verbot von Boilies über 16 mm.



Und solch ein Bullshit ist anstrebenswert?

Und wenn doch die Mehrheit das Abknüppelgebot ohnehin umgeht und zumindest der § 11 gesetzeswiedrig ist (wobei ich mich frage, wie man eine solche Gesetzgebung dann bitte durchbekommen sollte - wir reden hier von einem Fischereigesetz, keiner Verordnung! Bei Gesetzen gelten ganz andere Prüfungskriterien!) ... warum geht dann keiner dagegen vor?

Als man seinerzeit in Brb die Kampfhundeverordnung eingeführt hat und in dieser einen Kastrationszwang festschrieb, haben wir (ja, wir - ich war einer von denen!) sofort eine Normenkontrollklage angestrengt und zumindest den wirklich tierschutzwiedrigen Passus der Zwangskastration gekippt!

Ich verstehe es nicht. Ehrlich nicht!

Und auch die Argumentation, man stünde bei Plötze & Co. auf dünnem Eis - bei Zander & Co. aber eher nicht, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Sind denn Plötze & Co. weniger gut für den menschlichen Verzehr geeignet?

Das ist doch hahnebüchener Scheiß! Entschuldigung für den Kraftausdruck aber so deutlich muss das mal gesagt werden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und solch ein Bullshit ist anstrebenswert?
> 
> Und wenn doch die Mehrheit das Abknüppelgebot ohnehin umgeht und zumindest der § 11 gesetzeswiedrig ist (wobei ich mich frage, wie man eine solche Gesetzgebung dann bitte durchbekommen sollte - wir reden hier von einem Fischereigesetz, keiner Verordnung! Bei Gesetzen gelten ganz andere Prüfungskriterien!) ... warum geht dann keiner dagegen vor?



Seitens der Verbände besteht hinsichtlich der Ablehnung von C&R Einigkeit (die meiner Meinung nach von der Mehrzahl der Angler geteilt wird) und die Angler sehen die Sache solange entspannt, wie sie ohne Sanktionen selektiv Fische zurücksetzen dürfen.

Die Sache mit dem Anfütterverbot für große Mengen ist gar nicht dumm ausgedacht, denn sie trifft tatsächlich in erster Linie die Langzeitanfütterer auf Karpfen. Wenn ich im PVA-Beutel eine Ladung Boilies füttere oder ein paar Kugeln Futter zum Weißfische anlocken in den Fluss werfe, hat kein Mensch was dagegen.



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und auch die Argumentation, man stünde bei Plötze & Co. auf dünnem  Eis - bei Zander & Co. aber eher nicht, erschließt sich mir nicht  wirklich. Sind denn Plötze & Co. weniger gut für den menschlichen  Verzehr geeignet?



Die Rezepte für 20er Plötze halten sich in Grenzen :q



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das ist doch hahnebüchener Scheiß! Entschuldigung für den Kraftausdruck aber so deutlich muss das mal gesagt werden.



Jo, dem Statement kann man im Großen und Ganzen zustimmen, wobei man halt die Position beider Seiten sehen muss, um die verfahrende Situation zu verstehen ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Realität sieht durchaus differenziert aus: Das Rücksetzverbot wird tatsächlich (zum Glück) größtenteils ignoriert. Andererseits ist die Toleranzgrenze gegenüber bewusstem C&R aber auch sehr niedrig. Ich kenne allein 4 Fälle, wo deswegen Mitglieder aus lokalen Vereinen im letzten Jahr ausgeschlossen wurden. Viele Vereine unterbinden C&R auch auf eine Weise, durch die andere Angler mit leiden, nämlich durch striktes Anfütterverbot oder z.B. das Verbot von Boilies über 16 mm. Moderatere Verein lassen das Füttern mit bis zu 0,5 Liter während des Angelns, ahnden aber auch Verstöße rigoros mit 4 Wochen Angelverbot.
> 
> C&R hat hier bei den Vereinsvorständen wenig Freunde. Eine übermäßige Fischentnahme wird übrigens durch Fangquoten vermieden.



Danke für dieses Beispiel, verdeutlicht es doch den kompletten Schwachsinn der Gesetzesanbeterei, zeigt hervorragende Alternativen auf, und macht auch klar, wie gefährlich solche Verbote sind.

C&R wird also von vielen abgelehnt. Nun gut, das ist eine persönliche Einstellungssache.
Jetzt schreibst Du, dass manche Vereine schon interne Maßnahmen getroffen haben, wie z.B. das Anfütterverbot und Köderbeschränkung. Das steht mit Sicherheit auf dem Fischereischein,zuindest aber auch in der Gewässerordnung.
 Man hat also vier Parameter.

Man kann, innerhalb des Vereins, festlegen was verboten ist. 
Auf demokratische Weise.

Man hat die Möglichkeit das jedem Angler direkt mitzuteilen

Man hat die Kontrollfunktion durch die Fischereiaufseher.

Man kann Vereinsintern Verstöße sanktionieren.

Zu was muss das dann noch im Fischereigesetz stehen ???

Kannst jetzt sagen, macht nix, weil es eh jeder ( Verein) so macht wie er will. Schadet ja nix.


Bitte auch hier zu Ende denken.

Verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz können nicht nur von Polizei oder Fischereiaufsehern angezeigt werden, sondern von Jedermann. 

Wenn es diese Horden von Angelgegnern tatsächlich gibt, ist es für diese ein leichtes, anhand des Fischereigesetzes jeden Angler anzuzeigen, der einen Fisch zurücksetzt. Ob dann jede Anzeige zu einer Verurteilung reicht, ist eine andere Sache.
Aber man gibt ihnen eine zusätzliche Handhabe. Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz *und* das Fischereigesetz.
Auch gegen denjenigen der nicht C&R betreibt, sondern selektiv entnimmt. 

Also, man verfasst ein Gesetz, welches sehr wahrscheinlich sogar mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidiert, dessen zu Grunde liegendes Übel man sowieso nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ahnden kann, dessen Sinn man durch vereinsinterne Regeln verfolgen und direkt kontrollieren und sogar selber, vereinsintern sanktionieren kann. 

Das gilt für *jede* Handlung ( Setzkescher, Köfi, Wettfischen, Nachtangeln, rote Hosen) in *jedem* Verein, bzw. für *jeden* Fischereirechtinhaber.


Bitte, wozu sowas per Gesetz verankern ???


----------



## seebarsch (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Der Aufruf gegen geltenes Recht zu verstossen ist Strafbar!


----------



## Luku (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und solch ein Bullshit ist anstrebenswert?
> 
> Und wenn doch die Mehrheit das Abknüppelgebot ohnehin umgeht und zumindest der § 11 gesetzeswiedrig ist (wobei ich mich frage, wie man eine solche Gesetzgebung dann bitte durchbekommen sollte - wir reden hier von einem Fischereigesetz, keiner Verordnung! Bei Gesetzen gelten ganz andere Prüfungskriterien!) ... warum geht dann keiner dagegen vor?
> 
> ...




meines wissens leiden die bayrischen gewässer extrem unter den cormoran.
falls der bestand an plötzen etc. stark vermindert ist, wäre dieses gebot/ regel verständlich.

bezüglich boillis und anfüttern.
man will halt verhindern das zuviele nährstoffe ins gewässer kommen. 
ich kenn die gewässer in bayern nicht. wenn die aber alle probleme mit zuviel nährstoffe haben...auch verständlich.
ein angelverein hat mal versuche mit boillis gestartet.....der verband hatte auch bedenke....wurden durch die versuche widerlegt. eingeworfene boillis (mehrere kilos) wurden fast kommplet von den karpfen vertilgt. einfluss aufs gewässer ...nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Also wenn´s hier schon ne Diskussion auf Basis von Moral und Polemik gibt - dann muss ich aber auch anmerken, dass "die Gewässer" ganz sicher *NICHT* unter dem Kormoran leiden.
Wenn überhaupt (imho höchst zweifelhaft) dann leidet allenfalls der freizeitfischereilich nutzbare bzw. bevorzugte Anteil bestimmter Fischpopulationen. Wobei "leiden" in diesem Zusammenhang sich ebenfalls nur einzig und allein auf die Moral der Angler bezieht - keinesfalls aber auf die Fische oder deren Bestände.



@ Ralle:  Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## Luku (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Also wenn´s hier schon ne Diskussion auf Basis von Moral und Polemik gibt - dann muss ich aber auch anmerken, dass "die Gewässer" ganz sicher *NICHT* unter dem Kormoran leiden.
> Wenn überhaupt (imho höchst zweifelhaft) dann leidet allenfalls der freizeitfischereilich nutzbare bzw. bevorzugte Anteil bestimmter Fischpopulationen. Wobei "leiden" in diesem Zusammenhang sich ebenfalls nur einzig und allein auf die Moral der Angler bezieht - keinesfalls aber auf die Fische oder deren Bestände.
> 
> 
> ...



ok... 

hast natürlich recht.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Der Aufruf gegen geltenes Recht zu verstossen ist Strafbar!



Die Sache kann man auch anders betrachen:
Der Fischereiaufseher hat zur Einhaltung geltenden Rechts aufgerufen!
Nehmen wir mal an, der Angel nimmt 2 Barben mit nach Hause und stellt dort fest, dass sie nicht schmecken. Er wirft sie auf den Misthaufen (auf dem Land gibt's sowas noch ), was ein grünbeseeelter Nachbar sieht und ihn wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz anzeigt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dieser Angler vor Gericht schlechte Karten hätte, denn die sinnvolle Verwendung ist wohl nicht gegeben. Verhindern hätte er diese Straftat (denn als solche sind Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzrecht eingestuft) nur durch Zurücksetzen nach dem Fangs.

Das Bayerische Fischereigesetz widerspricht mit der Festlegung der Entnahmepflicht ganz klar dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

jetzt wird es hochinteressant:
Ein lebender Köderfisch leidet, weil er durchstochen wird.
Wir der gleiche Köderfisch von einem Kormoran angestochen ist es kein Leiden ???!!!
Foolishfarmer- magst Du mir das bitte noch mal erklären ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und was willst Du jetzt machen? Alle Raubtiere dieser Welt abknallen?


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

nein -
aber bitte beantworte meine Frage.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nö,
denn Deine Frage dient doch nur der reinen Provokation.
Lies meinen Post nochmal genau, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag auf den es sich bezieht - ich zielte damit nicht auf das "Leiden" des einzelnen Fisches durch eine Verletzung.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Also wenn´s hier schon ne Diskussion auf Basis von Moral und Polemik gibt - dann muss ich aber auch anmerken, dass "die Gewässer" ganz sicher *NICHT* unter dem Kormoran leiden.
> Wenn überhaupt (imho höchst zweifelhaft) dann leidet allenfalls der freizeitfischereilich nutzbare bzw. bevorzugte Anteil bestimmter Fischpopulationen. Wobei "leiden" in diesem Zusammenhang sich ebenfalls nur einzig und allein auf die Moral der Angler bezieht - keinesfalls aber auf die Fische oder deren Bestände.



Das sehen Experten, die völlig unverdächtig sind, den Anglern nahezustehen, völlig anders:

http://www.bezirk-oberfranken.de/fileadmin/1_Aktuelles/infos/singleview_news.php?id=982

Zitat: 
"Aufgrund dieses geringen Fischbestandes sieht die Fischereifachberatung  dringenden Handlungsbedarf. Als eine Hauptursache für den geringen  Bestand sehen die Experten einen starken Druck durch den Beutegreifer  Kormoran."

Und selbst das vielgescholtene Bayerische Staatsministerium hat dazu eine klare Position:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html

Zitat:
" Der  Fischbestand ist durch Kormorane erheblich beeinträchtig."


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

ach so, wenn man nicht mehr weiter weis, weil man sich argumentativ verrannt hat, dann war die Frage provokativ .
Das nenne ist Streitkultur !!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hi,


krickfan schrieb:


> Das sehen Experten, die völlig unverdächtig sind, den Anglern nahezustehen, völlig anders:


Öhm, wie meinen? Die "Fischereifachberatung" stehen den Anglern nicht nahe? Achsoooo... 



@ Frauennerfling:
Sorry, aber Du hast nicht verstanden worum es mir ging: Nicht um das Schmerzempfinden des Fisches (ob ja oder nein), sondern lediglich um den nicht nachweisbaren, angeblich negativen Einfluß des Kormorans auf die Gewässer.
Daran ändert im Übrigen auch die Aussage von krickfan, bzw. die der Fischereibehörden (auch vertreten durch das Ministerium) nichts. Denn zu einem Gewässern gehört halt deutlich mehr als nur die angelbaren Fische. Und allenfalls auf diese hat der Kormoran einen Einfluß...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich kann nur etwas zur Situation in Franken sagen. Da haben wir es genau genommen mit 2 Problemen zu tun:

Zum einen gibt es nachweislich ein Problem mit dem Kormoran. Das bezieht sich gar nicht so sehr auf die Karpfen, da diese aufgrund ihrer Hochrückigkeit recht schnell für den Kormoran uninteressant werden (genau wie übrigens die Brasse). Wir sehen das hier vor allem bei den Plötzen-, Rotfeder-, Schleien- und Raubfischbeständen.
Das andere Problem ist die steigende Anzahl von Wallern. Die haben auch einen sehr guten Appetit und sind u.a. maßgeblich am erheblichen Rückgang der Schleienbestände schuld.

Die Reaktion der zuständigen Behörden und der Vereine finde ich richtig und konsequent:
- ganzjähriger Schutz von Plötze/Rotfeder in vielen Gewässern
- Aufhebung des Mindestmaßes für Waller und striktes Besatzverbot von Fließgewässern mit Waller
- Durchsetzung von Abschussquoten für Kormorane


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Foolish-Farmer:
Und wenn nun der Kormoran einen Fisch frisst, der wirklich kein Angelfisch ist - sagen wir einen Schrätzer ?
Hat er auch dann keinen Schaden angerichtet ?
Du liegst in meinen Augen deswegen falsch, weil Du so tust, als ob der Kormoran nur den Anglern ihren Zielfisch wegfrisst.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> @Foolish-Farmer:
> Und wenn nun der Kormoran einen Fisch frisst, der wirklich kein Angelfisch ist - sagen wir einen Schrätzer ?
> Hat er auch dann keinen Schaden angerichtet ?
> Du liegst in meinen Augen deswegen falsch, weil Du so tust, als ob der Kormoran nur den Anglern ihren Zielfisch wegfrisst.


Nein, ich tue nicht nur so...
Denn der einzige der schreit, ist "der Angler".

Das Gewässer besteht halt noch aus anderen Komponenten. Da tut der Verlust eines Schrätzers nichts zur Sache. Viele Gewässer funktionieren so gar auch ganz ohne Fische noch wunderbar.
Ich bleibe daher dabei - dem Gewässer tut der Kormoran nix.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nun, auch da liegst Du falsch.
Das Gewässer ist eben eine Einheit mit vielen Parametern.
Da gehört auch der Fisch dazu. Und das nicht nur nebenbei !
So sieht es übrigens nicht nur der Angler, sondern auch die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Hier wird der Fisch als Indikator für die Gewässergüte genannt.
Damit kommen wir eigentlich wieder zum Kernthema.
Starke Verbände oder ein Verband sollten die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Dazu gehören nicht viele aber doch ein paar wesentliche Regelungen. 
Kormoranmanagement ist eine davon !
Nachtangelverbot oder Rücksetzegebot bestimmt nicht.
Und worin der Sinn eines Setzkescherverbotes besteht, wenn ich nach dem Angeln meinen gefangen Fisch frisch mit nach Hause nehmen will, habe ich auch noch nicht kapiert.


----------



## Hanns Peter (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Nachtangelverbot oder Rücksetzegebot bestimmt nicht.



Rücksetz*gebot* = C & R

Entnahmegebot oder Rücksetz*verbot* = bayerische Regelung


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Danke, Hanns Peter für die Richtigstellung.
( Leider sind bei mir auch ab und zu die Finger schneller als das Hirn ).


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> ( Leider sind bei mir auch ab und zu die Finger schneller als das Hirn ).



Das macht doch nix. Es gibt manche, die bewegen die Finger ganz ohne das Hirn einzuschalten. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nein, ich tue nicht nur so...
> Denn der einzige der schreit, ist "der Angler".
> 
> Das Gewässer besteht halt noch aus anderen Komponenten. Da tut der Verlust eines Schrätzers nichts zur Sache. Viele Gewässer funktionieren so gar auch ganz ohne Fische noch wunderbar.
> Ich bleibe daher dabei - dem Gewässer tut der Kormoran nix.



Paddy, wie kannst Du Dich vor ein Feindbild stellen ? :q

Das wirklich traurige, um nicht zu sagen peinlich-blamable ist, dass die Verbände das Kormoranproblem als Naturschutzproblem einstufen und kommunizieren.

Das Kormoranmanagement ist Schädlingsbekämpfung, nix anderes. Ein Schädling an den zu erntenden Früchten bewirtschafteter Flächen. Punkt.

Da muss man was tun, will man weiter wie gewohnt ernten. Aber es ist lächerlich, dass als Naturchutzmaßnahme zu bezeichnen.
Genauso lächerlich wie der überwiegende Teil der Verbandsarbeit.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Nun, auch da liegst Du falsch.
> Das Gewässer ist eben eine Einheit mit vielen Parametern.
> Da gehört auch der Fisch dazu. Und das nicht nur nebenbei !
> So sieht es übrigens nicht nur der Angler, sondern auch die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Hier wird der Fisch als Indikator für die Gewässergüte genannt.


Sorry, aber genau so ist das leider eben nicht korrekt. Zwar werden die Fische neben Makrophyten, Phytobenthos inkl. Phytoplankton und Makrozoobenthos in der urspr. Fassung der WRRL noch als biologische Qualitätskomponenten genannt - jedoch ist man sich inzwischen einig, dass selbige nicht als Indikatoren geeignet sind.
Warum? Weil die Fischbestände nahezu sämtlicher Gewässer ( und jetzt einer meiner Lieblingsausdrücke) anthropogen überformt sind, d.h. durch Besatz verfälscht. Daher gibt es auch trotz umfangreicher Versuche (bis hin zu Clusteranalysen) kein Bewertungsverfahren, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Komponenten. Es wird auch nicht weiter nach Bewertungsverfahren geforscht, da die Fische als Indikator mit der nächsten Novellierung vermutlich rausfallen. In der Praxis finden lediglich reine Bestandsaufnahmen statt.

Ist aber auch nicht fair, ausgerechnet mit mir über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. 
Und ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, das Gewässer nicht zwingend auf Fische angewiesen sind. Wobei es, solange der Bestand natürliche Ausmaße hat, sicherlich perfekt mit Fischen funktioniert. Falsche Arten oder unnatürlich hohe Dichten haben dagegen oftmals sehr schnell negative Folgen.
Aber jetzt driften wir dann endgültig ab, oder? ;-)



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Und worin der Sinn eines Setzkescherverbotes besteht, wenn ich nach dem Angeln meinen gefangen Fisch frisch mit nach Hause nehmen will, habe ich auch noch nicht kapiert.


Da geht's mir offen gesagt wie Dir! Aber in NRW dürfen wir meines Wissens nach den Setzkescher unter gewissen Voraussetzungen wieder nutzen. Halte ich für total sinnvoll!



@Ralle: Genau so ist das!!! 
Und wenn schon Fehlwirtschaft stattfindet, muss natürlich der Schädling am Ertragsausfall schuld haben. Alles andere könnte ja peinlich werden... |rolleyes


----------



## kxxxkfxx (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Man muss den Kormoran schon aus zwei unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln betrachten.

Die fränkischen Flüsse (Pegnitz, Rednitz, Regnitz, ...) habe fischerweiwirtschaftlich keine Bedeutung. Hier tritt der Kormoran (in gutem Zusammenspiel mit dem Waller) als Naturschutz-Problem auf, denn die mittleren Größen der Weißfische und Raubfische werden verspeist und somit den natürlichen Fischbestand gefährdet.

In den fränkischen Karpfenweihern agiert er als Produktions-Schädling. Diese Weiher haben keine naturschutzbezogene Relevanz für die Fischfauna, sondern sind reine Produktionsgewässer.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @Ralle: Genau so ist das!!!
> Und wenn schon Fehlwirtschaft stattfindet, muss natürlich der Schädling  am Ertragsausfall schuld haben. Alles andere könnte ja peinlich  werden... |rolleyes



Na dann erkläre mal die Peinlichkeit. Ich wohne direkt an einem Dutzend Karpfenteichen und die Fischbauern haben hier durch den Kormoran Einbußen bis 70%. (Der Graureiher spielt bei diesen Einbußen auch eine Rolle, aber weitem nicht in dem Maße wie der Kormoran.)
Jetzt bitte nicht mit Aussagen a la mangelnde Unterstandsmöglichkeiten etc. kommen. Ein Karpfenweiher ist kein See und dient völlig emotionslos der Zucht von Karpfenfilets, wie halt auch ein Schweinestall kein Tierpark ist.

Aber wir diskutieren hier ja primär über das Angeln, deshalb will ich die Sache mit der Karpfenzucht nicht vertiefen.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Letzter Versuch des Begreiflich machens.
> 
> Es gibt also keinen Unterschied, wenn jemand sagt:
> 
> ...



Du sagst die ganze Zeit das Warmblüter und Fische als Vergleich hinken und dann willst Du echt den Vergleich mit toten Gegenständen bei Lebewesen bringen?

Passender wäre da dann schon eher "Ich bin dagegen das Eltern ihre Kinder schlagen dürfen" vs. "Ich lehne das Gesetz das Eltern ihre Kinder nicht schlagen dürfen ab weil ich meine jeder sollte selbst entscheiden was er mit seinen Kindern macht."

Wir reden hier von Lebewesen und nicht von toten Gegenständen. Aber wenn Du Fische und tote Gegenstände wirklich gleich setzt weil Du ,meinst das die 50% der Gutachten die Fischen kein Leidempfinden zugestehen richtig sind und daher das passend ist, dann ist es auch verständlich das überall Vorschriften gemacht werden da jeder so lange auslotet wie weit es gut geht bis er was auf die Hände bekommt und weil dann irgendwann auch die Politik sagt es reicht uns das unsere Gerichte deswegen in Fällen versinken.

Aber um mal ein Beispiel mit Lebewesen ohne Schmerzempfinden zu bringen. "Ich begrüße es das es Naturschutzgebiete gibt in denen der Regenwald nicht für 5 Jahre nutzbares Ackerland, oder deine 5 Jahre haltenden Gartenmöbel abgeholzt wird." Nach Deiner Argumentation ist Deine Haltung dann " Ich bin gegen Naturschutzgebiete, jeder soll dort Holz gewinnen/Ackerland anlegen dürfen wo er möchte". Oder um beim Wasser zu bleiben, "Jeder soll da Wasserkraftwerke bauen dürfen wo er möchte". 

Manchmal sind Regelungen eben nützlich und manchmal überflüssig. Anarchie funktioniert nicht das haben schon andere versucht. 

Und um noch eines drauf zu setzen, bei uns im Verein gab es nie ein Fanglimit. Ein Dutzend "Angler" hat es dann massiv übertrieben und Fische in Massen raus geholt. Seid der Zeit gibt es ein Fanglimit für Hecht, Zander und Karpfen von max. 5 Fische pro Tag, also nur noch max. 1825 Fische jeder dieser Arten pro Jahr und Angler. Das begrüße ich auch da ich der Meinung bin das die Anzahl ausreicht und das man mit zusammen 15 Fischen mit Limit und unbegrenzt viele der anderen pro Tag gut klarkommen sollte. Natürlich sind das aus Deiner Sicht zu wenig und man sollte das aufheben, aber leider haben auch hier wieder 0,2% der Mitglieder gezeigt das es nicht ohne Regelungen geht. Aber ok, Du findest es schlecht das etwas unternommen wurde um das einzudämmen und sagst sicher das es doch kein Problem ist, soll jeder selber entscheiden wieviel er entnimmt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber ok, Du findest es schlecht das etwas unternommen wurde um das einzudämmen und sagst sicher das es doch kein Problem ist, soll jeder selber entscheiden wieviel er entnimmt.



Warum nimmst Du Dr nicht mal die Zeit und versuchst zu verstehen, was ich schreibe?

Was Du an (vermeintlichen)  Gegenargumenten bringst, hat in den meisten Fällen nix damit zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe.

Ich habe keinen Vergleich von lebenden Tieren und toten Gegenständen gemacht.

Ich sage nicht, dass jeder machen kann was er will.

Und genau solche Sprüche hier:

_Aber um mal ein Beispiel mit Lebewesen ohne Schmerzempfinden zu bringen.  "Ich begrüße es das es Naturschutzgebiete gibt in denen der Regenwald  nicht für 5 Jahre nutzbares Ackerland, oder deine 5 Jahre haltenden  Gartenmöbel abgeholzt wird." Nach Deiner Argumentation ist Deine Haltung  dann " Ich bin gegen Naturschutzgebiete, jeder soll dort Holz  gewinnen/Ackerland anlegen dürfen wo er möchte". 


_entspringen einer totalitären Denkweise. Das macht mir Angst, weil mal das zunehmend nicht nur bei der Angelfischerei erlebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Immer wieder interessant, wie es geschafft wird, Dinge durcheinander zu bringen.

Hier gehts es um Tierschutz und das Verhältnis des VDSF dazu, nicht um Naturschutz.

Tier- und Naturschutz sind zwei Paar Stiefel.

Tierschützer werden auch nicht gerade von den Naturschützern gemocht, wenngleich es auch für Tierschützer (wie auch für Angler) eben gemeinsame Anknüpfungspunkte gibt.



			
				Dunraven schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich begrüße es das es Naturschutzgebiete gibt in denen der Regenwald nicht für 5 Jahre nutzbares Ackerland, oder deine 5 Jahre haltenden Gartenmöbel abgeholzt wird



Ein ganz typisches Beispiel für Naturschutz, und somit in der Diskussion um Tierschutz vollkommen deplatziert.

Da gehts um den Erhalt einer dem Menschen nützlichen Natur als Biotop und Lebensraum und für das Überleben des Menschen.

Im Tierschutz gings aber nie um Natur, sondern schlicht um die Kreatur. Das hat auch seine Berechtigung. Z. B. überall da, wo es zu denaturierten Auswüchsen kommt.z. B. durch Massentierhaltung, Tiertransporte etc..

Aber auch der Umgang mit nicht leidensfähigen Tieren wie Fischen kann und muss natürlich dennoch von Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur geprägt sein.

Dass dennoch hier das gesamte Gesetzeskonstrukt um den Tierschutz komplett irre und nicht durchdacht ist, sondern reiner Lobbyarbeit der Schützer geschuldet, sieht man an wenigen Beispielen.

Schon die Einteilung in Wirbeltiere als zu schützenden Kreaturen und dem Rest ist absolut hirnrissig - man denkt, leidet und empfindet nun mal nicht mit dem Rückrat, sondern mit dem Gehirn.

Bestes Beispiel dazu aus der (Unter)Wasserwelt:
Kraken und ander Kopffüsser (ganz ohne Rückrat, dafür mit einem besser strukturierten Hirn als Fische) fallen da nicht drunter, obwohl sie deutlich intelligenter als Fische sind.

Leiden ist ein menschliches Konstrukt, genauso wie Stress. 

Wir übertragen hier oft menschliches Empfinden auf Tiere, die sich selbst nicht mal bewusst sind und schon von daher im eigentlichen/menschlichen Sinne eben nicht leiden können. 

Das gleiche gilt für den immer wieder genannten Stress:
Stress ist sowohl für das individuelle Überleben wie evolutionär wichtig und nicht immer als grundsätzlich negativ zu sehen (jeder kennt positiven Stress bei einer Arbeit, sei es körperlich oder am Schreibtisch, die einem Spass macht).

Daher kann man schlicht aus dem Vorhandensein von Stresshormonen weder Leiden noch Qualen ableiten (sonst müssten wohl alle Fitnessstudios verboten werden, oder muss man Menschen weniger als Tiere schützen?? Da findet man im menschlichen Blut aber tonnenweise Stresshormone...).

Aus zigfach wiedergefangenen Fischen (ob Karpfen oder Raubfischen oder anderen) ist auch leicht abzuleiten, das Fische mit ihrem rudimentären Hirn schlicht nicht in der Lage sind, ein weiteres Kriterium (ausser dem dafür eh nicht geeigneten Hirn) für eine Verurteilung laut TSG zu erfüllen:
Länger anhaltend.....

Wenn Fische teilweise direkt nach dem zurücksetzen wieder zupacken, kann niemals von einem länger anhhaltenden Leiden/Stress die Rede sein, da sie augenscheinlich sofort wieder fressen - man frisst nicht in so einer Situation, wenn man genügend Hirn hat um zu leiden oder (negativen) Stress zu empfinden......

Solche Beipiele kann man endlos ausführen....



Hier im Thread stellt sich nun die Frage, warum ein Verband, der eigentlich die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte, solch widersinnigen Tierschutzargumenten und deren Verfechtern eher recht gibt als den Argumenten und Interessen der Angler?

Das wäre, als wenn der ADAC mit dem Geld seiner Mitglieder versuchen würde, immer mehr Autofahrern den Gebrauch des Autos zu verunmöglichen oder zumindest zu erschweren......

Wers braucht.....

Ich immer noch nicht...

Es gibt schon Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsverbände, *wir brauchen einen Verband, der Angler schützt..........*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

PS:
Und wer das als von Anglern finanzierter Verband oder Funktionär nicht begreifen kann oder will, ist schlicht am falschen Platz...


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Man ging hier die Post ab. Da bin ich mal zwei Tage nicht online...




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> KoljaK schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch da stimmt erst mal alles. Denkt man deinen Ansatz weiter, müsstest du Vegetarier sein. Denn bei höheren Säugetieren besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass sie Scherzen empfinden, wir Transportieren und Schlachten sie aber dennoch. – Wenn man aber zugunsten des Fisches nicht vollständig ausschließen kann, dass er Schmerzen empfindet, sollte man zumindest die Handlungen auf ein Minimum reduzieren, die geeignet sind, dem Fisch theoretisch länger anhaltendes Leid zuzufügen.

Ich glaube auch, dass du schon weit länger als 15 Jahre angelst. Vor 15 Jahren war Stand der Wissenschaft, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden, dies Wurde erst durch die Untersuchungen von Rose, vor etwa 14 Jahren in Zweifel gezogen. Also sag mir bitte nicht, du würdest nicht angeln, wenn Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Du schreibst doch selber immer wieder, dass das Maß der Dinge das Tierschutzgesetz ist. Nun das Tierschutzgesetz erlaubt doch nach allgemeiner Auffassung sowohl das Töten, als auch das Zufügen von Schmerz zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung. Aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich dein Problem nicht. 






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. Und wenn die Experten sich widersprechen, dann muss eben der eigene Verstand helfen, die für sich richtige Seite zu wählen. Schmerz- und Leidempfinden ist weder demokratisch herstellbar noch per richterlicher Diktion zu verordnen. Und wenn man sich auch nur ein winzig kleines bisschen mit der Natur und dem Verhalten der in ihr lebenden Geschöpfe befasst, dann kann man nur feststellen, dass Fische nicht das geringste Anzeichen für Schmerz, Streß oder Leid zeigen. Der natürliche Fluchtreflex, den auch eien Kakerlake besitzt, kann man dabei nicht berücksichtigen.


 Ich bin weder Verhaltensforscher, noch bin ich Fischbiologe. All meine Kenntnisse in diesem Punkt habe ich nicht aus eigener Forschungstätigkeit. Mir bleibt hier nichts anderes übrig, als auf das zu vertrauen, was Fachleute auf diesem Gebiet veröffentlicht haben. Die Situation ist für mich nicht neu, weil ich beruflich ständig mit solchen Situationen konfrontiert bin. – Man ist dann immer geneigt, sich der Theorie anzuschließen, die einem angenehmer ist. Das ist nur menschlich. Richtig ist es deshalb aber nicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Du offensichtlich nicht, Luku. Da solltest du mal drüber nachdenken. Ganz ernsthaft.
> 
> Was du hier propagierst, hatten wir schonmal: die Moral der einzelnen soll Maßstab aller werden.
> 
> Frag mal den Papst, was er von Homosexualität hält. Na? Fällt was auf?


Darum geht es überhaupt nicht. Es geht hier um die Frage, wie man mit einer unklaren Lage in der Wissenschaft umgeht. Wie trägt man dem Umstand Rechnung, dass es widersprüchlich Untersuchungen zum Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gibt. – Ich mutmaße, dass keiner der Diskutanten eigene wissenschaftliche Ergebnis vorweisen kann. Folglich können alle nur auch die Ergebnisse anderer zurückgreifen. Die Sache – quasi aus zweiter Hand – wissenschaftlich zu diskutieren ist albern. Dazu dürften wir nicht über ausreichenden Sachverstand verfügen, dieser würde sich ja doch nur darin erschöpfen Argumente anderer nachzuschreiben.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das sieht man bei Arlinghaus & Co. aber ganz ganz anders - und die stützen sich auf empirische Werte bei ihren Aussagen.


Du musst die rechtliche Sicht, von der "Volksmeinung" trennen. Uns nützt die derzeitige Rechtslage nichts, wenn sich Mehrheiten finden, die das Angeln verbieten. Hierzu schreiben Arlinghaus & co nichts, weil es ein politische Geschichte und keine rechtliche ist. Es müssen also ganz klar die verschiedenen Ebenen getrennt werden:

- naturwissenschaftlich - biologisch
- wissenschaftlich - juristisch
- politisch -taktisch

Die Fachleute auf ihrem jeweiligen Gebiet sollten tun was sie können und nicht unkoordiniert machen, was sie wollen. -Jedenfalls dann, wenn sie den Anglern helfen wollen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Urteil mit haarsträubender Urteilsbegründung. Es ist kein Grundsatzurteil und kann somit nicht als Beweis für Rechtssicherheit herangezogen werden.
> 
> Merke, Urteile sind auch vom Vermögen oder Unvermögen des Verteidigers beeinflusst.
> 
> Hier hätte der Anglerverband mit allem was er hat, dem Angler juristisch unter die Arme greifen müssen.


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Grundsatzurteile! - Jedes Gericht entscheidet über seinen Fall neu. Wichtig sind daher nicht, wie frühere Urteile anderer Gerichte im Ergebnis ausgegangen sind, sondern wie stichhaltig sie begründet wurden. - Schlicht: Wie überzeugend sie sind.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@koljak

alles schon diskutiert.   

er möchte für sich oder auch für uns angler anglerische freiheit haben.

warum wird dem angler z.b.  lebende köderfisch schriftlich oder auch mündl. verboten ?
kann der angler doch in seiner eigenverantwortung, nach seiner moral selber entscheiden.

warum schreibt ihm irgendwer etwas vor?
der angler soll alles selbst entscheiden dürfen.

vor allem darf der verband, der anglerische interessen vertreten soll...keine fischereiliche beschränkung zulassen.

problem ist hier nur:
1. der angler ist nicht alleine in deutschland
1.1. die moral und das gewissen der anderen....nichtangler.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> jetzt wird es hochinteressant:
> Ein lebender Köderfisch leidet, weil er durchstochen wird.
> Wir der gleiche Köderfisch von einem Kormoran angestochen ist es kein Leiden ???!!!
> Foolishfarmer- magst Du mir das bitte noch mal erklären ?



???
Willst du den Kormoran jetzt vor Gericht zerren? |bigeyes


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich kann nur etwas zur Situation in Franken sagen. Da haben wir es genau genommen mit 2 Problemen zu tun:
> 
> Zum einen gibt es nachweislich ein Problem mit dem Kormoran. Das bezieht sich gar nicht so sehr auf die Karpfen, da diese aufgrund ihrer Hochrückigkeit recht schnell für den Kormoran uninteressant werden (genau wie übrigens die Brasse). Wir sehen das hier vor allem bei den Plötzen-, Rotfeder-, Schleien- und Raubfischbeständen.
> Das andere Problem ist die steigende Anzahl von Wallern. Die haben auch einen sehr guten Appetit und sind u.a. maßgeblich am erheblichen Rückgang der Schleienbestände schuld.
> ...


Da passt es ja gut, dass gerade die Wallerangler in der Regel C&R betreiben. Wenn es die Hege erfordert, bin ich sogar für eine Abknüppelpflicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nein, ich tue nicht nur so...
> Denn der einzige der schreit, ist "der Angler".
> 
> Das Gewässer besteht halt noch aus anderen Komponenten. Da tut der Verlust eines Schrätzers nichts zur Sache. Viele Gewässer funktionieren so gar auch ganz ohne Fische noch wunderbar.
> Ich bleibe daher dabei - dem Gewässer tut der Kormoran nix.


Hier muss man unterscheiden. Es gibt Gewässer, die Vertragen eine recht hohe Anzahl an Kormoranen und es gibt Gewässer die Vertragen selbst kleine Gruppen von Kormoranen auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Rücksetz*gebot* = C & R
> 
> Entnahmegebot oder Rücksetz*verbot* = bayerische Regelung



Richtiger Hinweis!


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Paddy, wie kannst Du Dich vor ein Feindbild stellen ? :q
> 
> Das wirklich traurige, um nicht zu sagen peinlich-blamable ist, dass die Verbände das Kormoranproblem als Naturschutzproblem einstufen und kommunizieren.
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Hier muss man unterscheiden. Es gibt Gewässer, die Vertragen eine recht hohe Anzahl an Kormoranen und es gibt Gewässer die Vertragen selbst kleine Gruppen von Kormoranen auf dauer nicht.



Auch hier nochmal "Einspruch euer Ehren"! ;-)
Die Gewässer verkraften alle den Kormoran... (s.o.)


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber genau so ist das leider eben nicht korrekt. Zwar werden die Fische neben Makrophyten, Phytobenthos inkl. Phytoplankton und Makrozoobenthos in der urspr. Fassung der WRRL noch als biologische Qualitätskomponenten genannt - jedoch ist man sich inzwischen einig, dass selbige nicht als Indikatoren geeignet sind.
> Warum? Weil die Fischbestände nahezu sämtlicher Gewässer ( und jetzt einer meiner Lieblingsausdrücke) anthropogen überformt sind, d.h. durch Besatz verfälscht. Daher gibt es auch trotz umfangreicher Versuche (bis hin zu Clusteranalysen) kein Bewertungsverfahren, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Komponenten. Es wird auch nicht weiter nach Bewertungsverfahren geforscht, da die Fische als Indikator mit der nächsten Novellierung vermutlich rausfallen. In der Praxis finden lediglich reine Bestandsaufnahmen statt.
> 
> Ist aber auch nicht fair, ausgerechnet mit mir über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.
> ...


Genau aus diesem Grunde darf man Angeln vom Naturschutz nicht trennen. Zu glauben, dass sich aber in der Natur alles von alleine regelt, wenn man sie nur läßt ist naiv. Dazu haben die Menschen schon viel zu sehr in die Natur eingegriffen. Ähnlich wie der Jäger, muss der Angler hier aktive Hege betreiben. - Da lass ich mich sogar auf eine Diskussion mit einem Gewässer- Ökologen ein.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Leute Leute!


Ich komme gerade vom Bullen verladen rein.

Und irgendwie kommt mir das hier ganz gelegen.

Streß Schmerz Leid....

Ich habe gerade nen paar Bullen am Führungsstab (am Nasenring eingehängt) aus'n Stall geführt bis zum LKW.

Keiner dieser Bullen würde nur Ansatzweise versuchen sich so dagegen zu wehren wie ein Fisch im Drill das tut,der Fisch reißt sogar Vorfächer und Schnüre durch,kämpft bis zum letzten....usw.

Aber nicht ein Bulle nicht ein Schwein Pferd.....würde dieses tun wenn eine Leine/Stab/Halsband...... im/am Körper verankert mit Ringen...etc.ist.

Im gegenteil die kommen alle schön mit dahin wo sie sollen,das liegt wohl daran das der Schmerz zu groß ist.

Aber Fische tun genau das gegenteil sie schwimmen und kämpfen gegen an.

So kann sich jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden,ob ein Fisch Schmerz erleidet und gegen diesen Schmerz z.t.Std.lang gegen ankämpft,mit immer neuen fluchten ins tiefe...etc.ansetzt,und das auch noch obwohl Druck von oben mit ner 100lbs rute ausgeübt wird.

Und wer hier sagt er Angelt nur wegen Nahrung/Hunger und der Drill wäre nicht wichtig,der gucke bitte mal in Spiegel,gäbe es den Drill nicht würde es Angeln so nicht geben weil es langweilig wäre,und fast jeder würde sein fisch kaufen,bis auf die,die kein geld haben.

Solange aber noch 2000€ für 2 Wochen Norge.....etc. drin sind + 15000€ Ausrüstung mit 50.000€ Boot dazu,solange brauch hier keiner Heucheln um Verbände und Tierschützer zu stärken.

Wir Angler angeln weil es Spaß macht und nix anderes,und nun versucht man diesen Spaß zu stoppen,was sagt uns das auf lange sicht = Gute Nacht Angeln in De.zum wohle der allgemeinheit der Natur des Tieres.....usw.

Ps: Erspart euch das zerreißen ich geh nicht mehr drauf ein,son dummes Bauernleben prägt halt Geist und Seele,den das Volk schreit nach billigen Fleisch egal was es kostet,damit es dann im Netz.... scheinheilich über Schmerz....bei tieren reden kann.

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde darf man Angeln vom Naturschutz nicht trennen. Zu glauben, dass sich aber in der Natur alles von alleine regelt, wenn man sie nur läßt ist naiv. Dazu haben die Menschen schon viel zu sehr in die Natur eingegriffen. Ähnlich wie der Jäger, muss der Angler hier aktive Hege betreiben. - Da lass ich mich sogar auf eine Diskussion mit einem Gewässer- Ökologen ein.


 
ich denke mal, die Natur regelt schon ganz allein, 
nur ob mir das Ergebnis passt ist die Frage, deshalb aktive Hege- Ziel/  gewünschter Zustand
Gruß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Da passt es ja gut, dass gerade die Wallerangler in der Regel C&R betreiben. Wenn es die Hege erfordert, bin ich sogar für eine Abknüppelpflicht.


 
In meinem Umfeld halten sich die Leute konsequent an die Entnahmepflicht für Waller. 
Dazu muss man aber wissen, dass die Waller hier in der Regel keine Riesen >30 kg sind und hier kaum wirklich gezielt beangelt werden (sind fast immer Beifang). Hardcore Waller-Angler gehen woanders hin.
Außerdem haben die Angler ein Interesse daran haben, auch weiterhin gute Weißfische zu fangen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@ Koljak:
Willst Du den Kormoran vor Gericht zerren ? ist Deine Frage ?
Mit Verlaub - das ist Schmarrn !
Ich wollte nur auf die absurden Dinge in der Debatte hinweisen.
Und wenn unser Kormoranfreund Foolish-Farmer meint, dass unsere Gewässer ganz gut den Kormoran vertragen, setze ich dagegen, dass unsere Gewässer noch besser  ohne diesen schwarzen Vogel auskommen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Aber um mal ein Beispiel mit Lebewesen ohne Schmerzempfinden zu bringen.  "Ich begrüße es das es Naturschutzgebiete gibt in denen der Regenwald  nicht für 5 Jahre nutzbares Ackerland, oder deine 5 Jahre haltenden  Gartenmöbel abgeholzt wird." Nach Deiner Argumentation ist Deine Haltung  dann " Ich bin gegen Naturschutzgebiete, jeder soll dort Holz  gewinnen/Ackerland anlegen dürfen wo er möchte".
> 
> 
> _entspringen einer totalitären Denkweise. Das macht mir Angst, weil mal das zunehmend nicht nur bei der Angelfischerei erlebt.


Nicht jedes Verbot entspringt einer totalitären Denkweise. Es ist manchmal auch einfach sinnvoll.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> setze ich dagegen, dass unsere Gewässer noch besser ohne diesen schwarzen Vogel auskommen.


 

Viel besser kommen unsere Gewässer aus ohne die Menschen.

Und da dieses in vielen grünen Köpfen das Ziel ist,schafft man uns das was wir heute vorfinden.

Auf lange sicht ein Strategischer Schachzug,weil wir Jäger und Angler Tierhalter/Züchter sind wohl nicht die Gewinner.

Schließlich läuft im TV Medien...mehr Werbung für Tierschutz/Naturschutz...usw.als für Jäger und Angler,Tierhalter/Züchter......etc. 

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Auch hier nochmal "Einspruch euer Ehren"! ;-)
> Die Gewässer verkraften alle den Kormoran... (s.o.)



Ah, dann ist es also top in Ordnung, wenn einige Bäche inzwischen Äschenfreie Äschenregionen haben. - Tolle Wurst.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ah, dann ist es also top in Ordnung, wenn einige Bäche inzwischen Äschenfreie Äschenregionen haben. - Tolle Wurst.


 

Haben die Bäche doch eh irgendwann,dadurch das jeder massige Fisch zu töten ist......brauch es dazu kein Schwarzen Vogel.

Klimaveränderungen sowie immer mehr Pestizide vom Weizenfeld.... neben dem Bach helfen auch ungemein das es besser wird.

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich denke mal, die Natur regelt schon ganz allein,
> nur ob mir das Ergebnis passt ist die Frage, deshalb aktive Hege- Ziel/  gewünschter Zustand
> Gruß A.


Irrtum, sie regelt es nicht mehr alleine, bzw. es gibt diese Natur, die sich selber hilft in Deutschland kaum noch. Einige Tierschützer rennen noch einem idealisierten Naturbild nach, dass es in der Realität kaum noch gibt. Wir reden in Deutschland ganz überwiegend von Kulturräumen und nicht mehr von Naturräumen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Haben die Bäche doch eh irgendwann,dadurch das jeder massige Fisch zu töten ist......brauch es dazu kein Schwarzen Vogel.
> 
> Klimaveränderungen sowie immer mehr Pestizide vom Weizenfeld.... neben dem Bach helfen auch ungemein das es besser wird.
> 
> |wavey:


Na ja, die Klimaveränderung - so es sie gibt - nützt in unseren Breiten der Fauna ehre, als das sie schadet.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Irrtum, sie regelt es nicht mehr alleine, bzw. es gibt diese Natur, die sich selber hilft in Deutschland kaum noch. Einige Tierschützer rennen noch einem idealisierten Naturbild nach, dass es in der Realität kaum noch gibt. Wir reden in Deutschland ganz überwiegend von Kulturräumen und nicht mehr von Naturräumen.




die tierbestände und auch waldbestände regulieren sich nicht mehr selbst weil einfach gewisse natürlich feinde in unseren breitengraden ausgestorben sind.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Für die Frage des C&R sollte man sich mal verdeutlichen, wie es im Gros der Bevölkerung wohl ankäme, wenn Jäger im Wald mit dem Betäubungsgewehr auf einen Hirsch schießen, sich dann mit breitem Grinsen mit dem Tier fotografieren ließen und dann freudestrahlend auf das nächste Wild mit dem Betäubungsgewehr Jagd machten. – So in etwa kommt C&R bei den meisten Menschen an, die sich mit Angeln nicht näher beschäftigen. Dies ist keine gute PR für uns. Bereits aus diesem Grunde muß C&R kritisch gesehen werden. Es darf nicht zur Regel werden. Man soll es aber auch nicht ganz verbieten, da es ab und an sinnvoll sein kann.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> die tierbestände und auch waldbestände regulieren sich nicht mehr selbst weil einfach gewisse natürlich feinde in unseren breitengraden ausgestorben sind.


 U.a. Es gibt aber auch noch mehr Gründe.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> U.a. Es gibt aber auch noch mehr Gründe.



ohne zweifel.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Na ja, die Klimaveränderung - so es sie gibt - nützt in unseren Breiten der Fauna ehre, als das sie schadet.


 
Und du meinst 2 grad mehr Bachtemp.schaden nicht bei der entwicklung der Larven oder oder oder.

Ich habe 30 Aq's im Keller mit Arten die sehr sehr sehr empfindlich sind.Es gibt ja Dünger Heilmittel...fürs Aq,mit Versprechungen vom Hersteller,nur eins sagen sie dir nicht,das deine Fische Zeugungsunfähig werden.

Da ich ald Dummer Bauer weiß was auf Weizen.... kommt,und die Kanister nur zu gut kenne,und auch die Warnhinweise darauf kenne,denke ich mal sollte das Problem nicht alleine bei einer art/grund gesucht werden.

Das die Wildschweine immer mehr werden ist auch ein gemachtes ding,nicht aber weil es weniger Wölfe gibt,und das trotzdem immer mehr leute Jagen gehen (weil Wohlstand).

Darum kann man hier nicht den Schwarzen Vogel allein beschuldigen das die Äschen weg sind.

|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Servus,


Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur auf die absurden Dinge in der Debatte hinweisen.
> Und wenn unser Kormoranfreund Foolish-Farmer meint...


Nana, das wirkt jetzt schon fast beleidigend. Lass uns ganz einfach sachlich bleiben.






KoljaK schrieb:


> Na ja, die Klimaveränderung - so es sie gibt - nützt in unseren Breiten der Fauna ehre, als das sie schadet.


Sorry Bursche,
aber Du hast genau Null Ahnung wovon Du da erzählst. Jegliche weitere Diskussion erscheint da ein wenig sinnlos...

Wenn Du Dich mal in Ruhe bspw. über Äsche, Temperaturvalenz und Klimaerwärmung (ich empfehle Kottelat&Freyhof "Handbook of european freshwater fishes" 2007) informiert hast, können wir das an anderer Stelle fortsetzen (gibt es hier im Forum aber auch schon irgendwo). 
Bis dahin war´s das für mich!

@ Gründler: Du machst das schon! #6


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

naja, dem einen schadet se, dem anderen nützt se.

aber im grunde wirkt se alg. positiver auf unsere gegend als das se schadet.
im vergleich zu vielen anderen kontinenten.

aber du als landwirt erfährst ja selbst wie es ist wenn natürliche feinde fehlen.
oder auch ein natürlicher vorgang dir in die suppe spuckt.  

fragt sich immer nur wessen interessen man im auge hat.

aber beschwer dich nicht über die wildschweine. wildschaden wird euch ersetzt.
ausserdem kannste auch nen zaun um dein acker bauen...wenn der schaden und der ausgleich zu grosse differenzenhaben.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Nana, das wirkt jetzt schon fast beleidigend. Lass uns ganz einfach sachlich bleiben.
> 
> ...



du pickst dir einen vogel raus...

du musst das gesamtbild für unseren breitengrad berücksichtigen. und da zielen wir im vergleich zu anderen regionen weit besser ab.

ob da nun die äsche drunter leidet oder nicht ist pillepalle.
das nennt man evolution. wird man nicht ändern können...ob mit oder ohne klimaveränderung...früher oder später..

andere fische werden dann halt hier heimisch.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ob da nun die äsche drunter leidet oder nicht ist pillepalle.
> das nennt man evolution. wird man nicht ändern können...ob mit oder ohne klimaveränderung...früher oder später..
> 
> andere fische werden dann halt hier heimisch.


Du, da bin ich voll bei Dir - hab auch nie was anderes behauptet. Ganz meine Meinung...

Und genau das regelt die Natur von alleine. 
Jegliches eingreifen des Menschen (ob Jäger oder Angler) ist Hege. Das hat mit Natur nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Form der Nutzung - und diese ist immer ergebnisorientiert. Was uns zurück bringt zum Schädling...


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du, da bin ich voll bei Dir - hab auch nie was anderes behauptet. Ganz meine Meinung...
> 
> Und genau das regelt die Natur von alleine.
> Jegliches eingreifen des Menschen (ob Jäger oder Angler) ist Hege. Das hat mit Natur nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Form der Nutzung - und diese ist immer ergebnisorientiert. Was uns zurück bringt zum Schädling...


Was du hier ansprichst ist, das natürliche Interesse, des Menschen die Natur in seinem Sinne zu gestalten. Darüber brauchen wir nicht zu streiten. Dies ist so!. - So zu tun, als ließe sich das Rad aber zurückdrehen ist naiv. Wir können bei dem Stand der Dinge nicht einfach hingehen und sagen, es regelt sich von selbst. Das was wir dann bekommen wird auch keine Natur sein, weil ja die Eingriffe des Menschen an anderer Stelle nicht aufhören. Das Model mit dem "sich selbst überlassen" funktioniert nur da, wo das geschützte Gebiet so groß ist, dass sich ein Gleichgewicht wieder von alleine herstellen kann. Diese dürfte in unserem dicht besiedelten Land aber nur sehr selten der Fall sein. Es dürfte damit wohl nur den Weg der Hege geben.

Um auf das Strangthema zurückzukommen: Aus diesem Grunde ist es unverzichtbar, dass der gemeinsame Angelverband auch als Naturschutzverband tätig ist. Es würde auch nicht ausreichen, wenn der Naturschutz nur auf dem Papier steht. Wir Angler müssen vielmehr alle für diesen Naturschutz einstehen und uns nach außen hin auch so verkaufen. Ich will daher auch nicht mehr darüber diskutieren müssen, ob man nun mit oder ohne lebenden Köderfisch angeln darf. Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass der lebende Köderfisch in der modernen Angelei nichts mehr zu suchen hat.

Solange in der Wissenschaft noch Streit darüber besteht, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden sollten wir als Angler auch alles unterlassen, was dem Fisch unnötiges leiden bereiten kann, wenn er den Leidensfähig wäre. 

Ich selber angle hauptsächlich auf Schleien. ich finde Schleien schmackhaft und entnehme sie bei entsprechender Größe auch dem Wasser. Dabei bleibt es nie aus, dass auch mal ein Karpfen an die Angel geht. Da ich Karpfen nun gar nicht mag, nehme ich ihn nur mit, wenn ich einen Abnehmer dafür habe. Ansonsten halt nicht. Damit dürfte ich mich voll und ganz im Einklang mit dem TierSchG befinden. Ein reines C&R lehne ich ab. 

Schaut man sich die Meinungen bei Nichtanglern an, habe diese in der Regel auch nur ein Problem mit den Anglern, die mit der klaren Einstellung ans Gewässer gehen jeden gefangenen Fisch auf jeden Fall zurückzusetzen. Da wären wir auch wieder bei meinem Beispiel mit dem Jäger und dem Betäubungsgewehr. Solche Angler schaden m. E. unserem Image.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Du, da bin ich voll bei Dir - hab auch nie was anderes behauptet. Ganz meine Meinung...
> 
> Und genau das regelt die Natur von alleine.
> Jegliches eingreifen des Menschen (ob Jäger oder Angler) ist Hege. Das hat mit Natur nichts zu tun, sondern ist eine Form der Nutzung - und diese ist immer ergebnisorientiert. Was uns zurück bringt zum Schädling...


Natürlich ist der größte Schädling der Natur der Mensch selber. Auch dies dürfte (sollte) jedem klar sein. So gesehen ist kann der Mensch eigentlich kein Naturschützer sei, es sei den, er beseitigte sich als erstes mal selber. Man könnte natürlich auch sagen, der mensch selber ist teil der Natur. Jetzt wird es aber philosophisch ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Immer wieder interessant, wie es geschafft wird, Dinge durcheinander zu bringen.

Hier gehts es um Tierschutz und das Verhältnis des VDSF dazu, nicht um Naturschutz.

Tier- und Naturschutz sind zwei Paar Stiefel.

Tierschützer werden auch nicht gerade von den Naturschützern gemocht, wenngleich es auch für Tierschützer (wie auch für Angler) eben gemeinsame Anknüpfungspunkte gibt.



			
				Dunraven schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich begrüße es das es Naturschutzgebiete gibt in denen der Regenwald nicht für 5 Jahre nutzbares Ackerland, oder deine 5 Jahre haltenden Gartenmöbel abgeholzt wird



Ein ganz typisches Beispiel für Naturschutz, und somit in der Diskussion um Tierschutz vollkommen deplatziert.

Da gehts um den Erhalt einer dem Menschen nützlichen Natur als Biotop und Lebensraum und für das Überleben des Menschen.

Im Tierschutz gings aber nie um Natur, sondern schlicht um die Kreatur. Das hat auch seine Berechtigung. Z. B. überall da, wo es zu denaturierten Auswüchsen kommt.z. B. durch Massentierhaltung, Tiertransporte etc..

Aber auch der Umgang mit nicht leidensfähigen Tieren wie Fischen kann und muss natürlich dennoch von Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur geprägt sein.

Dass dennoch hier das gesamte Gesetzeskonstrukt um den Tierschutz komplett irre und nicht durchdacht ist, sondern reiner Lobbyarbeit der Schützer geschuldet, sieht man an wenigen Beispielen.

Schon die Einteilung in Wirbeltiere als zu schützenden Kreaturen und dem Rest ist absolut hirnrissig - man denkt, leidet und empfindet nun mal nicht mit dem Rückrat, sondern mit dem Gehirn.

Bestes Beispiel dazu aus der (Unter)Wasserwelt:
Kraken und ander Kopffüsser (ganz ohne Rückrat, dafür mit einem besser strukturierten Hirn als Fische) fallen da nicht drunter, obwohl sie deutlich intelligenter als Fische sind.

Leiden ist ein menschliches Konstrukt, genauso wie Stress. 

Wir übertragen hier oft menschliches Empfinden auf Tiere, die sich selbst nicht mal bewusst sind und schon von daher im eigentlichen/menschlichen Sinne eben nicht leiden können. 

Das gleiche gilt für den immer wieder genannten Stress:
Stress ist sowohl für das individuelle Überleben wie evolutionär wichtig und nicht immer als grundsätzlich negativ zu sehen (jeder kennt positiven Stress bei einer Arbeit, sei es körperlich oder am Schreibtisch, die einem Spass macht).

Daher kann man schlicht aus dem Vorhandensein von Stresshormonen weder Leiden noch Qualen ableiten (sonst müssten wohl alle Fitnessstudios verboten werden, oder muss man Menschen weniger als Tiere schützen?? Da findet man im menschlichen Blut aber tonnenweise Stresshormone...).

Aus zigfach wiedergefangenen Fischen (ob Karpfen oder Raubfischen oder anderen) ist auch leicht abzuleiten, das Fische mit ihrem rudimentären Hirn schlicht nicht in der Lage sind, ein weiteres Kriterium (ausser dem dafür eh nicht geeigneten Hirn) für eine Verurteilung laut TSG zu erfüllen:
Länger anhaltend.....

Wenn Fische teilweise direkt nach dem zurücksetzen wieder zupacken, kann niemals von einem länger anhhaltenden Leiden/Stress die Rede sein, da sie augenscheinlich sofort wieder fressen - man frisst nicht in so einer Situation, wenn man genügend Hirn hat um zu leiden oder (negativen) Stress zu empfinden......

Solche Beipiele kann man endlos ausführen....



Hier im Thread stellt sich nun die Frage, warum ein Verband, der eigentlich die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte, solch widersinnigen Tierschutzargumenten und deren Verfechtern eher recht gibt als den Argumenten und Interessen der Angler?

Das wäre, als wenn der ADAC mit dem Geld seiner Mitglieder versuchen würde, immer mehr Autofahrern den Gebrauch des Autos zu verunmöglichen oder zumindest zu erschweren......

Wers braucht.....

Ich immer noch nicht...

Es gibt schon Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsverbände, *wir brauchen einen Verband, der Angler schützt..........*


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer wieder interessant, wie es geschafft wird, Dinge durcheinander zu bringen.
> 
> Hier gehts es um Tierschutz und das Verhältnis des VDSF dazu, nicht um Naturschutz.
> 
> Tier- und Naturschutz sind zwei Paar Stiefel.


Dies lässt sich zwar auf der wissenschaftlichen Ebene (sowohl biologisch, als auch juristisch) gut trennen. Auf der politischen Ebene aber nicht. Der VDSF ist aber vor allem politisch tätig. Daher gehört auch beides in die Diskussion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nein, weils für Naturschutz schon (mindestens)  einen Thread gibt, da kann man Naturschutz diskutieren.

Hier gehts um Tierschutz/VDSF..


----------



## Dunraven (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein ganz typisches Beispiel für Naturschutz,  und somit in der Diskussion um Tierschutz vollkommen deplatziert.
> 
> Da gehts um den Erhalt einer dem Menschen nützlichen Natur als Biotop und Lebensraum und für das Überleben des Menschen.
> 
> ...



@Thomas: Schöner Post finde ich, egal wie ich zum Inhalt stehe. Wobei wir uns in vielen ja auch einig sind.

Wobei mein Beispiel auch Tierschutz ist da ich bewusst mit dem Regelwald ein Gebiet genannt habe das weniger Biotop und Lebensraum des Menschen ist als vielmehr der Lebensraum bedrohter Tierarten die damit geschützt werden sollen da sie ohne ihn nicht überleben können und verhungern oder auf andere Art und Weise eingehen. Klar ist es auch die grüne Lunge des Planeten, aber zumindest die Bereiche die dazu gedacht sind bestimmte Tierarten zu erhalten spielen auch mit rein in den Tierschutz. Aber Du hast schon recht das es eher in den Bereich Naturschutz fällt, aber das Thema ist ja auch in diesem Punkt weg vom Tierschutz und liegt eher beim Thema Moral und der Frage wie weit kann man ohne eine klare Regelung klar kommen und ab wann ist sowas eben zwingend erforderlich weil einige wenige es sonst übertreiben. Also eigentlich am Thema Tierschutz schon vorbei diese Diskussion um Moral.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Vergleich von lebenden Tieren und toten Gegenständen gemacht.
> 
> Ich sage nicht, dass jeder machen kann was er will.



Ich habe halt davon gesprochen das ich, aus Respekt vor der Kreatur, es nicht für richtig halt die über Stunden evt. Leiden zu lassen. Hier sehe ich im Zweifel für die Kreatur, zumal ich mich frage wie man das der breiten Masse verkaufen soll wenn man Raubfische doch normal genau so gut, oder gar besser, mit Kunstköder und totem Köfi fangen kann.

In diesem Fall sehe ich es so, auch wenn ich ansonsten Deine Meinung teile das man nicht alles über reglementieren soll. Das ist ein Einzelfall wo wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind von vielen wo wir gleicher Meinung sind. Aber in diesem Einzelfall stehe ich zu meiner persönlichen Meinung und finde es weiterhin gut das der Gesetzgeber es auch so sieht. Wenn er seine Sichtweise ändert, dann muss und werde ich es akzeptieren wenn jemand dann meint damit fischen zu müssen. Dann werde ich auch meine Sichtweise spätestens wieder überdenken (denn ich gehe davon aus das dafür dann sehr sehr triftige Gründe in Form handfester und anerkannter Studien, ect. vorliegen). 

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn die Angelverbände gegen diese Gesetze vorgehen. Ich habe nur etwas dagegen wenn sie das als Gesamtpaket versuchen würden und dieser Punkt, von dem ich nicht glaube das man eine plausible Begründung für die Aufhebung findet, dann auch wirklich (in meinen Augen) sinnvolle Änderungen verhindert. Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt dafür das sie solche Regelungen fördern. Das ist nicht ihre Aufgabe. 

Aber eines ist auch klar, nicht jeder Angler denkt wie Du und sagt sich scheiß drauf, ich will damit vor Gericht ziehen. Sehr sehr viele Angler wollen klar wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht. Die wollen dann den lebenden Köfi benutzen wenn er nicht verboten ist. Ist ja logisch, warum auch nicht, es gibt ja kein Verbot. Die wollen dann aber auch auf Nr. sicher gehen in welchen Fällen sie es gefahrlos können, da sie eben NICHT das Bedürfnis haben vor Gericht zu verlieren. Von daher werden sie eben genau die Frage ihrem Verein oder Verband fragen. 

Da der keine klare Antwort geben kann muss der dann eben die entsprechende Stelle fragen, und wenn dann 100 Vereine da anfragen, dann haben die auch die Nase voll und werden eine Regelung schaffen. Allein schon damit sie sich rechtlich absichern können. Das es so läuft hat ja der Setzkeschererlass in Niedersachsen gezeigt. Einzelne Angler und Vereine haben so lange angefragt (bedingt auch durch die Artikel in der Angelpraxis) in welchen Situationen die Nutzung denn problemlos möglich sein,  bis LAVES die Nase voll hatte und einen Erlass auf den Weg brachte der es regelte. Eben weil die Angler und weil die Vereine da die rechtliche Sicherheit haben wollten die Dir egal ist, aber vielen anderen nicht. 

Unter den Anfragen waren auch welche von Anglern die mit der Antwort genau das machen wollten was ihr ja auch fordert, ihren Verein dazu bringen ein Verbot des Setzkeschers wieder aufzuheben. Denn die Aussage 





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann, innerhalb des Vereins, festlegen was verboten ist.
> Auf demokratische Weise.


fast nicht immer. Die Änderung der Gewässerordnung unterliegt z.B. oftmals dem Vorstand und nicht der Mitgliederversammlung. Klar ist das dann auch demokratisch, aber nicht auf alles hat die Mitgliederversammlung eben Zugriff. Es gibt immer Anträge die nicht zugelassen werden weil sie in den Aufgabenbereich des Vorstands fallen, und da reichen dann eben nur z.B. 6 Leute um etwas festzulegen das 30 nicht wollen und die anderen Mitglieder nicht interessiert weil es sie nicht betrifft. Auch demokratisch erfolgt. 

Die Anfragen erfolgten also mit dem Ziel eine unnötige Einschränkung aufzuheben und führten dann dazu das auf der einen Seite keiner mehr sagen kann Setzkescher sind verboten, aber auf der anderen Seite der Setzkescher nur noch so genutzt werden kann wie es geregelt ist, also z.B. nicht zum frisch halten. Das mal als Beispiel aus der Praxis zu einem Fall wo es so geregelt war wie Du es für wünschenswert hälst, und wo eben wegen dieser unklaren Formulierung dann eine Regelung geschaffen wurde die auch diejenigen angestoßen hatten die unnötige Einschränkungen vom Verein aufheben wollten. Eben von den Anglern die gerade nicht so eine eine unklare Regelung wollten und die ihre Funktionäre von einem vereinsinternen Verbot wegbringen wollten. 

Wie schon gesagt wir sind hier in vielen Punkten einig, nur habe ich in einem Punkt eine andere Meinung wie Du. Und über diesen einen Punkt streiten wir jetzt seit mehr als 10 Seiten statt zu sagen ok mir gefällt er nicht aber ich akzeptiere das Du eine andere Meinung hast. Und an diesem Punkt reiben wir uns auf statt über die vielen vielen Punkte zu sprechen wo wir uns einig sind. Wir haben deutlich mehr Übereinstimmungen als Konfliktpunkte, trotzdem reden wir seid Seiten nur über den einen Konfliktpunkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Setzkescher - Tierschutz - VDSF - ganz einfaches Argument:
Fische können auf Grund Hirnstruktur nicht leiden.

Fische können also nicht im Sinne des TSG gequält werden..

Also ist der Gebrauch eines Setzkeschers keine Tierquälerei.

Schon gar nicht, wenn er groß genug und sicher anbgebracht ist.

Also ist es *aus Tierschutzgründen* komplett wurscht, ob ich einen Fisch im Kescher hältere oder nicht - und also auch schon zweimal wurscht aus welchem Grund ich ihn hältere....

Also hat JEDER Anglerveband und Funktionär GEGEN ein *gesetzliches* Verbot zu kämpfen.



Auch interessant zum Thema, wenngleich älter..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227577


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> aber beschwer dich nicht über die wildschweine. wildschaden wird euch ersetzt.
> ausserdem kannste auch nen zaun um dein acker bauen...wenn der schaden und der ausgleich zu grosse differenzenhaben.


 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat= Einfach mal die fresse halten.

Wildschaden bezahl ich aus eigener tasche und da wird nix ersetzt vom wem??? von dir???
Und Zaun ums feld bringt nix,weil sie drunter oder drüber springen,und wenn sie dann mal drin sind gehen sie nicht mehr raus,und der Schaden wird noch größer.

Also rede nicht wovon du keine Ahnung hast,ich mache das jetzt fast nen halbes Jahrhundert und meine family schon weit über hundert Jahre und das ausschließlich in einem Hochwildrevier.

Aber solange leute wie du nach Biosprit und billigem Gas schreien solange wird es Wildschweine in massen geben.

Aber was rede ich überhaupt,ist eh hoffnungslos.

Ps: Das C&R bei Jägern gibt es schon (im Ausland) mit Betäubungsgewehr,aber da geh ich jetzt nicht drauf ein. 

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Setzkescher - Tierschutz - VDSF - ganz einfaches Argument:
> Fische können auf Grund Hirnstruktur nicht leiden.
> 
> Fische können also nicht im Sinne des TSG gequält werden..
> ...


Dieser Beitrag zeigt, dass du die Problematik nicht begriffen hast. 

Es gibt auch Studien, die im Ergebnis den Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit zusprechen. Diese Untersuchungen kann man nicht einfach ignorieren. In den rechtlichen Stellungnahmen werden diese Ergebnisse auch nicht ignoriert. Es wir immer nur darauf abgehoben, dass aufgrund der bestehenden Unklarheit in dubio pro reo für den Angler zu entscheiden ist, was rechtlich aus meiner Sicht richtig ist. Die andere rechtliche Auffassung, die in der entsprechenden Besprechung genannt wird ist m. E. kaum vertretbar. Diese Meinung geht davon aus, dass die Beweislast, dafür, dass Fische keinen Schmerz empfinden beim angeklagten Angler liegt, weil das Gesetz aufgrund der gewählten Formulierung bereits davon ausginge, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eine solche Beweislastumkehr bereits grundsätzlichen Bedenken begegnet, liegt hier auch ein Rechtsirrtum vor. Das Gesetz unterstellt nämlich keineswegs, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können. Die Norm gilt nämlich nicht nur für Fische, sondern für alle Wirbeltiere. Daher muss auch jedes Wirbeltier gesondert betrachtet werden.

Von dieser rechtlichen Problematik muss aber die ethische getrennt werden. Was im Zweifel für den Angeklagten gilt muss aus ethischen Gründen auch für den Fisch gelten. Solange es unklar ist, ob Fische Leidensfähig sind, solange muss man entsprechend zurückhaltend mit ihnen umgehen. 

Thomas, deine Behauptung, Fische können kein Schmerz empfinden ist in dieser Absolutheit falsch und irritierend. Es hilft nicht, Untersuchungen, die zu einem gegenteiligen Ergebnis kommen tot zu schweigen. Ich spreche sowohl dir, als auch mir den Sachverstand ab, eine abschließend korrekte Bewertung abzugeben, die jedem ernsthaften Zweifel schweigen gebietet. – Also hör endlich auf Dinge zu behaupten, die in dieser Weise einfach nicht korrekt sind. Damit leistest du den Anglern einen Bärendienst. Du zeigst damit nämlich nur, dass die dich mit dem Problem nur einseitig und damit unkritisch auseinandersetzt. Du bestätigst damit bestehende Vorurteile in der Gesellschaft.

Da deine obenstehenden Behauptungen nicht haltbar sind, ist folglich auch deine Schlussfolgerung, was ein Verband leisten muss, falsch. Deine Schlussfolgerung trägt zudem diktatorische Züge. Ein Verbandsfunktionär hat zunächst einmal nur das zu tun, was ihm sein Gewissen erlaubt. Wenn es dem Angelvolk nicht pass, kann es den Funktionär bei der nächsten demokratischen Wahl ja abwählen. Solange der entsprechende Funktionär gewählt wir, hat er offensichtlich alles richtig gemacht. Wenn du zu einer Minderheit gehörst, die die Verbandspolitik nicht mag, steht es dir ja frei einen eigenen Verband aufzumachen. – Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Es gibt auch Studien, die im Ergebnis den Fischen Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit zusprechen


In dubio pro reo..
Man kann also dem Angler nichts ans Zeug flicken, wenn nicht ZWEIFELSFREI die Leidensfähigkeit bewiesen ist.




> Thomas, deine Behauptung, Fische können kein Schmerz empfinden


Habe ich nicht - ich habe geschrieben nicht leiden im menschlíchen Sinne.
Schmerz ist wie Stress zum überleben notwendig und nicht per se negativ zu sehen  - ausser man ist Tierschützer und will das alles negativ sehen, weil man es vermenschlicht...

Leiden kann aber nur, wer sich selber bewusst ist.



> Ein Verbandsfunktionär hat zunächst einmal nur das zu tun, was ihm sein Gewissen erlaubt.


Nein, ein Verbandsfunktionär hat zuerst seiner Klientel zu dienen, wenn ihm das sein Gewissen nicht erlaubt, muss er eben zurücktreten - oder sich im Falle Tierschutz ddann auch einem Tierschutzverband statt einem Angerverband anschliessen...




> Du bestätigst damit bestehende Vorurteile in der Gesellschaft.


Üblicher VDSF-Funktionärsspruch, der längst wissenschaftlich widerlegt ist.
Angler geniessen (ausser bei Tierschützern) in der Gesellschaft im allgemeinen postitives Ansehen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Verbandsfunktionär hat zuerst seiner Klientel zu dienen, wenn ihm das sein Gewissen nicht erlaubt, muss er eben zurücktreten - oder sich im Falle Tierschutz ddann asuch einem Tierschutzverband statt einem Angerverband anschliessen...


Dann solltest du dir noch einmal anschauen, was man in unseren Breiten unter repräsentativer Demokratie versteht. Hier scheinen bei dir erhebliche Wissenslücken vorzuliegen. Aber träume dir deine Wirklichkeit nur weiter, wie du sie haben willst. Vermutlich soll der Bundestagsabgeordneter aus deinem Wahlkreis auch das vertreten, was du willst. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nur finde ich mich damit nicht widerspruchslos ab - Du kannst gerne weiter den Kopf in den Sand stecken........


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler geniessen (ausser bei Tierschützern) in der Gesellschaft im allgemeinen postitives Ansehen.


 Aber nicht die, die nur zum Angeln gehen, um alle Fische die sie fangen wieder zurückwerfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Angler allgemein - und es ist leichter zu vermitteln, dass man nicht alles abkloppt, sondern bewusst wählt.

Im Fernsehen (NDR, ne Talkshow) nachzuschauen (auch bei uns hier um Forum verlinkt), bei Auwas Sendung, wie da reagiert wird vom Publikum..

Die schütteln nur den Kopf, wenn die mitkriegen, das alles abgeknüppelt werden soll und jubeln, wenn Auwa erzählt, wie ihm Fuische "aus der Hand" fallen....

Also nicht einfach nur VDSF-Tierschutzparolen nachplappern..


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler allgemein - und es ist leichter zu vermitteln, dass man nicht alles abkloppt, sondern bewusst wählt.
> 
> Im Fernsehen (NDR, ne Talkshow) nachzuschauen (auch bei uns hier um Forum verlinkt), bei Auwas Sendung, wie da reagiert wird vom Publikum..
> 
> ...


Da kann ich nur sagen Auwa. Dieses höchst repräsentative Politereignis muss mir wohl entgangen sein. Kam es vor oder nach dem Politbarometer im Fernsehen. Aua for President.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler allgemein - und es ist leichter zu vermitteln, dass man nicht alles abkloppt, sondern bewusst wählt.


 Gegen bewusst wählen habe ich nichts. Aber in dem Bewusstsein angeln zu gehen, grundsätzlich alles zurückzuwerfen schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Da kann ich nur sagen Auwa. Dieses höchst repräsentative Politereignis muss mir wohl entgangen sein. Kam es vor oder nach dem Politbarometer im Fernsehen. Aua for President



Und wo ist da das Argument?

Billige Polemik, die wieder einmal nur mehr zeigt, dass Du in keinster Weise satisfaktionsfähig bist.

Es ging nicht um Auwa, sondern darum, wie die von Dir zitierte  Gesellschaft auf Angler (was Auwa ist) reagiert in Zusammenhang mit C+R...

Das kannst Du Dir ansehen, kam öffentlich im Fernsehen..

Genauso wie die wissenschaftlichen Studien und Umfragen zur Stellung der Angler in der Gesellschaft, welche ja auch vom VDSF geflissentlich ignoriert werden - da kommen die Angler ja auch positiv weg..

Deine VDSF-Parolen zum Standing der Angler in der Gesellschaft sind dagegen nirgends öffentlich oder wissenschaftlich belegt, sondern reine Behauptungen..


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wo ist da das Argument?
> Es ging nicht um Auwa, sondern darum, wie die von Dir zitierte  Gesellschaft auf Angler (was Auwa ist) reagiert in Zusammenhang mit C+R...
> 
> Das kannst Du Dir ansehen, kam öffentlich im Fernsehen.



Bekanntermaßen ist die Gesellschaft natürlich repräsentativ vor Auwas Kamera versammelt. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wie gesagt, nicht satisfaktionsfähig..

Nenn mir wie ich Dir eine wissenschaftliche Studie, die Deine Behauptung oder das angeblich so schlechte Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft belegt oder einen öffentlichen Auftritt, der das an Hand Publikumsreaktionen beweist ......


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nicht satisfaktionsfähig..
> 
> Nenn mir wie ich Dir eine wissenschaftliche Studie, die Deine Behauptung oder das angeblich so schlechte Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft belegt oder einen öffentlichen Auftritt, der das an Hand Publikumsreaktionen beweist ......


Offenbar haben wir da im Kontakt zu Nicht-Anglern unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Unabhängig davon kann Auwa aber sicher kein Gradmesser sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Unabhängig davon kann Auwa aber sicher kein Gradmesser sein.



Aber die Reaktion der Zuschauer im NDR - ich spreche nicht von persönlichen Erfahrungen, sondern von wissenschaftlichen Studien und öffentlich anzuschauenden Fernsehsendungen - bring mir also bitte so wie ich Dir solche Belege oder schwadroniere weiter Deine VDSF-Tierschutzparolen, denen jeder Beleg eben fehlt - oder bring einen solchen..


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Gegen bewusst wählen habe ich nichts. Aber in dem Bewusstsein angeln zu gehen, grundsätzlich alles zurückzuwerfen schon.


 
Ich hab auch was gegen Pferde die Sonntags im TV für Geld und Ehre springen sowie Rennen oder "Puppe" spielen müssen,was für ein Leid Schmerz.....die da ertragen müssen echt übel und das ganz öffentlich im Tv,Geschlagen/Eisen im Maul/Sporen....usw.und niemand sagt was,wo soll ich weiter machen Showzucht Tierzucht Reusen Netze......


Läßt du dir von deinem Nachbarn erzählen wie dein Hund Katze....zu leben und zu gehorchen hat,und wie du sie erziehen must,also ich nicht.

Und genauso lass ich mir nicht erzählen wann ich was zu töten habe oder nicht,und wenn ich meine ich gehe heute aus Spaß angeln(weil nur darum angeln wir) dann tue ich das und werfe alles zurück oder setz es um in meine Privatteiche,so wie andere öffentlich Pferde schlagen geh ich halt fische fangen.

Ich fische in einer Nabu-tierschutz-hochburg,die Probleme die du nennst sind für die Nabu....leute unwichtig,die stehen daneben wenn ich zurück setze oder hältere und sie gehen da komischerweise nicht gegen vor,sondern beobachten weiter ihre Vögel.....

Und so wie du hier manchmal schreibst/umschreibst must du dich nicht wundern wenn einige denken du bist VDSF Gehirngewaschen,und hast dein eigenständiges Denken schon abgegeben zum Wohle aller (ist nicht böse gemeint,nur ne feststellung meinerseits).

Deine beiträge sind z.t.gut und haben Sinn...aber bei manchen Sachen haben die da oben dich schon umgepolt.
Siehe es nicht als Angriff sondern als Feststellung meinerseits.

Ich geh jetzt Zander ärgern,mal sehen ob ich ein mitnehm oder nicht,kommt ganz drauf an ob ich lust habe einen oder zwei oder drei zu töten,nicht aber weil ich das soll.


|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@gründler: Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, weshalb man einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen worden sein soll, nur weil mein eine von dir abweichende Meinung vertritt. Weißt du, es gibt in diesem unseren Lande durchaus Angler, die nicht alle Auffassungen des VDSF in Bausch und Bogen verwerfen, sondern tatsächlich in dem einen oder anderen Punkt der selben Auffassung sind. Welche das in meinem Falle sind, habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Dass ich bei weitem nicht alle Auffassungen des VDSF teile habe ich auch klar gemacht. Ich habe übrigens schon lange vor dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches und dem Wettkampfangelns entsprechende Praktiken abgelehnt. Da brauchte ich nicht einmal den VDSF dazu. Es wurde sogar vor ca. 25 Jahren ein entsprechender Leserbrief von mir in der Deutschen Sportfischerzeitung veröffentlicht. Die Zeitung gibt es heute gar nicht mehr. Lag aber wahrscheinlich nicht an meinem Leserbrief.  – Das Geschwätz von Gehirnwäsche ist also Unfug. Nimm einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass es auch Angler wie mich gibt, die einige Angelpraktiken kritisch sehen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> @gründler: Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, weshalb man einer Gehirnwäsche unterzogen worden sein soll, nur weil mein eine von dir abweichende Meinung vertritt. Weißt du, es gibt in diesem unseren Lande durchaus Angler, die nicht alle Auffassungen des VDSF in Bausch und Bogen verwerfen, sondern tatsächlich in dem einen oder anderen Punkt der selben Auffassung sind. Welche das in meinem Falle sind, habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Dass ich bei weitem nicht alle Auffassungen des VDSF teile habe ich auch klar gemacht. Ich habe übrigens schon lange vor dem Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches und dem Wettkampfangelns entsprechende Praktiken abgelehnt. Da brauchte ich nicht einmal den VDSF dazu. Es wurde sogar vor ca. 25 Jahren ein entsprechender Leserbrief von mir in der Deutschen Sportfischerzeitung veröffentlicht. Die Zeitung gibt es heute gar nicht mehr. Lag aber wahrscheinlich nicht an meinem Leserbrief.  – Das Geschwätz von Gehirnwäsche ist also Unfug. Nimm einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass es auch Angler wie mich gibt, die einige Angelpraktiken kritisch sehen.


 
dann könnte man etwas spöttisch sagen, du warst noch schneller als der VdSF:q,


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und immer noch nur leeres Blablub ohne Belege...

Du kannst gegen Wettangeln und Köderfisch sein - nur nicht von anderen verlangen, dass sie das auch sein müssen.

Vor allem nicht, wenn dies mittels nicht belegbarer Tierschutzparolen geschieht.

Und schon zweimal nicht das als Funktionär mit politischer Lobbyarbeit als Restriktion für alle Angler in Gesetzesform giessen lassen wollen, statt klarzustellen, dass das Unfug ist.


Du kannst immer moralisch/ethisch sowas ablehnen, aber es ist eben durch nichts wissenschaftlich belegt, da es dazu mindestens zwei Lager in der Wissenschaft gibt.

Also kann man auch nicht mit anglerfeindlicher Wissenschaft argumentieren, sondern sollte sich gerade als Funktionär der Angler der anglerfreundlihchen bedienen, statt die dummen VDSF-Tieschutzparolen blind nachzuplappern. 

Dann geh lieber zum Tierschutzverband oder zu PETA, die brauchen noch solche anglerfeindlichen Leute, welche das Angeln unmöglich machen wollen..


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dann könnte man etwas spöttisch sagen, du warst noch schneller als der VdSF:q,


Jep. :q


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer noch nur leeres Blablub ohne Belege...
> 
> Du kannst gegen Wettangeln und Köderfisch sein - nur nicht von anderen verlangen, dass sie das auch sein müssen.
> 
> ...


Es tut mir leid, dass ich deiner überaus sachlichen und fundierten Argumentation einfach nichts entgegenzusetzen haben. Gegen Auwa komme ich einfach nicht an - oder heißt es drüber?

Du hast mich enttarnt. In Wirklichkeit bin ich nämlich von PETA. Ich bin daher auch gegen die Verarbeitung von Fischen in der Pelzindustrie. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und wieder kein Beleg - es gibt ausser Auwa ja auch die von mir angeführte Arlinghausstudie..

Aber als Jurist bist Du wahrscheinlich gewohnt, nicht mit Fakten zu arbeiten oder solche zu ignorieren, wenn sie nicht in Dein Weltbild passen..

Wie gesagt, keine Argumente, keine Belege, nicht satisfaktionsfähig...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann geh lieber zum Tierschutzverband oder zu PETA, die brauchen noch solche anglerfeindlichen Leute, welche das Angeln unmöglich machen wollen..



Was Du hier heute an Statements abgeliefert hast (Fische kann man nicht quälen, deshalb fallen sie nicht unter den Tierschutzparagraphen etc.), ist einfach unterirdisch. Nicht wert, dass man sich mit solch krudem Zeug auseinandersetzt.

Tue den Anglern bloß bitte einen Gefallen: Halt Dich von Verbandsarbeit fern. Leute wie Du liefern PETA & Co. nichts als Steilvorlagen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder kein Beleg - es gibt ausser Auwa ja auch die von mir angeführte Arlinghausstudie..
> 
> Aber als Jurist bist Du wahrscheinlich gewohnt, nicht mit Fakten zu arbeiten oder solche zu ignorieren, wenn sie nicht in Dein Weltbild passen..
> 
> Wie gesagt, keine Argumente, keine Belege, nicht satisfaktionsfähig...


Vielleicht könntest du die Quelle konkretisieren. Die Arlinghausstudie ist ja doch ein ausführlicheres Werk.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Dann lies sie, wenn Du ernsthaft mitdiskutieren willst - oder willst Du weiterhin bloss die VDSF-Tierschutzparolen blind nachplappern??..


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was Du hier heute an Statements abgeliefert hast (Fische kann man nicht quälen, deshalb fallen sie nicht unter den Tierschutzparagraphen etc.), ist einfach unterirdisch. Nicht wert, dass man sich mit solch krudem Zeug auseinandersetzt.
> 
> Tue den Anglern bloß bitte einen Gefallen: Halt Dich von Verbandsarbeit fern. Leute wie Du liefern PETA & Co. nichts als Steilvorlagen.


Ein Bärendienst halt. Vermutlich ist er auch noch stolz darauf.


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann lies sie, wenn Du ernsthaft mitdiskutieren willst - oder willst Du weiterhin bloss die VDSF-Tierschutzparolen blind nachplappern??..


Ich meine, dir eine konkrete Frage gestellt zu haben. Du hast die Studie von Arlinghaus zitiert. Da kann es nicht zuviel verlangt sein, dass du eine ordentliche Quellenangabe zum Besten gibst, damit man deine Angabe überprüfen kann. Also mach mir hier jetzt nicht den zu Guttenberg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und wieder keine Argumente und Belege, wie ich sie immerhin liefere - wahrscheinlich alle Funktionäre in Verein oder Verband...
Studie:
http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Angeln_in_Deutschland.pdf


----------



## Kxxxxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder keine Argumente und Belege, wie ich sie immerhin liefere - wahrscheinlich alle Funktionäre in Verein oder Verband...
> Studie:
> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Angeln_in_Deutschland.pdf


Auf welche der 166 Seiten beziehst du dich genau?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wir sind hier in vielen Punkten einig, nur habe ich in einem Punkt eine andere Meinung wie Du. Und über diesen einen Punkt streiten wir jetzt seit mehr als 10 Seiten statt zu sagen ok mir gefällt er nicht aber ich akzeptiere das Du eine andere Meinung hast. Und an diesem Punkt reiben wir uns auf statt über die vielen vielen Punkte zu sprechen wo wir uns einig sind. Wir haben deutlich mehr Übereinstimmungen als Konfliktpunkte, trotzdem reden wir seid Seiten nur über den einen Konfliktpunkt.



Nein, wir reden *nicht* über einen Konfliktpunkt. Der lebende Köfi ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich akzeptiere Deine Einstellung dazu, ihn nicht zu verwenden, zu 100%.

Worüber wir sehr kontrovers diskutieren ist, dass Du Deine Einstellung allen anderen Angler per Gesetz aufzwingen willst, bzw. diesen Zwang begrüßt weil er in puncto Köfi zufällig Deiner Einstellung entspricht. Morgen diskutieren wir über einen anderen, moralisch geprägten Zwang, der Dir (oder uns beiden) vollkommen gegen den Strich geht. 

Versteh doch, dass wir es nicht mehr in der Hand haben, was wir morgen oder übermorgen noch tun dürfen, wen wir immer weiter zulassen, dass Zwänge moralischen Ursprungs unser Leben bestimmen. 






KoljaK schrieb:


> Gegen bewusst wählen habe ich nichts. Aber in dem Bewusstsein angeln zu gehen, grundsätzlich alles zurückzuwerfen schon.



Aber das Problem liegt doch in der Nachweisbarkeit des Vorsatzes. Wenn ein angeklagter Angler nicht so strunzdoof ist, großmäulig vor Gericht zu bekunden, dass er mit dem von vornherein festgelegten Grundsatz des Zurücksetzens angeln geht, dann beweise ihm das mal. Es gibt 1001 Gründe, warum ich grade eben diesen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetze, obwohhl ich natürlich grundsätzlich mit Verwertungsabsicht angle.

Dieser strunzdoofe Angler wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt. Und schon alleine die Doofheit rechtfertigt eine Verurteilung.

Damit wäre eigentlich alles geregelt. Aber nein, jetzt kommt die Moralkiste.

Weil man sich dem normalerweise unmöglich nachweisbaren Vorsatz bewusst ist, will man noch ein Pfund drauflegen.
Es reicht eben nicht, juristisch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Einklang zu stehen, Nein, man will den nicht strunzdoofen C&Rler gehörig abwatschen. Er soll sich nicht mehr hinter einer angeblichen Verzehrabsicht verstecken können.
Man gibt sich nicht mit der Verfolgbarkeit nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zufrieden, sondern man will Macht über die andersdenkenden haben. Macht, ihnen Ihre Art der Angelei zu verbieten. Die sollen sich gefälligst genauso Verhalten, wie es die eigene Ideologie vorschreibt.

Und dazu generiert man dann die generelle Entnahmepflicht.

Das aber führt dazu, dass wohl die meisten Angler darauf pfeifen und weiter so fischen, wie bisher.
Und selbst die Fschereiaufseher, drücken da ab und an ein Auge zu.

Und genau da haben wir ein Riesenproblem.
Es ist jetzt nicht mehr der Grundsatz des Rechts, der greift, sondern es liegt überwiegend beim goodwill des Fischereiaufsehers, ob er Anzeige erstattet oder nicht.

Und so kann der Bajuwarische Hias seinen Groll auf die Preußischen Gastangler hervorragend ausleben, während er den Toni und den Franzl aus dem Nachbarort auskommen lässt.
Und der Hein, der im Hamburger Hafen kontrolliert hat seine Freude daran, dem Lederhosentragenden Gastangler mal so richtig eine reinzuwürgen, weil die Bajuwaren ja schließlich mit dem Scheixx angefangen haben.

Und der Dumme Angler in der Mitte, der ja genau gesagt bekomen will, wie er sich zu verhalten hat, ja der hat keine andere Möglichkeit, als tatsäclich jeden Fisch auf den Kopf zuhauen, um keine Anzeige zu bekommen.

Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass das Groß der C&R, Abknüppelpflicht hin- oder her, weiter Fische fangen, knipsen und zurücksetzen, das Groß der normalen Angler weiter bei jedem Fisch entscheidet, ob er ihn entnimmt oder zurücksetzt, jede Menge Fische abgeknüppelt und auf den Müll geworfen werden, und willkürlich zu Recht oder Unrecht angezeigt wird.

Und nur, weil einige meinen Ihre persönliche Vorstellung von waidgerechtigkeit durchsetzen zu müssen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder keine Argumente und Belege, wie ich sie immerhin liefere - wahrscheinlich alle Funktionäre in Verein oder Verband...
> Studie:
> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Angeln_in_Deutschland.pdf



Wie wäre es damit:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-77299773.html

Passt aber nicht in dein Weltbild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Bekannt und bei uns schon auseinander geplückt..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bekannt und bei uns schon auseinander geplückt..



Da hast Du sicher einen Link dazu. Dieses "Auseinanderpflücken" würde ich gern lesen.

Kann aber mit einem weiteren Artikel dienen, der das Thema Stress bei Fischen sehr objektiv beleuchtet:
http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/pdf/stressbeifischen.pdf


----------



## ivo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@gründler

|good:´s


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat= Einfach mal die fresse halten.
> 
> Wildschaden bezahl ich aus eigener tasche und da wird nix ersetzt vom wem??? von dir???
> Und Zaun ums feld bringt nix,weil sie drunter oder drüber springen,und wenn sie dann mal drin sind gehen sie nicht mehr raus,und der Schaden wird noch größer.
> ...



bundesjagdgesetz 

§29 etc.

trifft nicht zu?

auch:

http://fss.plone.uni-giessen.de/fss...wein-online/langfassung/file/Langartikel.html

aus einem forum:

http://jagderleben.landlive.de/boards/thread/1280/page/1/


an deiner stelle würde ich sachlich bleiben. entspannt die situation ungemein.


----------



## Tricast (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Dabei kann angeln ein so schönes und vielseitiges Hobby sein. Der eine setzt sich mit einem sechser Pack ans Wasser und badet Würmer, der andere läuft den Fluß rauf und runter mit der Spinnrute, der nächste fühlt sich nur wohl wenn er seinen ganzen Hausstand dabei hat, der Andere findet es einfach riesig wenn er mit 100 Mann in der Reihe sitzen kann und der nächste kann es nicht leiden wenn auch nur einer in der Nähe ist. Einige stehen bis zur Brust im Wasser und schwingen die Fliegenrute und andere begeben sich auf einen Kutter um ihr Glück zu versuchen und so weiter und so weiter....
Warum kann nicht jeder nach seinem gutdünken seelig werden am Wasser?
Ich habe mal gehört, der größte Feind des Anglers sei der Angler. Könnte das stimmen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicher einen Link dazu. Dieses "Auseinanderpflücken" würde ich gern lesen.
> 
> Kann aber mit einem weiteren Artikel dienen, der das Thema Stress bei Fischen sehr objektiv beleuchtet:
> http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/pdf/stressbeifischen.pdf


 
Danke für den Spitzenlink, gefällt mir gut, nur was willst du damit sagen?
Gruß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke für den Spitzenlink, gefällt mir gut, nur was willst du damit sagen?
> Gruß A.



Tierquälerei muss nicht zwangsläufig mit Schmerz verbunden sein. Wenn ich den Karpfen drei Mal pro Woche aus dem Wasser zottele und er jedesmal Panik bekommt, kann das genauso darunter fallen. 
Vom lebenden Köderfisch ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Das Geschwätz von Gehirnwäsche ist also Unfug. Nimm einfach mal zur Kenntnis, dass es auch Angler wie mich gibt, die einige Angelpraktiken kritisch sehen.


 

Ne ist es nicht,vor gut 30 Jahren haben einige wenige das Angeln unterwandert,und diese paar haben es geschaft den größten teil der Angler zu Waschen mit ihren Glauben und ihrer Denkensweise.
(Die 5 ausnahmen wozu ich dich dann auch zähle spielen dabei keine rolle,ich kenne als EX VDSF LV Amtsträger nur zu gut die Diktatur vom VDSF).

Das dieses dann verbreitet wurde um eigene persönliche Ziele zu erreichen und diese für als einzig richtig darstellt,wurde lieber nicht erwähnt,nur einige haben gemerkt das es nicht das wahre ist was einige da sagen,und sagen sich Sch...drauf was die da reden.
Weil sie evtl.selbst dabei gewesen sind wie damals alles anfing,oder weil sie andere meinung sind oder oder oder.

Auch erwähnt man lieber nicht das es alle Tiersportarten damals geschafft haben dem TSG....etc. zu entkommen,nur die Angler besonders der VDSF hat es nicht gebacken bekommen und wurde unterwandert.

Sie können das ja auch so handhaben und gegen Setzi Wettkampf und C&R sein,nur gibt es leute die sehen das Weltweit anders.

Du/ihr kannst gegen das alles sein,nur zwäng mir und anderen nicht dein Glauben auf,und noch schlimmer lass diesen deinen Glauben aus der Politik Regeln und co.raus.weil das auf dauer das Grab der Angelei ist,nur merkt das kaum einer weil es ja überall gepredigt wird(wenn auch zu unrecht),wo wir wieder bei der Wäsche eurer Köpfe sind.

So und nun bin ich hier wieder raus,macht ihr man schön weiter. 

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Tierquälerei muss nicht zwangsläufig mit Schmerz verbunden sein. Wenn ich den Karpfen drei Mal pro Woche aus dem Wasser zottele und er jedesmal Panik bekommt, kann das genauso darunter fallen.
> Vom lebenden Köderfisch ganz zu schweigen.


 
Sorry , lies es bitte nochmal.
 Gruß A.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> bundesjagdgesetz
> 
> §29 etc.
> 
> ...


 

Mein Feld = Mein Revier = Mein Schaden = Nix Geld.
Jagdpächter = Fremdes Land = Schaden = Geld an Bauern.
Eigenjagdt mit eigen Land = Schaden = Mein Problem.

Ausserdem wolltest du doch mit mir nicht mehr reden,weil ich laut dir nicht auf deinem Level der Sachlichkeit liege.

Hast du nen Hochwildrevier??? Nein,gut thema beendet.

Und bei googel suchen macht auch nicht schlauer wenn man nicht weiß was da draussen abgeht.

|wavey:


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

thema stress...

zuviel stress fördert den herzinfarkt.
stress......burnout. anerkannte krankheit 
menschen mit burnout leiden.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Mein Feld = Mein Revier = Mein Schaden = Nix Geld.
> Jagdpächter = Fremdes Land = Schaden = Geld an Bauern.
> Eigenjagdt mit eigen Land = Schaden = Mein Problem.
> 
> ...



gutes benehmen scheint dir wahrlich abhanden gekommen zu sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> thema stress...
> 
> zuviel stress fördert den herzinfarkt.
> stress......burnout. anerkannte krankheit
> menschen mit burnout leiden.




Nur was hat das mit Fischen zu tun?|bigeyes#d


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur was hat das mit Fischen zu tun?|bigeyes#d




na, es wird doch behauptet stress ist nicht schädlich.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> thema stress...
> 
> zuviel stress fördert den herzinfarkt.
> stress......burnout. anerkannte krankheit
> menschen mit burnout leiden.


 

Streß??? Nicht gut,dann geh mal zum Arzt oder raus zum Jagen das beruhigt und entspannt ungemein.

Möchtest du nen Begehungsschein??? ich möchte ja nicht das du leidest,und kannst mir so noch nen paar Sauen schießen,weil pro Schein sind nur 2 Sauen für dich drin + ein Stk.Rehwild,Rotwild leider nur für die Pächter/Besitzer ist das ok???
1200€ pro Jahr beteiligung nur für dich,zumindestens billiger wie ne OP und Arzt besuche. 

|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> na, es wird doch behauptet stress ist nicht schädlich.



Geht aber nicht um Menschen.

Um unter Stress, Burnout usw. leiden zu können, bzw. dieses als störend zu empfinden, muss schon mehr als ein Fischhirn kommen.


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht um Menschen.
> 
> Um unter Stress, Burnout usw. leiden zu können, bzw. dieses als störend zu empfinden, muss schon mehr als ein Fischhirn kommen.



naja, wer weiss.


----------



## Dunraven (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Setzkescher - Tierschutz - VDSF - ganz einfaches Argument:
> Fische können auf Grund Hirnstruktur nicht leiden.
> 
> Fische können also nicht im Sinne des TSG gequält werden..
> ...



Auszug aus dem Erlaß zum Setzkescher, geltendes Recht (oder Vorschrift, da will ich mich jetzt gerade nicht festlegen weil ich es nicht 100% sagen kann)  in NDS, aus einem Brief vom LAVES, von den zuständigen für Verstöße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Der Setzkescher betrifft ausschließlich das Tierschutzgesetz da er nicht im Fischereigesetz oder in der Bifi geregelt ist. Zitat "Da eine Lebendhälterung *nachweislich* mit "Streß" (Leiden) verbunden ist"
dann geht es weiter das es ein Verstoß ist und die Behörde da Anordnungen treffen kann um das zu vermeiden und das es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist wenn das dann nicht abgestellt wird (vorher scheinbar noch nicht). Dann sagen sie noch wenn der Setzkescher ungeeignet ist und *wenn* es nachweislich zu "*lang anhaltenden* oder sich wiederholenden *erheblichen* *Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden* gekommen ist", dann ist es eben sogar ein *Verstoß* gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. 

Da ist also der das zuständige Ministerium anderer Meinung gewesen und sieht es als nachweislich erwiesen an. Nicht nur das es unterschiedet auch zwischen den Gründen der Hälterung und (anders als Rall früher mal schrieb) auch zwischen der Dauer und Intensität. Und wie gesagt ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung das der Kerl vom LAVES da genau so hartnäckig auf seinem Punkt besteht das Verzehr kein Grund ist wie Ralle hier auf seiner Ansicht. ;-)

So einfach ist das Argument also leider nicht. Die haben auch ihre Studien auf denen sie beharren.
Wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre, denn ich teile diese Ansicht auch nicht. Ob es dann vor Gericht in höheren Instanzen stand hält, da hoffe ich mal das ich es nicht selber austesten muss. Sehe die Chancen 50:50.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> naja, wer weiss.




Ich.:m

Um überhaupt ansatzweise in die entfernteste Nähe menschlichen Empfindens(und Leidens) zu kommen, müßten Fische sehr viel näher mit uns verwandt sein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Bevor ihr hier beim Köppe-Einschlagen noch mehr Quellen fordert und angebt, muss ich mal anmerken dass auch solche Quellen leider allzu oft nicht wirklich wissenschaftlich neutral sind. Da steckt oft auch sehr viel Lobbyarbeit dahinter, insbesondere wenn es von Uni-Instituten oder staatlichen Einrichtungen kommt.
Auch ein Arlinghaus und seine Publikationen sind in Fachkreisen alles andere als unumstritten.

Und genauso wie hier kann man diese Diskussionen vermutlich endlos lange fortführen. Solange die Fische keine Antwort geben, wird die Schmerzfrage unbeantwortet bleiben. Daher ist es an unsren Umgang mit diesen Kreaturen so human wie möglich zu gestalten. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss sich eben ein anderes Hobby suchen... Modellbau soll auch seeehr spannend sein! ;-)


----------



## Namenloser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> das ganze ist ein nehmen und geben..kompromisse eingehn.
> 
> hab was gefunden...nur der problematik halber:
> 
> ...


----------



## ivo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

So die Herren Gutmenschen, hier gibts was zu lesen!

Nur die Deutschen machen ein gewese drum. Aber nein, dass was sonst auf der Welt anerkannt ist und funktioniert geht natürlich hier nicht. Warum eigentlich nicht? Ah, da gibts so nen "tollen" Verband, der festlegte was gut und was schlecht ist. Ein hoch auf die Propaganda und Indoktrination. 
Einfach lächerlich was hier einige von sich geben und behaupten im Sinne des Tierschutzes zu handeln. Immer wieder schön wenn man die Tierschützer vorschiebt um Verbote zu legitimieren und zu erklären.

PS: Ein Grund warum ich nicht in diesen Verband will! Nach einer Übernahme dürfte es solche Publikationen nicht mehr geben!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Luku schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ganze ist ein nehmen und geben..kompromisse eingehn.
> ...


----------



## Luku (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Namenloser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weil die Reitsportler keinen Verband haben, der das eigene Nest beschmutzt.
> ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> So die Herren Gutmenschen, hier gibts was zu lesen!



Der DAV wendet sich erstmal primär gegen die Zwangsentnahme und das völlig zurecht. Die ist nämlich mit dem Tierschutz überhaupt nicht zu vereinbaren.
Das absichtliche C&R ist bzgl. des Tierschutzes aus meiner Sicht unschön, aber kein Drama. Es verbessert die Position der Anglerverbände aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Bitte nicht mehr von Luku provozieren lassen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry , lies es bitte nochmal.
> Gruß A.



Ich weiß schon, worauf du hinaus willst. Wichtig ist aber, dass Fischen eine Stressreaktion zugebilligt wird. Das die Autoren deren Auslöser und Sympthome anders einschätzen, ist eine andere Sache.

Es ging doch darum, dass Leute hier im Forum generell abstreiten, dass Fische zu solchen Reaktionen fähig sind.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bevor ihr hier beim Köppe-Einschlagen noch mehr Quellen fordert und angebt, muss ich mal anmerken dass auch solche Quellen leider allzu oft nicht wirklich wissenschaftlich neutral sind. Da steckt oft auch sehr viel Lobbyarbeit dahinter, insbesondere wenn es von Uni-Instituten oder staatlichen Einrichtungen kommt.
> Auch ein Arlinghaus und seine Publikationen sind in Fachkreisen alles andere als unumstritten.
> 
> Und genauso wie hier kann man diese Diskussionen vermutlich endlos lange fortführen. Solange die Fische keine Antwort geben, wird die Schmerzfrage unbeantwortet bleiben. Daher ist es an unsren Umgang mit diesen Kreaturen so human wie möglich zu gestalten. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss sich eben ein anderes Hobby suchen... Modellbau soll auch seeehr spannend sein! ;-)


 
Das kann ich nicht einschätzen, wie umstritten die Herrschaften jeweils sind, ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben , dass Dr. Snedorn ja wohl der peta recht nahe steht
( kann auch falsch sein) Mir ist auch klar, dass da sicher noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist und ich bestenfalls dazu in der Lage bin eine Interpretation für mich vorzunehmen . Nur zu irgendeiner Meinung muss ich ja nun mal kommen und insofern ( um mal auf das eigentliche des Tröds zurück zu kommen) erwarte ich von einem Verband, das er Anglerinteressen vertritt. Das hat mit Moral/ Ethik und Human etc. gar nichts zu tun , sondern aussschließlich mit knallharter Interessenvertretung und nicht noch mit zusätzlichen Gedanken und Tun , was man alles verbieten 
kann. 
Desahlb muss man/ ich ja nicht blind durchs Leben rennen und kann sich weiter mit wissenschaftliche Ergebnissen befassen, auch neuen zum Schmerz/leid Stress beim Fisch oder vielleicht auch mit Unterschiedlichen bei unterschiedlichen Fischarten. Die Interpretation von wissenschaftlichen Beiträgen durch simple nur Angler wie mich ( ich hab nun mal nicht Bio studiert, sonder was Trockenes ) ist wieder ne andere Geschichte. das zeigt meine Bitte an Krickfan, weil ich den Artikel von Prof. Schreckenbach zumindest nicht in die Richtung auslege.
Das ist aber das generelle Problem, die Auslegung.
Gruß A.
Bin jetzt echt zu faul, das nochmal zu Lesen, sorry


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, worauf du hinaus willst. Wichtig ist aber, dass Fischen eine Stressreaktion zugebilligt wird. Das die Autoren deren Auslöser und Sympthome anders einschätzen, ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Es ging doch darum, dass Leute hier im Forum generell abstreiten, dass Fische zu solchen Reaktionen fähig sind.




Fische schütten Stresshormone aus.

Sind sie deswegen auch in der Lage, diese als störend zu empfinden?

Stresshormone sind wichtig und helfen in Gefahrensituationen.
Also nix grundsätzlich Schlechtes.

Menschen wachsen behütet auf und empfinden Stress als unerträglich aber geht es deshalb Tieren auch so?


----------



## wilhelm (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

*Bevor ihr weiter aufeinander einprügelt solltet ihr hier mal schauen und eure eigenen Folgerungen ziehen!*

*


Anglerboard-Team schrieb:



Empfinden Fische Schmerz?

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> *Der stumme Schrei der Fische*
> *[seven]PUU3HiY[/seven]*


 
*Empfinden Fische Schmerz?*
Der stumme Schrei der Fische


----------



## Namenloser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Namenloser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weil die Reitsportler keinen Verband haben, der das eigene Nest beschmutzt.
> ...


----------



## ivo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Irgendwas läuft in unserem hobby verkehrt.#d
> ...


----------



## Namenloser (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



ivo schrieb:


> Namenloser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nicht irgendwas. Das läuft verkehrt!
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Wilhelm

Das Video ist gut - gut deswegen, weil es eines deutlich macht: die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzempfinden haben oder nicht, ist eine Interpretationsfrage.

Und zwar nach menschlichen Maßstäben - muss ja auch, wir kennen ja keine anderen.

Und das ist extrem bemerkenswert, denn auch die menschliche Wahrnehmung von Schmerz ist nicht katalogisierbar!

Schmerzempfinden ist eine höchst individuelle Angelegenheit. Eine Angelegenheit, die nicht unerheblich auch von persönlichen Erfahrungen geprägt ist.

Es ist unbestritten, dass bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen ein deutlich anderes Schmerzempfinden haben, als zum Beispiel wir Mitteleuropäer.

Naturstämme beispielsweise, die ihr Leben lang barfuß laufen, dürften eine ganz andere Definition von Schmerzen am Fuß haben, als der normal beschuhte Deutsche.

Und es geht noch krasser: Schmerz, der für den einen Leiden im wahrsten Sinne bedeutet, kann für seinen Nachbarn der Pure Lustgwinn sein. Ich verweise - auch wenn es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bizar klingt - hier mal auf diverse sexuelle Praktiken, die gemeinhin dem Masochismus zugeordnet werden.

Und in Anbetracht dieser Tatsache, finde ich es vermessen, einen menschlichen Maßstab bei der Bewertung von Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen anzulegen.

Wenn es schon beim Menschen nicht eindeutig "Den Schmerz" gibt, wie kann es ihn dann bei einem Fisch geben? Nur, weil bestimmte hormonelle Veränderungen statt finden? Diese finden auf beinahe identischer Art und Weise (es werden beinahe exakt die selben Hormone ausgeschüttet) zum Beispiel auch beim Orgasmus statt.

Das sagt wikipedia dazu:



> Die International Association for the Study of Pain definiert Schmerz folgendermaßen:
> 
> _ „Schmerz ist ein unangenehmes Sinnes- oder Gefühlserlebnis, das mit tatsächlicher oder potenzieller Gewebeschädigung einhergeht oder von betroffenen Personen so beschrieben wird, als wäre eine solche Gewebeschädigung die Ursache.“_
> 
> Die Empfindung Schmerz wird als *komplexe Wechselwirkungen zwischen biologischen, psychischen und sozialen Faktoren* angenommen (biopsychosoziales Schmerzkonzept). *Schmerz ist eine subjektive Wahrnehmung*, die *nicht alleine* von den neuronalen Signalen aus den Schmerznervenfasern an das Gehirn bestimmt wird.



Ganz deutlich wird die soziale Komponente des Schmerzes dann, wenn wir Schmerz verspüren, obwohl dazu physisch gar kein Grund besteht. Bespiel: ich habe mir merhfach diverse Knochen gebrochen (als ehemaliger Kampfsportler passiert sowas schon mal *gg*) und verspüre tatsächlich körperlichen Schmerz bis hin zu Unwohlsein und Benommenheit (also Vorzeichen eines Schocks), wenn ich ähnliche Verletzungen bei anderen Menschen sehe. Ich weis aus eigener Erfahrung, welchen Schmerz der andere verspürt und reflektiere diesen auf mich selbst.

Das ist ein extrem wichtiger Faktor bei unserem sozialen Leben - Mitleid etc. werden so erst möglich.

ABER: es ist auch ein extrem wichtiger Punkt bei der Definition von Schmerz überhaupt. Und nun sage einer ganz ernstahft, dass es wissenschaftlich statthaft wäre, unsere Erfahrungen auf ein deutlich weniger entwickeltes Lebewesen, wie ein Fisch, zu reflektieren!


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Bevor ihr hier beim Köppe-Einschlagen noch mehr Quellen fordert und angebt, muss ich mal anmerken dass auch solche Quellen leider allzu oft nicht wirklich wissenschaftlich neutral sind. Da steckt oft auch sehr viel Lobbyarbeit dahinter, insbesondere wenn es von Uni-Instituten oder staatlichen Einrichtungen kommt.
> Auch ein Arlinghaus und seine Publikationen sind in Fachkreisen alles andere als unumstritten.
> 
> Und genauso wie hier kann man diese Diskussionen vermutlich endlos lange fortführen. Solange die Fische keine Antwort geben, wird die Schmerzfrage unbeantwortet bleiben. Daher ist es an unsren Umgang mit diesen Kreaturen so human wie möglich zu gestalten. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss sich eben ein anderes Hobby suchen... Modellbau soll auch seeehr spannend sein! ;-)


 #6 Nichts anderes versuche ich hier seit Seiten klar zu nachen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wieder keine Argumente und Belege, wie ich sie immerhin liefere - wahrscheinlich alle Funktionäre in Verein oder Verband...
> Studie:
> http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Angeln_in_Deutschland.pdf


Ich habe die Seiten nun auch alleine gefunden. Seite 49 der Studie bzw. Seite 41 des Buches "Der unterschätzte Angler" meinst du wohl. Die Befragung zielt aber nicht auf C&R ab und belegt deine These hierzu nicht im Geringsten. Bleibt also nur dein Auwa-Aplasiometer. Na das ist ja mal ein toller Beleg. Da zeigt sich doch, wer hier der Dampfplauderer ist.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber das Problem liegt doch in der Nachweisbarkeit des Vorsatzes. Wenn ein angeklagter Angler nicht so strunzdoof ist, großmäulig vor Gericht zu bekunden, dass er mit dem von vornherein festgelegten Grundsatz des Zurücksetzens angeln geht, dann beweise ihm das mal.


Da kann ich dir nicht widersprechen. Daher kommt es ja auch vor allem darauf an, die Einsicht bei jedem Angler zu wecken.


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Auwa-Aplasiometer...



häh?
(ok, der text war zu kurz für die software, bleibt aber beim: )


häh?


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bekannt und bei uns schon auseinander geplückt..


 Na dann ist ja alles klar.|uhoh:


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ne ist es nicht,vor gut 30 Jahren haben einige wenige das Angeln unterwandert,und diese paar haben es geschaft den größten teil der Angler zu Waschen mit ihren Glauben und ihrer Denkensweise.
> (Die 5 ausnahmen wozu ich dich dann auch zähle spielen dabei keine rolle,ich kenne als EX VDSF LV Amtsträger nur zu gut die Diktatur vom VDSF).
> 
> Das dieses dann verbreitet wurde um eigene persönliche Ziele zu erreichen und diese für als einzig richtig darstellt,wurde lieber nicht erwähnt,nur einige haben gemerkt das es nicht das wahre ist was einige da sagen,und sagen sich Sch...drauf was die da reden.
> ...


Irgendwo in irgend einem Land fängt es immer an. Wir machen hier auch den Athomausstieg, egal was die anderen machen. Nur weil alle anderen es anders machen, muss das, was die anderen machen nicht richtig sein.


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Irgendwo in irgend einem Land fängt es immer an. Wir machen hier auch den Athomausstieg, egal was die anderen machen. Nur weil alle anderen es anders machen, muss das, was die anderen machen nicht richtig sein.




trefflich formuliert.
deutlicher kann sendungsbewusstsein doch gar nicht beschrieben werden: fehlen kritischer distanz zur eigenen position, verteidigt durch rabulistische statements: _"Nur weil alle anderen es anders machen, muss das, was die anderen machen nicht richtig sein."

_intellektuell eine Null-Nummer


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sorry , lies es bitte nochmal.
> Gruß A.


Gemeint ist wohl, dass Stress Leiden im Sinne des TierSchG sein kann, wenn auch nicht muss. Interresant hierzu Schreckenbach:

Hier

Abs. 2.3. Leiden
Lesenswert der letzte Satz des Abschnittes.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich.:m
> 
> Um überhaupt ansatzweise in die entfernteste Nähe menschlichen Empfindens(und Leidens) zu kommen, müßten Fische sehr viel näher mit uns verwandt sein.


Ah, noch ein Wissenschaftler, der über tiefgreifende empierische kenntnisse verfügt. Sag mal, wie sahen deine Studien doch noch genau aus?


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht einschätzen, wie umstritten die Herrschaften jeweils sind, ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben , dass Dr. Snedorn ja wohl der peta recht nahe steht
> ( kann auch falsch sein) Mir ist auch klar, dass da sicher noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist und ich bestenfalls dazu in der Lage bin eine Interpretation für mich vorzunehmen . Nur zu irgendeiner Meinung muss ich ja nun mal kommen und insofern ( um mal auf das eigentliche des Tröds zurück zu kommen) erwarte ich von einem Verband, das er Anglerinteressen vertritt. Das hat mit Moral/ Ethik und Human etc. gar nichts zu tun , sondern aussschließlich mit knallharter Interessenvertretung und nicht noch mit zusätzlichen Gedanken und Tun , was man alles verbieten
> kann.
> Desahlb muss man/ ich ja nicht blind durchs Leben rennen und kann sich weiter mit wissenschaftliche Ergebnissen befassen, auch neuen zum Schmerz/leid Stress beim Fisch oder vielleicht auch mit Unterschiedlichen bei unterschiedlichen Fischarten. Die Interpretation von wissenschaftlichen Beiträgen durch simple nur Angler wie mich ( ich hab nun mal nicht Bio studiert, sonder was Trockenes ) ist wieder ne andere Geschichte. das zeigt meine Bitte an Krickfan, weil ich den Artikel von Prof. Schreckenbach zumindest nicht in die Richtung auslege.
> ...


Was du hier vorschlägst ist politischer Selbsmord.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fische schütten Stresshormone aus.
> 
> Sind sie deswegen auch in der Lage, diese als störend zu empfinden?
> 
> ...


In einem früheren Leben wohl Fisch gewesen oder? Scheinst da tiefgreifende Erkenntnisse aus eigener Anschaung zu haben!


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

ähmm, @KoljaK, bevor wir ob deines beißerischen monologs noch total den faden verlieren: worum geht es DIR eigentlich?

bitte bitte...


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*




wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Wilhelm





wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das Video ist gut - gut deswegen, weil es eines deutlich macht: die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzempfinden haben oder nicht, ist eine Interpretationsfrage.


Na so einen Unsinn habe ich selten gelesen! Es ist eine wissenschaftlich noch nicht geklärte Frage. Dies macht es aber nicht zu einer Sache, die interpretationsfähig ist. Kafka kannst du interpretieren, aber doch nicht, ob Tiere Schmerzen empfinden. Du solltest vielleicht mal für 50 Ct nachdenken, bevor du so einen Unsinn schreibst.




wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Schmerzempfinden ist eine höchst individuelle Angelegenheit. Eine Angelegenheit, die nicht unerheblich auch von persönlichen Erfahrungen geprägt ist.


Na dann lass uns doch mal jeden Fisch fragen, wie es um sein Schmerzempfinden bestellt ist, bevor wir ihn Fangen. Echt panne.




wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und es geht noch krasser: Schmerz, der für den einen Leiden im wahrsten Sinne bedeutet, kann für seinen Nachbarn der Pure Lustgwinn sein. Ich verweise - auch wenn es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes bizar klingt - hier mal auf diverse sexuelle Praktiken, die gemeinhin dem Masochismus zugeordnet werden.


Super! Also die SM-Fische können wir dann also bedenkenlos fangen. Hier jagt ein Schenkelklopfer den anderen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Jose schrieb:


> häh?
> (ok, der text war zu kurz für die software, bleibt aber beim: )
> 
> 
> häh?


 Das Auwa- Aplausiometer war gemeint.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Jose schrieb:


> ähmm, @KoljaK, bevor wir ob deines beißerischen monologs noch total den faden verlieren: worum geht es DIR eigentlich?
> 
> bitte bitte...


Hatte ich schon vor einigen Seiten geschrieben:

Es ist sinnfrei wenn hier Leute über wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse berichten, die sie nicht selber erarbeitet haben. Keiner von denen, die hier diskutieren hat eigene wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse über das Schmerzempfinden von Fische. Es kann nur wiederholt werden, was andere erforscht haben. Die Forschung in diesem Punkt lieferte bislang aber noch keine überzeugende Erkenntnisse. Bislang gibt es keine gesicherte Theorie, wie es mit dem Schmerzempfinden der Fische bestellt ist.


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Irgendwo in irgend einem Land fängt es immer an. Wir machen hier auch den Athomausstieg, egal was die anderen machen. Nur weil alle anderen es anders machen, muss das, was die anderen machen nicht richtig sein.


 
Solange du meinst die Wahrheit gefunden zu haben,und diese deine Wahrheit anderen aufzwängen willst,scheint ja alles ok zu sein,nur muss es nicht richtig sein deiner Wahrheit glauben zu schenken,geschweige diese als richtig anzusehen.

Zum Atomausstieg,selten so gelacht,du hast vergessen zu sagen das Deutschland in Frankreich..... Atomkraftwerke baut mit Deutschen Arbeitern und Deutschen Geldern....etc.und etliche neue Kraftwerke Europaweit geplant sind.Aber stimmt die sind ja weit genug weg,die können uns ja nix anhaben.

|wavey:


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Solange du meinst die Wahrheit gefunden zu haben,und diese deine Wahrheit anderen aufzwängen willst,scheint ja alles ok zu sein,nur muss es nicht richtig sein deiner Wahrheit glauben zu schenken,geschweige diese als richtig anzusehen.
> 
> Zum Atomausstieg,selten so gelacht,du hast vergessen zu sagen das Deutschland in Frankreich..... Atomkraftwerke baut mit Deutschen Arbeitern und Deutschen Geldern....etc.und etliche neue Kraftwerke Europaweit geplant sind.Aber stimmt die sind ja weit genug weg,die können uns ja nix anhaben.
> 
> |wavey:


Da traust du mir aber zuviel zu. 

Ich mache keine Gesetze und ich wache auch nicht über deren Einhaltung. Also zwinge ich auch niemandem etwas auf. - Also, was soll das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...XCTmu0&sig=AHIEtbQZYLvPjqF_MOE3ax3vXxtxYVB0RA

Ab Seite 49, 
*Einstellung der Bevölkerung zum Angeln:*

*Angeln gilt es einzuschränken:* 
Nur 26,3% antworten mit ja.

*Angeln ist unnötige Tierquälerei: *
Nur 26,7 % antworten mit ja

*Angeln leistet einen wertvollen Beitrag zum  Schutz der Gewässer:*
Nur 27,3 % antworten mit nein..

*Angeln ist eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung: *
Nur 20,7 % antworten mit nein.

*Zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommen auch weitere Studien aus anderen Ländern* (Frankreich, Janyzen, 1998; Österreich, Kohl, 2000; England und Wales, Simpson und Mawles, 2001)

*Nur ein Viertel der Bevölkerung steht demnach dem Angeln bzw. Anglern 
wirklich kritisch gegenüber - egal was der VDSF oder die VDSF-Schergen immer wieder erzählen..*

Und dieses Gutmenschenviertel dürfte wohl auch das sein, dass auch die Grünen wählt, BUND und NABU mit Spenden versorgt und auch sonst das Gutmenschentum für sich gepachtet hat. *Und denen rennt der VDSF hinterher!!*

Wenn angesichts solcher Zahlen ein Verband für Angler meint, solchen Unfug verbreiten zu müssen, dass die Gesellschaft in der Mehrheit das nicht verstehen oder Anglern kritisch gegenüber stehen würde, dann ist denen eben nicht mehr zu helfen.

*Dass so ein Tierschutzunfug als Staatsziel in die Vefassung kam, zeigt aber auch wieder, dass augenscheinlich eine Minderheit in der Gesellschaft hier eine wesentlich bessere Lobbyarbeit macht, als die unfähigen Verbände und Funktionäre, die (angeblich) für Angler eintreten.*

Und - da schliesst sich der Kreis wieder zum Thema (Tierschutz/VDSF):
*Genauso dumm verhalten sich Verbände und Funktionäre beim Thema Tierschutz:*
Obwohl nur ein Viertel der Bevölkerung meint, Angeln wäre Tierquälerei bzw. Angeln gehöre eingeschränkt, rennen die VDSFler genau diesem Viertel hinterher statt der Mehrheitsmeinung sowohl der Bevölkerung wie auch der Angler zu folgen..

Starke Leistung, erstklassige Vetretung der eigenen Klientel - Nur weiter so..........

(und auch: Nach einer Übernahme des DAV durch den VDSF wird das dann logischerweise  auf Grund der Mehrheitsverhältnisse das dann die alleinige Meinung des dann alleinigen Anglerverbandes in Deutschland sein - Wohin das dann führt, kann sich auch jeder leicht ausrechnen, wenn jetzt schon die Funktionäre des VDSF einer Minderheitenmeinung in der Bevölkerung folgen, dass Angeln Tierquälerei sei und eingeschränkt gehört....)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und zum Thema Schmerz, Stress, Leid etc..

1.: 
Schmerz oder Stress alleine reichen laut TSG nicht aus, es muss ständig wiederholt oder länger andauernd sein, um als Kriterium laut TSG überhaupt in Betracht zu kommen. 

2.:
Schmerz und Stress führen nicht automatisch zu Leid.

Auch wenn Fische mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Schmerz empfinden könn(t)en, heisst das nicht, dass sie darunter "leiden" müssen.

Schmerz und Stress sind zuerst neutral zu bewerten als nötige Reaktionen von Nerven auf externe Reize - zum überleben vieler Tierarten und des Menschen notwendig.

Zum "leiden" kann das erst werden, wenn weitere Vorausetzungen vorliegen.

Denn Leiden ist eine menschliche Kategorisierung, welche eine dafür nötige Hirnkapazität voraussetzt. 
Um sich zum einen selber bewusst zu sein und daher die intellektuelle und individuelle Unterscheidung zwischen positivem/negativem Beurteilen eines externen Reizes für sich selber vornehmen zu können.

*Denn zuallererst sind Schmerz und Stress neutrale, instinktgesteuerte Nerven/Hormonreaktionen. * 

Beispiele:
Auch ein Marathonläufer hat Stress - empfindet den aber nicht als negativ.

In der immer mehr florierenden SM-Szene wird Schmerz nicht nur nicht als nicht negativ, sondern als lustvoll angesehen.

Schon daraus ergibt sich, dass weder Schmerz noch Stress *automatisch* zu einem Leiden im Sinne des TSG führen müssen, selbst wenn diese körperlich möglich und über Nerven und Hirn wahrnehmbar wären.

Das konkrete Leiden muss und müsste dann daher in jedem Einzelfall auch konkret nachge- und bewiesen werden - faktisch unmöglich.

*Dies hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich selbstverständlich mit Anstand und Respekt gegenüber Natur und Kreatur zu verhalten hat.*

Aber eben NICHT!, weil die Kreatur (in diesem Falle Fisch) "leiden" würde (siehe oben, nicht möglich/beweisbar), sondern weil dies schlicht eine Sache menschlichen Anstandes ist.

Und menschlichen Anstand kann man nicht per Gesetz in Leute reinprügeln, sondern nur mit entsprechendem Vorleben desselben.

Wer aber trotz dieser Argumente und Zahlen als Verbandsvertreter den Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern recht gibt und den Fischen eine Leidensfähigkeit im menschlichen/rechtlichen Sinne unterstellt, sollte zum einen sowieso das Angeln aufgeben.

Denn der macht sich sonst eines weiteren Punktes aus dem TSG schuldig:
Aus Rohheit! (da er ja meint, die Fische könnten leiden. Denn dann könnte es Rohheit sein, trotzdem Fische zu angeln..)

*Und vor allem sollte so jemand zum anderen nicht die Interessen von Anglern vertreten - wir brauchen keine Anglervertreter, die aus Rohheit angeln...*

Und Angler schützen auch keine Fische....

Sie angeln sie und behandeln sie mit Anstand und Respekt (ob beim zurücksetzen oder töten)....

Und diejenigen Angler, welche das nicht tun, sollen gerne wie jeder andere Bundesbürger auch bei Verstössen angeklagt und verurteilt werden an Hand gegebener Bundegesetze.

Dazu braucht es aber weder in Bund noch Land "Spezialgesetze" für Angler.

Auch schon deswegen nicht, weil Fische zu den nachgewiesen niederst entwickelten Wirbeltieren gehören, die auf Grund ihrer mangelnden Hirnkapazität trotz des evtl. vorhandenen Empfindens von Schmerz oder Stress nicht individuell leidensfähig sind, da sie nicht in der Lage sind, sich selber als Individuum zu begreifen, was dafür Grundvoraussetzung wäre.



PS:
Manch einer wird meinen, das ist zu vielschichtig und kompliziert für schlichte Funktionärs- und Juristengemüter - Die sollten dann mal drüber nachdenken, ob diese Leute dann am richtigen Platz sitzen und diese Funktionäre dann auch abwählen, sobald möglich...

*Anglerfunktionäre sollten nämlich Angler schützen und nicht Tiere...*


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...XCTmu0&sig=AHIEtbQZYLvPjqF_MOE3ax3vXxtxYVB0RA
> 
> Ab Seite 49,
> *Einstellung der Bevölkerung zum Angeln:*
> ...


Die Statistiken sagen 0,0 über die Einstellung der Nicht-Angler zu C&R. Dies war aber das Thema, zu dem du diese Quelle als Nachweis anbotest. Die Quelle belegt aber nichts der gleichen. Wenn du immer so unsauber Arbeitest, wie bei dem Landesfischereiverband BW (du erinnerst dich) und in diesem Falle, wundert es mich nicht, dass du ständig zu falschen Ergebnissen kommst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Das ist wieder mal die typische Verkürzung, die man von VDSF-Leuten ja nur zu gut kennt:
Ich habe mehrmals daruf hingewiesen, dass es im Grundsatz um die Einstellung der Bevölkerung zum Angeln geht und dafür die Studie genannt - Und nur als zweites Beispiel zum Thema C+R die Sendung mit Auwa.


Fakt ist und bleibt, dass nur ein Viertel der Bevölkerung dem Angeln kritisch gegenüber steht - egal was die VDSF-Schergen und Nachplapperer immer verbreiten.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Na dann lass uns doch mal jeden Fisch fragen, wie es um sein Schmerzempfinden bestellt ist, bevor wir ihn Fangen.



Mal angenommen, wir könnten das wirklich tun. Womit vergleichen wir die Antwort dann?

Mit unserer menschlichen Wahrnehmung nämlich - weil wir nur die als Referenz hernehmen können.

Du hättest meinen Beitrag mal etwas genauer lesen sollen! Jede wissenschaftliche Definition von Schmerz bindet eine soziale Komponente mit ein - eine Komponente, die auf subjektiver Wahrnehmung im Rahmen ebenfalls subjektiver Parameter liegt.

Wenn dem nicht so wäre (und diesen Standpunkt vertrittst du ja offensichtlich), dann erkläre mir mal, wie es zu dem Begriff "Schmerzschwelle" kommen kann. Also zu der Tatsache, dass ein und derselbe Reiz bei unterschiedlichen Individuen zu unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmungen von Schmerz führt.

Den Schmerz rein an physiologischen Reaktionen zu definieren ist nicht zielführend, weil die selben physiologischen Reaktionen auch im Rahmen anderer Reizsituationen auftreten.

Und die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen erleiden, ist selbstverständlich interpretationsfähig. Und zwar deswegen, weil selbst das menschliche Schmerzempfinden, welches als einziger Maßstab angelegt werden kann, ebenfalls eine Frage der Interpretation ist - und zwar im Rahmen eben jener subjektiver Parameter.

Ob dir das nun passt oder nicht!


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Schmerz, Stress, Leid etc..
> 
> 1.:
> Schmerz oder Stress alleine reichen laut TSG nicht aus, es muss ständig wiederholt oder länger andauernd sein, um als Kriterium laut TSG überhaupt in Betracht zu kommen.
> ...


Dieser Beitrag zeigt mal wieder, dass du offenbar nicht in der Lage bist zu differenzieren.

Rechtlich mag das noch alles hinkommen, vorausgesetzt, man kommt nicht an einen „falschen“ Richter. 

Wissenschaftlich erzählst du hier Dinge, die nach wie vor nicht als gesichert gelten und völlig umstritten sind. Diese Unsicherheit spricht sogar aus den Veröffentlichungen von Schreckenbach, der nun nicht gerade dem Lager von PETA und Konsorten zugerechnet werden kann. 

Ich zitiere aus dem Gutachten von Schreckenbach Abschnitt 2.2. wörtlich:

„Ob und in welchem Umfang Fische Schmerzen empfinden 
können, ist nicht abschließend geklärt.“

Nachzulesen hier:

http://www.agsb.net/Setzkescher ja oder nein.pdf

Offenbar liegen dir aber wohl andere Erkenntnisse vor als Schreckenbach.

Man kann es immer nur wiederholen. Die Sachlage ist unklar. Diese Unklarheit sollte in der Regel zu Freisprüchen der Angler führen, die C&R betreiben oder einen Setzkescher benutzen. Dies heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass Fische schmerzfrei sind. 

Selbst wenn Fische nicht schmerzfrei sind, darf natürlich geangelt werden, da der Nahrungserwerb ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung und Schmerzzufügung ist. Solange die Wissenschaft aber die Frage des Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen nicht geklärt hat, gebietet es die Fairness gegenüber dem Lebewesen Fisch es so zu behandeln, als würde es Schmerzen empfinden. – Das hat rein gar nichts mit Recht zu tun, aber eine ganze Menge mit Ethik. Die Achtung vor der Kreatur – oder wer es christlicher sieht – die Achtung vor der Schöpfung muss von Rechtsfragen unabhängig entschieden werden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, wir könnten das wirklich tun. Womit vergleichen wir die Antwort dann?
> 
> Mit unserer menschlichen Wahrnehmung nämlich - weil wir nur die als Referenz hernehmen können.
> 
> ...


Die von dir angesprochene subjektbezogene Beurteilung von Schmerz führt doch ebenfalls dazu, dass diese Frage nicht, als nicht abschließend geklärt angesehen werden kann. Wenn schon rein objektiv kein klares Bild ergibt, wie soll es sich denn dann unter Hinzuziehung subjektiven Gesichtspunkten ergeben. Damit sind wir doch genau an der Stelle, auf die ich die ganze Zeit hinweise, nämlich, dass wir nicht abschließend beurteilen können, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist und bleibt, dass nur ein Viertel der Bevölkerung dem Angeln kritisch gegenüber steht - egal was die VDSF-Schergen und Nachplapperer immer verbreiten.


Dass das Angeln in der Bevölkerung im großen Ganzen eher positiv bewertet wird, habe ich bereits geschrieben. Dies will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten. Dies sollte aber eben auch allen Anglern die Pflicht auferlegen, alles zu tun, dass es so bleibt. Dies wiederum erfordert, die von mir proklamierte Fairness gegenüber dem Fisch. Dann muss ich ihn aber bei der unklaren wissenschaftlichen Bild so behandeln, als könne er Schmerzen empfinden, also im Zweifel zugunsten des Fisches. Wir behandeln damit den Fisch nur mit der selben Fairness, wie wir sie beim Grundsatz _In dubio pro reo _auch von der Rechtsordnung erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du meinst also, Fische könnten leiden (Schmerz/Stress ist irrelevant, da  wissenschaftlich nicht grundsätzlich negativ zu sehen)?

Und angelst trotzdem?

Dann bist du also ein aus Rohheit tierquälender Anglerfunktionär?

Reschpekt....


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

wenn du es so betrachtest..

im grunde wohl korrekt.

wobei ich hier aber eigeninteresse vor fisch interesse stelle.
nur in welchen rahmen tu ich das?

(überlege gerade selber ob dies die richtige antwort dafür ist.   )

meine hemmschwelle ist nicht so hoch das ich das angeln einstellen würde.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Die von dir angesprochene subjektbezogene Beurteilung von Schmerz führt doch ebenfalls dazu, dass diese Frage nicht, als nicht abschließend geklärt angesehen werden kann.



Nein, natürlich nicht. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn die subjektive Komponente Betrachtung findet.

Aber: findet sie es nicht und zieht man zur Betrachtung rein die biologischen bzw. physiologischen (und wegen meiner auch die biochemischen) Komponenten heran, dann ergibt sich ein relativ klares Bild. Reletaiv klar deswegen, weil der gering entwickelte Fisch durch fehlen wichtiger anatomischer Verarbeitungszentren nicht im Sinne eines menschlichen Maßstabes schmerzfähig ist.

Es ist ganz wichtig, dass wir unterscheiden zwischen Reflex und Schmerz!

Reflex ist eine physiologisch-mechanische Reaktion auf einen Reiz, die ohne eine bewußte Wahrnehmung von statten geht. 

Ganz deulich wird dieser Umstand, wenn man sich mal Querschnittsgelähmte ansieht, die ihre Verletzung im Halswirbelbereich haben - wo also das Rückenmark in seiner Gänze beinahe vollständig aktiv ist.

Diese Menschen sind in der Lage reflexartige Bewegungen - und zwar als Reaktion auf einen Reiz - zu vollführen, OBWOHL das Hirn definitiv NICHT an dieser Reaktion beteiligt ist. Und sie reagieren dabei auch auf Reize, die üblicherweise (bei gesunden Menschen) zu Schmerzempfinden führen - verspüren aber selbst keinen Schmerz.

Noch deutlicher wird die Hirnkomponente dann, wenn man sich das Beispiel des Phantomschmerzes bei Amputierten ansieht. Dort verursacht das amputierte Gliedmaß Schmerzen, obwohl es dazu gar nicht in der Lage ist (wie auch- es existiert ja gar nicht). Hier spielt die erlernte Komponente des Schmerzes die tragende Rolle. Das Hirn interpretiert (!) einen nicht vorhandenen Reiz als eine erlernte Reaktion: als Schmerz nämlich. Phantomschmerzen treten nämlich nur bei tatsächlich Amputierten auf - fehlt das Gliedmaß seit der Geburt, ist dieses Phänomen nicht vorhanden. Das Hirn hatte nie die Gelegenheit zu lernen, auf einen Reiz aus diesem Gliedmaß zu reagieren.

Aber eben jene Hirnregionen, die zumindest beim Menschen für solche Reizverarbeitung zuständig ist, fehlt dem Fisch entweder vollständig oder ist zumindest nur rudimentär entwickelt.

Nochmal: wir versuchen eine physiologische Reaktion des Menschen auf ein niederes Tier zu reflektieren, dass dazu anatomisch gar nicht in der Lage ist. Nicht nach dem aktuellen Stand der wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnis.


----------



## funfish100 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wenn alle den Naturschutz so eng auslegen, ihn überengagiert auch noch verschärfen würden, dann dürfte es zum Beispiel auch keine Pferderennen, Pferdedressur, Springreiten, Pferdetheater,Kutschen und Zirkus geben dürfen.
Und die Pferde dürften dann auch nicht in Ställen gehältert werden.
Eigentlich müsste man alle Pferde waidgerecht töten und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführen.

VDSF = NEIN Danke!


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Wenn alle den Naturschutz so eng auslegen, ihn überengagiert auch noch verschärfen würden, dann dürfte es zum Beispiel auch keine Pferderennen, Pferdedressur, Springreiten, Pferdetheater,Kutschen und Zirkus geben dürfen.
> Und die Pferde dürften dann auch nicht in Ställen gehältert werden.
> Eigentlich müsste man alle Pferde waidgerecht töten und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführen.
> 
> VDSF = NEIN Danke!




du meinst wohl eher tierschutz.

pferde waidgerecht töten?
die pferde halten sich in ihren natürlichen lebensraum...also oberhalb der wasserfläche auf. von daher ist dies keine grundsätzlich "lebensgefährdende" umgebung.

auch hat der vdsf den tierschutz nicht erfunden. er muss diesem nur rechnung tragen.


----------



## funfish100 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

ok sry dann eben Tierschutz, bauen sich die Pferde ihre Hütten in freier Wildbahn selbst ? 
Als ich als 7jähriger Junge mit dem Angeln anfing, tat ich dies aus Spass und nicht aus Hunger. Ganz so schlimm war die DDR auch nicht.


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



funfish100 schrieb:


> ok sry dann eben Tierschutz, bauen sich die Pferde ihre Hütten in freier Wildbahn selbst ?
> Als ich als 7jähriger Junge mit dem Angeln anfing, tat ich dies aus Spass und nicht aus Hunger. Ganz so schlimm war die DDR auch nicht.



das mit dem hüttenbau scheint ein problem der extrem überzüchteten pferderassen zu sein. oder wie auch immer. gibt ne mnge pferde die auch im freien überwintern.
bin aber kein pferde experte noch kenner.

klar ist spass unser erster persönlicher antrieb. nur vor dem gesetz kein gutes argument.

über tierschutz kann man im allg. kontrovers diskutieren...egal ob hund katze maus oder fisch. hier spielen offensichtlich moral u. ethik eine grosse rolle (oder wie auch immer)

es gibt auch kaum länder in denen der hund so verherrlicht wird wie bei uns.
oder auch katzen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Fische nicht schmerzfrei sind, darf natürlich geangelt werden, da der Nahrungserwerb ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung und Schmerzzufügung ist. Solange die Wissenschaft aber die Frage des Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen nicht geklärt hat, gebietet es die Fairness gegenüber dem Lebewesen Fisch es so zu behandeln, als würde es Schmerzen empfinden. – Das hat rein gar nichts mit Recht zu tun, aber eine ganze Menge mit Ethik. Die Achtung vor der Kreatur – oder wer es christlicher sieht – die Achtung vor der Schöpfung muss von Rechtsfragen unabhängig entschieden werden.



Kolja, Du versuchst andauernd einen Spagat zwischen Recht und Ethik. Dabei ist jede einzelne Disziplin so unendlich vielfältig und interpretierbar, dass es keine richtige Lösung geben kann.
Du schreibst, dass es unterschiedliche, wissenschaftliche Ansätze und Meinungen gibt. Dass sich jeder die Studien zu eigen macht, deren Aussage die der eigenen Einstellung am nächsten kommt. 

Du schreibst zuletzt von Achtung vor der Kreatur und der Schöpfung.

Ich vermisse bei der von Dir vorgetragenen persönlichen Einstellung jegliche eigene Beobachtung und persönliche Schlußfolgerung. Ergo gründet Deine Meinung alleine auf Fremdmeinungen. Ferngesteuert, einem persönlichen Bauchgefühl folgend, und keinesweg stringent.

Ob ein Fisch Schmerz, Leid oder Stress empfinden kann, ist nicht nur eine Frage von Nervenzellen und Rezeptoren. Es ist vor allem anderen eine Frage des Bewusstseins über das eigene Ich. Schmerz ist ein Reiz, den als Leid zu interpretieren es ein ausgesprochenes Ich-Bewusstseins bedarf. 
Jetzt könnte man wieder diskutieren, on Fische ein Ich-Bewusstsein haben. Also ob sie sich der eigenen Existenz bewusst sind.
Muss man aber nicht.

Unterstellt man dieses Ich-Bewusstsein, muss jeder halbwegs zur Empathie fähige Mensch auf das Angeln verzichten. Denn dann wären Fische menschenähnlich und auch der Fang zum Verzehr moralisch/Ethisch verwerflich. 

Unterstellt man ein fehlendes Ich-Bewusstsein, führt das zu einer völlig neutralen Sichtweie der Begriffe Schmerz, Leid, und Stress.

Leid scheidet von vornherein aus. Um zu leiden ist ein Ich-Bewusstsein absolut unverzichtbar. Leiden bedeutet seelische Trauer über einen Umstand oder eine Verletzung.
Ein Ding der Unöglichkeit, wenn eine Kreatur sich ihrer selbst nicht bewusst ist.

Schmerz ist ein Nervenreiz. Eine Reaktion auf einen äußeren Einfluss. Ein Reiz löst eine Reaktion aus. Das ist bei *allen *Lebewesen der Fall. Sogar bei Pflanzen kann das beobachtet werden, z.B. bei der Mimose. Um aus der Reaktion auf einen Reiz "Schmerz" empfinden zu können, bedarf es jedoch der Umsetzung dieses Reizes im Gehirn mit der klaren, subjektiven Schlußfolgerung "tut mir weh". Und genau diese "mir" erfolgt aus dem Bewusstsein der eigenen Existenz, der Selbstwahrnehmung. Ohne diese gibt es kein "mir". 
Mit dem kleinen Bruder des Schmerzes, dem Schrecken, ist es nicht anders.
Jemand wirft von der Seite her einen Stein nach Deinem Kopf. Du siehts aus den Augenwinkeln etwas auf Dich zugeflogen kommen und zuckst zurück. Automatisch, emotionslos, ohne nachzudenken oder zu planen. Erst dann, nachdem Du längst reagiert hast, kommt der Schreck. Der optische Reiz einer Gefahr muss erst von Deinem Gehirn verarbeitet und an Dein Bewusstsein übermittet werden, um überhaupt den Schrecken zu realisieren. Hast Du kein Bewusstsein, weichst Du zwar aus, erschreckst Dich aber nicht. 
Und ebenso kann man ohne Bewusstsein den Reiz einer Verletzung nicht als Schmerz verarbeiten. 

Mit Stress ist es nicht anders. Um Stress zu empfinden, bedarf es ebenfalls des Bewustseins über das eigene Ich. 
Man befindet sich in einer Situation, die nicht aus einem direkten Reiz hervorgeht, sondern aus einer Summe subjektiv unveränderbarer Einflüsse. Einflüse, die das Bewusstsein beeinträchtigen. Und zwar in einem Maße, dass man über das eigene Schicksal seelisches Leid erfährt.
Fische wären schon längst wegen Streß ausgestorben, könnten sie diesen empfinden. Sie leben in permanenter Lebensgefahr, sind umzingelt von Räubern und müssen in jeder Sekunde damit rechnen, gefressen zu werden. Einen größeren Streßfaktor kann man sich nicht vorstellen.

In Summe kann das doch nur zu der Antwort führen, dass Fische weder Schmerz, Leid noch Streß im menschlichen Sinn erfahren können. Das ist eine zwingend logische Schlußfolgerung, die wissenschaftliche Thesen gar nicht mehr benötigt.

Hierbei

_Die Achtung vor der Kreatur – oder wer es christlicher sieht – die  Achtung vor der Schöpfung muss von Rechtsfragen unabhängig entschieden  werden._

betrittst Du eines meiner Lieblingsgebiete.

Was ist das, Achtung vor der Schöpfung ?

Entspringt die menschliche kathegorisierung in lebenswert und nicht lebenswert der Achtung vor der Schöpfung ?
Was hat es mit Achtung vor der Schöpfung zu tun, den Kormoran dezimieren zu wollen? Die überzähligen Maden ins Wasser zu kippen, statt in die Büsche? Die Spinne totzuschlagen, anstatt sie zu fangen und rauszuwerfen?

Wir zimmern uns moralisch/Ethisch gefärbte Achtung vor der Schöpfung ganz schön zurecht. Wir Menschen tun tausend Dinge, die mit Achtung vor der Schöpfung nicht das geringste zu tun haben. Wir treten die Schöpfung mit Füßen, sobald unsere Bedürfnisse es verlangen.
Und da will einer kommen und mir per Gesetze vorschreiben, ab wo und wann ich Achtung vor der Schöpfung zu haben habe, und wann ich das mit Füßen treten kann?

Nein, ich will Dir das mal ganz klar sagen.

Achtung vor der Schöpfung hat nix, aber auch gar nix mit töten oder Leiden zu tun. Jeder von uns, auch ich, trete die Schöpfung täglich mt Füßen. Sei es um zu überleben, sei es um Wohlbefinden zu erlangen.

Sich desen bewusst zu sein, dass ist Achtung vor der Schöpfung. Keinen grundlosen ( und sei der Grund noch so subjektiv) Schaden anzurichten, dass ist Achtung vor der Schöpfung. Seine Handlungen zu reflektieren und manchmal zu sagen:" Das hätts nicht gebraucht" und es das nächste mal anders zu machen, das ist Achtung vor der Schöpfung.
Subjektiv, vollkommen subjektiv, muss man seine Handlungsweisen im Umgang mt der Schöpfung abwägen.

Und wenn ich einen lebenden Köderfisch verwende, dann ist das ein Verstoß gegen de Achtung vor der Schöpfung, ganz klar. Aber ein Verstoß mit dem ich mit mir und meinem Gewissen klarkommen muss und für den ich niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig bin.
Und wenn ich nach dem angeln meine überzähligen Maden ins Wasse kippe, oder in der Madendose verrecken lasse, dann ist das eine weit schlimmere Mißachtung der Schöpfung als der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis, weil es vollkommen ohne Grund, Sinn und Verstand ist, weil ich nicht die allerkleinste Legitimation dazu habe und es vor mir selbst durch nichts und abernichts rechtfertigen kann. 

So. Und nun stelle ich mich hin und sage: Wer einen größeren Respekt vor der Schöpfung hat als ich, Wer insgesamt "gerechter" handelt, der darf mir mein Handeln vorwerfen.
Der Rest möge schweigen und sich auf das eigene Tun besinnen.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Immer wieder wird betont, der VdSF habe irgendeine Verantwortung für den Tierschutz.

Wieso seht ihr das genau so?
Wieso ist ein Anglerverband verantwortlich für den Tierschutz und nicht in erster Linie für die Angler?

Warum kann sich ein Anglerverband nicht einfach darauf beschränken, für ein möglichst Tier schonendes Verhalten beim Angeln einzustehen und seine Mitglieder dazu anzuleiten und zu bewegen?

Warum dieses ganze zusätzliche Brimborium?

Wenn wir die Tiere schützen wollen, dürfen wir sie eben nicht beangeln, schluss, aus, basta und Ende. Und dann brauchen wir auch keine Verbände, die uns einschränken und maßregeln, keine macht- und geldgeilen abgehobenen Funktionäre und auch keine engagierten, dem Angler verpflichteten.

Warum befürchtet ihr nicht genau wie ich, dass uns die Tierschutzbezogenheit des VdSF früher oder später genau dahin treibt, dass wir (zumindest in Deutschland) gar nicht mehr angeln werden, weil wir es eben nicht dürfen.

Irgendwann wird eine geschickte Firma kleine oder größere Unterwasserfahrzeuge in Fischform bauen, die programmgesteuert mit Endlosakkus betrieben unter Wasser durch die Gegend schwimmen und außen einen kleinen Magnetenpluspol besitzen. Und wir werden mit der Angelrute am oder auf dem Gewässer sitzen, mit einem Magnetminuspol statt Haken und diese Magnet"fische" beangeln. Und wenn wir einen fangen, machen wir eine kleine Klappe an seiner Seite auf und tragen uns mit Datum und Uhrzeit in ein Logbuch ein wie beim Geocachen. Und ich garantiere Euch: Der dafür dann zuständige Nachfolgeverband des VdSF wird uns noch genau vorschreiben, dass wir für den Eintrag nur einen bestimmten Stift benutzen dürfen, den es selbstverständlich in seiner verbandseigenen GmbH zu kaufen gibt, und den Einsatz elektronischer Biss-(bzw. Magnetkontakt-)anzeiger genauestens reglementieren. Dann wird der Landesverband Bayern noch beschließen, dass gefangene Magnetfische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen und die Generationen nach uns werden im Magnetfischerboard die gleichen Diskussionen führen und sich gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen, statt mal gemeinsam im Sinne der Sache und auch unter Verzicht auf persönliche Vorteile zugunsten der Allgemeinheit, sich zu einer geschlossenen Einheit zu formieren, die ihr Hobby nach außen hin vor allen Gegnern in den Schutz nimmt, statt sich ihnen auf Gedeih und Verderb auszuliefern und durch so fadenscheinig wie unsinnige Argumentationen noch selbst ans Messer zu liefern.

Aber haben wir es anders verdient?
Wir (als große Gruppe mit eigentlich einem gemeinsamen Interesse) sind doch ganz genau so dämlich, einfältig und hirnlos, wie unsere Verbandsschergen uns brauchen, damit sie uns gemütlich zu ihrem eigenen Nutzen das (Beitrags-)Geld aus der Tasche quatschen können.#d#d#d


----------



## Badra (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hallo, ist hier noch jemand der ernsthaft über anstehende Fragen diskutieren will?

Seit etlichen Seiten redet Ihr über Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen, interessantes Thema insbesondere für den Fisch glaube ich. 

(Im Übrigen weiß ich auch nicht ob ich gerade die Fliege hier auf meinem Schreibtisch waidgerecht getötet habe oder ob sie dabei Schmerz empfunden hat, ich hab sie halt erschlagen. Ernst bei Seite) 

Vielmehr sollten wir uns im Bezug auf den Tierschutz darauf konzentrieren was von einem neuen Verband zu erwarten ist und wie wir dafür sorgen eine klare angelfreundliche Linie in den Verband zu bekommen. 

Hierzu suche ich Lösungsansätze, die ich in meiner Vereinsarbeit vorantreiben kann.

Solltet ihr auch daran Interesse haben sollten wir in dieser Richtung hier weitermachen, Sollte aber das Thema Schmerzempfinden der Fische weiterhin existenziell sein, sollte man evtl. eine eigene Seite für pseudowissenschaftliche Diskussionen aufmachen.

*Es geht um mehr als nur Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen!!!*


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Da traust du mir aber zuviel zu.
> 
> Ich mache keine Gesetze und ich wache auch nicht über deren Einhaltung. Also zwinge ich auch niemandem etwas auf. - Also, was soll das?


 


Ich rede nicht von Gesetzen,sondern von deinem ""Glauben"" den du hier versuchst zu verbreiten in dem du erklärst-machst-tust.

Nur glaube ich nicht jedem Prediger der da vor meiner Tür steht und mir was erzählt,in diesem fall nicht die Tür sondern das Internet.

Das liegt wohl daran das ich seit ich 5 Jahre alt bin beim Schlachten Töten Halten Zucht....dabei bin,und mir alles von der Pikkee auf gelernt wurde.

Mein erstes Schwein hab ich mit 7 Jahren gestreckt,mein ersten Bullen mit 9-10 Jahren,das alles beigebracht von Leuten die um die 1890 er geboren sind,und die leider schon seit etlichen Jahren verstorben sind.
Hinzu kommt ich besitze mehrere Teiche wo nebenbei Private Fischzucht betrieben wird,ich vermarkte Fleisch/Wild erlege töte.......usw.


Was ich von Schmerz beim fisch halte,hatte ich mit meinen Bullen beitrag schon gesagt.

Da brauch ich kein neuen Glauben,nicht von Müller Meier oder Schulz ich habe meine eigenen Lebenserfahrungen die seit tausenden von Jahren als Waidgerecht einzustufen sind,obwohl Waidgerecht ein weit dehnbarer begriff ist und ohne festes Regelwerk.


#h


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Der VDSF kann sich ja nur als Tierschutzorganisation definieren. Die Mitglieder die ihn bezahlen vertritt er ja nicht. Und irgend ne Aufgabe braucht man ja nun mal....
Mann muss zur JHV ja was vorweisen können und wenn es weitere Verbote sind.


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird betont, der VdSF habe irgendeine Verantwortung für den Tierschutz.
> 
> Wieso seht ihr das genau so?
> Wieso ist ein Anglerverband verantwortlich für den Tierschutz und nicht in erster Linie für die Angler?
> ...



nun....tierschutz bedeutet ja nicht das man tiere nicht töten darf.
also der schutz..."bitte nicht anpacken"....gibt es bis auf wenige ausnahmen nicht.

der vdsf ist  kein tierschutzverband sondern ein anerkannter naturschutzverband.

wenn man  aber die angelei nachhaltig betreiben will, muss auch im gewissen maße der tierschutz gehören. 

und wenn man ein bundestierschutzgesetz hat, welches wirbeltiere unter schutz stellt, muss man sich damit auseinandersetzen.

nun stellt sich die frage ob der vdsf oder auch DAV eine fürsorgepflicht hat?
und wie weit diese zu erfüllen ist.


----------



## Dunraven (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Sorry für off Topic, aber die Vorlage ist zu gut und ein wenig Spaß muss auch sein.



gründler schrieb:


> Mein erstes Schwein hab ich mit 7 Jahren gestreckt,mein ersten Bullen mit 9-10 Jahren,das alles beigebracht von Leuten die ende des 18.ten.anfang des 19Jahrhunderts geboren sind,und die leider schon seit etlichen Jahren verstorben sind.



Deine Lehrer sind echt um 1780-1820 geboren worden? :m

Nichts gegen Dich, wie gesagt die Vorlage war einfach zu nett um es nicht mal eben ein wenig mit diesem Hinweis aufzulockern. Ist klar wie Du es gemeint hast. Wenn Du das aber ernst meinst, dann würden sicher einige an Dein Geheimnis interessiert sein. ;-)


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Sorry für off Topic, aber die Vorlage ist zu gut und ein wenig Spaß muss auch sein.
> Deine Lehrer sind echt um 1780-1820 geboren worden? :m
> 
> Nichts gegen Dich, wie gesagt die Vorlage war einfach zu nett um es nicht mal eben ein wenig mit diesem Hinweis aufzulockern. Ist klar wie Du es gemeint hast. Wenn Du das aber ernst meinst, dann würden sicher einige an Dein Geheimnis interessiert sein. ;-)


 

Sorry Schreibfehler.

Ps: Meine eine Oma hat es auf 107 gebracht,und mit 94 hat die noch Unkraut gezuppt und im Garten gewühlt ganz ohne hilfe.Aber ist ja auch wumpe.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wenn man  aber die angelei nachhaltig betreiben will, muss auch im gewissen maße der tierschutz gehören.



Warum denn ??????

Nu gib mir doch mal jemand irgendein nachvollziehbares Argument dazu!!!!#q
Immer wieder Totschlagfloskeln ohne irgendeine Begründung.

Ich könnte jetzt genauso schreiben: 
Wer naturverbunden angeln will, darf dabei nicht rauchen!
Da könnten wir dann genauso platt uns gegenseitige Phrasen vor den Kopf knallen wie in dem Thema hier.

Und jetzt nochmal konkret meine Frage:
Ich will mir morgen 'nen Tagesschein für die Ruhr kaufen, mit der Spinnrute ein paar Kilometer den Fluss entlang wandern und wenn ich 'nen Raubfisch egal welcher Art lande, kriegt der einen vor'n Kopp und nen sauberen Kiemenschnitt und kommt zuhause auf'n Grill.
Welche Gedanken zum Tierschutz muss ich mir machen?
und
Wozu brauche ich irgendeinen Verband, der sich -quasi in meinem Namen- irgendwelche Gedanken zum Tierschutz macht und -auch quasi in meinem Namen- mit (aus meiner Sicht fadenscheinigen) tierschutzbezogenen Begründungen auf den Gesetzgeber einwirkt, der irgendwelche mich einschränkende Maßnahmen und Regeln in irgendeine Landesfischereiordnung aufnimmt, die mich in der Ausübung meines Hobbys reglementiert?

Bis jetzt hat es hier im AB noch keiner geschafft, diese Fragen auch nur ansatzweise nachvollziehbar zu beantworten. Statt dessen flüchten alle in irgendwelche Ethikdiskussionen, spielen die Moralapostel oder knallen irgendwelche Totschlagphrasen in die Luft.
Was ich suche, sind _ARGUMENTE_
!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Da es bei den Tierschützern um reinen Glauben und Weltverbesserertum geht, kanste lange auf Argumente warten - die können ja keine haben...


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

in der tat thomas wird es dafür keine sachliche materielle begründung  geben.

wir werden wohl wieder bei moral und ethik landen.

zitat:Tierschutz und Religion 
In den frühen Kulturen der Menschheit (beispielsweise im alten Ägypten) und bei so genannten Naturvölkern findet man eine mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Tierverehrung. So waren die alten Ägypter sich beispielsweise über die gemeinsame Herkunft von Tier und Mensch in der Schöpfung bewusst. Dementsprechend hatten sie auch ein sehr partnerschaftliches Verhältnis zu den Tieren und vertraten die Auffassung, dass beide gleich viel wert seien. Dies drückte sich auch in ihrer Götterdarstellung aus: Die meisten ägyptischen Götter wurden mit Menschenkörpern und Tierköpfen dargestellt.

In asiatischen Religionen wie Hinduismus, Jainismus und Buddhismus haben bestimmte Tiere, insbesondere bezüglich des Reinkarnationsgedankens, eine besondere Stellung. So gelten in diesem Zusammenhang im Hinduismus die Kühe als unantastbar. Und da der Mensch unter Umständen als Tier wiedergeboren werden kann, spielt dort die Verkörperung der menschlichen Seele in einem Tier eine sehr prägende Rolle. Im Jainismus geht der Tierschutzgedanke so weit, dass alle seine Glaubensanhänger vegan leben.

Der jüdische Tierschutz – mit seinem bereits in der Tora verankerten Verbot der Tierquälerei (Tza`ar ba`alei chayim) und mit der Formulierung von Tierrechten wie Schabbatruhe für Tiere, der Verantwortung des Tierhalters für das Tier sogar am Ruhetag – ist Grundlage der Argumentation von Hanna Rheinz: Sie führt das Schächten, die Shechita (das betäubungslose jüdische Schlachten) und das Tieropfer im Tempel auf das ursprünglich auch für Tiere geltende Tötungsverbot zurück. Neben der auch im Judentum verwurzelten Ethik des Mitgefühls steht nicht das willkürlich und nach Spezies selektierende Mitleid, sondern der im jüdischen Religionsgesetz verankerte Rechtsanspruch des Tieres im Mittelpunkt.[1]

Aus dem Christentum lässt sich hingegen keine eindeutige Position für oder wider Tierschutz ableiten. So heißt es im berühmten Vers Genesis 1, 28: „Und Gott segnete sie, und Gott sprach zu ihnen: Seid fruchtbar und vermehrt euch, und füllt die Erde, und macht sie euch untertan; und herrscht über die Fische des Meeres und über die Vögel des Himmels und über alle Tiere, die sich auf der Erde regen!“ (Gen 1,28 ELB) Der Mensch steht somit über den Tieren und hat sie zu unterwerfen. Einzelne Theologen haben dies als Form von Verantwortungsethik und nicht als Form von Willkür verstanden. Der württembergische, vom Pietismus geprägte Pfarrer Christian Adam Dann (1758–1837) begründete seinen Einsatz für die gequälten Tiere hingegen damit, dass sie die Mitgeschöpfe der Menschen seien und als solche ebenso von Gott geliebt. Ein Mensch, der Tiere quäle, könne Gott und seine Mitmenschen nicht lieben. Er bezog sich dabei unter anderem auf Spr 12,10 LUT: „Der Gerechte erbarmt sich seines Viehs, aber das Herz der Gottlosen ist unbarmherzig“. Sein Freund, der Liederdichter und Pfarrer Albert Knapp, gründete wenige Monate nach Danns Tod den ersten Tierschutzverein Deutschlands.[2] An anderer Stelle heißt es jedoch in der Bibel: „Furcht und Schrecken vor euch soll sich auf alle Tiere der Erde legen, auf alle Vögel des Himmels, auf alles, was sich auf der Erde regt, und auf alle Fische des Meeres; euch sind sie übergeben.“ (Gen 9,2 ELB) Dieser Vers wurde im Christentum über Jahrhunderte als Rechtfertigung zur Anwendung von Gewalt gegenüber Tieren herangezogen.

Albert Schweitzer vertrat das Konzept der „Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben“. Als Kernsatz seiner Auffassung wurde die Aussage populär: „Ich bin Leben, das leben will, inmitten von Leben, das leben will.“ Daraus folgte für Schweitzer, dass die Grundsätze der Ethik nicht an der Artengrenze zwischen Mensch und Tieren enden, sondern der Mensch zu ethischem Verhalten gegenüber der gesamten Schöpfung verpflichtet ist. Für ihn bedeutete das unter anderem auch, dass das Töten von Tieren für die Ernährung der Menschen nicht zulässig sei. Karl Barth, der Schweitzers Theologie eher ablehnte, warnte davor, Schweitzers Auffassungen als „sentimental“ abzutun: „Wie rechtfertigt man sich eigentlich, wenn man es anders hält, als es Schweitzer […] von einem haben will?“ Eine ähnliche Argumentation gibt es bei Fritz Blankes Ethik der Mitgeschöpflichkeit und in neuerer Zeit bei Eugen Drewermann.

Auf breiterer Basis im christlichen Bewusstsein verankert wurde der Tier- und Naturschutz im „Konziliaren Prozess zu Gerechtigkeit, Frieden und Bewahrung der Schöpfung“, eine Bewegung, die 1983 in Vancouver auf der Vollversammlung des Weltkirchenrates (Ökumenischer Rat der Kirchen) begann und 1990 in Seoul zum Schwerpunktthema wurde. Die dort noch eher allgemein formulierte Grundüberzeugung, „daß Gott die Schöpfung liebt. Gott, der Schöpfer, ist der Ursprung und der Erhalter des ganzen Kosmos. Gott liebt die Schöpfung… Da die Schöpfung von Gott ist und seine Güte die ganze Schöpfung durchdringt, sollen wir alles Leben heilig halten“ hat seitdem Eingang in Denken und Aktionen vieler Gemeinden an der kirchlichen Basis gehalten.
Philosophische Tierschutzargumentation [Bearbeiten]
→ Hauptartikel: Tierrechte und Tierethik

In der Antike wird der Gedanke des Tierschutzes erstmals mit der Forderung nach einer vegetarischen Lebensweise verbunden, beispielsweise bei Pythagoras und Plutarch. Im Römischen Recht galten Tiere hingegen als Sachen, eine Auffassung, die bis in die Gegenwart hineinreicht.
René Descartes

Der Naturalismus argumentiert, dass der Mensch als das überlegene Lebewesen das in der Natur herrschende Recht des Stärkeren hat, sich der Tiere zu seinen Zwecken zu bedienen. René Descartes sieht in Tieren mechanisch erklärbare Wesen, deren Behandlung ohne ethische Bedeutung ist. Das Schreien von Tieren setzt er mit dem Quietschen einer schlecht geölten Maschine gleich. Bei Immanuel Kant findet sich der Schutz der Tiere vor grausamer Behandlung in sein Pflichtenkonzept eingebettet, da Grausamkeit gegen Tiere das Mitleid des Menschen abstumpfe und dadurch eine seiner Moralität dienliche Anlage austilge. Die moderne Tierschutzdiskussion knüpft vielfach an naturalistische Positionen an, wobei dann umstritten ist, wo die Grenze zwischen zulässiger Tiernutzung und moralisch zu verwerfender Grausamkeit verläuft.

Bei Arthur Schopenhauer findet sich der Gedanke der Tierrechte: „Die Welt ist kein Machwerk, und die Tiere sind kein Fabrikat zu unserem Gebrauch. Nicht Erbarmen, sondern Gerechtigkeit ist man den Tieren schuldig.“ Schopenhauers Auslassungen sind von einem grundsätzlichen Antijudaismus bestimmt. So führt er aus „Die vermeinte Rechtlosigkeit der Thiere … daß es gegen Thiere keine Pflichten gäbe, ist geradezu eine empörende Roheit und Barbarei des Occidents, deren Quelle im Judenthum liegt.“[3][4] Für viele Tierschützer bereits im 19. Jahrhundert lag daher auch die Hinwendung zu neopaganistischen, darunter völkisch-germanischen Kulten, wie insbesondere asiatischen Religionen wie auch einer von dort übernommenen Lebensweise hin nahe. Der Tierschutz wurde auch zu einem Wahlkampf- und frühem Gesetzgebungsprojekt der Nationalsozialisten.

etc."

quelle:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierschutz


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst also, Fische könnten leiden (Schmerz/Stress ist irrelevant, da  wissenschaftlich nicht grundsätzlich negativ zu sehen)?
> 
> Und angelst trotzdem?
> 
> ...


Diese rechtliche Würdigung ist falsch. Angeln bleibt auch dann erlaubt, wenn es dem Nahrungserwerb dient. habe ich schon einmal geschrieben. Wir transportieren und töten auch höhere Säugetiere, wie Schweine. Dies ist auch erlaubt. Es steht außer Frage, dass Schweine Schmerzen empfinden und leidensfähig sind. Offenbar hast du die gesetzliche Regelung immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



funfish100 schrieb:


> Wenn alle den Naturschutz so eng auslegen, ihn überengagiert auch noch verschärfen würden, dann dürfte es zum Beispiel auch keine Pferderennen, Pferdedressur, Springreiten, Pferdetheater,Kutschen und Zirkus geben dürfen.
> Und die Pferde dürften dann auch nicht in Ställen gehältert werden.
> Eigentlich müsste man alle Pferde waidgerecht töten und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuführen.
> 
> VDSF = NEIN Danke!


Dann kann man sie aber nicht mehr reiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wer ethisch/moralisch diskutiert und dazu Fischen Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt und trotz dieser unterstellten Leidensfähigkeit selber noch angelt, ist ein unmenschlicher Barbar, der aus Selbstsucht und Rohheit handelt..


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kolja, Du versuchst andauernd einen Spagat zwischen Recht und Ethik. Dabei ist jede einzelne Disziplin so unendlich vielfältig und interpretierbar, dass es keine richtige Lösung geben kann.
> Du schreibst, dass es unterschiedliche, wissenschaftliche Ansätze und Meinungen gibt. Dass sich jeder die Studien zu eigen macht, deren Aussage die der eigenen Einstellung am nächsten kommt.
> [...]


Deine Ganzen Ausführungen basieren auf den Ergebnissen von Rose und Schreckenbach. Nimm bitte zur Kenntnis, dass diese Untersuchungen umstritten sind. Selbst Schreckenbach schreibt, dass diese Frage noch nicht abschließend geklärt ist. Man kann also nicht einfach so tun, als sei sie geklärt. Auf meine persönlich Meinung kommt es hier nicht an. Ich bin kein Biologe und könnte ohnehin nur wiederholen, was die Wissenschaftler schreiben. Wenn du meine Meinung wissen willst: Ich neige zu der Auffassung von Schreckenbach. Ich halte die Sache aber nach wie vor für nicht geklärt. Aus diesem Grunde behandle ich jeden Fisch so, als könne er Schmerzen empfinden. Da ich grundsätzlich mit dem Vorsatz angle, die gefangenen Fische zu verwerten, habe ich weder ein rechtliches, noch ein moralisches, besser ethisches Problem.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Gesetzen,sondern von deinem ""Glauben"" den du hier versuchst zu verbreiten in dem du erklärst-machst-tust.
> 
> Nur glaube ich nicht jedem Prediger der da vor meiner Tür steht und mir was erzählt,in diesem fall nicht die Tür sondern das Internet.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Sorry Schreibfehler.
> 
> Ps: Meine eine Oma hat es auf 107 gebracht,und mit 94 hat die noch Unkraut gezuppt und im Garten gewühlt ganz ohne hilfe.Aber ist ja auch wumpe.


Wie, sie hat das Unkraut nicht zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



			
				KoljaK schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grunde behandle ich jeden Fisch so, als könne er Schmerzen empfinden.


Wie gesagt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ethisch/moralisch diskutiert und dazu Fischen Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt und trotz dieser unterstellten Leidensfähigkeit selber noch angelt, ist ein unmenschlicher Barbar, der aus Selbstsucht und Rohheit handelt..


Kauf lieber Fische und/oder geh zu PETA.......


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Mit Verlaub, aber der gute KoljaK geht langsam auf die Nerven. Das ist VDSF-Polemik in Reinkultur. Meine Meinung!


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es bei den Tierschützern um reinen Glauben und Weltverbesserertum geht, kanste lange auf Argumente warten - die können ja keine haben...


Wer die Notwendigkeit Tiere mit Respekt zu behandeln nicht versteht, dem kann man nicht helfen. Richtig verstandener Tierschutz ist nichts anderes als dieser Respekt. Übrigens findest sich ähnliches in den meisten Ausführungen von Schreckenbach zu dieser Sache in ähnlicher Form.- Aber von dem pickt ihr euch ja auch nur raus, was euch in den Kram pasts.


----------



## Luku (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

eher argumentation nach der aktuellen gesetzeslage.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer ethisch/moralisch diskutiert und dazu Fischen Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt und trotz dieser unterstellten Leidensfähigkeit selber noch angelt, ist ein unmenschlicher Barbar, der aus Selbstsucht und Rohheit handelt..


Hört hört!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Zitiere wenigstens vollständig, wenn Du schon keine Argumente hast:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> KoljaK schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja, gestatte mir bitte folgende Frage, die ich wirklich ernst meine:

Wenn du zunächst erstmal annimmst, dass ein Fisch leidensfähig ist und deine Angelei damit rechtfertigst, dass du lediglich zum Nahrungswerwerb angelst ... interessiert mich mal, mit welcher Notwendigkeit du deine Nahrung in Form von selbstgeangeltem Fisch beschaffen musst.

Auf die Selbstversorgung ist man in einem Industriestaat, wie Deutschland, nicht angewiesen. Solcherlei Zwänge bestehen also nicht.

Bleibt also, dass du gern selbstgefangen Fisch verzehrst - es dir also Vergnügen bereitet. Damit bleibt für mich der Schluss, dass du zur Befriedigung eines Vergnügens einem offensichtlich leidensfähigen Lebewesen Leid zufügst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Deine Ganzen Ausführungen basieren auf den Ergebnissen von Rose und Schreckenbach. Nimm bitte zur Kenntnis, dass diese Untersuchungen umstritten sind.



Nimm Du bitte zur Kenntnis, dass ich die Ausführungen von Rose und Schreckenbach inhaltlich nicht kenne. Ich habe mir nie die Mühe gemacht sie zu lesen und habe das auch nicht vor. 

Ich bin durchaus in der Lage mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, beruhend auf meinen eigenen Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen unter Eineziehung dessen, dass es keine eiheitlich anerkannte wissenschaftliche Antwort gibt.
Und das bestimmt mein Handeln. Keine Studien und keine juristische Kleinkrämerei von wem auch immer. 

Wer von anderer Seite eine Rechtfertigung für sein Handeln sucht, hat sich nie mit sich selbst auseinandergesetzt. 

Und genau darum ist die verquere VDSF Ideologie vom Tierschützenden Angler genauso ein Hirngespinst, wie die gesellschaftliche Ächtung durch die Gesellschaft.

Der ist das im Grunde völlig egal, bis auf ein paar weltfremde Spinner, die meinen Tiere mit Menschen gleichstellen zu müssen. Und genau den paar Spinnern macht der VDSF noch den Hof.


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der ist das im Grunde völlig egal, bis auf ein paar weltfremde Spinner, die meinen Tiere mit Menschen gleichstellen zu müssen. Und genau den paar Spinnern macht der VDSF noch den Hof.



|good:


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es bei den Tierschützern um reinen Glauben und Weltverbesserertum geht, kanste lange auf Argumente warten - die können ja keine haben...




Du scheinst recht zu behalten.
Also reduziert sich die ganze Diskussion auf die eine kleine Frage, ob es ethisch vertretbar ist, Fische zu drillen und zu töten.
Da wir alle hier Angler sind und deshalb für unsere eigenen persönlichen Werte bzw. Vorstellung von Ethik und Moral diese Frage aber längst mit "JA" beantwortet haben, bleibt für einen Logiker nur der Umkehrschluss, dass Tierschutzfragen aus anglerischer Sicht unangebracht sind.
-> ergo: Ein Anglerverband sollte sich da raus halten
-> ergo: Jeder, der es ethisch anders sieht, sollte nicht angeln
-> ergo: Die ganze Diskussion hier ist überflüssig

Und jetzt werte ich es auch mal ethisch aus:
Basis für eine ethische Beurteilung kann nur die persönliche ethisch-moralische Grundeinstellung eines einzelnen sein bzw. das, was als wissenschaftlich nachweisbares Ergebnis zur Beeinflussung dieser Urteilsfindung zu Rate gezogen werden kann (hat wolkenkrieger schon vor Stunden klar zu machen versucht und musste sich dafür von KoljaK beschimpfen lassen). Nun, von meiner ethisch-moralischen Grundeinstellung her, die stark vom Christentum aber auch von den Naturreligionen beeinflusst ist, kann ich nichts Verwerfliches daran finden, über die mir untergeordneten Lebewesen zu bestimmen. Die Naturreligionen gehen sogar soweit, dass ein von Menschen getötet Tier nicht einfach getötet wurde, sondern sich für den/die Menschen geopfert hat. Da die Entstehungsgeschichte der Bibel mit höheren Kulturen verknüpft ist als die jeweiligen Naturreligionen, ergibt sich dort sowohl dieser Gedanke als auch die (weiter gehende) Verantwortung. Ein nicht nur jagender Mensch geht als weitere Entwicklungsstufe dazu über, Tiere zu halten und zu nutzen. Und all dies ist gesellschaftlich anerkannt (außer bei ein paar übertriebenen Spinnern like PETA), seit Jahrhunderten gelebte Wirklichkeit und dem menschlichen Naturursprung genauso entstammend wie über weite Zeiten seiner Existenz und zu geringen Teilen auch heute noch (über-)lebensnotwendiges Verhalten im Umgang des Menschen mit Tieren.


Und jetzt kommt eine Minderheit von 1,2% der Weltbevölkerung in einem Land dessen Fläche weniger als 1% der Gesamterdoberfläche ausmacht auf die Idee, in dem für sie geltenden winzigen Einzugsbereich ein Gesetz zu erlassen, dass entgegen aller historisch entwickelten Ethik-Grundsätze den Tierschutz zum Inhalt hat, und einer weiteren Minderheit dieser Minderheit, die auch noch im Sinne dieser uralten Grundsätzlichkeit der ethischen Menschheitsentwicklung mit Enthusiasmus und Engagement einer (Lieblings-)beschäftigung nachgeht, wird dieser abstruse Gedankenweg von oben aufdoktriniert.
Bis dann zu guter Letzt eine weitere Minderheit dieser letzten Minderheit ihre Zeit darein steckt, sowohl im faktischen wie auch im ethischen Sinne argumentativ und auf Basis vorliegender wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse eine, wenn ich es richtig sehe aus den zwei Boardies Luku und KoljaK bestehende ganz mindere Minderheit dieser letzten Minderheit,  zu überzeugen zu versuchen. :m

Jungs und Mädels, mit Verlaub:
Diese Diskussion ist lächerlich und überflüssig wie ein Kropf, wenn sie unter Anglern statt findet, die irgendwann in ihrem Leben schon mal einen Fisch gedrillt oder gar getötet haben.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der ist das im Grunde völlig egal, bis auf ein paar weltfremde Spinner, die meinen Tiere mit Menschen gleichstellen zu müssen. Und genau den paar Spinnern macht der VDSF noch den Hof.


Würde ich Fische mit Menschen gleichstellen, würde ich sie nicht angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du stellst die Leidensfähigkeit der Fische mit der von Menschen gleich, nicht Fische mit Menschen - ist aber faktisch das Gleiche.

Lies Dir dazu Wolkenkriegers Posting durch - auch wenn ich inzwischen nicht mehr glaube, dass Du Argumenten folgen kannst oder willst.

Was wieder nur einmal mehr zeigt, dass Du nicht willens oder fähig bist, vernünftig zu argumentieren und damit nicht satisfaktionsfähig.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du stellst die Leidensfähigkeit der Fische mit der von Menschen gleich, nicht Fische mit Menschen - ist aber faktisch das Gleiche.


Wann habe ich das getan. Ich habe nur geschrieben, dass die Frage der Leidensfähigkeit und Schmerzempfindung bei Fischen wissenschaftlich nicht abschließend geklärt ist. Dies schreibt Schreckenbach auch. Wo siehst du da einen Gleichstellung mit dem Menschen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Genau hier implizierst Du das:



			
				KoljaK  schrieb:
			
		

> Aus diesem Grunde behandle ich jeden Fisch so, als könne er Schmerzen empfinden.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau hier implizierst Du das:


Tue ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wer Schmerz mit Leiden gleichsetzt und deswegen anders mit Fischen  umgeht, weil sie Schmerz empfinden könnten, ist ein schlichter Heuchler....

Und wenn er trotz dieser von ihm befürchteten Möglichkeit noch angeln geht, zusätzlich ein aus Rohheit tierquälender Barbar, wenn er dann seinen Fisch nicht statt dessen kauft,..


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Schmerz mit Leiden gleichsetzt und deswegen anders mit Fischen  umgeht, weil sie Schmerz empfinden könnten, ist ein schlichter Heuchler....
> 
> Und wenn er trotz dieser von ihm befürchteten Möglichkeit noch angeln geht, zusätzlich ein aus Rohheit tierquälender Barbar, wenn er dann seinen Fisch nicht statt dessen kauft,..


Das ist völliger Unfug, bei jedem mal, wo du es wiederholst. Solange das Fangen der Fische dem Nahrungserwerb dient, ist das ganze ethisch unbedenklich. Bedenklich wird es erst, wenn es nicht mehr dem Nahrungserwerb dient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du kannst einen bereits getöteten Fisch kaufen und brauchst keinen noch nicht getöteten "zu quälen", nur weil Du angeln statt Fisch kaufen willst..

Deswegen bist Du nach Deinen Aussagen für mich ein aus Rohheit, zum eigenen Vergnügen handelnder Tierquäler...


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja,
Untermass zu fangen, lässt sich de fakto nicht ausschliessen.
Die gehören zurück.
Allein von daher ist Dein Ansatz falsch.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Das ist völliger Unfug, bei jedem mal, wo du es wiederholst. Solange das Fangen der Fische dem Nahrungserwerb dient, ist das ganze ethisch unbedenklich. Bedenklich wird es erst, wenn es nicht mehr dem Nahrungserwerb dient.


Nach Deiner ganz persönlichen ethischen Grundeinstellung, die Du ständig und immer wieder als allgemeingültig hinstellst, so, als gäbe es nur Dein Ethikempfinden und als sei dies ausschlaggebend für den Rest der Welt.
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du mein letztes Posting überhaupt durchgelesen hast. Bewusst geworden, was für einen kleinen Teil der Minderheit einer Minderheit von Minderheiten... Du darstellst, ist Dir jedenfalls nichts.

Nach meinem Ethikempfinden bist Du einfach nur skrupellos, weil Du wider besseren Gewissens eine Kreatur, von deren Leidensfähigkeit und Schmerzempfinden Du überzeugt bist, in ihrer tierlichen Freiheit einschränkst.
Das auf andere leidensfähige Kreaturen bezogen, ist genauso ethisch verwerflich wie Frösche aufblasen, Gänse stopfen, Hühner in Legebatterien quetschen und Kinder prügeln, nur halt auf einem anderen Niveau aber ethisch auf dem gleichen Level. Ethisch verwerflich natürlich nur für jemanden, der mein Ethikempfinden teilt, also immer abhängig vom Umfeld und den jeweils dort geltenden Normen.
So manche Spanier empfinden Stierkampf als ethisch OK, aber frag mal einen, der dorther kommt, wo Kühe heilig sind.:m
Einfach nur viel zu dünnes Eis, um sich in einer Sachdiskussion darauf zu bewegen...


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Sacht mal Leute...

Ihr habt doch wohl allesamt die Feile heiß...

Ne Diskussion ist das schon lange nicht mehr, nur noch ein aufeinander einknüppeln, sich mit Polemik unterster Schublade gegenseitig anranzen und bloß keinen mm vom eigenen Standpunkt abweichen...

Diskussion ist auf dem Niveau nicht mehr möglich.


Einfach nur noch peinlich was Ihr hier allesamt abliefert!

Als erwachsene Menschen solltet Ihr euch einfach nur schämen ÖFFENTLICH so miteinander umzugehen.

Ernst nehmen kann man das Kindergartegezicke ja wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nö, Steffen,

da bin ich ganz entspannt.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kolja,
> Untermass zu fangen, lässt sich de fakto nicht ausschliessen.
> Die gehören zurück.
> Allein von daher ist Dein Ansatz falsch.


Warum?


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ist das jetzt Provokation oder begreifst Du es wirklich nicht?


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst einen bereits getöteten Fisch kaufen und brauchst keinen noch nicht getöteten "zu quälen", nur weil Du angeln statt Fisch kaufen willst..


Darauf habe ich gewartet. Wenn ich den Fisch, den ich esse, nicht töte, tut es ein anderer. Da ich die Auffassung vertrete, das ein Angler den gefangenen Fisch schneller, schonender und zuverlässiger tötet, als dies bei industriellem Fischfang der Fall ist, ist es für mich absolut ethisch vertretbar, das Nahrungsmittel Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Provokation oder begreifst Du es wirklich nicht?


Wenn ich mir die zurückliegenden Beiträge so anschaue, bin ich wohl derjenige, der am wenigsten provoziert.


----------



## Honeyball (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Dann verstehe ich nicht, was an volkerma's Beitrag so schwer zu verstehen ist.
Wenn Deiner Meinung nach nur der Verzehr das "Leid" der Kreatur rechtfertigt, müsste Dir jeder von Dir gefangene, untermaßige und zurück gesetzte Fisch ziemliche ethische Gewissensbisse bereiten.


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, was an volkerma's Beitrag so schwer zu verstehen ist.
> Wenn Deiner Meinung nach nur der Verzehr das "Leid" der Kreatur rechtfertigt, müsste Dir jeder von Dir gefangene, untermaßige und zurück gesetzte Fisch ziemliche ethische Gewissensbisse bereiten.


Liest du auch die Beiträge, die älter als ein paar Stunden sind? - Ethisch vertretbar ist es - jedenfalls für mich -mit der Einstellung an das Gewässer zu gehen, die gefangenen Fische zu verwerten. Natürlich Fängt man dabei Fische, die zu klein oder aus anderen Gründen nicht verwertet werden können. Für die ethische Frage kommt es auf die Einstellung an, mit der ich angeln gehe. Aus diesem Grunde lehne ich Wettangeln und Angeln, bei dem von Vornherein klar ist, dass *alle Fische* zurückgesetzt werden, ab. Das habe ich jetzt aber schon zum x-ten mal klargestellt.


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Da sollten wir doch das besetzen mit untermassigen fischen verbieten und fordern,das ist doch nix als Tierquälerei und das sogar mit Vorsatz weil untermassige beißen ja auch meist viel öfter.

Hier wird also gewilligt ein Fisch mit Absicht Schmerz und Leid...auszusetzen,obwohl schon feststeht das er wieder zurück muss,also vorsätzliche Qual.

Also liebe VDSF Brüder und Schwestern Verbietet doch dieses vorsätzliche C&R,man kann auch massige fische kaufen und besetzen.

Ps: Die sind auch im Drill schon etwas Spaßiger,hat also auch gute seiten.

#6


----------



## Kxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Da sollten wir doch das besetzen mit untermassigen fischen verbieten und fordern,das ist doch nix als Tierquälerei und das sogar mit Vorsatz weil untermassige beißen ja auch meist viel öfter.
> 
> Hier wird also gewilligt ein Fisch mit Absicht Schmerz und Leid...auszusetzen,obwohl schon feststeht das er wieder zurück muss,also vorsätzliche Qual.
> 
> ...


Es ist überaus beruhigend, zu wissen, dass du im zukünftigen gemeinsamen Bundesverband nichts zu sagen haben wirst.
 |gutenach


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es ist überaus beruhigend, zu wissen, dass du im zukünftigen gemeinsamen Bundesverband nichts zu sagen haben wirst.
> |gutenach


 
Meinst Du???

Ich habe keine VDSF Ämter mehr was nicht heißt ich bin Schw...loß.

Und freu dich nicht zu früh,wer weiß ob deine Brüder überhaupt da hinkommen wo sie hin wollen.


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Koljak ist gegen Wettangeln.

Lest selber

http://www.af-buschhoven.de/

_***editiert***_

http://www.vdsf.de/
_
***editiert***_

Ganz nach VDSF Vorgaben


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und nun schnell auf die HP,und einige Sätze um ändern.

Ich liebe diese Heuchelei.


----------



## Debilofant (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@ gründler: Ich habe mal so rein vorsorglich 101 % Boardregelkonformität hergestellt.

Lesen kann/soll jeder selber, die Verlinkungen hast Du ja passend gesetzt.

Zur auf den Punkt verlinkten Pointe der Güteklasse (extraköstlich x extradelikat)² will ich aber nicht versäumen, hiermit meinen uneingeschränkt anerkennenden Glückwunsch auszusprechen: 

Was ein multiples DejaVu :vik:, wobei ich mich noch vage entsinnen konnte, schon einmal (vor lauter Unwissenheit |bla in dieselbe Kerbe getroffen zu haben:




Debilofant schrieb:


> @ KoljaK: Das Problem liegt meines Erachtens aber weit tiefer, als dass es nur die Frage betreffen würde, ob man so oder so zurechtdefinierte bzw. getarnte Wettfischen mit oder ohne Tarnung gut oder schlecht findet.
> 
> Es sind diese übergeordneten, hochtrabend moralisierenden und letztlich auf lupenreine Doppelmoral hinauslaufenden Maßstäbe, von denen u.a. das Verbot des (nicht den eigenen Umdefinitionen entsprechenden) sog. Wettfischens als eines von weit zahlreicheren Verboten und Einschränkungen abgeleitet wird.
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Fazit: Man sollte nicht allzuviel seiner kostbaren Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit in fragwürdig argumentierende Diskutanten investieren.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## ivo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

:q:q:q Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt. :q:q:q


----------



## Jose (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

was für ein schlitzohr, der vorsitzende...


----------



## gründler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ok und thx Debilofant.




Man gut das ich hier Ordner habe mit allen Vereinen Verbänden...+ Namen der Vorsitzenden.

Und man gut das Kolja sein Verein mit der Hp so frei ist und uns teilhaben läßt an Preisen (Pokalen) sowie ausgesteckten Plätzen..etc.beim Gemeinschaftsangeln.

Kann man da nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit durch verlieren?


Ich könnte fast für Wetten morgen ist die Hp abgeändert,weil das ja nun gar nicht VDSF konform ist,und überhaupt nicht in manches Weltbild past.

Vor allem wenn man gegen Wettangeln ist.

Du must auch jetzt nicht Rot werden Kolja,ich als Stipper/Ausrichter kann dich euch verstehen,Drillen macht halt Spaß. 



|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kolja, gestatte mir bitte folgende Frage, die ich wirklich ernst meine:
> 
> Wenn du zunächst erstmal annimmst, dass ein Fisch leidensfähig ist und deine Angelei damit rechtfertigst, dass du lediglich zum Nahrungswerwerb angelst ... interessiert mich mal, mit welcher Notwendigkeit du deine Nahrung in Form von selbstgeangeltem Fisch beschaffen musst.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch ein gern genommenes Argument von Leuten die Angeln verbieten wollen.
Die Gedanken warum die Aussage falsch ist habe ich mir also auch schon bei Beiträgen von Rhetrophil usw. gemacht.

Das Ergebnis war was ist wohl aus Tierschutzsicht und auch moralisch besser? 

Ein Fischkutter/Fischer fängt Fische in großen Netzen in denen sie ewig zappeln und Kämpfen, dabei gehen auch massig Fische (oder bei Langleinen auch Delphine und Schildkröten, ect.) ins Netz die nicht gefangen werden dürfen. Die Fische werden dann in einen Frachtraum geworfen wo sie ersticken, der Beifang wird tot oder halb tot über Bord geworfen. Es wird deutlich mehr gefangen als verbraucht wird, so das die überzähligen Fische weggeworfen werden, nachdem sie durch die halbe Welt kutschiert wurden mit vielen Emissionen, ect.

Von daher ist dann die Frage was ist besser, das zu unterstützen und fördern oder durch den eigenen Fang der Fische, einen kurzen Drill und einen schnellen Tot nach Betäubung (btw. wenn Fische eh keinen Schmerz empfinden dann ist das auch nicht notwendig, da sollten die Verbände also auch dringend gegen vorgehen um diese Vorschrift raus zu bekommen) und nur der Entnahme die man wirklich braucht, dafür zu sorgen das die industrielle Methode weniger Absatz erzielt und daher auch dieses Methoden weniger werden? 

Aus diesem Grund greift das Argument nicht das man die Fische auch im Laden kaufen kann, denn das Angeln ist die schonenste und beste Methode und dem Fischer oder dem Fischkutter weit überlegen in den Bereichen. Und es ist umweltfreundlicher. 
Das selbe Argument pro Angeln greift auch bei Deiner Frage, die ja das selbe Argument gegen den eigenen Fischfang bringt. Ein Argument mit dem man der großen Lobby der Angelgegner halt auf argumentativer Weise entgegentreten kann, und das mit einer Begründung die genau auf den Positionen fußt die sie ja angeblich vertreten.:q

Das nur mal so da Deine Frage ja auch dem Angeln an sich seinen (gesetzmäßig akzeptierten) Grund nimmt und weil nur mit Deiner Begründung das Angeln halt, bis zu einer Änderung der Lage nur noch sehr eingeschränkt möglich wäre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sacht mal Leute...
> 
> Ihr habt doch wohl allesamt die Feile heiß...
> 
> ...



Hallo Steffen,

der Eindruck könnte in der Tat entstehen.

Jedoch geht es hier um viel mehr als nur " Recht haben".

Es geht darum diese krude Gesinnung vom tierschützenden Angler zu bekämpfen.
Grade in VDSF Hoheitsgebieten greift diese unsinnige Ideologie, befeuert durch die Gehirnwäschen der noch unsinnigeren Sportfischerprüfung, immer mehr um sich.

Ganz nach Big Brother Manier ohne Gehirnnutzung am Wasser agieren. Ist ja alles schön ideologisch vorgekaut. 
Man sagt mir wann, warum und mit welcher Begründung ich Tiere quälen darf. Ist doch prima, muss ich nicht selbst denken und mich damit auseinandersetzen.

Marionetten ohne Gewissen. Brauch ich nicht, will ich auch nicht. 

Da kann man gar nicht genug um diskutieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein gern genommenes Argument von Leuten die Angeln verbieten wollen.
> Die Gedanken warum die Aussage falsch ist habe ich mir also auch schon bei Beiträgen von Rhetrophil usw. gemacht.
> 
> Das Ergebnis war was ist wohl aus Tierschutzsicht und auch moralisch besser?
> ...



Jein,

man kann seinen Fischbedarf beim örtlichen Fischzüchter erwerben. Die Fische leben in blitzsauberem Wasser, sauberer jedenfalls als sämtliche Flüsse bei uns in NRW. Sie sind gesund, haben die richtige Portionsgröße, leben bis zum recht schnllen Ende ganz prima.

Das ist eine echte Alternative.

Die Berufsfischerei beeindruckt das Kaufverhalten der Endkonsumenten kaum. Was nicht für die Küche gekauft wird, geht in die Futtermittelindustrie. Duch angeln schützt man keinen Fisch vorm Berufsfischer. 

Angeln ist weder die schonendste, noch die gesündeste, noch die Preiswerteste Methode, an Fisch zu kommen.

Aber es ist die spannendste, befriedigendste und ehrlichste.

Und genau das leugnet der VDSF. Und unsere Gegner sind leider nicht doof genug, das nicht zu bemerken.
Wenn sie sich denn überhaupt mal für uns interessieren.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ok und thx Debilofant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euer Problem verstehe ich nicht. Gemäß Definition des LFG NRW handelte es sich um ein Traditionsangeln (Königsfischen). Rechtlich schon einmal kein Problem. Bleibt nun also die Ethik-Frage. Nun für diejenigen, die es interessiert: Ich habe nicht um den Pokal mitgeangelt. Die tue ich schon seit Jahren aus den genannten Gründen heraus nicht mehr. Aber – und das wird jetzt vielleicht das Weilbild einiger Leute zerstören. Ich verbiete es anderen nicht zu tun. Aber nicht nur das. Ich führe diese Traditionsfischen durch obwohl ich dem nichts abgewinnen kann, alleine weil die Mehrheit unserer Mitglieder dies wünscht. – Unglaublich was. Wenn ihr euch die Mühe gemacht hättet alle Beiträge dieses Stranges zu lesen, hättet ihr auch relativ am Anfang des Stranges lesen können, dass ich anderen Anglern nicht vorschreibe wie sie zu angeln haben, ich bestimmte Praktiken aber für mich persönlich ablehne. Hier bewahrheitet sich mal wieder: „Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.“ 

Im Übrigen finde ich es gut, dass unsere Homepage so großen Anklang findet. #6


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Mann kann es sich auch schön reden...

Und sehr wohl hatte deine Argumentation das Ziel deine Interpretation anderen aufzuzwingen!


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Und man gut das Kolja sein Verein mit der Hp so frei ist und uns teilhaben läßt an Preisen (Pokalen) sowie ausgesteckten Plätzen..etc.beim Gemeinschaftsangeln.
> 
> Kann man da nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit durch verlieren?
> 
> ...



Und ist sie geändert?- Ich nehme es mal vorweg. Sie ist nicht geändert. Warum nicht?- Weil dir lieber Gründler offenbar der rechtliche Unterschied zwischen einem Wettangeln und einem Gemeinschaftsfischen (Traditionsfischen) nach dem LFG NRW offenbar nicht bekannt ist.

Gegen Gemeinschaft/ Traditionsfischen hat der RhFV noch nie etwas gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil, er führt sie sogar selber durch. Ja, so schlimm sind die aus den Regionalverbänden des VDSF.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hallo gründler,

dank deiner Verlinkung weiss ich nun endlich, wie der Mensch aussieht, der nach Benedikt Papst werden kann.

Er ist ja jetzt schon unfehlbar.

Um es mit den Worten eines "Unfehlbaren" zu sagen.

Liebe Grüße,
euer Wiederanfänger


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



ivo schrieb:


> Mann kann es sich auch schön reden...
> 
> Und sehr wohl hatte deine Argumentation das Ziel deine Interpretation anderen aufzuzwingen!


Nein, hatte sie nicht. Jedenfalls nicht über den zwanglosen Zwang des besseren Argumentes hinaus. Es wird nur ständig versuch, mir unterzujubeln, dass ich es anderen aufzwingen will. Brauchst du noch einen besseren Nachweis für meine Toleranz, als dass ich die Traditionsfischen unseres Vereins beibehalte, obwohl ich sie nicht brauche und auch gut ohne sie auskäme? – Ich sag ja, für manche bricht jetzt ein Weltbild zusammen. Es gibt etwas außerhalb von Schwarz und Weis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich finde, wir sind in einer sehr gefährlichen Phase der Diskussion. 

Zwar kann man hier die Phrase: "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen" anführen, sollte dabei aber die Richtung sehr genau im Auge behalten.

Ich finde es Klasse, dass es in Koljas Verein Wettfischen mit Platzauslosung und Preisen gibt. Es sollten viel mehr Vereine dem Verband den Mittelfinger zeigen und die ideologisch verblendeten Funktionäre (es gibt auch andere) zum Teufel jagen.

Ich fände es aber noch besser, wenn Kolja dann auch dazu stehen würde, anstatt sich in die Formulierung " Traditionsfischen" zu flüchten. Hat er gar nicht nötig, er tut in dem Fall genau das richtige.

Und wenn er klipp und klar zum Ausdruck bringen würde, dass er sich nicht nur durch mehr oder weniger verklausulierte Taten gegen die Ideologie des VDSF wendet, sondern auch in Wort und Argumentation.

Denn genau die Einstellung von Kolja zum Wettfischen - es selbst zwar nicht für gut befinden, es anderen aber auch nicht verbieten-  resp, in dem Fall sogar ermöglichen, ist es doch, was wir in Anglerdeutschland schmerzlich vermissen. 

Bei aller berechtigten Kritik an Kolja, sollte diese seinen Worten gelten und nicht seine im Prinzip richtigen Taten gegen ihn verwendet werden.


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Red dich nicht raus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Jaja, ein "Gemeinschafts/Traditionsfischen" ist erlaubt - auch wenn dabei Pokale und Plätze ausgeangelt werden - ein tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln, bei dem die Fische entsprechend verwertet oder umgesetzt werden, dagegen nicht.

Das ist nicht nur beim VDSF die pure Heuchelei, sondern auch bei Dir.

Und da gehts mir gar nicht ums rechtliche, sondern ums ethisch/moralische. 

Und Deine heuchlerische Einstellung dazu beweist Du damit genauso, wie auch indem Du Fische angelst, obwohl Du nicht für Dich persönlich nicht ausschliesst, dass sie leiden könnten..

Ich hab das ja schon des öfteren geschrieben, dass ich Dich nicht für satisfaktionsfähig halte.

Schade, dass sich das immer wieder bestätigt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

PS:
Ich finde es klasse, wenn sich Angler treffen, zusammen angeln, dabei auch Fische wiegen, messen und zählen.

Und ob das nun Gemeinschafts-, Traditions-, oder Wettangeln ist, ist mir komplett latte.

Was mich aber nur ankoxxt, ist diese Heuchlei sowohl vom VDSF wie auch von Anglern, die diese krude VDSF-Philosophie mittragen..


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sind in einer sehr gefährlichen Phase der Diskussion.
> 
> Zwar kann man hier die Phrase: "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen" anführen, sollte dabei aber die Richtung sehr genau im Auge behalten.
> 
> ...


Danke Ralle!
Noch ein Wort zu der Unterscheidung Wettangeln/ Traditionsfischen:

Aus ethischer Sicht unterscheidet sich beides m. E. nicht im Geringsten. Rechtlich ist es aber sehr wohl ein Unterschied. Natürlich ist das eine Doppelmoral. Jede, Angler, wie nicht Angler hat sich aber nun mal an die gesetzlichen Regel zu halten. Aus diesem Grunde können in NRW keine Wettangeln durchgeführt werden. 

Die ethische Sichtweise auf die Dinge ist eine, im Wesentlichen persönlich begründete. Es ist völlig in Ordnung, wenn man andere versucht von seinen ethischen Vorstellungen zu überzeugen. Verbote, in der Regel also Gesetze, können aber nur dann ethisch begründet werden, wenn darüber weitestgehender Konsens in der Gesellschaft besteht oder zumindest eine breite Mehrheit vorhanden ist. Wenn ihr meine Beiträge zumindest mit derselben Aufmerksamkeit gelesen hättet, wie die über mich, hättet ihr problemlos feststellen können, dass ich keinem was verbieten will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Danke Ralle!
> Noch ein Wort zu der Unterscheidung Wettangeln/ Traditionsfischen:
> 
> Aus ethischer Sicht unterscheidet sich beides m. E. nicht im Geringsten. Rechtlich ist es aber sehr wohl ein Unterschied. Natürlich ist das eine Doppelmoral. Jede, Angler, wie nicht Angler hat sich aber nun mal an die gesetzlichen Regel zu halten. Aus diesem Grunde können in NRW keine Wettangeln durchgeführt werden.
> ...



Kolja, es reicht in unserer Gesellschaft nicht mehr, niemandem etwas verbieten zu wollen. Es finden sich zig tausend andere, die das gerne übernehmen. 
Man muss sich davon distanzieren, dagegen ankämpfen.

Und das ist alleroberste Pflicht eines Verbandes. 
Und das versagt der VDSF nicht nur auf ganzer Linie, sondern stützt die kruden Moralvorstellungen noch.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

so langsam grenzt es an bashing was hier geschieht.

dennoch...

fast jeder angelverein führt traditionsangeln im rahmen der gültigen gesetze durch. zur förderung von gemeinschaft und blablabla.. (vdsf geblabber wenn ihr so wollt)

selbst beim wertungsangeln in berlin gab es rechtliche bedenken die aber ausgeräumt werden konnten.
kann als vorbild für ganz deutshland gellten.....zu berücksichtigen sind da aber auch landesgesetze.

im grunde hat der vdsf klar stellung bezogen.
meines erachtens soll vor allem das profi- wertungsangeln verboten werden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Koljak ist gegen Wettangeln.



Ist doch kein Wettangeln! Es ist Abangeln. Abangeln!

Die Pokale gabs für die schönsten Trainingshosen :q


Oder mit den Worten eines H. Simpson: Nukular! Das Wort heißt N u k u l a r!


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jaja, ein "Gemeinschafts/Traditionsfischen" ist erlaubt - auch wenn dabei Pokale und Plätze ausgeangelt werden - ein tierschutzgerechtes Wettangeln, bei dem die Fische entsprechend verwertet oder umgesetzt werden, dagegen nicht.
> 
> Das ist nicht nur beim VDSF die pure Heuchelei, sondern auch bei Dir.
> 
> ...


Da sind wir nun einmal definitiv unterschiedlicher Auffassung. Ich finde es gerade nicht heuchlerisch zu akzeptieren, dass die Frage des Schmerzempfindens noch nicht abschließend geklärt ist und das Angeln vor diesem Hintergrund mit Bedacht und Respekt durchzuführen. Ich finde es heuchlerisch wider besseren Wissens einfach so zu tun, als wäre die Frage zum Schmerzempfinden abschließend geklärt. - Wie gesagt, da sind wir halt einfach unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Am allerwichtigsten fände ich es aber, wenn all diejenigen, die sich hier so aufregen, mal ihren Hinter bewegen und sich aktiv an dem Willensbildungsprozess in den Landes-/ Regionalverbänden beteiligen würden. Im Forum posten ändert die Verbandspolitik nämlich nicht. Wer nicht zu Versammlungen geht, stimmt letztlich allem zu.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> so langsam grenzt es an bashing was hier geschieht.


Was stört es den Mond, dass ihn der Wolf anheult.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> so langsam grenzt es an bashing was hier geschieht.



falscher begriff...

eher mobbing.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja, ich finde es gut, dass du deinen Vereinskollegen das Traditionsangeln ermöglichst und finde es auch anerkennenswert, dass du im Rahmen deiner Meinung eben nicht daran teil nimmst.

Aber auch du musst doch zugeben, dass Traditionsangeln, Königsfischen, An- und Abangeln oder eben Wettfischen nur Wortklauberei ist.

Faktisch ist alles das selbe. Das nun der Gesetzgeber dort Unterschiede macht, ist doch nur dem Umstand geschuldet, dass er eben selbst erkennen musste, sich in eine Sackgasse manövriert zu haben.

Die besser Lösung - und mit Verlaub auch die rechtssicherste - wäre doch, entweder jede Art dieser Veranstaltung zu verbieten oder sie zu erlauben.

Das, was momentan praktiziert wird, ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch und bringt mehr Unsicherheit als Sicherheit.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hallo Kolja,

ich möchte mich für das empfundene Mobbing enschuldigen.

Das war nicht das, was ich aussagen wollte.

Es wird von dir und Luku falsch aufgefasst.

Es ging mir darum klar zu stellen,
das aus meiner Sicht keine 2te Meinung neben deiner bestehen kann.

Das ist aber eine der Grundvoraussetzungen für eine Diskussion.

Also noch einmal.

Ich habe nicht und werde nie Mobbing betreiben.

Das ist nämlich gaaaaaaaaanz schlechtes Niveau.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kolja, ich finde es gut, dass du deinen Vereinskollegen das Traditionsangeln ermöglichst und finde es auch anerkennenswert, dass du im Rahmen deiner Meinung eben nicht daran teil nimmst.
> 
> Aber auch du musst doch zugeben, dass Traditionsangeln, Königsfischen, An- und Abangeln oder eben Wettfischen nur Wortklauberei ist.
> 
> ...



in der tat ist es nicht schwarz oder weiss, sondern grau.

rechtssicherheit besteht, jeder angelverein darf gemeinschaftsangeln zur tradition etc. durchführen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> rechtssicherheit besteht,



Achso? Dann dürfte es dir ja ein Leichtes sein, mir hier eine verbindliche, weil gesetzlich verankerte, unterscheidbare Definition der Begriffe Traditionsfischen, Anangeln, Abangeln, Hegefischen, Königsfischen, Wertungsangeln und Wettfischen zu präsentieren.

Ganz ernsthaft jetzt und weder ironisch noch sonstwie anstößig gemeint.

Und nein, ich meine nicht die Auslegung der Begriffe durch eine VDSF-Definition, sondern so richtig Texte mit Pragraphen, Absätzen und Unterpunkten. Also das, was ich einem Richter bzw. Staatsanwalt vor den Latz knallen kann, damit der dann sagt "Oh! Natürlich! Da haben Sie natürlich vollkommen Recht!"


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Und ist sie geändert?- Ich nehme es mal vorweg. Sie ist nicht geändert. Warum nicht?- Weil dir lieber Gründler offenbar der rechtliche Unterschied zwischen einem Wettangeln und einem Gemeinschaftsfischen (Traditionsfischen) nach dem LFG NRW offenbar nicht bekannt ist.
> 
> Gegen Gemeinschaft/ Traditionsfischen hat der RhFV noch nie etwas gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil, er führt sie sogar selber durch. Ja, so schlimm sind die aus den Regionalverbänden des VDSF.


 
Ich glaube du weißt nicht viel über mich.

Ich glaube auch du hast es nicht verstanden was wo wie,ist aber auch egal.Ich habe als langjähriger im Amt stehender keine Ahnung davon,ich habe auch keine Ahnung davon wann wo wer wie die ganzen Fischen Ausrichtet...etc.

Ich habe zwar Jahrelang für den VDSF getan gemacht aber viel hängengeblieben ist da nicht,darum hab ich dich ja.

Laut VDSF ist das Abstecken Auslosen,Preise Ehrungen vergeben...nicht das was der VDSF will.

Nochmal zur info,ich richte selber aus und das nicht nur auf Vereinsbasis,ich kenne die Gesetze nur zu gut,habe den fall Hannover begleitet und mir auch sonst schon öfter den Arsch im Gericht platt gehockt für uns Angler.

Aber eins kann ich nicht ab,leute wie du die unser Hobby madig machen mit Heuchelei und besserwisserrei.

Und wenn man es ganz hart sieht ist euer Abangeln nicht so wie der VDSF/Finanzamt.... das möchte,ob er es duldet ist was anderes,fakt ist du vergibst Preise steckst Plätze ab,das reicht schon aus um dich vorn Richter zu ziehen.

Aber lass gut sein besser ist ich laß dich in ruhe und du mich,ich gönne euch auch die Drills und die Pokale,nur tue mir ein gefallen lehn dich nicht zu weit raus,hier lesen nämlich leute mit die du niemals vermuten würdest.


Ach und auch ich finde es gut das du deinen Mitgliedern dieses ermöglichst und begrüße das sehr.Und das meine ich ernst,unabhängig davon das wir in manchen bereichen anders ticken. 
|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein,
> 
> man kann seinen Fischbedarf beim örtlichen Fischzüchter erwerben. Die Fische leben in blitzsauberem Wasser, sauberer jedenfalls als sämtliche Flüsse bei uns in NRW. Sie sind gesund, haben die richtige Portionsgröße, leben bis zum recht schnllen Ende ganz prima.
> 
> ...


Selbst nach merhmaligen Lesen komme ich immer noch nicht drauf. Ralle... ist das Ironie oder Sarkasmus?


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kolja, ich finde es gut, dass du deinen Vereinskollegen das Traditionsangeln ermöglichst und finde es auch anerkennenswert, dass du im Rahmen deiner Meinung eben nicht daran teil nimmst.
> 
> Aber auch du musst doch zugeben, dass Traditionsangeln, Königsfischen, An- und Abangeln oder eben Wettfischen nur Wortklauberei ist.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ich kann mich sogar noch genau an die Einführung bzw. Änderung des LFG NRW erinnern. Ich war damals Student in Bonn, als erste Gerüchte aufkamen, es sollte jedwedes Pokalangeln verboten werden. Ich beschaffte mir daraufhin über die Uni den Gesetzesentwurf. Aus diesem ging eine Differenzierung zwischen Wett- und Traditionsangeln jedoch nicht hervor. Ich wandte mich daraufhin an den zuständigen Ausschuss und erhielt Ausschussprotokolle, aus denen hervorging, dass Traditionsfischen nicht gemeint seien. Aus dem Gesetzeswortlaut ergibt sich dies freilich nicht. Ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass damals erheblich Stimmung gegen Angler gemacht wurde. Die Sache habe ich damals nicht weiter verfolgt, weil jedenfalls die Angelveranstaltungen unseres Vereins nicht betroffen waren. Gewundert hatte ich mich über diese unnütze Unterscheidung aber dennoch. M. E. hat der Landtag in NRW aufgrund Intervention der, dem VDSF angeschlossenen Regionalverbände, das Verbot für Traditionsangeln gelockert. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass meine Erinnerung an damals eher nebulös ist. Es war damals aber eine für Angler insgesamt unerfreuliche Situation. Die Grünen waren seit 1990 frisch im Landtag und mehrheitlich keine Freunde des Angelns eingestellt. Zwar gab es auch schon damals Angler bei den grünen Landtagsabgeordneten, die hatten es aber schwer, sich gegen die Sandalenfraktion durchzusetzen. 

Kurzum: Die Unterteilung ist aus rein politischen Motiven geboren und sachlich unbegründet. Daran besteht für mich kein Zweifel. Zum damaligen Zeitpunk war es aber vermutlich schwer mehr für die Angler herauszuholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Zum damaligen Zeitpunk war es aber vermutlich schwer mehr für die Angler herauszuholen.


Wenn man in einem Rennen auf einen lahmen Gaul wie den anglerfeindlichen VDSF setzt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht als erster durchs Ziel geht..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Zumindest in Bayern sind alle Arten von Angelwettbewerb durch den Gesetzgeber prinzipiell unmöglich gemacht worden. 

Der Grund liegt in der Entnahmepflicht in Kombination mit den Fanglimits. Wenn der Angler pro Woche nur 1 Hecht aus dem Gewässer entnehmen darf und der erste gefangene Hecht dummerweise 50 cm groß ist, hat man Pech gehabt, denn den 1 Minute später gefangenen Meterhecht muss man wieder zurücksetzen. Und den 50er während so einer Massenveranstaltung wenn vielleicht noch die Lokalpresse vor Ort ist wieder zurückzusetzen, riskiert niemand.

Traditionsangeln sind darum heute gemütliche Angelrunden beim Bier und der Gewinner weiß selbst nur zu gut, dass es Glück war und nicht Können, dass er auf dem Treppchen steht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> ich möchte mich für das empfundene Mobbing enschuldigen.
> 
> ...


Deine Entschuldigung nehme ich an. 

Ich akzeptiere andere Meinungen, wie deine. Das hält mich aber natürlich nicht davon ab, weiter meinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. An keiner Stelle in meinen Beiträgen habe ich geschrieben, wie ein anderer außer mir zu angeln hat. Es gibt wohl kaum etwas individuelleres, als die Vorstellung davon, was ethisch vertretbar ist oder nicht. 

Ganz bewusst habe ich in einem früheren Beitrag die drei Ebenen unterschieden. Es gibt eine rechtliche, eine ethische und eine politische Ebene. 

Die Rechtliche Ebene ist recht klar vorgegeben. Die ethische höchst problematisch, weil man hier kein Konsens besteht und auch nicht erreichbar erscheint. Bleibt also die politische Ebene. Auf politischer Ebene sollte taktisch sinnvoll agiert werden. Dies kann auch mal bedeuten bei einem kaum kontrollierbaren Punkt nachzugeben um an anderer Stelle für Erleichterung zu sorgen. 

Das Wahlvolk der Verbandsvorstände - also wir - können dann bei jeder Wahl entscheiden wen wir wählen und wen nicht. Nur sollten dann gerade auch die Kritiker der Vorstandspolitik bei den Wahlen auch antreten und im Zweifel bereit sein entsprechende Ämter zu übernehmen. Dafür will ich unabhängig von Auffassungen zu Detailfragen werden. Dieses Problem besteht auch unabhängig von der Anzahl der Verbände. Denn wer stellt den sicher, dass der DAV auch morgen noch dieselben Thesen vertritt, wie morgen? Politik ist nicht abhängig von dem Namen des Verbandes, sondern von den jeweiligen Personen. Man sollte sich daher weniger um die Anzahl der Verbände sorgen, als viel mehr um echte Konkurrenz bei entsprechenden Vorstand- und Präsidiumswahlen. Wie oft kommt es denn da zu Kampfabstimmung? - Wenn aber keine Wahlalternativen vorhanden sind, ist die betriebene Verbandspolitik eben alternativlos! – Erst wenn die etablierten Vorstands- und Präsidiumsmitglieder um ihre Wiederwahl kämpfen müssen, werden sie auf die Basis hören. Dies gilt für jede, der hier vertretenen Positionen.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem Rennen auf einen lahmen Gaul wie den anglerfeindlichen VDSF setzt, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht als erster durchs Ziel geht..


Der Gaul ist aber nicht der VDSF, sondern die handelnden Personen und die kann man ja mit Mehrheiten austauschen. So hat jede Gruppierung den Vorstand, des es verdient.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zumindest in Bayern sind alle Arten von Angelwettbewerb durch den Gesetzgeber prinzipiell unmöglich gemacht worden.
> 
> Der Grund liegt in der Entnahmepflicht in Kombination mit den Fanglimits. Wenn der Angler pro Woche nur 1 Hecht aus dem Gewässer entnehmen darf und der erste gefangene Hecht dummerweise 50 cm groß ist, hat man Pech gehabt, denn den 1 Minute später gefangenen Meterhecht muss man wieder zurücksetzen. Und den 50er während so einer Massenveranstaltung wenn vielleicht noch die Lokalpresse vor Ort ist wieder zurückzusetzen, riskiert niemand.
> 
> Traditionsangeln sind darum heute gemütliche Angelrunden beim Bier und der Gewinner weiß selbst nur zu gut, dass es Glück war und nicht Können, dass er auf dem Treppchen steht.


Mir würden solchen Angelrunden Spaß machen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Mir würden solchen Angelrunden Spaß machen.


 
Machen sie auch. Man darf nur nicht glauben, hier ginge es um einen Wettkampf. Entscheidend ist, dass das Bier kalt ist, und nicht wie groß die gefangenen Fische sind. #6

Damit wäre dann auch der gelebte Unterschied zwischen Traditions- und Wettkampfangeln erklärt.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Achso? Dann dürfte es dir ja ein Leichtes sein, mir hier eine verbindliche, weil gesetzlich verankerte, unterscheidbare Definition der Begriffe Traditionsfischen, Anangeln, Abangeln, Hegefischen, Königsfischen, Wertungsangeln und Wettfischen zu präsentieren.
> 
> Ganz ernsthaft jetzt und weder ironisch noch sonstwie anstößig gemeint.
> 
> Und nein, ich meine nicht die Auslegung der Begriffe durch eine VDSF-Definition, sondern so richtig Texte mit Pragraphen, Absätzen und Unterpunkten. Also das, was ich einem Richter bzw. Staatsanwalt vor den Latz knallen kann, damit der dann sagt "Oh! Natürlich! Da haben Sie natürlich vollkommen Recht!"



ganz ehrlich....in meinem landesverband / bundesland habe ich kein problem damit. natürlich wird sicherlich ein experte aber auch da wieder gesetze finden um selbst traditionsangeln zu verbieten....wenn man will. diese chance besteht ohne zweifel.

mit ein grund warum ich nicht weniger gesetze/ regeln fordere sondern ganz einfach eindeutigere gesetze. steht übrigens auch schon irgendwo in diesem ganzen wust von beiträgen. und somit klar gegen ralle 24 der anglerische freiheit will..bis zum bundestierschutzgesetz. die problematik dann haben kolja und ich auch schon erläutert.  

werde mich aber nun hüten mir die verordnungen und gesetze "deines" bundeslandes zu studieren.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Deine Entschuldigung nehme ich an.
> 
> Ich akzeptiere andere Meinungen, wie deine. Das hält mich aber natürlich nicht davon ab, weiter meinen Standpunkt zu vertreten. An keiner Stelle in meinen Beiträgen habe ich geschrieben, wie ein anderer außer mir zu angeln hat. Es gibt wohl kaum etwas individuelleres, als die Vorstellung davon, was ethisch vertretbar ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...



und nicht zu vergessen.
das was heute in der satzung geschrieben steht kann theorethisch morgen per beschluss wieder geändert werden.

wie gesagt...ein wenig vertrauen gehört auch dazu.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich....in meinem landesverband / bundesland habe ich kein problem damit.



Ich will nicht wissen, ob du in deinem Bundesland ein problem damit hast. Ich will ganz klare gesetzestexte von dir lesen, die den Unterschied ganz eindeutig fest legen.

Du bist derjenige, der immer wieder Fakten in den Raum wirfst - und jetzt fordere ich dich auf, diese auch mit greifbarer Substanz zu füllen.

*Also nicht mehr schwafeln, sondern ganz klar Gesetztestexte rezitieren!*


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, ob du in deinem Bundesland ein problem damit hast. Ich will ganz klare gesetzestexte von dir lesen, die den Unterschied ganz eindeutig fest legen.
> 
> Du bist derjenige, der immer wieder Fakten in den Raum wirfst - und jetzt fordere ich dich auf, diese auch mit greifbarer Substanz zu füllen.
> 
> *Also nicht mehr schwafeln, sondern ganz klar Gesetztestexte rezitieren!*




sorry, ich lass mich aller höchsten drum bitten , aber nicht auffordern.

aber auch diese bitte werde ich nicht nachkommen, da diese eh zerpflückt wird und es somit wieder ins uferlose geht.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> aber auch diese bitte werde ich nicht nachkommen, da diese eh zerpflückt wird und es somit wieder ins uferlose geht.



Nein, du kommst dieser Bitte/Aufforderung nicht nach, weil du es schlicht nicht kannst!

*Also fasel nichts von Rechtssicherheit - die gibt es nämlich nicht!*


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nein, du kommst dieser Bitte/Aufforderung nicht nach, weil du es schlicht nicht kannst!
> 
> *Also fasel nichts von Rechtssicherheit - die gibt es nämlich nicht!*



nun gut, wenn dies deine schlussfolgerung ist.
warum werden dann wettangeln im dav gebiet durchgeführt wenn es keine rechtssicherheit gibt?
somit bewegt ihr euch in einer grauzone. korrekt?

falls dies korrekt ist. warum wird dann der vdsf verflucht wenn dieser rechtssicherheit in seinem verband durchsetzt?
im grunde ist es doch das was du forderst.

nein, mom...du forderst schwarz oder weiss. wettangeln verboten oder nicht ..ohne ausnahmen.

warum eigentlich keine ausnahmen?


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, ob du in deinem Bundesland ein problem damit hast. Ich will ganz klare gesetzestexte von dir lesen, die den Unterschied ganz eindeutig fest legen.
> 
> Du bist derjenige, der immer wieder Fakten in den Raum wirfst - und jetzt fordere ich dich auf, diese auch mit greifbarer Substanz zu füllen.
> 
> *Also nicht mehr schwafeln, sondern ganz klar Gesetztestexte rezitieren!*


Zumindest für NRW kann ich sagen, dass sich aus dem Gesetz nicht einmal eine solche Differenzierung gibt. Der Gesetzeswortlaut dazu heißt wie folgt:

§50
(1) [...]
(2) Wettfischen ist verboten. Als Wettfischen gilt eine Fischereiliche Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich oder überwiegend den Zweck verfolgt, unter einer Vielzahl von Teilnehmern durch Vergleich des unter festgelegten Bedingungen erzielten Fangergebnisses eine Rangfolge zu ermitteln.

Am Punkt „ausschließlich oder überwiegend“ wird jetzt angesetzt. Traditionsfischen dienen nämlich überwiegend als geselliges Ereignis in vertrauter Runde (etwas platt formuliert). Wenn also die Teilnahme auf die Vereinsmitglieder beschränkt ist und der ausgegebene Preis lediglich von symbolischer Bedeutung ist, dient das Ganze eben weder ausschließlich, noch überwiegend dem Wettkampf. Es dient in erster Linie der Geselligkeit.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> (2) Am Punkt „ausschließlich oder überwiegend“ wird jetzt angesetzt. Traditionsfischen dienen nämlich überwiegend als geselliges Ereignis in vertrauter Runde (etwas platt formuliert).


 
Damit sind Gemeinschaftsfischen ohne Bierausschank sozusagen verboten. Das passt scho :q

Aber Spass beiseite: U.a. deshalb gibt's ja die berühmten Hegefischen, bei denen dann faktisch als Nebensache jemand die Siegermedaille umgehängt bekommt ...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> nun gut, wenn dies deine schlussfolgerung ist.
> warum werden dann wettangeln im dav gebiet durchgeführt wenn es keine rechtssicherheit gibt?
> somit bewegt ihr euch in einer grauzone. korrekt?
> 
> ...



Nochmal: winde dich nicht wie ein Aal, sondern belege deine Feststellung, es gäbe Rechtssicherheit dadurch, dass du eben diese mit Gesetztestexten beweist.

Und komm mir nicht mit VDSF oder DAV - diese von dir deklarierte Rechtssicherheit hat nichts mit einem Verband zu tun, sondern mit einem schlichten Gesetzestext.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Ganz bewusst habe ich in einem früheren Beitrag die drei Ebenen unterschieden. Es gibt eine rechtliche, eine ethische und eine politische Ebene.



Das ist völlig richtig. Aber das sind keine drei voneinander unabhängige Ebenen, sondern eine Kette.

Ausgangspunkt ist die ethisch/moralische Ebene. Hier bilden sich Ideologien. Sehr viele unserer Gesetze, wie die der Menschenrechte, basieren auch auf Ideologien, sind unverzichtbar für unsere Geselschaft und wertvoll und erhaltenswert.
Denn sie sicher das funktionieren einer Gesellschaft, die persönliche Freiheit soweit damit niemandem Schaden zugefügt wird und sind Grundlage für unser gesamtes Rechtssystem.

Diese Ideologien wurden in die nächste Ebene getragen, die politische. Hier wurden Mehrheiten gebildet und als Gesetze verabschiedet.

Und damit sind wir bei der rechtlichen Ebene, die die Überwachung dieser Gesetze zur Aufgabe hat, sowie die Ahndung von Verstößen. 

So weit, so gut.

Problematisch wird diese Kette dann, wenn eine Ideologie nicht mehr zum funktionieren der Gesellschaft beiträgt, sondern um Willen und Ansicht einzelner Gruppen, der gesamten Gesellschaft aufzuzwingen. Wenn diese Gruppe Einfluß genug hat, ihre Ideologe in der Politik zu verankern und zum Diskussionsthema zu machen. 
Kann man bei grundsätzlichen ethisch/morlaischen Fragen durchaus davon ausgehen, dass diese von der breiten Mehrheit getragen werden, ist die Umsetzung in Gesetze durch die Politik sicher richtig.
Schaffen es Minderheiten, Ihre Ideologie in der Politik zu verankern, ist das Brandgefährlich. Hier stellt sich nämlich nicht mehr die Frage nach der Mehrheit, sondern ausschließlich nach Lobbyismus und Seilschaften.
Dem einzelnen ist es nicht mehr möglich, dagegen anzugehen. Jeder Versuch, von innen heraus etwas zu ändern scheitert von vornherein an der gewachsenen, verflzten Struktur. Sowohl in Verbänden, als auch in der Politik. Wie schon in der Kommunalpolitik auf unterster Ebene, so hat man auch in den Verbänden als Querdenker oder Reformer keinerlei Chance. Man kommt gar nicht erst in die Möglichkeit, von einer Mehrheit der Bürger gewählt zu werden.

Und genauso ist es auch beim VDSF ( DAV kann ich nicht beurteilen). Wenn man gegen den internen Mainstream schwimmt, geht man unter. 
Das ist nicht zuletzt auch ein Grund, warum sich so viele Angler nicht mehr für die Verbandsarbeit interessieren, warum selbst die wenigen engagierten nach kurzer Zeit das Handtuch werfen. Das ist auch der Grund für die zunehmende Wahlverweigerung der Bürger in der Politik. 
Man kann wählen wen man will, am Ende sind es immer hochgehobene Lobbyistenvertreter.

Man lässt die halt machen und hofft, noch möglichst lange so angeln zu können wie man möchte, oder eben nicht erwischt zu werden.

Und die Herren Funktionäre sitzen mit fettem Hintern in ihren Stühlen, oder verausgaben sich bei dem vergeblichen Versuch etwas vernünftiges zu bewirken.

Gewürzt wird das Ganze noch von Mitläufern, wie unserem guten Luku ( nein, Du bist nicht alleine, davon gibt es tausende) die zwar auch nix tun, aber alles gut finden was von oben diktiert wird. Von Leuten, die so sehr Ihrer Eigenverantwortung entwöhnt sind, dass sie auf Punkt und Komma vorgeschrieben haben wollen, wie sie sich wann zu verhalten haben, und dann auch noch in welcher Reihenfolge.

Und darum ist dei Fusion der beiden Verbände die potenzierung von Bevormundung und Verbotsvorschriften.
Die letzte Bastion zur Verhinderung selbiger, nämlich die Konkurrenzsituation, ist damit hinweggefegt. Der Angler wird endgültig und unumkehrbar zur beitragszahlenden Marionette. Jedenfalls in diesem fusionierten Verband.

Ändern kann man was, oh ja. Aber nicht (nur) von innen heraus durch die aktive Arbeit in einem Verband. Nein, erst muss der Boden dazu bereitet werden. Und das geht nur über die Verhinderung der Fusion. Und wenn das nicht gelingt über einen möglichst umfassenden Austritt der Vereine aus diesem Verband.

Es ist besser, für eine gewisse Zeit keine Stimme in der Politik zu haben, als bis zum absehbaren Ende der Angelfischerei von einer Minderheitslobby zu Grabe getragen zu werden.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Am Punkt „ausschließlich oder überwiegend“ wird jetzt angesetzt. Traditionsfischen dienen nämlich überwiegend als geselliges Ereignis in vertrauter Runde (etwas platt formuliert). Wenn also die Teilnahme auf die Vereinsmitglieder beschränkt ist und der ausgegebene Preis lediglich von symbolischer Bedeutung ist, dient das Ganze eben weder ausschließlich, noch überwiegend dem Wettkampf. Es dient in erster Linie der Geselligkeit.



Kolja, mal ehrlich: spätestens du als Jurist solltest doch aber auch zugeben müssen, dass diese Erklärung an einem ganz ganz dünnen Faden hängt.

Wenn zum Beispiel der BVO Emden mit seinen 9000 Mitgliedern zu einem Traditionsfischen aufruft, sich dazu 4500 Mitglieder einfinden, vorher ein wenig Smalltalk halten, dann drei Stunden stippen und danach bei einem Bier die Pokale für den dicksten, für den dünnsten und für den hässlichsten Fisch verteilt werden, hat das keinen Wettkampfcharakter, sondern ist - eine Traditionsveranstaltung?

Kolja, nicht falsch verstehen: ich verstehe grundsätzlich, worauf du hinaus willst. Aber auch eine Fußball-WM hat einen traditionellen Charakter. Und noch traditioneller, als eine Olympiade geht ja nun schon gar nicht mehr.

Das meine ich mit Rechtssicherheit. Es gibt keine wirklich juristisch eindeutige Abgrenzung dieser Begriffe. Und weil das so ist, läuft man immer Gefahr, dass man einem Richter gegenüber sitzt, der sich zum Beispiel schon allein daran reibt, dass man am Ende einen wie auch immer gearteten Preis vergibt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nochmal: winde dich nicht wie ein Aal, sondern belege deine Feststellung, es gäbe Rechtssicherheit dadurch, dass du eben diese mit Gesetztestexten beweist.
> 
> Und komm mir nicht mit VDSF oder DAV - diese von dir deklarierte Rechtssicherheit hat nichts mit einem Verband zu tun, sondern mit einem schlichten Gesetzestext.


 
Das Verbot von Wettfischen ist IN EINIGEN BUNDESLÄNDERN auf Landesebene geregelt, nicht aber in allen.
Beispiel NRW:

Fischereigesetz NRW:
http://www.agsb.net/Fischereigesetz NRW.pdf$50
Zitat:
"*[FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold][FONT=Arial,Bold](2) *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]Wettfischen ist verboten. Als Wettfischen gilt eine fischereiliche Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich oder überwiegend den Zweck verfolgt, unter einer Vielzahl von Teilnehmern durch Vergleich des unter festgelegten Bedingungen erzielten Fangergebnisses eine Rangfolge zu ermitteln."


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ändern kann man was, oh ja. Aber nicht (nur) von innen heraus durch die aktive Arbeit in einem Verband. Nein, erst muss der Boden dazu bereitet werden. Und das geht nur über die Verhinderung der Fusion. Und wenn das nicht gelingt über einen möglichst umfassenden Austritt der Vereine aus diesem Verband.
> 
> Es ist besser, für eine gewisse Zeit keine Stimme in der Politik zu haben, als bis zum absehbaren Ende der Angelfischerei von einer Minderheitslobby zu Grabe getragen zu werden.


So isses - und auch beim Thema Tierschutz fehlt da ja jede Festlegung seitens der Verbände, was mit dem gemeinsamen Verband erreicht werden will.

Man weiss nur, wie die bisherigen Erbände dazu standen und dass dies nicht die gleiche Politik war.

Womit sich nur wieder mal mehr die Frage stellt, warum sich der DAV übernehmen lassen sollte........

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2011/anglerboard-im-oktober.html



> *Oder gibt es tatsächlich irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren, logischen Gründe für eine Fusion, ausser mit einer Stimme im Bund sprechen zu wollen?*
> 
> Was bringt eine solche Übernahme für Angler?
> 
> ...


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nochmal: winde dich nicht wie ein Aal, sondern belege deine Feststellung, es gäbe Rechtssicherheit dadurch, dass du eben diese mit Gesetztestexten beweist.
> 
> Und komm mir nicht mit VDSF oder DAV - diese von dir deklarierte Rechtssicherheit hat nichts mit einem Verband zu tun, sondern mit einem schlichten Gesetzestext.



den gesetzestext hat dir kolja freundlicherweise zitiert.

dies ist meine/ unsere legitimation für gemeinschaftsangeln ala hegefischen, anangeln., königsangeln oder wie es sonst genannt wird.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das Verbot von Wettfischen ist IN EINIGEN BUNDESLÄNDERN auf Landesebene geregelt, nicht aber in allen.
> Beispiel NRW:
> 
> Fischereigesetz NRW:
> ...



Nochmal: mir ist klar, dass in einigen Fischereigesetzen solche oder ähnliche Sätze zu finden sind.

Darum gehts mir aber gar nicht. Was ich von Luku sehen will, ist eine juristisch haltbare klare Begriffsdefinition für Traditionsfischen, Hegefischen, usw.

Denn nur wenn diese Begriffe klar definiert sind, kann man von Rechtssicherheit sprechen - bis dahin sind auch solche wie der von dir zitierte Gesetzestext auslegungsfähig - und damit keinesfalls rechtssicher!


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kolja, mal ehrlich: spätestens du als Jurist solltest doch aber auch zugeben müssen, dass diese Erklärung an einem ganz ganz dünnen Faden hängt.
> 
> Wenn zum Beispiel der BVO Emden mit seinen 9000 Mitgliedern zu einem Traditionsfischen aufruft, sich dazu 4500 Mitglieder einfinden, vorher ein wenig Smalltalk halten, dann drei Stunden stippen und danach bei einem Bier die Pokale für den dicksten, für den dünnsten und für den hässlichsten Fisch verteilt werden, hat das keinen Wettkampfcharakter, sondern ist - eine Traditionsveranstaltung?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass es aus meiner Sicht ethisch keinen Unterschied macht, wie man das Kind nennt. Einen Unterschied macht es höchstens mit welcher Einstellung der jeweilige Angler antritt. Dies muss aber jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Daher teile ich ja auch die Auffassung, dass da ein gehöriges Stück Doppelmoral hintersteckt. Ich vertrete für mich die Ansicht, dass Fischen eine Form der Jagd ist. Der Angler folgt einem natürlichen Jagdtrieb. Daran ist nichts verwerfliches, unabhängig davon, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden oder nicht. Jagd ist etwas natürliches. Verwertbare Beute wieder zurückzuwerfen, halte ich nicht mehr für natürlich. Ich habe also nichts gegen Wett- oder Traditionsangeln, wenn die Beute verwertet wird (so sie verwertbar ist). Mich hat im Wesentlichen das Ziehen unzähliger Weisfische geärgert, die von Vornherein nicht verwertet werden sollten. Da bekam für mich das Angeln einen bitteren Beigeschmack.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Luku

Ich weis nicht, ob du nicht verstehen willst oder einfach nicht kannst. Und so leid es mir auch tut, aber so langsam disqualifizierst du dich für mich als Diskusionspartner.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

@Kolja

Dem kann ich folgen und es auch akzeptieren - obschon es nicht meine Sicht der Dinge darstellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Verwertbare Beute wieder zurückzuwerfen, halte ich nicht mehr für natürlich


Ob Beute verwertbar ist, ist eine individuelle Entscheidung und keine vom Gesetzgeber oder eines Verbandes.

Sollte ich sonst mal für mich nicht verwertbare Fische fangen (z. B. einen 10-Kilo-Karpfen oder nen Sack Weissfische), werde ich den dann abwechselnd Gesetzgebern und Verbandsvertretern vor die Türe schmeissen, die Abknüppelgebote unterstützen. Dann hab ich dem Gesetz Genüge getan und die sollen schauen, was sie mit dem gesetzlich erledigten Fischkadavern dann machen..

Das sehen zu dem Thema selbst die anglerfeindlichen Grünen so - nur der VDSF nicht, weil er lieber Tierschützerrn hinterhechhechelt statt etwas sinnvolles für Angler zu tun:
Dafür zu kämpfen, dass den Anglern auch diese Entscheidung überlassen bleibt, wie auch im TSG verlangt..

Einen sinnvollen Grund zum töten, nicht zum angeln..


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Luku
> 
> Ich weis nicht, ob du nicht verstehen willst oder einfach nicht kannst. Und so leid es mir auch tut, aber so langsam disqualifizierst du dich für mich als Diskusionspartner.



hab ich kein problem mit. wärst nicht der erste, der mit diesem spruch kommt ...auch kolja durfte dies für seine beiträge mehrfach lesen ...und es wird weiter diskutiert.

also von daher...stempel ich das unter polemik ab.



meine rechtssicherheit habe ich für nrw aus dem nrw- fischereigesetz.

sicherlich stehe ich dir eine schwammigkeit mit meiner aussage in beitrag 675 zu. (sprach dort von jeder angelverein)
aber davor steht beitrag 668 von mir, wo ich  auf die bundesländer verweise.


ob dieses gesetz für dich eine schwammige aussage beinhaltet interessiert mich nicht. (deine meinung, .....werd ich nicht ändern können)
ich bewerte es so wie kolja. 
und solange die vereine in nrw dies auch so handhaben und noch keiner verurteilt wurde bzw. verklagt wurde.

besteht bis dato rechtssicherheit.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Beute verwertbar ist, ist eine individuelle Entscheidung und keine vom Gesetzgeber oder eines Verbandes.
> 
> Sollte ich sonst mal für mich nicht verwertbare Fische fangen (z. B. einen 10-Kilo-Karpfen oder nen Sack Weissfische), werde ich den dann abwechselnd Gesetzgebern und Verbandsvertretern vor die Türe schmeissen, die Abknüppelgebote unterstützen. Dann hab ich dem Gesetz Genüge getan und die sollen schauen, was sie mit dem gesetzlich erledigten Fischkadavern dann machen..
> 
> ...



Also bis hierhin könnte ich das Ganze unterschreiben. Die Idee mit dem Fische vor die Tür werfen finde ich spannend. Aber zum Glück haben wir in NRW keinen Rücksetz*verbot*, sondern ein Entnahme*gebot*. Da ist es halt, wie mit den blauen und roten Schildern im Straßenverkehr.  Da Angeln aber Jagd ist, sollte die Verwertung schon eine zentrale Rolle spielen. Aber da wiederhole ich mich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Entnahmegebot ist das Gleiche in grün...
Ich würde es da jederzeit auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen wegen dem übergeordneten TSG oder eben Funktionären und Gesetzgebern Fischkadaver vor die Türe feuern..

Auch gerne Vereinsvorsitzenden, welche in ihren Gewässern solch nach dem TSG gesetzwidrigen Praktiken zulasssen und die ja die Verbandsfunbktionäre wählen, die das auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

thema: verwertung

es gibt auch die möglichkeit fische dem zoo etc. als tierfutter zur verfügung zu stellen.

ich weiss jetzt aber nicht wie dies rechtlich abgedeckt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Siehe VDSF:
nur zur menschlichern Ernährung ist angeln erlaubt..


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entnahmegebot ist das Gleiche in grün...
> Ich würde es da jederzeit auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lassen wegen dem übergeordneten TSG oder eben Funktionären und Gesetzgebern Fischkadaver vor die Türe feuern..
> 
> Auch gerne Vereinsvorsitzenden, welche in ihren Gewässern solch nach dem TSG gesetzwidrigen Praktiken zulasssen und die ja die Verbandsfunbktionäre wählen, die das auch noch unterstützen.


Natürlich besteht da ein Unterschied. Bei dem Entnamegebot reicht jeder vernünftige Grund für das Zurücksetzen aus. Dies entspricht m. E. exakt dem TSG. Eine Landesregelung, die eine Entnahme jeden massigen Fisches anordnen würde, wäre m. E. rechtswidrig und müsste auf den Inhalt des TSG in der Auslegung reduziert werden. Beispiel: Ich fange außerhalb der Schonzeit einen Zander, dessen Bauch voller Laich ist, weil die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten, mal wieder an der Realität meines Hausgewässers vorbeigegangen sind. Ein bekanntes Problem. Wenn mir ein LFG das zurücksetzen dieses Zanders verbieten würde, glaube ich nicht, dass mich auch nur ein klar denkender Richter verurteilen würde. – Da muss man einfach kühlen Kopf bewahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Das ist wieder mal schlichter Unfug, weil ein Entnahmegebot (im Normalfall)  das entnehmen JEDEN maßigen Fisches ausserhalb der Schonzeit verbindlich vorschreibt, ohne Rücksicht auf individuelle Verwertbarkeit, wie sie das TSG fordert.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe VDSF:
> nur zur menschlichern Ernährung ist angeln erlaubt..


Also den Hühnern vorwerfen, die man hinterher ist. Steht ja schließlich nicht dabei, dass es der direkten Ernährung des Menschen dienen muss.  - Ich glaube aber die Formulierung in einem Zusammenhang gelesen zu haben, der Interpretationspielräume offen lässt.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder mal schlichter Unfug, weil ein Entnahmegebot (im Normalfall)  das entnehmen JEDEN maßigen Fisches ausserhalb der Schonzeit verbindlich vorschreibt, ohne Rücksicht auf individuelle Verwertbarkeit, wie sie das TSG fordert.


Was führt dich zu dieser Interpretation, nur, damit ich dem gedanklich folgen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ich glaube aber die Formulierung in einem Zusammenhang gelesen zu haben, der Interpretationspielräume offen lässt


. 

Wir brauchen keine Interpretationmsspielräume, sondern klare, anglerfreundliche Aussagen, Verbände und Funktionäre..

Was wir haben an Unfähigkeit und "Interpretationsspielraum" weiss ja jeder...

Wenn Du das weiterhin willst astatt klarer anglerfreundlicher Statements, bist ja gut aufgehoben im VDFS - Glückwunsch..



> Was führt dich zu dieser Interpretation, nur, damit ich dem gedanklich folgen kann.


Weil das so wörtlich auf vielen Erlaubnisscheinen steht von VDSF-Vereinen, die dann auf Nachfrage sagen, das wäre vom Verband und Gesetzgeber so gewollt...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Nochmal: mir ist klar, dass in einigen Fischereigesetzen solche oder ähnliche Sätze zu finden sind.
> 
> Darum gehts mir aber gar nicht. Was ich von Luku sehen will, ist eine juristisch haltbare klare Begriffsdefinition für Traditionsfischen, Hegefischen, usw.
> 
> Denn nur wenn diese Begriffe klar definiert sind, kann man von Rechtssicherheit sprechen - bis dahin sind auch solche wie der von dir zitierte Gesetzestext auslegungsfähig - und damit keinesfalls rechtssicher!


 
Wichtig ist, nicht in das Verbot zu fallen und laut diesem Gesetz ist nicht verboten, was nicht ausschließlich oder überwiegend den Zweck verfolgt, unter einer Vielzahl von Teilnehmern durch Vergleich des unter festgelegten Bedingungen erzielten Fangergebnisses eine Rangfolge zu ermitteln.

Ob das Angeln dann Traditionsangeln oder Badewannenangeln heißt, ist egal, denn es gibt meines Wissens nach kein Gesetz, das den Begriff Traditionsangeln in irgendeiner Weise verwendet.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wir brauchen keine Interpretationmsspielräume, sondern klare, anglerfreundliche Aussagen, Verbände und Funktionäre..
> 
> ...


Jede "Verpflichtung" einen gefangenen maßigen Fisch töten zu müssen, ist m. E. ein Verstoß gegen das TSG und damit rechtwidrig. 

Warum: Wenn ich einen gefangenen mäßigen Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, fehlt mir der vom TSG geforderte vernünftige Grund für die Tötung. Weder der VDSF (so er es tut) noch der Fischereirechtsinhaber kann mir aber auferlegen, rechtwidrige Handlungen an Fischen vorzunehmen. Folglich ist jede Abknüppelpflicht, die keine Ausnahmen zulässt für mich unerheblich. Dies ist doch eine klare Sache. Was meinst du wie viel Tinnef auf Schildern steht. Das bekannteste Beispiel: Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. – Tun sich halt nicht (von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen). Und trotzdem ließt man den Scheixx überall. Unzählige Klausen in allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sind unzulässig und trotzdem werden sie immer wieder da hineingeschrieben. So was ficht mich doch nicht an.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> denn es gibt meines Wissens nach kein Gesetz, das den Begriff Traditionsangeln in irgendeiner Weise verwendet.



Und genau DAS ist der springende Punkt!

Diese Begriffe werden aber für die mehrheitliche Legitimation von Anglerveranstaltungen hergenommen, die im Grunde aber auch nur ein Wettfischen sind - weil sie nämlich auch Preise am Ende vergeben und damit Wettkampfcharakter haben.

Ein Hegefischen - also eine anglerische Veranstaltung, die einzig dem Zweck dient, eine zeitlich und lokal begrenzte Feststellung des Fischbestandes zu ermöglichen - sollte auch nur so ablaufen. Also Fische raus, wiegen und zählen, nach Art erfassen und dann trenne sich alle, OHNE irgendwelche Ranglisten oder miteinander vergleichende Ergebnisse zu fassen. Pokale vergeben schon gar nicht - es sei denn, es wird der schmutzigste Anglerhut gekürt (du verstahst, was ich meine).

Sobald aber der Fang dazu genutzt wird, den einen Angler vom anderen abzugrenzen, ist der Wettkampfcharakter erfüllt. Und ganu genommen schon dann, wenn der Fang namentlich registriert wird - also nicht anonymisiert ausgwertet wird.

@Mods Das sollte ein eigenes Thema sein - könnte das bitte mal jemand abtrennen? Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Jede "Verpflichtung" einen gefangenen maßigen Fisch töten zu müssen, ist m. E. ein Verstoß gegen das TSG und damit rechtwidrig


. 

Warum meinen dann Verbände wie der VDSF den Anglern unter Hinweis auf Gesetze wie dem TSG das abknüppeln vorschreiben zu können (Beispiel VDSF-Landesverband Bayern)?

Naja, Juristen, Funktionäre und Politker sind eben inwzischen so weit von der Basis und vom gesunden Menschenverstand weg, dass sie eben leider übehaupt nicht mehr merken, was sie anrichten..

Da fallen mir Sprüche aus meiner Jugendzeit ein (die nicht innerparlamentarisch gemeint waren):
Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt.
Widerstand ist Bürgerpflicht..
Venceremos....


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Zu Interpretationspeilräumen: Ich persönlich will sie und halte sie für extrem wichtig. Diese Spielräume sind nämlich genau die Grauzonen, in denen sich das Leben abspielt. Tagtäglich habe ich mit modernen Gesetzen zu tun, bei denen diese Interpretationsspielräume durch Aufzählungen ersetzt wurden. Dies ist die Pest der modernen Gesetzgebung. Die Folge dessen ist, dass es immer mehr Einzelfallregelungen gibt. Würde das BGB nach diesem Prinzip heute noch einmal geschrieben, hätte es nicht knapp 2.400 Paragraphen, sondern 10.000 und jeder einzelne wäre mindestens 10 mal so lang und müsste alle halbe Jahre geändert oder ergänzt werden. Nein mein Lieber, lass dir von einem Praktiker sagen, dass es gerade die Interpretationsspielräume sind, die gute, von schlechten Regelungen unterscheiden. Ich wette mit dir, dies wird dir jeder Jurist bestätigen. Dies ist ausnahmsweise mal ein Punkt wo sich Juristen einig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Du bist kein Praktiker, Du bist Jurist und Funktionär.

Dass das in vielen anderen Ländern ganz einfach und anglerfreundlich geregelt ist, sollte aber selbst Dir aufgefallen sein, falls Du mal über den VDSF-Suppenschüsselrand geschaut hast....


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und genau DAS ist der springende Punkt!
> 
> Diese Begriffe werden aber für die mehrheitliche Legitimation von Anglerveranstaltungen hergenommen, die im Grunde aber auch nur ein Wettfischen sind - weil sie nämlich auch Preise am Ende vergeben und damit Wettkampfcharakter haben.
> 
> ...



du willst also noch mehr verbote?

oder willst du profi- wertungsangeln erlauben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> oder willst du profi- wertungsangeln erlauben?



Ja (auch wenn ich selber nicht mitmachen würde), sofern die Fische tierschutzgerecht gefangen und behandelt werden.

Denn weder zählen, wiegen noch messen oder werten ist per se tierschutzwidrig, auch wenn das schlichten Gemütern wie Tierschützern und VDSFlern schwer fällt zu glauben.-..


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum meinen dann Verbände wie der VDSF den Anglern unter Hinweis auf Gesetze wie dem TSG das abknüppeln vorschreiben zu können (Beispiel VDSF-Landesverband Bayern)?


 Ich kenne mich in den bayrischen Landesgesetzen nicht so aus. Tun sie dies denn?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> Naja, Juristen, Funktionäre und Politker sind eben inwzischen so weit von der Basis und vom gesunden Menschenverstand weg, dass sie eben leider übehaupt nicht mehr merken, was sie anrichten..


 Die praktizierenden Juristen, also im Wesentlichen Richter, Staatsanwälte und Rechtsanwälte will ich hier herausnehmen. Die müssen nämlich tagtäglich den teilweise absurden Quatsch der Politiker ausbaden und irgendwie auf das reale Leben anpassen. Bei den Funktionären und Politiker (der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist nicht nennenswert) will ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da fallen mir Sprüche aus meiner Jugendzeit ein (die nicht innerparlamentarisch gemeint waren):
> Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt.
> Widerstand ist Bürgerpflicht..
> Venceremos....


So ist es. Man nannte es auch mal zivilen Ungehorsam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Die praktizierenden Juristen, also im Wesentlichen Richter, Staatsanwälte und Rechtsanwälte will ich hier herausnehmen.


Ich bewusst nicht, aus praktischer Erfahrung und kommentieren der Vorgänge durch einige der wenigen guten Juristen, die es gibt.


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja (auch wenn ich selber nicht mitmachen würde), sofern die Fische tierschutzgerecht gefangen und behandelt werden.
> 
> Denn weder zählen, wiegen noch messen oder werten ist per se tierschutzwidrig, auch wenn das schlichten Gemütern wie Tierschützern und VDSFlern schwer fällt zu glauben.-..




wie wahr..

wird auch zur hege benötigt.

aber will man wahrlich amerikanische verhältnisse an unseren gewässern?
evtl. mal ein anderer aspekt...warum wertungsangeln nicht erlaubt ist bzw. in einer grauzone steckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> aber will man wahrlich amerikanische verhältnisse an unseren gewässern?



Das liegt an den Vereinen und Bewirtschaftern, ob sie das an ihren Gewässern zulassen und ist weder Sache der Gesetzgeber noch der Verbände..

Wach endlich auf.........

Und wenn amerikanische Verhältnisse heisst, dass wie dort Angeln und Angler einen besseren Stand in Gesellschaft, in Politik und Medien haben, ja, dann will ich amerikanische Verhältnisse - Lieber heute als morgen...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> aber will man wahrlich amerikanische verhältnisse an unseren gewässern?
> evtl. mal ein anderer aspekt...warum wertungsangeln nicht erlaubt ist bzw. in einer grauzone steckt.



Haha! You made my day! Das ist der beste Schenkelklopfer, den ich seit Wochen zu lesen bekommen habe.

Wir wollen keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse! Wir wollen doitsche Verhältnisse! Wir wollen den totalen Krieg! Wir wollen Weißwurst mit Sauerkraut! Wir wollen ...

Will ich amerikanische Verhältnisse? Wenn es bedeutet, dass ich in den Laden gehen kann, mir eine Angel kaufen, ein paar Würmer dazu und mit dem Gerödel im gepäck einfach mal angeln gehen kann ... dann ja. Dann will ich amerikanische Verhältnisse!

Will ich deutsche Verhältnisse, die mich erstmal dazu zwingen einen Fischereischein zu machen und im meinem Ulraubsdomizil erstmal die lokalen gesetze und Bestimmungen zu studieren? Nein, will ich nicht!

Würde ich das Profifischen und das Wertungsangeln erlauben? Ja, würde ich - wenn Sorge dafür getragen wird, dass der Fang tierschutzgerecht behandelt wird.

Angeln ist ein Sport, bei dem es neben Glück auch auf Geschick, Können und Erfahrung ankommt. Und wie in jedem Sport sollte es auch die Möglichkeit geben, in einem fairen Wettbewerb zu vergleichen, wer der besser Sportler ist.

Gäbe es beispielsweise die amerikanischen Verhältnisse nicht (oder auch die japanischen), sähe es bei einigen Angelmethode aber ganz düster in der Köderbox aus.

Aus Wettstreit erwächst Fortschritt!

Um es mal deutlich zu machen:

Ich bin 37 Jahre alt, habe ein Diplom in der Tasche, führe seit einigen Jahren ein eigenes Unternehmen, weis mich in der Gesellschaft zu benehmen und habe auch schon wärend eines Empfanges des Ex-Bundeskanzlers Schröder keinen Hampelmann gemacht. Der Staat traut mir zu, ein Kraftfahrzeug zu führen, dass 40 Tonne schwer ist, ich darf wählen gehen, Kinder in die Welt setzen und eine Partei gründen.

Aber ich muss mir vorschreiben lassen, wie ich zu angeln habe? Auf welcher Basis bitte schön? Weil einige Verbandsfunktionäre meinen, sie müssten bei der Willensbildung der Obrigkeit Gewehr bei Fuß stehen und ihren dümmlichen Senf und ihre realitätsfernen Ergüsse als Expertenmeinung kund tun?

Nein!


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist kein Praktiker...


Dann weißt du da mehr als ich.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das in vielen anderen Ländern ganz einfach und anglerfreundlich geregelt ist, sollte aber selbst Dir aufgefallen sein, falls Du mal über den VDSF-Suppenschüsselrand geschaut hast....


Ich finde einfach aber nicht zwingend gut.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Fischerprüfung finde ich gut!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung finde ich gut!



Kannst du, das gestehe ich dir diskussionsfrei zu.

Ich habe einen Fischerischein - aber nie die Prüfung dazu abgelegt! Was'n nu? Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Angler?


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kannst du, das gestehe ich dir diskussionsfrei zu.
> 
> Ich habe einen Fischerischein - aber nie die Prüfung dazu abgelegt! Was'n nu? Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Angler?


Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass du dich mit der Materie beschäftigst und das ist gut. Ich persönlich wäre sogar dafür, dass man den Prüflingen noch mehr Wissen abverlangt. Außerdem halte ich nichts von der Touristenausnahmeregelung. Ich bin dafür, dass eine EU- Prüfung eingeführt wird. Ebenfalls halte ich nichts von Ausnahmeregelungen für Spätaussiedler. – Dann schon eher Angeln als Schulfach.  Außerdem bin ich für die Herabsetzung des Alters für den Jugendfischereischein auf 6 Jahre. Die Altersgrenze von 10 Jahren ist reine Willkür und m.E. sachlich unbegründet.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dann schon eher Angeln als Schulfach.



Das fände ich zugegebenermaßen auch recht charmant.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Kannst du, das gestehe ich dir diskussionsfrei zu.
> 
> Ich habe einen Fischerischein - aber nie die Prüfung dazu abgelegt! Was'n nu? Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Angler?



Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin wirst Du in vielen VDSF Vereinen dann nicht aufgenommen. Denen reicht nämlch nicht der Fischereischein, sondern die wollen das Prüfungszeugnis sehen. 

Haste das nicht, biste kein vertrauenswürdiger Angler.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin wirst Du in vielen VDSF Vereinen dann nicht aufgenommen. Denen reicht nämlch nicht der Fischereischein, sondern die wollen das Prüfungszeugnis sehen.
> 
> Haste das nicht, biste kein vertrauenswürdiger Angler.



Ernsthaft? Prüfungszeugnis? Gabs im Osten nicht! DAV-Ausweis aufklappen, Raubfischmarke reinkleben, Stempel und Unterschrift vom Mufti rauf und gut war's.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin wirst Du in vielen VDSF Vereinen dann nicht aufgenommen. Denen reicht nämlch nicht der Fischereischein, sondern die wollen das Prüfungszeugnis sehen.
> 
> Haste das nicht, biste kein vertrauenswürdiger Angler.



Das hat doch mit dem VDSF aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun Ralle...
Das sind Forderungen einzelner Vereine.



Warum schreib ich Depp eigentlich was hier? 
Gegen Windmühlen kämpfen ist vermutlich einfacher als hier jemals wieder Sachlichkeit reinzukriegen...


Ihr müsstet euch selber hören, vielleicht würde euch dann eure eigene Verbohrtheit und Engstirnigkeit irgendwann mal bewusst...

Ihr seid allesamt nicht mehr besser als irgendwelche Funktionäre...
Würdet Ihr jetzt nen Verband gründen wäre der genauso tabu für mich wie die zwei vorhandenen...

Ihr seid an der Grenze zur "Merkbefreitheit"... ALLE!

Scheuklappen und nicht mehr rechts und links schauen...


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit dem VDSF aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun Ralle...
> Das sind Forderungen einzelner Vereine.
> 
> 
> ...



weil auch du die klappe bei soviel "mist" nicht mehr halten kannst.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Keine Bange Luku...
ich habe nicht umsonst "ALLE" geschrieben...


Der "Mist" in diesen 3 unsäglichen Threads nimmt einfach überhand und deswegen konnte und kann ich nicht die Klappe halten...


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Keine Bange Luku...
> ich habe nicht umsonst "ALLE" geschrieben...



bin nicht so arrogant mich da komplett auszunehmen.  





Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Der "Mist" in diesen 3 unsäglichen Threads nimmt einfach überhand und deswegen konnte und kann ich nicht die Klappe halten...


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

um mich wirklich aufzuregen habe ich in den knapp 8 Jahren Anglerboard einfach zuviel erlebt hier...

Wird auch irgendwann wieder besser


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Och Steffen, nu lass uns doch mal. Wir woll'n doch nur spiel'n :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wegen mir könnt ihr euch die köppe einschlagen bis sie blutig sind 

Solange ich meinen Kopp da nur mal kurz reinstecken muss/kann ohne eins drauf zu kriegen is' mir das absolut lattenzack 

Mir fällts nur manchmal schwer "alte Gefährten" abdriften und abdrehen zu sehen... tut manchmal weh...


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Das stimmt schon mal nicht ganz,es gibt VDSF Landesverbände die sogar die Prüfung + VDSF Sportfischerpaß sehen wollen,sonst keine Gastkarte...etc.

Obwohl das schon bei einigen abgestellt wurde.

Und dieses Vorleben wurde dann von etlichen Vereinen übernommen,angefangen damit haben nicht die Vereine,sondern das kam 1991-92 von LV's.


|wavey:


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



gründler schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon mal nicht ganz,es gibt VDSF Landesverbände die sogar die Prüfung + VDSF Sportfischerpaß sehen wollen,sonst keine Gastkarte...etc.
> 
> Obwohl das schon bei einigen abgestellt wurde.
> 
> ...



versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. erklär mal bitte.

willst du sagen..nur als beispiel:

wenn ich als nrw angler in BW am verbandsgewässer angeln will...
ich prüfung und vdsf pass vorlegen muss um ne gastkarte zu erhalten?


damit hat der vdsf aber nichts zu tun. ist ermessenssache des landesverbandes bzw. des pächters oder des eigentümers.


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und was sind die LV's im Westen = VDSF Verbände.

Ich will da nicht weiter drauf eingehen,wurde ja auch schon von einigen wieder abgeschafft,auf drängen einiger

Aber so ist es,ohne Paß und ohne Prüfung kriegst du keine Gastkarte....

Das ganze kam 1991 rum,und sei dir sicher es kam nicht von irgendein Verein sondern von "Oben".

Der grund warum das damals so kam,hatte auch was mit der Prüfung zutun,aber wie gesagt will da nicht weiter drauf eingehen.

lg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

1991? Wollte man etwa die Umsiedler aus dem Osten nicht mit ihren ollen DAV-Ausweisen haben?

Nein, war nicht ernst gemeint! Ein bissgen frotzeln muss erlaubt sein |wavey:


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kann auch 1990 oder sogar 92 gewesen sein weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau,ist schon zu lange her.

|wavey:


----------



## Luku (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> 1991? Wollte man etwa die Umsiedler aus dem Osten nicht mit ihren ollen DAV-Ausweisen haben?
> 
> Nein, war nicht ernst gemeint! Ein bissgen frotzeln muss erlaubt sein |wavey:



kann ja gut sein.

gibt ja auch kneipen/ discotheken die keine ausländer rein lassen/ liessen.

der verband, verein hat ja die "gewässerhoheit".
kann sich somit aussuchen wen er dran lässt.

obs die feine art ist? sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Immerhin wirst Du in vielen VDSF Vereinen dann nicht aufgenommen. Denen reicht nämlch nicht der Fischereischein, sondern die wollen das Prüfungszeugnis sehen.
> 
> Haste das nicht, biste kein vertrauenswürdiger Angler.


 Das muss wohl irgendwann mal in einer Mustersatzung gestanden haben. Als ich vor etwa 6 Jahren unsere Satzung renoviert habe, flog die Regelung raus. Wir fordern nur "die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins".


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> ...Wir fordern nur "die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins".



und warum nicht einfach den fischereischein?

die formulierung ist so verquast wie das denken.
traditionsfischen kein wettfischen etc.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Jose schrieb:


> und warum nicht einfach den fischereischein?
> 
> die formulierung ist so verquast wie das denken.
> traditionsfischen kein wettfischen etc.


Weil man bei uns damit auch Mitglied werden kann, wenn man über keinen Fischereischein verfügt, aber die Prüfung abgelegt hat.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Weil man bei uns damit auch Mitglied werden kann, wenn man über keinen Fischereischein verfügt, aber die Prüfung abgelegt hat.



ok., ist stichhaltig.
aber was will ein anglerverein mit nichtangelnden mitgliedern?
und wenn die nicht angeln: warum sollten die die prüfung abgelegt haben?

für mich alles nebulöses ausgrenzungsverhalten.

(habs oft genug erlebt: fischereischein seit '72, übernahmeregelung, und die blockwarte geben mir keinen erlaubnisschein. bigotte vereinsherrlichkeit)


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja,

was sagt Deiner Meinung der Prüfungsnachweis über die Qualifikation des Anglers aus?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Kolja,
> 
> was sagt Deiner Meinung der Prüfungsnachweis über die Qualifikation des Anglers aus?
> 
> ...


Ich möchte sicherstellen, dass Grundlegende Kenntnisse über die entsprechenden Prüfungsbereiche vorhanden sind. #c


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Nach meiner Erfahrung war die Prüfung eine Farce im Hinblick auf die Angelei.
Gut, 30 Jahre her.
Für das praktische Angeln war es Nonsens.


----------



## Kxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung war die Prüfung eine Farce im Hinblick auf die Angelei.
> Gut, 30 Jahre her.
> Für das praktische Angeln war es Nonsens.


Es geht mir nicht um die Kenntnis über das Angeln, sondern um die Kenntnis von Fischbiologie und Gewässer. Es sollte vor allem mehr Wert auf das Erkennen von Fischkrankheiten gelegt werden.


----------



## volkerm (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Kolja,

Du weisst so gut wie ich, das sich diese Thematik nur Leute annehmen, die tief rein gehen.
Wie viele sind das?
3%, 5%?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Namenloser (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Kenntnis über das Angeln, sondern um die Kenntnis von Fischbiologie und Gewässer. Es sollte vor allem mehr Wert auf das Erkennen von Fischkrankheiten gelegt werden.


 
Schön was hat man davon wenn es den Verband überhaupt interessiert was grad im Wasser so um sich greift?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Thematik nur Leute annehmen, _die tief rein gehen.
> _



*Honeyball!!!!*


----------



## ivo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

So ein Quatsch. Was nutzt es dem Angler wenn er Krankheiten erkennen kann? Nichts. 
Um das Veterinäramt anzurufen brauch ich davon keine Kenntnis. Das kann jeder X-beliebige. Als ob diese Halbbiologen auch das richtige erkennen. 
Im übrigen wollen die Leute Angeln und keine Biologen werden. Wenn es mehr interessiert der beschäftigt sich damit.


----------



## Smanhu (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Kenntnis über das Angeln, sondern um die Kenntnis von Fischbiologie und Gewässer. Es sollte vor allem mehr Wert auf das Erkennen von Fischkrankheiten gelegt werden.



Das ist der absolute Spitzenpost! Das wird immer besser|uhoh:
Der Angler will ans Wasser, seinen Köder ins Wasser werfen und Fisch fangen. Das was du hier verlangst macht NABU, Veterinäre oder Biologen. 

Ich verfolg diesen Threat jetzt schon ne ganze Zeit und kann jetzt verstehen warum wir von unseren Nachbarländern nur noch ausgelacht werden#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Tja.............


----------



## Smanhu (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja.............



|good:

Mehr muss man da nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Kenntnis über das Angeln, sondern um die Kenntnis von Fischbiologie und Gewässer. Es sollte vor allem mehr Wert auf das Erkennen von Fischkrankheiten gelegt werden.



Alter Schwede hab mich grad mal bis zur Seite 14 durchgekaut, aber das hier... Da sieht man in wie Weit sich die Werte vom VDSF und deren Sympathisanten verschoben haben und wie gut "das System" funktioniert.

Aber deine Antwort beweist worum es dem VDSF wirklich geht... 
Der beste Beweis ist so mancher Beitrag in den vielen Angelforen... Die Kinners haben die Prüfung abgelegt, haben eine Menge Wissen über die Biologie der Fische, aber keine Ahnung vom Angeln... Großes Kino!!!!

Meine Freundin hat vor drei Jahren ihre Prüfung abgelegt, ich 1983 auf freiwilliger Basis weil ich in einen Verein wollte...

Aber soviel Blödsinn wie in den Prüfungsfragen bei meiner Freundin mußte ich damals in Hessen nicht wissen!!
Da wird mehr an chemischen und naturwissenschaftlichen Kenntnissen erwartet als bei ihr im Beruf, (Chemielaborantin)
Kurzum: mind. 50% dieser "Fragen" sind so unnötig wie so mancher Verband für Angler und haben absolut nicht mit dem Hobby "Angeln" zu tun.

*Hallo VDSF, die Leute (u.a. auch Kinder) wollen fischen gehen und nicht einen Naturwissenschaftlichen Studienabschluß machen!!!*

Klar, ist ja schon eine lange Zeit her, allerdings finde ich die Begründung schon den Hammer: der Angler muß ja mit dem Tier Waidgerecht umgehen usw usw....

Ist ja auch richtig so, aber: ich habe Fleischer gelernt und mußte auch Tiere töten und da wird nicht so ein Geschiss drum gemacht.

*Anstatt so einen geistigen Bockmist drucken zu lassen sollten die lieber das Geld in eine praktische Angelausbildung investieren!*

Da merkt man, wer sich diesen Blödsinn ausdenkt: Stupfsinnige Sesselfurzer, die seit Jahren nicht mehr am Wasser zum Angeln waren und sowieso jeden Kontakt zur Basis, zur Realität und zu ihrer Frau verloren haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hier wird im Greenpeace - Magazin darüber geschrieben, dass es sinnvoll wäre, dass Kinder angeln und Fische zurücksetzen, um früh in die Natur zu kommen. 
Um nachfolgend ein Verständnis zu entwickeln und dann auch besser mit der Natur umzugehen..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226001

Und der VDSF?
Am besten immer schärfere und strengere Prüfungen für eine Tätigkeit, die seit tausenden von Jahren ohne große Wissenschaft betrieben wird.

Achja, es ist ein Buch eines amreikanischen Umweltakktivisten, der das empfiehlt - Ich wünsche mir doch amerikanische Verhältnisse, da dies hier im Thread schon mal gefragt wurde...

Zumindest beim Angeln..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Das muss wohl irgendwann mal in einer Mustersatzung gestanden haben. Als ich vor etwa 6 Jahren unsere Satzung renoviert habe, flog die Regelung raus. Wir fordern nur "die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins".



Nur zum Verständnis.

Die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins ist das Prüfungszeugnis. 

Kann nun jemand ohne Prüfungszeugnis ( aber mit gültigem Fischereischein) bei Euch Mitglied werden ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gott schütz uns vor Sturm und Wind - und vor Juristen, die Funktionäre in Verbänden und Vereinen sind........


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit dem VDSF aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun Ralle...
> Das sind Forderungen einzelner Vereine.




Auszug aus der Mustersatzung für Vereine. Zu finden auf der HP des VDSF.

_2. Die Mitglieder sind verpflichtet,_
...
...
...
_e. die Fischerprüfung abzulegen._

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Gibt ja Gott sei Dank noch andere, vernünftige Ansichten (bis der DAV dann vollends geschluckt wurde eben und dann nur noch der Tierschutzunfug des VDSF gilt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227743



			
				Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein; Anglerunion Nord e. V. im DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren begrüßen wir sehr die Ausführungen zu § 26/Ziffer 19 des o.g. Gesetzesentwurfs, dass es keinen Verstoß gegen tierschutzrechtliche Regelungen ist, wenn die Ausübung der Fischerei auch ohne zuvor bestandene Fischereischeinprüfung erlaubt wird. Hierbei sollte darüber nachgedacht werden, diese Erlaubnis von einer zeitlichen Befristung zu entbinden.
> 
> Die Vorreiterrolle in Sachen „Fischereischein“ bzw. bei der Gestaltung des Zugangs zum Angeln nehmen unsere skandinavischen Nachbarn und auch viele andere Länder in der EU und weltweit ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Jose schrieb:


> ok., ist stichhaltig.
> aber was will ein anglerverein mit nichtangelnden mitgliedern?
> und wenn die nicht angeln: warum sollten die die prüfung abgelegt haben?
> 
> ...




seltsam das es auch oft passive mitglieder gibt.

über deren motive mach ich mir aber keine gedanken. jeder nach seiner fasson.


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Mustersatzung für Vereine. Zu finden auf der HP des VDSF.
> 
> _2. Die Mitglieder sind verpflichtet,_
> ...
> ...




wie du schreibst...MUSTERSATZUNG

muss man den angelvereinen eine fertige satzung für ihren verein vorlegen?
nen bissl eigenarbeit darf man jawohl erwarten. 



zum thema prüfung

kann man drüber geteilter meinung sein.
wer sich fürs angeln und den fisch interessiert wird abnormalitäten erkennen und auch melden können.
bei einem touristen/ferienangler hab ich da meine zweifel.
ich denke aber ...da wird im normalfall der natürliche schutzmechanismus des menschen aktiv. wenn mir was komisch vorkommt..ess ich es nicht.
gewässerschutz? sichert fdie prüfung nicht. gibt sicherlich ne menge angler die nen pilz befallenen fisch wieder ins wasser werfen.

was die fischerkennung angeht.....naja, nach 30 jahren angeln wird auch so mancher gestandener angler bei einigen fischarten heute so seine probleme haben. einfach aus dem grund weil diese nicht in seinem gewässern vorkommen.

mich hätte man vor meinem dänemark urlaub erschlagen können...ich wusste net mehr was lachs und mefo unterscheidet. trotz prüfung. musste mich erstmal wieder schlau machen.  

pflanzenerkennung brauch ich nicht. im grunde nie gebraucht.
ph werte vom gewässer? auch blödsinn. ich renn als angler nicht mit nem chemiebaukasten rum. 
wenn ichnen finger ins wasser halte ...und dat fleisch ist drumrum weg...werde ich sicherlich nicht angeln.  

wie gesagt..prüfung?? nöö im grunde nicht. ABER!!!! der angler sollte sich vorher über gegebenheiten, regeln und gesetze einigermaßen informieren.

im grunde eine selbstverständlichkeit.

nur woher weiss er das? woher weiss nen touristenangler das es regeln fürs angeln gibt?


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wie gesagt..prüfung?? nöö im grunde nicht. ABER!!!! der angler sollte sich vorher über gegebenheiten, regeln und gesetze einigermaßen informieren.
> 
> im grunde eine selbstverständlichkeit.
> 
> nur woher weiss er das? woher weiss nen touristenangler das es regeln fürs angeln gibt?



Verstehe ich Dich richtig?

Haben wir dahingehend Konsens in unseren Ansichten, dass eine Prüfung grundsätzlich verzichtbar wäre, wenn die Aufklärung über die _notwendigen_ Regeln funktionieren würde?
Genau dieses Ziel halte ich für erstrebenswert!#6


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Verstehe ich Dich richtig?
> 
> Haben wir dahingehend Konsens in unseren Ansichten, dass eine Prüfung grundsätzlich verzichtbar wäre, wenn die Aufklärung über die _notwendigen_ Regeln funktionieren würde?
> Genau dieses Ziel halte ich für erstrebenswert!#6



die besteht schon lange.
eine diskussion darüber haben wir bereits in einem anderen thread (einige monate her) hinter uns.

und da habt ihr mich voll und ganz überzeugt.



vor allem...einige bundesländer und dav mitglieder bestätigen es doch in der praxis.
selbst unsere nachbarländer.

praxis ist doch wohl der beste beweis....vorallem selbst im eigenen land.


für fahrrad fahren brauch ich auch kein führerschein obwohl ich mich im gefährlichen strassenverkehr integrieren muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Prima..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich bin eigentlich ein Verfechter *für* den Lehrgang! Denn anders wie in anderen Ländern scheint es in Deutschland nicht zu klappen. Da wird doch jedem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. 

Man könnte ganz einfach und schnell schon die Vorarbeit dazu leisten...

1. Die Behörden müssen bei Verstößen sehr viel härter durchgreifen.
2. Die Fischreiaufseher müssen endlich wieder mal an ihre Pflichten erinnert werden.
3. Es müssen mehr Hauptamtliche FA bestellt werden. damit wäre mein Beitrag für die Verbände auch sinnvoll angelegt.

Ich bekomme `nen dicken Hals wenn ich höre "... _für den LK Mayen-Koblen gibt es 2 Hauptamtliche FA, die eine Stelle ist aber nur eine "3/4 -Stelle", der FA von der Vollzeitstelle ist aber schon lange krank.."_

4. _ehrenamtlich und amtlich bestellte_ FA müssten viel mehr Kontrollieren und sich auch untereinander austauschen und sich niicht nur ihre kostenlosesn Erlaubnisscheine abholen.


Allerdings sollte der Lehrgang ganz anders ablaufen und viel mehr Praxis enthalten.

Hier müßten auch die abhaltenden Schulungsleiter und deren Methoden mal überprüft werden.

Vor allem sollte er an die heutigen Angelmethoden angepasst werden.
Ein "angeln gehen" ohne Prüfung, nur den Schein holen und los??

Die Götter bewahren uns hoffentlich davor!!!

Da ich schon jetzt viel Vorarbeit im Bezug auf meine Tätigkeit im nächsten Jahr leiste bekomme ich einiges mit wo sich mit die Haare zu Berge stellen. Hier muss sich hier einiges ändern!

Ich bekomme immer wieder mit, das einige keinerlei Unrechtsbewußtsein haben und einfach die Gepflogenheiten aus ihrer Heimat hier anwenden.
Oder aber sich mit Vorsatz um Verbote kümmern und diese ganz bewußt umgehen bzw. brechen.

Und der SA sagt dann "_...andere Kultur, kann ja mal vorkommen..."_

Sicherlich kann man sich die Frage stellen wie ein Angler, der kein Wort deutsch spricht, die Prüfung bestehen konnte...

Ich kritisiere hier nicht den Angler, ich stelle das System in Frage...

Wie konnte der den Lehrgang absolvieren und wie die Prüfung bestehen???

Hier ist was faul, das sagt mir mein gesunder Menschenverstand.

Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus... 

Oder warum kann ein Besitzer einer Fischzuchtanstalt immer noch die Lehrgänge abhalten, obwohl der VDSF darüber Bescheid weiß, die ihn Zitat "...auf dem Kiecker..." haben und das geht nun schon mindestens ins dritte Jahr!!!

Und 90% seiner "Kundschaft" ist das gleiche Klientel.  Nachtigal, ick hör dir trapsen....


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prima..




lol

alle drei monate wiederhole ich diese meinung und bekomm jedesmal erneut nen prima von euch.  

so baut man nen minus ab.


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ein Verfechter *für* den Lehrgang!
> 
> Allerdings sollte der ganz anders ablaufen und viel mehr Praxis enthalten.
> 
> ...



sorry, eine püfung ist kein garant für keine gesetzes und regelüberschreitung.
als pkw fahrer muss man auch eine prüfung abhalten. und wie oft werden regeln gebrochen?
greift nicht ist blösinn.
problem ist.........wo kein kläger da kein richter.

geh an die gewässer und schau den anglern auf die finger. jeden zweiten wirste die papiere abehmen dürfen (wenn se überhaupt ihre papiere dabei haben und nicht irgendwo auf den schreibtisch oder im auto liegen). leg ich glatt meine hand für ins feuer.

nicht die behörden müssen härter durchgreifen sondern die vereine und verbände.
der aufseher darf papiere einbehalten und den vorfall zur anzeige bringen. es wird aber viel zu oft über vergehen hinweg gesehen. zu oft ein auge zugedrückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Ich bekomme immer wieder mit, das einige keinerlei Unrechtsbewußtsein haben und einfach die Gepflogenheiten aus ihrer Heimat hier anwenden.
> Oder aber sich mit Vorsatz um Verbote kümmern und diese ganz bewußt umgehen bzw. brechen.


Da ändert kein Lehrgang und keine Prüfung was - Anstand kriegt man aus dem Elternhaus oder eben nicht.

Das Schlimme an der Prüfung:
Es wird als Alibi verwendet, um nicht strenger kontrollieren zu müssen.

Strengere Konrollen und härtere Strafen sind nämlich das einzig zielführende, um schwarze Schafe auszusortieren - da nützt kein Kurs und keine Prüfung was..

Wer sich interessiert, lernt auch freiwillig, wer gezwungen wird oder nur den Alibischein will, lernt nur unsinnigen Prüfungsstoff um danach machen zu können, was er will..

Solange man aber auch immer wieder von Funktionären liest, die selber mit lebendem Köfi unterwegs sind u. ä., wird sich da wohl nix ändern - die wollen keine besseren Kontrollen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ihr habt mich ein bischen falsch verstanden...

Mit einem geänderten Lehrgang _könnte_ man das Verhalten eventuell ändern.

Wenn denn z.Bsp. der Gesetzeskunde und dem Strafenkatalog viel mehr Zeit geopfert werden würde.
Oder aber viel mehr auf das Problem der Überfischung und der generellen Entnahmepflicht eingehen würde.
Womit wir auch wieder bei einem anderen Thema wären...

Nicht die Prüfung oder der Lehrgang ist das Problem - sondern die Leute die das ganze Procedere ausarbeiten.

Und ganz klar - mit mehr Kontrollen. Aber: solange ein FA "nur" den Erlaubnisschein kostenlos bekommt und dann noch nicht mal Beweise für seine Kontrolltätigkeit abliefern muss, wird sich da nix ändern.

Und die FA dürfen keine Angst haben auch mal ein Vorstandmitglied (s)eines Angelvereins ans Messer zu liefern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Mit einem geänderten Lehrgang könnte man das Verhalten eventuell ändern.


Mit einem freiwilligen ja - mit gesetzlichem Zwang: Klar nein.
Siehe oben..

Gerade was Tierschutz angeht...

Unser Vorschlag steht dazu schon lange:
Praktisches Angeln in den Vereinen (damit die auch Kohle abkriegen), ohne Theorieballast und Prüfung, nach einer Stundenzahl X gibts den Schein - feddich..

Und dann liegts an den Vereinen und Verbänden, ob sie Kurse anbieten, welche dann weiterführend die Leute gerne besuchen und bezahlen, weil sie wirklich was davon haben.

Nur so wirst Du den Leuten einen vernünftigen Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur durch eigenes, praktisches Erleben nahe bringen können - mit Zwang und Prüfung niemals...


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit einem freiwilligen ja - mit gesetzlichem Zwang: Klar nein.
> Siehe oben..
> 
> Gerade was Tierschutz angeht...
> ...




selbst das würd ich net machen.

wenn es ums geld geht...könnte man die gastkarten um einige euros anheben oder auch den fischereischein verteuern.
diese mehreinnahmen könnte dann der verband investieren...in vereine etc.

denke...diese kurse sind nicht überlebenswichtig für den verein. ein schönes zu brot ja...


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis.
> 
> Die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins ist das Prüfungszeugnis.
> 
> Kann nun jemand ohne Prüfungszeugnis ( aber mit gültigem Fischereischein) bei Euch Mitglied werden ?


Das stimmt nicht. Wer bereits einen Fischereischein besitzt, z. B. weil er vor Einführung der Fischerprüfung bereits einen Fischereischein besaß, verfügt auch über die Berechtigung zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins.


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gott schütz uns vor Sturm und Wind - und vor Juristen, die Funktionäre in Verbänden und Vereinen sind........


Stimmt! Hat aber nicht geholfen. - Sind dir Lehrer lieber?


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> seltsam das es auch oft passive mitglieder gibt.
> 
> über deren motive mach ich mir aber keine gedanken. jeder nach seiner fasson.


Luku, das gilt aber nicht für Andersdenkende. #c


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> wie du schreibst...MUSTERSATZUNG
> 
> muss man den angelvereinen eine fertige satzung für ihren verein vorlegen?
> nen bissl eigenarbeit darf man jawohl erwarten.



Glücklich sind dann natürlich die Vereine, die Juristen im Vorstand haben, die schreiben die Satzung dann ganz alleine.:q


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> lol
> 
> alle drei monate wiederhole ich diese meinung und bekomm jedesmal erneut nen prima von euch.
> 
> so baut man nen minus ab.


Ist halt eine völlig schmerzfreie Reflexhandlung.:q


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ändert kein Lehrgang und keine Prüfung was - Anstand kriegt man aus dem Elternhaus oder eben nicht.
> 
> Das Schlimme an der Prüfung:
> Es wird als Alibi verwendet, um nicht strenger kontrollieren zu müssen.
> ...


Dann schaffen wir doch den Führerschein ab, bauen dafür lieber noch ein paar Blitzen auf und erhöhen die Bußgelder. Super Idee.|uhoh:


----------



## Kxxxxx (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit einem freiwilligen ja - mit gesetzlichem Zwang: Klar nein.
> Siehe oben..


Eigentlich sollte man alle Gesetze abschaffen. Lässt sich doch alles auf freiwilliger Basis regeln.


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Dann schaffen wir doch den Führerschein ab, bauen dafür lieber noch ein paar Blitzen auf und erhöhen die Bußgelder. Super Idee.|uhoh:



Da werden schon wieder Gefahren für den Menschen mit einer ganz anderen Sache verglichen. 

Fischereischein (ungleich) Füherschein! |znaika:


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man alle Gesetze abschaffen. Lässt sich doch alles auf freiwilliger Basis regeln.




leider nicht.
ohne gesetze gibt es keine möglichkeit für die  richter recht zu sprechen.

was haben gesetze direkt mit der fischereischeinprüfung zu tun.
ist es ein jurastudium?
das was ich in den 80igern an gesetze gelernt habe, ist heut eh nicht mehr aktuell.

wieso muss ein angler krankheiten erkennen, planzen bestimmen etc.?

da erschliesst sich auch mir der sinn nicht.

wobei ja...die praxis vorallem im dav gebiet...den beweis liefert, dass es auch ohne geht.

nicht nur da, auch im vdsf gebiet gibt es angler die nie eine prüfung für ihren schein abgelegt haben.
erfahren diese irgendeinen nachteil?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Hallo asphaltmonster,

du hast schon 2 mal erwähnt, dass ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher Erlaubnisscheine kostenlos bekommen.

 "
  4. _ehrenamtlich und amtlich bestellte_ FA müssten viel mehr Kontrollieren und sich auch untereinander austauschen und sich niicht nur ihre kostenlosesn Erlaubnisscheine abholen.
  "
  "
  Und ganz klar - mit mehr Kontrollen. Aber: solange ein FA "nur" den Erlaubnisschein kostenlos bekommt und dann noch nicht mal Beweise für seine Kontrolltätigkeit abliefern muss, wird sich da nix ändern.
  "

Ist das bei euch so?

Ich bin ein ehrenamtlicher Fischereiaufseher und bekomme dafür nichts. Will ich allerdings eigentlich auch nicht haben.

Wo bekommen die FA den irgendwelche "Vergünstigungen"?

Und mit welchem Recht?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Namenloser (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Luku schrieb:


> selbst das würd ich net machen.
> 
> wenn es ums geld geht...könnte man die gastkarten um einige euros anheben oder auch den fischereischein verteuern.
> diese mehreinnahmen könnte dann der verband investieren...in vereine etc.
> ...


----------



## Luku (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Luku schrieb:
> 
> 
> > selbst das würd ich net machen.
> ...


----------



## Smanhu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Um nochmal zu der Unterrichtsthematik zurückzukommen, wäre eine praxisorientiertere Schulung weitaus besser. Ich hab 2008 die Prüfung abgelegt (vor 2008 25Jahre nur in Frankreich gefischt und das mit gutem Grund) und muss sagen, dass 80% der "Belehrten" im Unterricht auf Durchzug geschaltet haben. Teilweise haben sogar welche ein Nickerchen gemacht. Es haben trotzdem alle bestanden. Es gibt die CD mit den Fragen, die wurden für die Prüfung auswendig gelernt. Praxis gabs hier in BW gar nicht. Die Folge solcher Lehrmethoden hab ich dann auch live am Gewässer erleben dürfen, als ein Angler neben mir ne Brasse gefangen hat, sie auf den Boden gelegt hat und mit einem abgeschnittenen Besenstil auf den Fisch eingeprügelt hat als wärs ein 5kg-Schnitzel. Den im Unterricht theoretisch erklärten Herzstich, hat er nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitstheorie durchgeführt....irgendwann treff ich schon. Hab dem Jung dann mal gezeigt wie man es richtig macht. Er sagte nur, dass er es nur theoretisch erklärt bekommen hat. Das ist nur ein Beispiel verfehlter Unterrichtsstruktur und das in BW! Dem Bundesland mit einem der besten Landesverbände in ganz D#6|uhoh:! Hier können einige Anfänger nicht mal einen Fisch waidgerecht töten. Was ja eigentlich wieder im Konflikt zum Tierschutzgesetz steht. Abhilfe würde hier z.B. ein Model eines Fisches schaffen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte schon ein wenig Theorie vermittelt werden. Aber die Praxis ist weitaus wichtiger. Learning by Doing. Hat sich in so vielen Sparten unserer Wirtschaft/Gesellschaft etabliert. Wäre doch ne tolle Sache für alle angehenden Angler. Da wäre mit Sicherheit auch ein Spaßfaktor gegeben und das Erlernte wäre weitaus effektiver zementiert. 
Und noch mehr Theorie den Angehenden aufbürden zu wollen, ist sinnfrei. 

Ich habe 25 Jahre ohne Schein, ohne Prüfung mit meinem Vater (angelt seit über 40Jahren) in Frankreich geangelt. Habe alles Wichtige von meinem Vater gelernt und wusste mich richtig zu verhalten. Sowohl mit dem Gerät, als auch am Angelplatz und natürlich auch mit dem Fisch. Es geht also auch so. Aber hier in Deutschland lebt ja die höchste Wissenselite der Welt. Die Weltverbesserer. Die, welche es immer besser wissen als alle anderen dieser der Welt. Immerhin haben die immer was zu lachen! Soll ja gesund sein:q!


----------



## Smanhu (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Ich versteh nicht wieso man es sich bei der Diskussion hier so schwer macht. Es könnte doch ganz einfach sein. 
Wenn doch der Landesverband festschreiben würde, ich nehm jetzt nur mal als Beispiel den Setzkescher, dass dieser erlaubt sei, mit den Maßen x für die Anzahl/Menge xy Fisch (ist ja auch, glaub ich, so festgeschrieben wo er erlaubt ist). Kann doch dann jeder Verein, falls er dies nicht haben will, durch eine "weiterführende" Regelung, nach Mitgliederabstimmung, den SK für seine Gewässer verbieten. Bei uns im Verein (in RLP nicht BW) gibts eine Reglung bzgl. Nachtangelns. Nachtangeln ist vom LV erlaubt, aber bei uns im Verein dürfen nur Mitglieder nachts fischen, Gastangler bis 24 Uhr. Wir haben also ne weiterführende Reglung. Andere Vereine haben aber auch die Möglichkeit den Gastanglern das Nachtangeln zu erlauben und genau das ist doch das, worauf Thomas, Ralle usw. hinauswollen. Keine Anarchie, sondern einen vernünftigen Rahmen, tierschutzgesetzkonform, von oben, der den Vereinen überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt, das Gesetz so zu belassen oder es zu erweitern. Aber es wird z.B. hier in BW, vom LV das Nachtangeln (mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten) verboten. Das gibt den Vereinen nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden wie sie es handhaben wollen. Es wird also von oben diktiert. Für mich war das der ausschlaggebende Grund in einen pfälzer Verein einzutreten.
Der lebende Köderfisch wird wahrscheinlich bei uns nicht mehr erlaubt werden. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Wenn man aber dies als kleines Opfer akzeptiert, dafür aber ein wenig mehr Handlungsspielraum für die anderen Streitpunkte bekommt, ist das doch ok. Und mal im ernst, ob nun Fische Schmerz empfinden oder nicht, nen lebenden Köderfisch brauchen wir doch nicht wirklich, oder?

Ich hoff, dass ich hier nicht ganz daneben geschossen habe. Bin kein Jurist sondern Naturwissenschaftler (aber von der "dunklen Seite", als Chemiker)und Angler

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Andere Vereine haben aber auch die Möglichkeit den Gastanglern das Nachtangeln zu erlauben und genau das ist doch das, worauf Thomas, Ralle usw. hinauswollen. Keine Anarchie, sondern einen vernünftigen Rahmen, tierschutzgesetzkonform, von oben, der den Vereinen überhaupt die Möglichkeit gibt, das Gesetz so zu belassen oder es zu erweitern


Genau das ist der Punkt, gut erkannt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> sorry krickfan,
> es stört "keinen menschen"? falsch! denn sowohl im ab als auch in anderen foren gibt es genügend postings von leuten, die es sehr wohl stört!!! stell du deine meinung also bitte auch nicht als die meinung aller hin!



Ich rede von den >100 Anglern, mit denen ich so zu tun habe. 

Mag aber auch an den regionalen Gegebenheiten liegen. Wir angeln hier primär auf Karpfen, Schleie, große Brasse, Raubfisch. Die setzt man eh kaum in den Setzkescher (Wer Karpfen reinsetzt, ist wegen der abgegebenen Warnstoffe eh selbst schuld, wenn er danach keinen mehr fängt).

Wo ist aber generell in der Praxis das Problem, statt dem Setzkescher eine Kühlbox mitzunehmen??


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

danke thomas, aber auch wnn es verschoben wird,ne kurze antwort:
abknüppelgebot; es gibt mehr gegner als freunde dessen, und das vom angler bis zum gewässerwart
setzkescher: es geht nicht nur um karpfen, es geht um das generelle verbot und auch da gibt es viele unterschiedliche meinungen


----------



## kxxxkfxx (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> abknüppelgebot; es gibt mehr gegner als freunde dessen, und das vom angler bis zum gewässerwart



Hat jemand was anderes behauptet?



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> setzkescher: es geht nicht nur um karpfen, es geht um das generelle  verbot und auch da gibt es viele unterschiedliche meinungen



Mag sein, ist aber in der Praxis kein Problem, das einen Angler vor größere Herausforderungen stellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Und das ist dam ein Grund für ein gesetzliches Verbot?

Besser:
Weg mit dem gestezlichen/verbandlichen Verbot und den Geewässerbewirtschafter entscheiden lassen..

Denn damit nimmt man den durchgeknallten Tierschützern das eh falsche Argument, dass man Fische mit Setzkeschern quälen könnte.

Und jeder, der keinen Setzkeschwer verwenden will, braucht es nach wie vor nicht.

Aber jeder der das will, kann das dann.

Der Unterschied:
Bei einem gesetzlichen Verbot können halt viele Angler das nicht, während aber z. B. Berufsfischer immer noch Reusen stellen dürfen, Kleintierzüchter ohne Prüfung Karnickel schlachten, jeder Hundebesitzer ohne Prüfung sein Tier nicht artgerecht halten.

Bei Anglern gehts aber nur um Fische, das muss gesamtgesellschaftlich gerade gerückt werden.

Und das sollte ein (guter) Verband machen, statt seine Angler mit immer mehr Verboten zu beglücken...


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Mag sein, ist aber in der Praxis kein Problem, das einen Angler vor größere Herausforderungen stellt.


 
Jepp, da gibt es sicher die abendteuerlichsten Ersatzsetzkeschervarianten.
Grandiose Logik damit das Setzkescherverbot zu bagatellisieren.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wer hilft mir bitte:
Da war doch was mit dem Zurücksetzen von Fischen.
Das hat doch Schleswig recht moderat geregelt.
Ich finde es nicht mehr.
Wie war da noch mal die Regelung bitte ???


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> das einen Angler vor größere Herausforderungen stellt.


 

Jo das tragen des Setzkescher zum Gewässer und das reinwerfen können so erschwärt sein und ne echte Herausforderung,so das manche sich dafür ne Hebebühne besorgen müßten,ganz geschweige wie ca 1kg Setzkescher tragen in Rücken gehen,da ist nen Bandscheibenvorfall vorprogramiert.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

OT an:


			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Inhaltlich finde ich die Arbeit des VDSF gut.



Abgesehen davon, dass gerade der VDSF inhaltlich (angelpolitisch) eine Katastrophe ist.
Wer sich mit Tierschützern verbrüdert und als alleinigen sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln die menschliche Ernährung sieht, hat schon von dieser Grundansicht her jede Legitimation verwirkt, für die Angler oder das Angeln insgesamt sprechen zu wollen.

Denn es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Arten von Angeln und Anglern, da ist jeder Verband und jeder Funktionär, der meint anderen seine Ansicht oder Art des Angelns aufdrücken zu wollen, statt dafür zu sorgen, dass jeder Angler so angeln kann, wie er es will, nicht nur fehl am Platz sondern gefährlicher für das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland als eine Verzehnfachung der Kormoranbestände....

Das  Dumme ist nur, das sich der DAV mit seinen Funktionären inzwischen auch nicht besser darstellt, da sie ihre inhaltlich für Angler tragbareren Punkte zu Gunsten der Übernahme in den VDSF ja praktisch bedingungslos aufgegeben haben.

Ausgekaspert von den Truppe um die DAV-Verräter in Brandenburg, die abküppelgebotliebenden Bayern und den Thüringern, die aus landespolitischen Gründen jede Fusion/Übernahme mitmachen würden.

Und der mit Anzeigen nicht geizende Herr Mohnert hat es mit denen und dem DAV-Präsidenten Markstein zusammen geschafft,  den DAV praktisch kampflos einzusacken...

OT aus


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich mit Tierschützern verbrüdert und als alleinigen sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln die menschliche Ernährung sieht, hat schon von dieser Grundansicht her jede Legitimation verwirkt, für die Angler oder das Angeln insgesamt sprechen zu wollen.



Das ist Deine Position. Ich meine, wer Angeln mit dem Ziel ausführt, den gefangenen Fisch zum Spass zu fangen und danach wieder zurückzusetzen, ist ein Tierquäler.

Diese Front verläuft quer durch die Anglerschaft und deshalb ist es vielleicht gut, wenn es mehr als einen Verband gibt und jeder seine Klientel vertritt.

Du versuchst hier manchmal das Bild zu vermitteln, die große Mehrheit der Angler hätte Verständnis für das Treiben der "vorsätzlichen" Zurücksetzer. Das ist aus meiner Erfahrung nicht so.

Und dann das Thema Tierschützer: Ich stehe dem NABU recht nahe, auch wenn ich die fundamentalistischen Ansichten, die da machmal vertreten werden, strikt ablehne und deshalb auch nie eingetreten bin. Generell bin ich aber der Meinung, dass sowohl Jagd als auch das Angeln nur im Einklang mit dem Tierschutz erfolgen dürfen und finde eine "Verbrüderung" mit den realistischen Vertretern dieser Verbände sogar höchst angebracht.

Erkenne einfach an, dass es "die Angler" nicht gibt, sondern hier von verschiedenen Gruppen ganz unterschiedliche Ziele verfolgt werden. Das reicht vom Spass-Angeln über reines Kochtopfangeln bis zu Arterhaltung und Wiederansiedlung mit allen Aspekten der Hege.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die abküppelgebotliebenden Bayern



Als Moderator in solch einen Forum diskreditierst Du Dich mit solchen Worten selbst.

Ich weiß nicht, wie nah du mit dem Ohr an den bayerischen Verbänden sitzt, kann dir aber nur sagen, dass das "Abknüppelgebot" hier mittlerweile sehr pragmatisch gelebt und Junganglern auch so vermittelt wird.

Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Bayerische Fischereigesetzt mit seinem entsprechenden Passus schleunigst geändert werden muss, Du wirst hier aber niemanden finden, der mit einem Zentner Weißfisch vom Angeln zurückkommt, weil er Angst hatte, sonst seinen Schein zu verlieren. Wir haben eine Menge Regelungen gefunden, die dies verhindern und auch ganz im Sinne des Gesetzgebers sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



> Diese Front verläuft quer durch die Anglerschaft


Und genau deshalb darf KEIN EINZIGER Verband oder Funktionär eben den Anglern seine Sichtweise vorschreiben, sondern MUSS dafür kämpfen, dass alle Angler nach ihrer Facon selig werden können.

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen uns beiden:
Ich bin für Freiheit in Verantwortung für ALLE.

Du für Restriktionen, sofern sie Deinem Weltbild nahestehen und Dich nicht selber betreffen..

Aber das ist in dem Thema hier eh offtopic, daher werde ich das in den VDSF-Tierschutzthread veschieben...


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*

noch einmal krickfan, genau wie du thomas absprichst, für DIE angler zu sprechen, hast auch du nicht das recht, für DIE bayern zu reden!!! ich bin in einigen foren unterwegs, in denen sich auch viele, viele bayern gegen ihre regelungen auslassen. und egal, welche "ausnahmeregelungen" ihr bei euch in eurem wie auch immer kleinen verein oder verband habt, ich bezweifle, daß dort eine 100%ige einigkeit im denken herrscht.

ups, während meines schreibens wurde mal wieder aufgeräumt. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Oder anders gesagt:
Ich kämpfe dafür, dass Du nur aus dem Grunde menschlicher Ernährung angeln gehen kannst.
Ich kämpfe aber auch dafür, dass andere nur aus Spass an der Freude angeln gehen können.

Du jedoch gestehst diesen das nicht zu und willst das verhindern und kämpfst dagegen, dass jemand nur aus Spass an der Freude angelt.

Daher spalten Leute wie Du die Anglerschaft, da sie immer gegen einen Teil der Angler kämpfen statt für ALLE Angler.

Und das betrifft eben leider auch (fast) alle Verbände und Funktionäre...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt:
> Ich kämpfe dafür, dass Du nur aus dem Grunde menschlicher Ernährung angeln gehen kannst.
> Ich kämpfe aber auch dafür, dass andere nur aus Spass an der Freude angeln gehen können.
> 
> ...



Ich stehe dazu, hier keine sonderlich liberale Position zu vertreten. Das mögen andere Leute anders sehen. Wir leben schließlich in einer Demokratie (womit wir wieder beim Thema Mohnert wären ...)

Übrigens: Wer für das Spass-Angeln eintritt, müsste doch eigentlich zuerst etwas daran ändern, dass das Angeln dem Ministerium für ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten unterstellt ist. Warum thematisiert das niemand? (Die Frage ist ernst gemeint und nicht etwa Polemik.)


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> noch einmal krickfan, genau wie du thomas absprichst, für DIE angler zu sprechen, hast auch du nicht das recht, für DIE bayern zu reden!!! ich bin in einigen foren unterwegs, in denen sich auch viele, viele bayern gegen ihre regelungen auslassen. und egal, welche "ausnahmeregelungen" ihr bei euch in eurem wie auch immer kleinen verein oder verband habt, ich bezweifle, daß dort eine 100%ige einigkeit im denken herrscht.
> 
> ups, während meines schreibens wurde mal wieder aufgeräumt. ;-)



Ich maße mir nie an, für die Gesamtheit der bayerischen Angler zu sprechen. Was ich gesagt habe ist, dass ein nicht unbedeutender Prozentsatz die gleichen Positionen vertritt, die ich auch vertrete.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Wer für das Spass-Angeln eintritt, müsste doch eigentlich zuerst etwas daran ändern, dass das Angeln dem Ministerium für ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten unterstellt ist. Warum thematisiert das niemand?


Ich trete nicht für Spass-Angeln ein, sondern  dafür, dass Angler in eigener Verantwortung möglichst frei angeln können.

Davon ab hast Du recht:
Eigentlich sollten Angler bei der Wichtigkeit und positiven Wirkung für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft ein eigenes Ministerium bekommen.

Da aber zu befürchten ist, dass da dann auch so inkompetente und anglerfeindliche Menschen bzw. Büro- oder Technokraten sitzen wie in den Verbänden, lass es lieber, wo es ist..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Generell ist die ganze Kiste wirklich verfahren.

Ich war vor einigen Tagen in einer Veranstaltung für Jungangler dabei. Ein sehr erfahrender Fischereiaufseher hat einen interessanten Beitrag zum Thema Setzkescher gehalten. Inhalt:

"In Bayern gibt es kein Setzkescherverbot, auch nicht in unserem Verein. Ihr müsst euch aber über das Risiko bewusst sein, wenn ihr ihn einsetzt. Kommt jemand daher, macht ein Foto und zeigt euch an, seid ihr in aller Regel die Gekniffenen. Das wird zumindest immer teuer für euch."

Das ständige Damoklesschwert einer Anzeige in Verbindung mit dem Wissen um die starke Position des Tierschutzes verunsichert die jungen Leute total. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Rechtsunsicherheit wirklich Mist, gerade für die jungen Angler. Ich habe aber auch keine Idee, wie man diese Situation hier in Deutschland ändern könnte.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich trete nicht für Spass-Angeln ein, sondern  dafür, dass Angler in eigener Verantwortung möglichst frei angeln können.
> 
> Davon ab hast Du recht:
> Eigentlich sollten Angler bei der Wichtigkeit und positiven Wirkung für Ökologie, Ökonomie und Gesellschaft ein eigenes Ministerium bekommen.
> ...



Du trittst dafür ein, dass das Angeln nicht nur zu Ernährungszwecken erlaubt sein darf und hast andererseits kein Problem damit, dass es dem Ernährungsministerium untersteht? Passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> "In Bayern gibt es kein Setzkescherverbot, auch nicht in unserem Verein. Ihr müsst euch aber über das Risiko bewusst sein, wenn ihr ihn einsetzt. Kommt jemand daher, macht ein Foto und zeigt euch an, seid ihr in aller Regel die Gekniffenen. Das wird zumindest immer teuer für euch."


Diese Aussage ist schlichter Mist.
Und den Verbänden (speziell wieder mal VDSF) erst zu verdanken!!
Da der VDSF ja den Gebrauch des Setzkeschers als ein Merkmal des Wettfischens angibt, dass er für tierschutzwidrig hält.
Dass daraus folgend die durchgeknallten Tierschützer Honig saugen und so leichter anglerfeindliche Gesetze druchsetzen können - unter Mithilfe oder wegen der Blödheit der Verbände - das ist der Knackpunkt.

Wenn der bayrische Verband nur ansatzweise was taugen würde, würrde er die Jungangler nicht mit solch dummen Aussagen verunsichern.

Sondern denen klar sagen, wie der Setzkescher tierschutzgerecht einzusetzen ist und dass sie dann auch bei einer Anzeige nichts zu befürchten haben .

Genau das von  Dir geschilderte Beispiel zeigt leider wieder nur einmal deutlichst die Unfähigkeit solcher Leute auf.



> dass es dem Ernährungsministerium untersteht?


Nö, dem der Forstwirtschaft - wieder typische VDSF-Verkürzung von Dir..


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Position. Ich meine, wer Angeln mit dem Ziel ausführt, den gefangenen Fisch zum Spass zu fangen und danach wieder zurückzusetzen, ist ein Tierquäler.
> 
> Diese Front verläuft quer durch die Anglerschaft und deshalb ist es vielleicht gut, wenn es mehr als einen Verband gibt und jeder seine Klientel vertritt.
> 
> ...



Richtig. Und 90% davon kann man unter einen Hut bekommen, wenn man eine liberale Denkweise hat. Die Restlichen 10% sind Ausreißer, die es in jeder Gemeinschaft gibt.
Statt dessen aber versucht man 100% die Ideologie von anderen, vieleicht 10% aufzuzwingen. 
Und das überwiegend aus Angst, weil man halt zu einfach gestrickt ist, um komplexe Zusammenhänge zu lösen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ständige Damoklesschwert einer Anzeige in Verbindung mit dem Wissen um die starke Position des Tierschutzes verunsichert die jungen Leute total. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Rechtsunsicherheit wirklich Mist, gerade für die jungen Angler. Ich habe aber auch keine Idee, wie man diese Situation hier in Deutschland ändern könnte.



Und dann ist es prima, gleich alles verbieten zu wollen und so eine Zwangsjacke der Rechtssicherheit zu stricken ? 

Klar kann man Rechtsicherheit herbeiführen, wenn man so viel wie möglich verbietet.

Aber bitte, wen habe ich aufgefordert, für mich zu denken und mich vor mir selbst zu schützen?

Thema Eigenverantwortung und selbstständiges denken, soll früher mal vorhanden gewesen sein.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn der bayrische Verband nur ansatzweise was taugen würde, würrde er die Jungangler nicht mit solch dummen Aussagen verunsichern.
> 
> Sondern denen klar sagen, wie der Setzkescher tierschutzgerecht einzusetzen ist und dass sie dann auch bei einer Anzeige nichts zu befürchten haben .
> 
> Genau das von  Dir geschilderte Beispiel zeigt leider wieder nur einmal deutlichst die Unfähigkeit solcher Leute auf.



Wenn die Welt so einfach wäre. Die Extremisten verfolgen doch hier ein ganz anderes Ziel. Wenn einem 18jährigen Azubi eine Anzeige ins Haus flattert, er sich mit Rechtsorganen auseinandersetzen und ggf. sogar einen Anwalt einschalten muss, haben die ihr Ziel erreicht, ganz egal ob das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Der Betroffene wird sicher alles tun, um kein zweites Mal in diese Situation zu kommen.

Es gibt hier in der Nähe einen größeren See, der berüchtigt für die dort tätigen "Naturschützer" ist. Ich habe selbst gesehen, wie die dort mit Teleobjektiv auf der Lauer liegen, um Anglern bei nächster Gelegenheit eine reinzuwürgen. Super Atmosphäre zum entspannten Fischen ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, dem der Forstwirtschaft - wieder typische VDSF-Verkürzung von Dir..



Mag bei euch so sein. In Bayern heißt es:
Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten
http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



> Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten


Eben - und nicht wie Du geschrieben hast:
Ernährungsministerium

Genau das meinte ich....

Gut, dass Du das bestätigst.... ;-)))


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann ist es prima, gleich alles verbieten zu wollen und so eine Zwangsjacke der Rechtssicherheit zu stricken ?
> 
> Klar kann man Rechtsicherheit herbeiführen, wenn man so viel wie möglich verbietet.
> 
> ...



Die Situation ist, dass gar nichts mehr verboten werden muss, weil die Leute keine Stress mit Anwälten und Richtern haben wollen und darum faktisch Selbstzensur üben. Und das kann man niemandem verübeln.

Ich denke, dass auch hier im Forum einige Leute (mich eingeschlossen) bestimmte Meinungen nicht mehr äußern, seit die Sache mit der Anzeige bekannt ist. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob in der Sache jemals eine Verurteilung erfolgt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - und nicht wie Du geschrieben hast:
> Ernährungsministerium
> 
> Genau das meinte ich....
> ...



Bekommst das Korinthenabzeichen in Gold #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Tja, auch Du entlarvst Dich halt selber ;-))


----------



## kxxxkfxx (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, auch Du entlarvst Dich halt selber ;-))



Solche Kommentare ärgern mich. Hier entlarvt sich niemand, sondern wir tauschen Positionen aus. Diese muss man nicht teilen, aber akzeptieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*



krickfan schrieb:


> Die Situation ist, dass gar nichts mehr verboten werden muss, weil die Leute keine Stress mit Anwälten und Richtern haben wollen und darum faktisch Selbstzensur üben. Und das kann man niemandem verübeln.



Dann ist doch alles gut.

Es gibt keine über das Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz hinausgehenden Verbote und jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.
Wer kein Problem mit z.B. dem Setzkecher haben will, der lässt ihn halt zu Hause. Wer Fische fängt, fotografiert und grundsätzlich zurücksetzt, der lebt halt mit der Gefahr einer Anzeige durch Tierschützer. Wer das nicht riskieren will, behandelt die Fische sorgsam und setzt selektiv zurück.

Es könnte so einfach sein............


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VDSF, Tierschutz etc...*

Wenn es nicht die ständig den Anglern in den Rücken fallenden Verbände gäbe, die für das Angeln schlimmer sind als jeder Tierschützer.


----------

